# Situazione complicatissima



## Tradita (4 Maggio 2019)

Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente... Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro. Condividiamo anche ovviamente la vita personale ma, per suo volere, non siano mai andati a convivere. Facciamo la bella vita, perché non avendo figli possiamo permetterci i nostri sfizi . La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo. Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate. Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "riapparsa". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative. Ammette di essere stato anche con altre due donne durante la nostra relazione (ma sempre 3/4 anni fa). Ci lasciamo per un periodo ma poi lui fa assolutamente di tutto per tornare con me, appare cambiato (rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby che lo tenevano a lungo fuori casa) e mi chiede di andare finalmente a convivere.
Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

Tu cosa vuoi?
Vuoi dargli fiducia e provarci?
Non ce la fai?
Cosa vorresti leggere?


----------



## Tradita (4 Maggio 2019)

Da "dentro" non è facile essere lucidi. Vorrei capire cosa vi dice il buon senso. È assurdo dargli fiducia e proseguire? Sono troppo coinvolta per fare valutazioni razionali, per questo chiedo il vs aiuto


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


Benvenuta. Quanti anni ha questo bambino dal padre ignoto? Su che basi dici che questa donna non dice chi sia il padre, sai che non lo dice proprio a nessuno o è un dato su cui non hai potuto avere informazioni dettagliate?
Te lo chiedo perchè leggendo immagino tu ti sia posta una fascia temporale relativa all'età del bambino in concomitanza con il periodo in cui lui dichiara di aver avuto un rapporti con questa donna. Se vi fosse una coincidenza temporale l'unica certezza sarebbe un test del DNA.


----------



## Tradita (5 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuta. Quanti anni ha questo bambino dal padre ignoto? Su che basi dici che questa donna non dice chi sia il padre, sai che non lo dice proprio a nessuno o è un dato su cui non hai potuto avere informazioni dettagliate?
> Te lo chiedo perchè leggendo immagino tu ti sia posta una fascia temporale relativa all'età del bambino in concomitanza con il periodo in cui lui dichiara di aver avuto un rapporti con questa donna. Se vi fosse una coincidenza temporale l'unica certezza sarebbe un test del DNA.


Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


----------



## Rosarose (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


Ciao e benvenuta 
Credo che dovresti avere una parola definitiva sulla paternità del bambino, per fugare il legittimo sospetto.
L'unica è prendere il coraggio e parlare con la ex, sentire cosa ha da dirti, e dopo se ti dovesse dire che è il tuo fidanzato il padre, chiedergli che faccia il test DNA. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Da "dentro" non è facile essere lucidi. Vorrei capire cosa vi dice il buon senso. È assurdo dargli fiducia e proseguire? Sono troppo coinvolta per fare valutazioni razionali, per questo chiedo il vs aiuto


Benvenuta.

Dieci anni che state insieme ma ciascuno a casa propria, e ora che si profila una situazione incerta lui ti propone la convivenza? Cosa dice il tuo, di buon senso? Ha senso secondo te fondare una convivenza su queste basi?

Ti dico il mio  "senso", da malpensante 

Lui non lo può escludere, di essere il padre. Ed è una bella botta trovarsi magari obbligato ad impegni e alimenti. Credo  (ma non sono ferrata in materia) che si potrebbe ricevere una domanda giudiziale volta al riconoscimento della paternità. E insomma... Se del caso, meglio per lui trovarsi in compagnia, anziché solo.
Tu investiresti la tua vita ADESSO con uno così? O non sarebbe meglio continuare se del caso a frequentarlo nei momenti piacevoli e... Basta  . Il resto che rimanga affar suo in casa sua. Credo che sia la miglior strada.
Sul tradimento idem: non è che  "ha smesso per te". E' che avrà un bel po' di caga addosso, e ti vedrà come  "rifugio".
Il mio buon senso dice di evitare di compartecipare a responsabilità che non ti competono: lui e' sempre stato comodo a fare il single. E tu pure hai la tua vita.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuta
> Credo che dovresti avere una parola definitiva sulla paternità del bambino, per fugare il legittimo sospetto.
> L'unica è prendere il coraggio e parlare con la ex, sentire cosa ha da dirti, e dopo se ti dovesse dire che è il tuo fidanzato il padre, chiedergli che faccia il test DNA.
> 
> ...


Secondo me invece lei da questa storia deve proprio riuscire a non farsi invischiare.

Lei deve starne fuori. Senza lasciarsi allettare da una proposta di convivenza che lei ha lungamente atteso. Che senso avrebbe ora investire su questo uomo in un momento così? Che se li smazzasse lui, i suoi problemi.


----------



## alberto15 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Da "dentro" non è facile essere lucidi. Vorrei capire cosa vi dice il buon senso. È assurdo dargli fiducia e proseguire? Sono troppo coinvolta per fare valutazioni razionali, per questo chiedo il vs aiuto


Gli piace scopare fuori. Se a teva bene andrete d'amore e d'accordo


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente... Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro. Condividiamo anche ovviamente la vita personale ma, per suo volere, non siano mai andati a convivere. Facciamo la bella vita, perché non avendo figli possiamo permetterci i nostri sfizi . La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo. Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate. Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "riapparsa". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative. Ammette di essere stato anche con altre due donne durante la nostra relazione (ma sempre 3/4 anni fa). Ci lasciamo per un periodo ma poi lui fa assolutamente di tutto per tornare con me, appare cambiato (rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby che lo tenevano a lungo fuori casa) e mi chiede di andare finalmente a convivere.
> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


Benvenuta.. 

Non è che con gli interessi in comune sul lavoro, vi state fottendo reciprocamente la possibilità di avere una scelta libera?


----------



## alberto15 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


Tipo che non fa bene il padre?


----------



## Rosarose (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me invece lei da questa storia deve proprio riuscire a non farsi invischiare.
> 
> Lei deve starne fuori. Senza lasciarsi allettare da una proposta di convivenza che lei ha lungamente atteso. Che senso avrebbe ora investire su questo uomo in un momento così? Che se li smazzasse lui, i suoi problemi.


Dipende da quanto è coinvolta. Da quello che scrive, molto.
Io sono sempre per sapere la verità, la verità consente di prendere  decisioni ponderando tutti gli elementi.
Ovvio che finché non saprà la verità ognuno a casa sua...
Poi deciderà il dafarsi sapendo con certezza chi è la persona che ha accanto.
Uno che tradisce, mette in cinta e cerca di lavarsene le mani?!!
Uno che ha tradito nel passato ma è sicuro che il figlio non è suo?!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Dipende da quanto è coinvolta. Da quello che scrive, molto.
> Io sono sempre per sapere la verità, la verità consente di prendere  decisioni ponderando tutti gli elementi.
> Ovvio che finché non saprà la verità ognuno a casa sua...
> Poi deciderà il dafarsi sapendo con certezza chi è la persona che ha accanto.
> ...


Io me ne starei ben fuori. Anche perché, una con un figlio di un anno che ti scrive che ti stai comportando molto male... A cosa potrebbe mai riferirsi? E non ho capito: Tradita dovrebbe fare da "scudo" a tutto questo?


----------



## Rosarose (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io me ne starei ben fuori. Anche perché, una con un figlio di un anno che ti scrive che ti stai comportando molto male... A cosa potrebbe mai riferirsi? E non ho capito: Tradita dovrebbe fare da "scudo" a tutto questo?


Guarda foglia è un po' come la storia di Vigovirs, quando si è molto coinvolti è meglio che la verità venga rivelata in maniera oggettiva al soggetto coinvolto.
Questo anche per facilitare il distacco.
Senza un elemento oggettivo lui potrebbe dire che lei è una pazza, che il figlio è sicuramente non suo, che l'ha frequentata anni prima, ecc ecc...e gettarla così in un profondo stato di confusione e quindi di paralisi.
Vigovirs ha voluto essere certo del tradimento della moglie( anche lì si poteva esserne quasi certi, senza investigatore...)

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Guarda foglia è un po' come la storia di Vigovirs, quando si è molto coinvolti è meglio che la verità venga rivelata in maniera oggettiva al soggetto coinvolto.
> Questo anche per facilitare il distacco.
> Senza un elemento oggettivo lui potrebbe dire che lei è una pazza, che il figlio è sicuramente non suo, che l'ha frequentata anni prima, ecc ecc...e gettarla così in un profondo stato di confusione e quindi di paralisi.
> Vigovirs ha voluto essere certo del tradimento della moglie( anche lì si poteva esserne quasi certi, senza investigatore...)
> ...


Vigorvis e' sposato con tanto di famiglia e Scavolini al seguito.
Lei è nella situazione opposta. A casa propria.


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Dieci anni che state insieme ma ciascuno a casa propria, e ora che si profila una situazione incerta lui ti propone la convivenza? Cosa dice il tuo, di buon senso? Ha senso secondo te fondare una convivenza su queste basi?
> 
> ...


Condivido il pensiero di Foglia.

Benvenuta...


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> O non sarebbe meglio continuare se del caso a frequentarlo nei momenti piacevoli .


Non so se mi è rimasto impresso solo a me, ma se condividono il lavoro, tipo aprire bottega insieme, oppure una agenzia , o uno studio professionale, col cazzo che lo frequenti nei momenti piacevoli e basta 

Lo frequenti tuo malgrado ogni giorno


----------



## Rosarose (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se mi è rimasto impresso solo a me, ma se condividono il lavoro, tipo aprire bottega insieme, oppure una agenzia , o uno studio professionale, col cazzo che lo frequenti nei momenti piacevoli e basta
> 
> Lo frequenti tuo malgrado ogni giorno


Esatto!! Da quello che ha scritto il coinvolgimento è su più piani...difficile liquidare la relazione a cuor leggero

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se mi è rimasto impresso solo a me, ma se condividono il lavoro, tipo aprire bottega insieme, oppure una agenzia , o uno studio professionale, col cazzo che lo frequenti nei momenti piacevoli e basta
> 
> Lo frequenti tuo malgrado ogni giorno


Se parli dell'amante, sì, ha detto che sono rimasti in contatto, dopo la rottura, per motivi lavorativi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


Io con uno così non ci starei.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se parli dell'amante, sì, ha detto che sono rimasti in contatto, dopo la rottura, per motivi lavorativi.


Eh no, Vera.. parlo proprio di loro due... 

Ma attendiamo chiarimenti


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro.





Rosarose ha detto:


> Esatto!! Da quello che ha scritto il coinvolgimento è su più piani...difficile liquidare la relazione a cuor leggero
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Eh sì, io mi riferivo a questo sopra

E se non ho capito male, la situazione è complicata si

Ma mica per il figlio o le amanti..


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh no, Vera.. parlo proprio di loro due...
> 
> Ma attendiamo chiarimenti


Allora non c'ho capito un caxzo


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora non c'ho capito un caxzo


Ma no.. :rotfl:

Hai capito bene perché anche l'altra donna pare fosse in mezzo a questioni di affari

Ma io pensavo a loro due

Eh.. la mia nonnina me lo diceva sempre quando ero piccino:
"Topa e affari in diversi spazi e a diversi orari" ..


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


E' una situazione poco chiara. Mettiamo che lei lo ha ricontattato per vagliare i possibili padri, se il tuo compagno sa di non essere il padre io al suo posto andrei di mia iniziativa a fare il test del DNA, e lo consegno a questa donna. Fine.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me invece lei da questa storia deve proprio riuscire a non farsi invischiare.
> 
> Lei deve starne fuori. Senza lasciarsi allettare da una proposta di convivenza che lei ha lungamente atteso. Che senso avrebbe ora investire su questo uomo in un momento così? Che se li smazzasse lui, i suoi problemi.


Hai ragione. Però tu riusciresti a proseguire una relazione con una persona con il dubbio che abbia un figlio che non vuole riconoscere? Come capita nella scoperta di un tradimento quando crolla il palco crolla tutto.
Anche se non sono sposati mi pare che lei vedesse lui come compagno, a meno che anche lei in questi 10 anni sia andata a farsi storielle in giro.

E poi che interessi può avere una donna a non chiedere il riconoscimento di un figlio? Se veramente ci sono stati 3 anni di silenzio quale motivo ti porta a tartassare di telefonate una persona con cui hai avuto un flirt? Mi sembra tutto molto fumoso. Non è che questa "amante" si credeva a sua volta una fidanzata?


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma no.. :rotfl:
> 
> Hai capito bene perché anche l'altra donna pare fosse in mezzo a questioni di affari
> 
> ...


Poi troppa topa da male


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se mi è rimasto impresso solo a me, ma se condividono il lavoro, tipo aprire bottega insieme, oppure una agenzia , o uno studio professionale, col cazzo che lo frequenti nei momenti piacevoli e basta
> 
> Lo frequenti tuo malgrado ogni giorno


Non sei l'unico a cui è rimasto impresso questo particolare. Meglio sarebbe che al massimo condividessero lo stesso lavoro da dipendenti. In uno spazio comunque  "ampio". Se fossero soci di qualche attività vedo pure io rogne potenzialmente maggiori. Ma a maggior ragione non mi andrei ad invischiare di più. Perché dopo un andare via di casa si, che sarebbe una separazione. Comunque già una volta si sono lasciati...
Fossi in lei starei a guardare da lontano: vero e' che era lei a fare pressione per una convivenza.
In questa situazione non mi sbilancerei: non credo che si debba  "giustificare" per dire  "lasciamo le cose come sono state per dieci anni".


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Poi troppa topa da male


Se non sei un minimo preparato, è come l'alcool 

Come esci dal "vino della casa" rischi di sbandare come un ubriaco nei vicoli del nord di Londra (cit. Francesco Repice - radiocronaca di Tottenham Juventus - Champions League 2017-2018)


----------



## JON (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


E' difficile credere che questa donna si sia rifatta viva dopo tre anni in assenza di pregresse motivazioni.​


----------



## Vera (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se non sei un minimo preparato, è come l'alcool
> 
> Come esci dal "vino della casa" rischi di sbandare come un ubriaco nei vicoli del nord di Londra (cit. Vittorio Repice - radiocronaca di Tottenham Juventus - Champions League 2017-2018)


Se lo dice Repice mi inchino!


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però tu riusciresti a proseguire una relazione con una persona con il dubbio che abbia un figlio che non vuole riconoscere? Come capita nella scoperta di un tradimento quando crolla il palco crolla tutto.
> Anche se non sono sposati mi pare che lei vedesse lui come compagno, a meno che anche lei in questi 10 anni sia andata a farsi storielle in giro.
> 
> E poi che interessi può avere una donna a non chiedere il riconoscimento di un figlio? Se veramente ci sono stati 3 anni di silenzio quale motivo ti porta a tartassare di telefonate una persona con cui hai avuto un flirt? Mi sembra tutto molto fumoso. Non è che questa "amante" si credeva a sua volta una fidanzata?


Io non so cosa  "credesse" l'altra.
L'unica cosa certa è che lei ha avuto un bambino concepito grosso modo un paio di anni fa. E ora sta  (nuovamente?) bussando alla porta di lui dicendogli che si sta comportando assai male. [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] ha già saputo che e' stata tradita (perdonate il gioco di parole).
In questo contesto lui, CHE E' SEMPRE STATO CONTRARIO PER ANNI ALLA CONVIVENZA, le chiede  "finalmente" di andare a convivere. Ora io non so se riuscirei a proseguire nella relazione: lei ha premesso che essendo rimasti indipendenti, senza figli e senza impegni, la loro relazione aveva come obiettivo concedersi  "sfizi" e (forse) un progetto lavoro condiviso  (ma non è sicuro). Brh... Di sicuro in questa fase non ci condividerei altro  
Vi siete mai domandati PERCHÉ certi "geni" (non è l'unico) vogliono  "stringere" quando nell'aria c'è già puzza di marcio? Ecco... Fossi al posto suo mi metterei seduta a guardare... Che sai. Sino ad ora la relazione si è basata su  "sfizi", viaggi  (immagino) e uscite. E lei da 36 e' arrivata ai 46, avendo impostato in un dato modo la sua vita  (fondamentalmente escludendo il  "grosso" di un progetto familiare). E d'altro canto, di questa scelta si gode il lato positivo  (giustamente). Scoperto il tradimento  (anzi i tradimenti) c'è stata maretta, ma alla fine lei lo ha liberamente scelto di nuovo  (senza troppe Scavolini in mezzo). Ma sai... Le corna ad un certo punto non te le trovi a casa tua. E si... A 46 anni puoi anche scegliere di goderti la tua autonomia, e per il resto divertirti con una sola persona. E passare sopra alla infedeltà  (che rimane comunque fuori dalla porta e non è poco). Perciò non so che dire: ripeto, non lo so se proseguirei. Ma si. Lei ha detto di essere passata sopra i tradimenti. Per cui proseguirei. Facendogli capire che nessuno  "lo molla", ma che la relazione non ha progetti  (eventualmente diversi dal lavoro) in comune. Solo ore liete e il solito tran tran. E' lui quello che si sta sentendo mancare la terra sotto i piedi, io lo tranquillizzerei, ma di sicuro se la terra si dovesse aprire sarebbero le sue gambe a correre. Guarderei alla dovuta distanza, insomma.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sei l'unico a cui è rimasto impresso questo particolare. Meglio sarebbe che al massimo condividessero lo stesso lavoro da dipendenti. In uno spazio comunque  "ampio". Se fossero soci di qualche attività vedo pure io rogne potenzialmente maggiori. Ma a maggior ragione non mi andrei ad invischiare di più. Perché dopo un andare via di casa si, che sarebbe una separazione. Comunque già una volta si sono lasciati...
> Fossi in lei starei a guardare da lontano: vero e' che era lei a fare pressione per una convivenza.
> In questa situazione non mi sbilancerei: non credo che si debba  "giustificare" per dire  "lasciamo le cose come sono state per dieci anni".


No no.. ma ho visto di quegli arrosti quando si commistionano lavoro e affetti, che nei migliori ristoranti se li sognano.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No no.. ma ho visto di quegli arrosti quando si commistionano lavoro e affetti, che nei migliori ristoranti se li sognano.


Questo è possibile. Ma è perché non ci si rende conto che l'arrosto e' pure sempre arrosto. E che a proseguire per non guastare l'arrosto il rischio è di fare un fritto


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente... Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro. Condividiamo anche ovviamente la vita personale ma, per suo volere, non siano mai andati a convivere. Facciamo la bella vita, perché non avendo figli possiamo permetterci i nostri sfizi . La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo. Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate. Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "riapparsa". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative. Ammette di essere stato anche con altre due donne durante la nostra relazione (ma sempre 3/4 anni fa). Ci lasciamo per un periodo ma poi lui fa assolutamente di tutto per tornare con me, appare cambiato (rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby che lo tenevano a lungo fuori casa) e mi chiede di andare finalmente a convivere.
> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


un test di paternità sarebbe d'uopo


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> un test di paternità sarebbe d'uopo


Ma non è la stessa cosa che chiedere che uno faccia il test dell' HIV.
Ci sono in gioco interessi e questioni assai sensibili che riguardano la madre, il bambino, e UN padre. Non stiamo parlando di dimostrare se sei sano, o sei malato. Non è una scelta in cui lei può mettere becco, secondo me. Tanto meno una richiesta che può fare a lui. Non è l'AIDS. E' un bambino. In quali circostanze un uomo può chiedere il test per il riconoscimento della paternità? Solo se intende riconoscerlo. E chi altro lo può fare?
Non vedere l'alterità dell'interesse in gioco, la - chiamiamola impropriamente superiorità  - ha per conseguenza una pretesa che conduce comunque a un distacco. Non c'è verso.
Se non quello di tenersi a distanza e stare a guardare.
Non lo farei da convivente, soprattutto se in passato ho magari accantonato l'idea di un figlio, e ci ho messo una pietra sopra. Lei non è nessuno, per chiedergli una cosa simile. Al massimo lo farà la madre, per il figlio. O il figlio un domani. O non lo farà nessuno mai. Non lo so. Perché dovrebbe farlo [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION]?


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


allora la situazione è la seguente.

al tuo uomo dici che se vuole che tu accetti la convivenza, lui prima deve fare il test di paternità.

se è positivo, gli tiri una testata e gli dici che ora deve prendersi le sue responsabilità come padre e lo congedi.

se è negativo, gli tiri una testata perchè è da mo che scopa con una che manco sa in quanti le vengono dentro e quindi lo congedi

e poi vai a farti una birra.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è la stessa cosa che chiedere che uno faccia il test dell' HIV.
> Ci sono in gioco interessi e questioni assai sensibili che riguardano la madre, il bambino, e UN padre. Non stiamo parlando di dimostrare se sei sano, o sei malato. Non è una scelta in cui lei può mettere becco, secondo me. Tanto meno una richiesta che può fare a lui. Non è l'AIDS. E' un bambino. In quali circostanze un uomo può chiedere il test per il riconoscimento della paternità? Solo se intende riconoscerlo. E chi altro lo può fare?
> Non vedere l'alterità dell'interesse in gioco, la - chiamiamola impropriamente superiorità  - ha per conseguenza una pretesa che conduce comunque a un distacco. Non c'è verso.
> Se non quello di tenersi a distanza e stare a guardare.
> Non lo farei da convivente, soprattutto se in passato ho magari accantonato l'idea di un figlio, e ci ho messo una pietra sopra. Lei non è nessuno, per chiedergli una cosa simile. Al massimo lo farà la madre, per il figlio. O il figlio un domani. O non lo farà nessuno mai. Non lo so. Perché dovrebbe farlo @_Tradita_?


leggi quello che ho scritto nel post 37


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> leggi quello che ho scritto nel post 37


Ma sul test lei non si deve intromettere.
Pretendere" da lui quel test, significa pretendere che lui faccia una azione di riconoscimento di paternità  
Non ha effetti solo su di lui. E non si  "pretende" come il test per l'HIV.

Ha altre finalità. E altri interessi cui è preordinato.


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sul test lei non si deve intromettere.
> Pretendere" da lui quel test, significa pretendere che lui faccia una azione di riconoscimento di paternità
> Non ha effetti solo su di lui. E non si  "pretende" come il test per l'HIV.
> 
> Ha altre finalità. E altri interessi cui è preordinato.


io lo vedo più come un contratto sottoposto a condizione 

e di certo non andrei a convivere con qualcuno che potrebbe seminare figlioli a giro come se fosse antani


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> io lo vedo più come un contratto sottoposto a condizione
> 
> e di certo non andrei a convivere con qualcuno che potrebbe seminare figlioli a giro come se fosse antani


Si ma non basta auto-farsi un test. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> 
> Dieci anni che state insieme ma ciascuno a casa propria, e ora che si profila una situazione incerta lui ti propone la convivenza? Cosa dice il tuo, di buon senso? Ha senso secondo te fondare una convivenza su queste basi?
> 
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me invece lei da questa storia deve proprio riuscire a non farsi invischiare.
> 
> Lei deve starne fuori. Senza lasciarsi allettare da una proposta di convivenza che lei ha lungamente atteso. Che senso avrebbe ora investire su questo uomo in un momento così? Che se li smazzasse lui, i suoi problemi.


Ti quoto in parte.
Tutto estremamente sensato.

Peró immagino quanto sia difficile se si è molto coinvolte. Soprattutto se si sceglie di “restare” nel rapporto. 

Per me, per come sono io, sarebbe finita.

Ma, se stessi valutando di restare, scoperchierei ogni cosa. Che vuol dire andar anche a parlare con questa donna.
Anche perché tanto, considerato quello che è emerso finora, il rapporto non potrebbe tornare esattamente come prima di questa crepa.
Tanto vale capire.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non so cosa  "credesse" l'altra.
> L'unica cosa certa è che lei ha avuto un bambino concepito grosso modo un paio di anni fa. E ora sta  (nuovamente?) bussando alla porta di lui dicendogli che si sta comportando assai male. @_Tradita_ ha già saputo che e' stata tradita (perdonate il gioco di parole).
> In questo contesto lui, CHE E' SEMPRE STATO CONTRARIO PER ANNI ALLA CONVIVENZA, le chiede  "finalmente" di andare a convivere. Ora io non so se riuscirei a proseguire nella relazione: lei ha premesso che essendo rimasti indipendenti, senza figli e senza impegni, la loro relazione aveva come obiettivo concedersi  "sfizi" e (forse) un progetto lavoro condiviso  (ma non è sicuro). Brh... Di sicuro in questa fase non ci condividerei altro
> Vi siete mai domandati PERCHÉ certi "geni" (non è l'unico) vogliono  "stringere" quando nell'aria c'è già puzza di marcio? Ecco... Fossi al posto suo mi metterei seduta a guardare... Che sai. Sino ad ora la relazione si è basata su  "sfizi", viaggi  (immagino) e uscite. E lei da 36 e' arrivata ai 46, avendo impostato in un dato modo la sua vita  (fondamentalmente escludendo il  "grosso" di un progetto familiare). E d'altro canto, di questa scelta si gode il lato positivo  (giustamente). Scoperto il tradimento  (anzi i tradimenti) c'è stata maretta, ma alla fine lei lo ha liberamente scelto di nuovo  (senza troppe Scavolini in mezzo). Ma sai... Le corna ad un certo punto non te le trovi a casa tua. E si... A 46 anni puoi anche scegliere di goderti la tua autonomia, e per il resto divertirti con una sola persona. E passare sopra alla infedeltà  (che rimane comunque fuori dalla porta e non è poco). Perciò non so che dire: ripeto, non lo so se proseguirei. Ma si. Lei ha detto di essere passata sopra i tradimenti. Per cui proseguirei. Facendogli capire che nessuno  "lo molla", ma che la relazione non ha progetti  (eventualmente diversi dal lavoro) in comune. Solo ore liete e il solito tran tran. E' lui quello che si sta sentendo mancare la terra sotto i piedi, io lo tranquillizzerei, ma di sicuro se la terra si dovesse aprire sarebbero le sue gambe a correre. Guarderei alla dovuta distanza, insomma.


Se questo topic non avesse le ultime quattro righe sarebbe stato preso in modo diverso da tutti.
Lui che appare cambiato, rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby (tutti!!!), e finalmente le dice "amore andiamo a convivere!!!". E tutto questo, facendo finta non esista la questione bambino, non perchè lei abbia scoperto il tradimento (pare sia stato già scoperto 3 anni fa e che lei se lo sia tenuto lo stesso) e lo voglia lasciare ma perchè la ex amante lo martella di telefonate e lei si impunta nel voler sapere il motivo.
Lui persino le dice che l'aveva tradita pure con altre due donne 3/4 anni fa. [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] era focalizzata su una persona, l'amante, e quello che lei vive è vedere una donna che ritorna dal passato. E lui cosa fa, per tranquilizzarla le dice che ce n'erano state pure altre due.
Ora a volerla vedere bene potremmo dire che ha voluto essere sincero? Che le ha rivelato i tradimenti di cui non sarebbe mai venuta a conoscenza per chiudere con un modo di essere che non gli appartiene più?
E guarda un po' ora è un uomo nuovo, pronto a impegnarsi su una convivenza?
Mah...
Quoto il consiglio che le dai, di starsene a casa sua e non andare a convivere con lui.


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se questo topic non avesse le ultime quattro righe sarebbe stato preso in modo diverso da tutti.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Assolutamente!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora la situazione è la seguente.
> 
> al tuo uomo dici che se vuole che tu accetti la convivenza, lui prima deve fare il test di paternità.
> 
> ...


:bere:  :bere:


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Da "dentro" non è facile essere lucidi. Vorrei capire cosa vi dice il buon senso. È assurdo dargli fiducia e proseguire? Sono troppo coinvolta per fare valutazioni razionali, per questo chiedo il vs aiuto



Benvenuta, e' assurdo si perche' ti ha tradita varie volte e ancora non spiega. Se economicamente sei indipendente lascialo, perche' dopo uno o più tradimenti non è  mai come prima, e gia' il fatto che per 10 anni non abbia mai voluto convivere, prima,  dice molto, ed indaga pure sul figlio, non farti bastare la sua verita'.

Se  invece  ti va bene fare  la bella vita, vai a conviverci sapendo chi e'.

Sicura di amarlo?

Come hai reagito  alla scoperta dei tradimenti?

Gli hai almeno tirato qualche scarpa?


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Benvenuta, e' assurdo si perche' ti ha tradita varie volte e ancora non spiega. Se economicamente sei indipendente lascialo, perche' dopo uno o più tradimenti non è  mai come prima, e gia' il fatto che per 10 anni non abbia mai voluto convivere, prima,  dice molto, ed indaga pure sul figlio, non farti bastare la sua verita'.
> 
> Se  invece  ti va bene fare  la bella vita, vai a conviverci sapendo chi e'.
> 
> ...


Ma la "bella vita" lei se la fa adesso.
Ma davvero, e' un ritornello: chi glielo fa fare? 

Che tanto, i tradimenti, in un modo o nell'altro se li è mandati giù. Ma perché mai dovrebbe andare a convivere nel periodo più sfigato della relazione?
Il tradimento cambia i rapporti: solo che questo è cambiato senza dovere fare i conti con la casa in comune, senza chiedersi  "e adesso, dove vado?", senza disperarsi per i figli. Non è niente! Cazzo. Che si pigliasse il lato buono di non esserci insieme. Mica mettersi insieme ora che il lato e' gramo


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti quoto in parte.
> Tutto estremamente sensato.
> 
> Peró immagino quanto sia difficile se si è molto coinvolte. Soprattutto se si sceglie di “restare” nel rapporto.
> ...


Immaginati di andare a parlare con quella donna.
Può avere mille motivi per dire che il figlio e' di lui.
E mille motivi per dire che non è suo.
Se tu arrivassi DA ME a fare domande su mio figlio, domande peraltro molto delicate, e magari a "suggerire" un test del DNA, saresti fortunata che non sono una perditempo e ti eviterei una denuncia per molestie e altro. In compenso ti sbranerei. Altro che mettermi a parlare con te per aiutarti a capire se vale la pena o meno la tua convivenza.


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma la "bella vita" lei se la fa adesso.
> Ma davvero, e' un ritornello: chi glielo fa fare?
> 
> Che tanto, i tradimenti, in un modo o nell'altro se li è mandati giù. Ma perché mai dovrebbe andare a convivere nel periodo più sfigato della relazione?
> Il tradimento cambia i rapporti: solo che questo è cambiato senza dovere fare i conti con la casa in comune, senza chiedersi  "e adesso, dove vado?", senza disperarsi per i figli. Non è niente! Cazzo. Che si pigliasse il lato buono di non esserci insieme. Mica mettersi insieme ora che il lato e' gramo



Convivere o continuare a stare insieme non  cambia molto le cose se divinono lavoro, cene, fine settimana e vacanze.
Io intendevo dire che se a lei interessa continuare a condividere tutto con lui,  conscia di chi sia lui, e di  cosa  e' stato capace di fare, lo puo'  fare    purche'     le sia chiaro  che lui e' inaffidabile. Convivenza o meno.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Convivere o continuare a stare insieme non  cambia molto le cose se divinono lavoro, cene, fine settimana e vacanze.
> Io intendevo dire che se a lei interessa continuare a condividere tutto con lui,  conscia di chi sia lui, e di  cosa  e' stato capace di fare, lo puo'  fare    purche'     le sia chiaro  che lui e' inaffidabile. Convivenza o meno.


Per invece c'è un abisso di differenza.

Che appunto si tenga  (se le va) le cene, i fine settimana, le vacanze e gli sfizi.
E il resto ognuno a casa propria, mica a guardare l'altro che magari si apparta al telefono con i pensieri che partono per i fatti loro. Anche se magari e' la madre che lo sta chiamando.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per invece c'è un abisso di differenza.
> 
> Che appunto si tenga  (se le va) le cene, i fine settimana, le vacanze e gli sfizi.
> E il resto ognuno a casa propria, mica a guardare l'altro che magari si apparta al telefono con i pensieri che partono per i fatti loro. Anche se magari e' la madre che lo sta chiamando.


Si ma ste cene, fine settimana, ect. non penso li passasse con lui giusto perchè non gli passava niente di meglio (per dieci anni).
Tu sei molto "fredda" e razionale, cosa che personalmente apprezzo molto, ma il coinvolgimento che porta ad iniziare una relazione e portarla avanti sovente è caldo ed emozionale. Sarebbe bello poter essere freddi e dirsi "ok ora esco con X ma non è niente, guarda è una cena (punto e fine), è una scopata (punto e fine), è una serata abbracciati a guardare un tramonto (punto e fine)" e dirsi che il sentimento inizia solo quando entrano vincoli, materiali, documentati (matrimonio) e quindi mantenersi freddi fino a quando non entrano i vincoli, calibrati e calcolati. 
Nel caso di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] ad esempio io non credo lei abbia deciso in modo freddo di portare avanti una relazione per 10 anni con un uomo che non voleva convivere, ma piuttosto che si sia coinvolta e la cosa sia arrivata ad un punto in cui lei sarebbe anche andata a convivere, ma lui non ha voluto.
Vero che di mezzo non c'è un matrimonio ufficiale ne la citata Scavolini ma c'è la sua vita, ci sono gli anni in cui probabilmente credeva di avere un compagno mentre questo si è passato altre 3, e vale molto più di una Scavolini.


----------



## Tradita (5 Maggio 2019)

Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
- io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più 
- in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
- la amante che ha il bambino è la dipendente di un nostro cliente. I rapporti di lavoro fra lei e il mio compagno sono dovuti a questo 
- 3 anni fa alcuni mi riferirono che c'erano voci su una presunta relazione sentimentale fra questa donna e il mio compagno. Io gli chiesi immediatamente come stessero le cose e lui negò. Giurò sulla testa dei suoi genitori che questi erano solamente pettegolezzi e che fra lui e questa donna non c'era mai stato nulla. Noi abbiamo continuato il nostro rapporto tranquillamente fino a poche settimane fa
- poche settimane fa questa tipa ricompare dal nulla, inizia a tempestarlo di telefonate. Messo alle strette da me, lui ammette finalmente di aver avuto una storia di sesso con lei 3/4 anni fa (un solo rapporto una sera dice, ma non ci credo) e nulla più. Sostiene che tutto sia finito 3/4 anni fa. Aggiunge di avere avuto altre due storie di sesso in quel periodo  (secondo me ha aggiunto queste due storie per farmi capire che questa donna non era importante, che era solo una scopata e infatti ne scopava anche altre).
- ad un certo punto, ho preso il telefono del mio compagno e ho risposto io alla telefonata, chiedendo chiaramente alla stalker se il mio compagno fosse il padre di suo figlio. Risposta: "Sono affari miei chi è il padre di mio figlio".
- ho chiesto al mio compagno se questo bambino può essere suo e lui ha giurato di no perché da più di 3 anni non ha rapporti sessuali con questa donna.  Gli ho chiesto il test del dna per farmi sentire tranquilla e lui ha detto che non può obbligare questa donna a fare un test del dna al figlio


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
> - io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più
> - in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
> ...


Tu credi alla sua versione?
Il fatto che abbia avuto più donne ti ha tranquillizzata?


----------



## Tradita (5 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu credi alla sua versione?
> Il fatto che abbia avuto più donne ti ha tranquillizzata?


Per certi versi è meglio subire un tradimento fatto di più storie di sesso che un tradimento dovuto a un coinvolgimento emotivo (innamoramento), almeno per me


----------



## Lostris (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Immaginati di andare a parlare con quella donna.
> Può avere mille motivi per dire che il figlio e' di lui.
> E mille motivi per dire che non è suo.
> Se tu arrivassi DA ME a fare domande su mio figlio, domande peraltro molto delicate, e magari a "suggerire" un test del DNA, saresti fortunata che non sono una perditempo e ti eviterei una denuncia per molestie e altro. In compenso ti sbranerei. Altro che mettermi a parlare con te per aiutarti a capire se vale la pena o meno la tua convivenza.


Ma io mica parlerei del figlio.

Andrei per parlare di lui e del perché è tornata e “lo tormenta” 
Poi quello che verrà fuori si vedrà.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
> - io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più
> - in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
> ...


Poveri genitori con le teste mozzate... :bleah:


----------



## perplesso (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
> - io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più
> - in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
> ...


il figliolo gli è il suo.


----------



## isabel (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
> - *io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più*
> - in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
> ...


Ciao 
Riflettevo sul grassetto. 
Tu senza di lui, che faresti?


----------



## Tradita (5 Maggio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Ciao
> Riflettevo sul grassetto.
> Tu senza di lui, che faresti?


Economicamente converrebbe a entrambi continuare a lavorare insieme anche se il rapporto personale dovesse interrompersi. Sarebbe però emotivamente molto faticoso...


----------



## isabel (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Economicamente converrebbe a entrambi continuare a lavorare insieme anche se il rapporto personale dovesse interrompersi. Sarebbe però emotivamente molto faticoso...


Faticoso, sì.
La complicazione la vedrei proprio lì e, dal canto mio, faticherei a non estendere una certa "sfiducia" a tutto tondo.
Non credo avrei desiderio di vivere con lui, di "vincolarmi" ulteriormente.
Mi parrebbe di essere uno "scudo", una via di fuga, non so se mi spiego.

Tu lo desideri ancora? Che vita immagini...qualora fosse padre?


----------



## Tradita (5 Maggio 2019)

isabel ha detto:


> Faticoso, sì.
> La complicazione la vedrei proprio lì e, dal canto mio, faticherei a non estendere una certa "sfiducia" a tutto tondo.
> Non credo avrei desiderio di vivere con lui, di "vincolarmi" ulteriormente.
> Mi parrebbe di essere uno "scudo", una via di fuga, non so se mi spiego.
> ...


Il problema principale sarebbe che 
- avendomi giurato e spergiurato che questo non può essere suo figlio, se fosse padre vorrebbe dire che mi ha ancora mentito
- in passato gli ho chiesto molte volte di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre detto che non vuole figli per nessun motivo. Se ora crescesse il figlio dell'amante sarebbe per me un grande dolore


----------



## isabel (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il problema principale sarebbe che
> - avendomi giurato e spergiurato che questo non può essere suo figlio, se fosse padre vorrebbe dire che mi ha ancora mentito
> - in passato gli ho chiesto molte volte di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre detto che non vuole figli per nessun motivo. Se ora crescesse il figlio dell'amante sarebbe per me un grande dolore


Il punto 1...beh...possibile. 
Sul punto 2 non ho capito, credo.
Che di figli (compreso questo ipotetico) non ne volesse, lo sospettavo ma dato che tu inizialmente hai detto "facciamo la bella vita", credevo fosse una volontà condivisa. Avevo frainteso.

Il dolore sarebbe crescere con lui il figlio di un'altra o che lui si trovasse a crescere un figlio (con o senza di te)?
O ti da dolore aver rinunciato a far figli con/per lui?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il problema principale sarebbe che
> - avendomi giurato e spergiurato che questo non può essere suo figlio, se fosse padre vorrebbe dire che mi ha ancora mentito
> - in passato gli ho chiesto molte volte di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre detto che non vuole figli per nessun motivo. Se ora crescesse il figlio dell'amante sarebbe per me un grande dolore


Il punto uno mi colpisce. Ossia come ti abbia portato un giuramento a fronte di uno precedente, poi rinnegato da lui stesso, dove persino aveva giurato sulla testa dei suoi genitori.
E' vero che siamo adulti, e sappiamo che se giuriamo il falso sulla testa di qualcuno, non arriverà poco dopo una folgore dal cielo, ma in linea di massima non si usa tanto.. o sbaglio? Sarei curiosa di sapere cosa ne pensano anche gli altri utenti. Giurare direi che lo si fa quando ci si trova in un vicolo cieco, non si hanno elementi per dimostrare la veridicità delle proprie parole. Ma un elemento non avrebbe potuto essere farle leggere i messaggi della donna? O il cellulare è diventato ormai un oggetto secretato per tutti a priori?

Sul secondo punto se questo fosse suo figlio, creatura che voluta o meno è nata dal suo seme, riconoscerlo (che non vuol dire crescerlo) sarebbe un segno di maturità e di presa di responsabilità di quanto accaduto. Fossi in te non lo prenderei come smacco personale, l'altra donna non ha fatto certo l'affare del secolo. Tu ad esempio avresti voluto fare un figlio con lui nelle condizioni in cui vivevate divisi?


----------



## Skorpio (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> - io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti


Ecco dove sta la complicazione di questo contesto


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> Chiarisco alcuni punti che non ho spiegato chiaramente:
> - io e lui lavoriamo a strettissimo contatto insieme.  Formalmente non siamo soci, ma è come se lo fossimo, io gli reggo l'azienda e senza di me avrebbe un terzo dei clienti e avrebbe bisogno di tre dipendenti in più
> - in virtù del punto precedente trascorriamo insieme per lavoro 12 ore al giorno. Facciamo anche tanti viaggi, cene e pranzi in famiglia  (entrambi abbiamo genitori anziani... Facciamo pranzi e cene a famiglie riunite almeno una volta ogni 15 giorni), tutti gli amici in comune ecc.
> ...


Diciamo che i suoi giuramenti non godono più di forte credibilità 
Potrebbe averla rivista...rifatto sesso...poi lei ha dichiarato di essere incinta ..lui ha detto di non volerlo..lei l’ha tenuto lo stesso dicendogli che non avrebbe preteso un suo coinvolgimento ... poi ora si fa sentire perché col tempo lei un padre per suo figlio  lo pretende ... 
Lei potrebbe obbligarlo al test anche tra 20 anni...e obbligarlo a versare tutti gli arretrati del mantenimento .... 
gli uomini non capiscono che non basta dire :”mi hai ingannato , il figlio non lo voglio..tienitelo ...” 
la legge parla chiaro...
Il dubbio che sia andata così risiede nel farsi risentire da parte di lei ..
Lui come sta motivando lo stalkeraggio ?


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le vostre risposte.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Quanto pensi fossi importante tu, per lui, mentre si scopava tutte (se son di più) queste donne?

Perché mai ora dovrebbe essere sincero? 

Perché secondo te ti ha tradita? E perché adesso dovrebbe smettere di farlo?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] secondo me tu vorresti che almeno uno di noi riuscisse a darti un fili a cui attaccarti per credergli.
Però io non vedo nulla che possa non dico poterti fidare di lui, ma nemmeno stimarlo per come è stato con te per anni evitando qualsiasi impegno e volendo ora proporre una convivenza non si capisce perché proprio ora.
Tu ti percepisci invecchiata e senza possibilità? Lo sai che sei giovane?


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Per certi versi è meglio subire un tradimento fatto di più storie di sesso che un tradimento dovuto a un coinvolgimento emotivo (innamoramento), almeno per me


Meglio quindi aver sposato (o avere per compagno) una zoccola o un puttaniere senza saperlo?
Tenendo conto che nessuno esclude che in quelle storie non ci sia stato un minimo  coinvolgimento emotivo, ovviamente misurato con le capacità del soggetto.


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quanto pensi fossi importante tu, per lui, mentre si scopava tutte (se son di più) queste donne?
> 
> Perché mai ora dovrebbe essere sincero?
> 
> Perché secondo te ti ha tradita? E perché adesso dovrebbe smettere di farlo?


Quoto.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Penso che a lui piaccia scopare in giro. È un uomo con la sindrome di Peter Pan: tatuaggi (fatti anche in tempi recentissimi), sport estremi, palestrato... una storia familiare di anaffettività.
Ho una domanda in particolare con gli uomini: se da una relazione extraconiugale saltuaria vi nascesse un figlio, magari perché l'amante vi ha incastrati, ma non voleste perdere la vostra fidanzata storica per questioni sia sentimentali che lavorative, come vi comportereste?


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Penso che a lui piaccia scopare in giro. È un uomo con la sindrome di Peter Pan: tatuaggi (fatti anche in tempi recentissimi), sport estremi, palestrato... una storia familiare di anaffettività.
> Ho una domanda in particolare con gli uomini: se da una relazione extraconiugale saltuaria vi nascesse un figlio, magari perché l'amante vi ha incastrati, ma non voleste perdere la vostra fidanzata storica per questioni sia sentimentali che lavorative, come vi comportereste?


ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale.....


Dipende da cosa e' in grado di sopportare la fidanzata storica. Il 99% delle fidanzate "storiche" penso lo manderebbe affanculo in un nano secondo. Il restante 1% accetterebbe qualsiasi cosa. Mi sembra che tu faccia parte della seconda tipologia. Quindi lui basta arrivi con un mazzo di rose e per te sarebbe tutto ok.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui come sta motivando lo stalkeraggio ?


Lo stalkeraggio è durato due giorni e ora è finito... lui dice che lei è matta, che probabilmente lei ha continuato ad amarlo e a sperare in un futuro con lui anche dopo la fine della loro relazione sessuale, e che vedendo che noi non ci siamo lasciati, ma che anzi siamo sempre piu uniti (nel lavoro e nella frequentazione delle reciproche famiglie), è impazzita


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ogni riferimento e' puramente casuale.....
> 
> 
> Dipende da cosa e' in grado di sopportare la fidanzata storica. Il 99% delle fidanzate "storiche" penso lo manderebbe affanculo in un nano secondo. Il restante 1% accetterebbe qualsiasi cosa. Mi sembra che tu faccia parte della seconda tipologia. Quindi lui basta arrivi con un mazzo di rose e per te sarebbe tutto ok.


Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?
Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


----------



## alberto15 (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?
> Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


ti ringrazio della risposta. Tu vuoi perdonarlo (e contemporaneamente sei disposta al fatto che lui probabilmente continuera' a scopare in giro magari figliando ancora...)  con delle condizioni (che sai che lui non rispettera' mai) o lo vuoi perdonare e basta perche' lo vuoi a tutti i costi?  Se e' ricco , a maggior ragione , chiudi un occhio e fai la vita da nababba e non e' poco di questi tempi. Qualche scopata qua e la' e qualche figlio in giro non sono poi la fine del mondo vero? Scusa se sono crudo


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?
> Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


Lei è italiana? 

E' gravissimo, quello che pensi tu.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei è italiana?
> 
> E' gravissimo, quello che pensi tu.


Lei è italiana, bruttina ma brillante come persona (a giudicare da ciò che fa sul lavoro), e sinceramente conoscendola (anche se non approfonditamente) non mi sembra una zoccola. Penso lei sappia chi è il padre di suo figlio e ci deve essere un motivo per cui non lo rivela


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lei è italiana, bruttina ma brillante come persona (a giudicare da ciò che fa sul lavoro), e sinceramente conoscendola (anche se non approfonditamente) non mi sembra una zoccola. Penso lei sappia chi è il padre di suo figlio e ci deve essere un motivo per cui non lo rivela


Il motivo è evidente, non è un figlio condiviso.

Il gioco di comprare il silenzio mi rimanda alle  "colonie". O a tanti anni fa.
Qui da noi è un gioco che, al di là di ogni altro aspetto, e' assai pericoloso. Peraltro gli altri aspetti mi parlano di un uomo molto ignorante. Anche in punto sentimenti. Gretto.

Tu che ti vedi  "praticamente socia" della SUA attività, che hai investito sul lavoro al punto da esserne in ballo 12 ore, tienilo ben presente. Quando le ore dovessero diventare otto per tua richiesta. La baracca e' sua, e tu nel lavoro in cui investi tanto sei una sua dipendente. Passa alla concorrenza, se puoi.


----------



## spleen (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Penso che a lui piaccia scopare in giro. È un uomo con la sindrome di Peter Pan: tatuaggi (fatti anche in tempi recentissimi), sport estremi, palestrato... una storia familiare di anaffettività. Ho una domanda in particolare con gli uomini: se da una relazione extraconiugale saltuaria vi nascesse un figlio, magari perché l'amante vi ha incastrati, ma non voleste perdere la vostra fidanzata storica per questioni sia sentimentali che lavorative, come vi comportereste?


  Non puoi metterci tutti in una simile situazione, non ti pare, ci sono delle cose "giuste" da fare a prescindere che è prendersi le proprie responsabilità. Chiaro poi che ci sarà anche chi nega davanti all' evidenza.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lo stalkeraggio è durato due giorni e ora è finito... lui dice che lei è matta, che probabilmente lei ha continuato ad amarlo e a sperare in un futuro con lui anche dopo la fine della loro relazione sessuale, e che vedendo che noi non ci siamo lasciati, ma che anzi siamo sempre piu uniti (nel lavoro e nella frequentazione delle reciproche famiglie), è impazzita


Eh si.
Una scopata sola tre anni fa, e all'improvviso la matta che richiama  :rotfl:

Almeno sei pagata adeguatamente, o lavori 12 ore al di perché tanto vai gasata e sulla fiducia che lo facciate per voi?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lo stalkeraggio è durato due giorni e ora è finito... lui dice che lei è matta, che probabilmente lei ha continuato ad amarlo e a sperare in un futuro con lui anche dopo la fine della loro relazione sessuale, e che vedendo che noi non ci siamo lasciati, ma che anzi siamo sempre piu uniti (nel lavoro e nella frequentazione delle reciproche famiglie), è impazzita


Però il tuo nick rischia di diventare una definizione.
Ti bevi proprio tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?
> Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


Hai descritto un uomo immaturo e (scusa eh, è la tua descrizione) di merda.
Ti piace tanto?


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. *Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?*
> Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


No!!! Se lo fa lo fa per se stesso. Non per te.
Ma ti rendi conto che stai prendendo come possibile segno d'amore il non riconoscimento di un bambino? Non è un cicciobello è un bambino. Guarda che concettualmente è da brivido: una sorta di altare dove tu vedi la negazione di un bambino come segno del suo amore per te.
E per quanto possa darle dei soldi non è assumersi la paternità. Se a lei un domani dovesse succede qualcosa vorrebbe dire che il bambino si trova orfano. Se la paga la paga per se stesso, non per te.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai descritto un uomo immaturo e (scusa eh, è la tua descrizione) di merda.
> Ti piace tanto?


Sì... probabilmente c'è del narcisismo da parte mia di stare con un uomo molto bello e un pochino più giovane


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No!!! Se lo fa lo fa per se stesso. Non per te.
> Ma ti rendi conto che stai prendendo come possibile segno d'amore il non riconoscimento di un bambino? Non è un cicciobello è un bambino. Guarda che concettualmente è da brivido: una sorta di altare dove tu vedi la negazione di un bambino come segno del suo amore per te.
> E per quanto possa darle dei soldi non è assumersi la paternità. Se a lei un domani dovesse succede qualcosa vorrebbe dire che il bambino si trova orfano. Se la paga la paga per se stesso, non per te.


Guarda che questo l'ho capito... se lui è il padre non dice niente perché 1) non vuole occuparsi del bambino 2) Non vuole perdere me, ma questo non per far del bene a me, bensì per interessi personali


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì... probabilmente c'è del narcisismo da parte mia di stare con un uomo molto bello e un pochino più giovane


È che pensi che sia irrilevante che abbia amanti e che possa avere avuto un figlio e che una che lo cerca per chiarire sia una stalker...


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Guarda che questo l'ho capito... se lui è il padre non dice niente perché 1) non vuole occuparsi del bambino 2) Non vuole perdere me, ma questo non per far del bene a me, bensì per interessi personali


Vabbè.
Tra una decina d'anni dara' magari pure a te una buona uscita sul lavoro, e tutto sarà a posto.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Guarda che questo l'ho capito... se lui è il padre non dice niente perché 1) non vuole occuparsi del bambino 2) Non vuole perdere me, ma questo non per far del bene a me, bensì per interessi personali


Io la due la vedrei più come evitare che gli rompi le p... mettendo bocca nella scelta di non riconoscere il figlio.

Diciamo che tu ti rendi in qualche modo parte del suo agire (lo fa per me, per non perdere me), io da esterna -poi potrei sbagliare- tendo a vedere solo lui che si mette al centro.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la due la vedrei più come evitare che gli rompi le p... mettendo bocca nella scelta di non riconoscere il figlio.
> 
> Diciamo che tu ti rendi in qualche modo parte del suo agire (lo fa per me, per non perdere me), io da esterna -poi potrei sbagliare- tendo a vedere solo lui che si mette al centro.


C'è una commistione di cose che pure lei non ha ben chiare, secondo me.

E ci sono scelte che lei ha fatto e che ora forse non farebbe più. Non c'era una famiglia. Ma c'era il lavoro, i viaggi, da portare avanti insieme. E lei in questo si sente molto importante. Quasi insostituibile. Poi la realtà: fatta di sostanza passata per formalità. E la consapevolezza che prima o poi ci dovrà fare i conti.


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco dove sta la complicazione di questo contesto


Pare che la preoccupazione di  "tenerla" sia tutta di lui.
Sul lavoro  "si vale" non tanto per bravura, quanto per apporto di clientela. Se apporto i miei clienti nello studio in cui collaboro, devo comunque essere in grado di restare la loro interfaccia a prescindere dal fatto che io li gestisca presso lo studio di X. Diversamente, se presento i miei clienti a X, limitandomi a seguirli "per lui", ho già perso i clienti. E recuperarli senza essere socia dello studio non è mica facile.


----------



## perplesso (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Penso che a lui piaccia scopare in giro. È un uomo con la sindrome di Peter Pan: tatuaggi (fatti anche in tempi recentissimi), sport estremi, palestrato... una storia familiare di anaffettività.
> Ho una domanda in particolare con gli uomini: se da una relazione extraconiugale saltuaria vi nascesse un figlio, magari perché l'amante vi ha incastrati, ma non voleste perdere la vostra fidanzata storica per questioni sia sentimentali che lavorative, come vi comportereste?


chiederei la seminfermità mentale e l'amministratore di sostegno nella persona della mia fidanzata, non vedo altra soluzione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> chiederei la seminfermità mentale e l'amministratore di sostegno nella persona della mia fidanzata, non vedo altra soluzione


:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lo stalkeraggio è durato due giorni e ora è finito... lui dice che lei è matta, che probabilmente lei ha continuato ad amarlo e a sperare in un futuro con lui anche dopo la fine della loro relazione sessuale, e che vedendo che noi non ci siamo lasciati, ma che anzi siamo sempre piu uniti (nel lavoro e nella frequentazione delle reciproche famiglie), è impazzita


Relazione sessuale ? Ma non c’era andato a letto una sola volta ?
Tu non gli credi per niente , vero?


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma lui probabilmente teme che io non lo perdoni. O che comunque, anche nel caso in cui io lo perdoni, la situazione poi diventi molto pesante per (probabilmente inevitabili) strascichi di rancore. Tutto questo giustifica il fatto di tenere nascosta la paternità di un bambino e negargli il riconoscimento?
> Credo che, nel caso in cui lui sia il padre, stia offrendo dei soldi alla madre per mantenere il silenzio e non pretendere il riconoscimento (è facoltoso)


Se e facoltoso stai serena ... pagamenti a parte ...prima o poi lei chiederà il riconoscimento e gli arretrati , che essendo elargiti probabilmente in nero , non saranno dimostrabili ...


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lei è italiana, bruttina ma brillante come persona (a giudicare da ciò che fa sul lavoro), e sinceramente conoscendola (anche se non approfonditamente) non mi sembra una zoccola. Penso lei sappia chi è il padre di suo figlio e ci deve essere un motivo per cui non lo rivela


La rendita mensile che sarà più alta di quanto il tribunale potrebbe riconoscere al padre per il mantenimento


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La rendita mensile che sarà più alta di quanto il tribunale potrebbe riconoscere al padre per il mantenimento


Se questo fosse vero, mi riferisco al pagamento per il silenzio di lei, senza alcun test che dimostri realmente la paternità, vorrebbe dire che lui sa con certezza che lei non è andata con altri, quindi non si tratterebbe solo di una relazione sessuale, ma di una vera e propria relazione, almeno sentita così dall'altra parte. In parole povere lui avrebbe chiaro che questa donna gli è stata "fedele", e non solo tre anni fa.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Relazione sessuale ? Ma non c’era andato a letto una sola volta ?
> Tu non gli credi per niente , vero?


Non credo ci sia andato a letto una sola volta, e non credo neanche si sia limitato a 3 donne.
Questo glielo ho detto ... lui ha risposto che era come posseduto da un vizio ma che ora è cambiato e per dimostrarlo ha rinunciato a tutti i suoi hobby e si comporta come il fidanzato perfetto


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se questo fosse vero, mi riferisco al pagamento per il silenzio di lei, senza alcun test che dimostri realmente la paternità, vorrebbe dire che lui sa con certezza che lei non è andata con altri, quindi non si tratterebbe solo di una relazione sessuale, ma di una vera e propria relazione, almeno sentita così dall'altra parte. In parole povere lui avrebbe chiaro che questa donna gli è stata "fedele", e non solo tre anni fa.


Magari ha chiesto il test del dna che è uscito positivo e quindi è sicuro che il figlio sia suo e lo mantiene nell'ombra... ho visto alcune foto del bambino spiando il profilo Facebook della signora... assomiglia al mio compagno ma non si può dire con certezza che sia suo


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Magari ha chiesto il test del dna che è uscito positivo e quindi è sicuro che il figlio sia suo e lo mantiene nell'ombra... ho visto alcune foto del bambino spiando il profilo Facebook della signora... assomiglia al mio compagno ma non si può dire con certezza che sia suo


Gli starà semplicemente per arrivare una domanda giudiziale volta al riconoscimento. Senza troppi  "film" di mezzo.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia andato a letto una sola volta, e non credo neanche si sia limitato a 3 donne.
> Questo glielo ho detto ... lui ha risposto che era come posseduto da un vizio ma che ora è cambiato e per dimostrarlo ha rinunciato a tutti i suoi hobby e *si comporta come il fidanzato perfetto*


Ha usato davvero queste parole???? Si comporta?
E poi a te davano fastidio "tutti i suoi hobby"? Dimmi ma sarà mica che stai te a farti le 12 ore per tenergli in piedi l'azienda e lui va a farsi gli hobby?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia andato a letto una sola volta, e non credo neanche si sia limitato a 3 donne.
> Questo glielo ho detto ... lui ha risposto che era come posseduto da un vizio *ma che ora è cambiato *e per dimostrarlo ha rinunciato a tutti i suoi hobby e si comporta come il fidanzato perfetto


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha usato davvero queste parole???? Si comporta?
> E poi a te davano fastidio "tutti i suoi hobby"? Dimmi ma sarà mica che stai te a farti le 12 ore per tenergli in piedi l'azienda e lui va a farsi gli hobby?


I suoi hobby saranno state scuse per frequentare le altre, per questo li ha messi in rapporto al tradire. Poi lei dirà “ma no, dai vai pure a giocare a...” e lui andrà a giocare


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia andato a letto una sola volta, e non credo neanche si sia limitato a 3 donne.
> Questo glielo ho detto ... lui ha risposto che era come posseduto da un vizio ma che ora è cambiato e per dimostrarlo ha rinunciato a tutti i suoi hobby e si comporta come il fidanzato perfetto


Che cosa è per te un fidanzato perfetto?
Che senso ha cercare di definire una perfezione in un ruolo che è variabile per definizione?


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha usato davvero queste parole???? Si comporta?
> E poi a te davano fastidio "tutti i suoi hobby"? Dimmi ma sarà mica che stai te a farti le 12 ore per tenergli in piedi l'azienda e lui va a farsi gli hobby?


Lavoriamo tanto tutti e due, lo stesso numero di ore... pur vivendo in case diverse stiamo insieme praticamente sempre, 4 giorni a settimana dormiamo anche insieme a casa mia o sua


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente... Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro. Condividiamo anche ovviamente la vita personale ma, per suo volere, non siano mai andati a convivere. Facciamo la bella vita, perché non avendo figli possiamo permetterci i nostri sfizi . La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo. Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate. Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "riapparsa". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative. Ammette di essere stato anche con altre due donne durante la nostra relazione (ma sempre 3/4 anni fa). Ci lasciamo per un periodo ma poi lui fa assolutamente di tutto per tornare con me, appare cambiato (rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby che lo tenevano a lungo fuori casa) e mi chiede di andare finalmente a convivere.
> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia riapparsa ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


Basta un banale esame del DNA.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lavoriamo tanto tutti e due, lo stesso numero di ore... pur vivendo in case diverse stiamo insieme praticamente sempre, 4 giorni a settimana dormiamo anche insieme a casa mia o sua


Io non capisco come tu faccia. Io avrei prove sufficienti per mandarlo a fanculo senza diritto di replica.


----------



## Tradita (6 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non capisco come tu faccia. Io avrei prove sufficienti per mandarlo a fanculo senza diritto di replica.


Il problema è che lo amo


----------



## Marjanna (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lavoriamo tanto tutti e due, lo stesso numero di ore... pur vivendo in case diverse stiamo insieme praticamente sempre, 4 giorni a settimana dormiamo anche insieme a casa mia o sua


Tradita ma veramente ha usato le parole che hai scritto? 
*comporta come *il fidanzato perfetto 

Qualcuno ti ha fatto notare il perfetto ma già al _comporta come_ a me vien su tutto un movimento di bile.


----------



## Vera (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo amo


E tu ti ami?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il problema è che lo amo


Un consiglio: rileggi tutta la discussione come se avesse scritto un’altra.


----------



## Lostris (6 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non credo ci sia andato a letto una sola volta, e non credo neanche si sia limitato a 3 donne.
> Questo glielo ho detto ... lui ha risposto che era come posseduto da un vizio ma che ora è cambiato e per dimostrarlo ha rinunciato a tutti i suoi hobby e si comporta come il fidanzato perfetto


Da noi si dice... credega ai ufo...


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio: rileggi tutta la discussione come se avesse scritto un’altra.


Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio. 
Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Che il tuo amico le sa raccontare bene.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


:sbatti:

Cioè a te non frega nulla se lui ha un figlio?
Hai cari amici che pensano che gli uomini sono irresponsabili e le donne incastrano rimanendo incinte? 
Certo le altre sono tutte zoccole e imbroglione. 



Ma che giornata!


----------



## Lara3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Rimane sempre il fatto che se fosse suo fino adesso non si è assunto le sue responsabilità. Lo vuoi un uomo così ?
Ho sempre pensato che è molto scorretto incastrare un uomo con una gravidanza, ma chi te lo dice che è accaduto così e che invece non sia semplicemente capitato ? 
In nessuno dei due casi non è giustificato il suo disinteresse ( sempre che il figlio sia suo).
Molto probabile che sia suo visto il ritorno di lei; se avesse fatto un figlio con un altro in nome di cosa questo inseguimento di telefonate da parte di lei ?
Parliamo di un uomo sopra i 40 anni, benestante e che se ha un figlio tentenna di riconoscerlo...
Ti piace quest’uomo ?
Ho conosciuto un uomo che aveva come fidanzata ( stavano per sposarsi) una sua dipendente: lei era una dipendente molto importante per la sua azienda ( era una dirigente, un pilastro). Abbiamo saputo dopo che aveva una relazione extra con un’altra. Quando la sua fidanzata l’ha scoperto e lasciato la relazione extra era così avanti che passato qualche giorno dopo che è andata via, sulla scrivania di lui è comparsa la foto della nuova. Ancora qualche giorno e poi l’ha presentata a tutto il mondo.
Quello che voglio dirti è di chiederti se ha paura di perdere te come dipendente oppure te come compagna ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma incastrare di che?
Poi il figlio è suo, non è un cane.
E chi ha una relazione solo sessuale deve usare precauzioni, soprattutto per sé e poi per la compagna, se sta tradendo.
Che senso ha tradire e fidarsi di una amante e non mettere un preservativo.
Poi i commenti dell’amico sono da vomitare.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma incastrare di che?
> Poi il figlio è suo, non è un cane.
> E chi ha una relazione solo sessuale deve usare precauzioni, soprattutto per sé e poi per la compagna, se sta tradendo.
> Che senso ha tradire e fidarsi di una amante e non mettere un preservativo.
> Poi i commenti dell’amico sono da vomitare.


Alla fine deve sapere lei cosa sente, quel "per me" dell'amico deve dirlo lei a se stessa.
Se per lei non è un problema che abbia tradito, forse tre anni fa  forse fino a poco tempo fa, forse con tre donne forse di più, forse una è  rimasta incinta durante uno di questi rapporti forse no, deve sapere lei se è felice o meno.
Il consiglio del carissimo amico in definitiva sgrava una situazione già gravosa, i tradimento sono già stati perdonati, l'amante "stalker" è stata messa a tacere. Tutto può tornare nella norma.

Può provarci, ma se è entrato il tarlo in testa la pacata apparenza non lo fermerà.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Alla fine deve sapere lei cosa sente, quel "per me" dell'amico deve dirlo lei a se stessa.
> Se per lei non è un problema che abbia tradito, forse tre anni fa  forse fino a poco tempo fa, forse con tre donne forse di più, forse una è  rimasta incinta durante uno di questi rapporti forse no, deve sapere lei se è felice o meno.
> Il consiglio del carissimo amico in definitiva sgrava una situazione già gravosa, i tradimento sono già stati perdonati, l'amante "stalker" è stata messa a tacere. Tutto può tornare nella norma.
> 
> Può provarci, ma se è entrato il tarlo in testa la pacata apparenza non lo fermerà.


Vabbè. Ma va bene il relativismo, però non è che “sbattiamocene di tutti “ sia un motto di nessuna filosofia.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè. Ma va bene il relativismo, però non è che “sbattiamocene di tutti “ sia un motto di nessuna filosofia.


"sbattiamocene di tutti" sembrerebbe poter essere il motto di lui.

Cercare rassicurazioni verso la persona amata (è stato raggirato, circuito) è necessario per proseguire la relazione perchè quel che lui le ha detto evidentemente non è bastato. Altrimenti non avrebbe aperto il topic.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.  Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio. Cosa ne pensate?


  Che uno che ti fa un ragionamento del genere è amico suo, non certo amico tuo e che le tue supposte amicizie hanno un livello umano piuttosto basso. Eppoi scusa eh, hai mai sentito parlare di -responsabilità- in quello che si combina?  La stessa responsabilità che tu auspichi e pretendi sia usata per te ed il tuo rapporto e la stessa che non dovrebbe essere elargita ad altre persone che consideri probabilmente acessori al vostro egoismo. Ripigliati e comincia a ragionare, che è meglio. Cerca un po' di interrogarti su quello che ti succede....


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "sbattiamocene di tutti" sembrerebbe poter essere il motto di lui.
> 
> Cercare rassicurazioni verso la persona amata (è stato raggirato, circuito) è necessario per proseguire la relazione perchè quel che lui le ha detto evidentemente non è bastato. Altrimenti non avrebbe aperto il topic.


Va bene rassicurarla?


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


penso che se ti piace come lui ti scopa, fai bene a tenertelo.     ma solo come boytoy e poi ognuno a casa sua.

certo c'è  l'inconveniente del lavoro,ma se siete professionisti, imparerete a collaborare in modo asettico.

riguardo al tuo amico, gli chiederei se parla per esperienza diretta.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì... probabilmente c'è del narcisismo da parte mia di stare con un uomo molto bello e un pochino più giovane


sarei tentato di scommettere 17 euro sul 25


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che uno che ti fa un ragionamento del genere è amico suo, non certo amico tuo e che le tue supposte amicizie hanno un livello umano piuttosto basso. Eppoi scusa eh, hai mai sentito parlare di -responsabilità- in quello che si combina?  La stessa responsabilità che tu auspichi e pretendi sia usata per te ed il tuo rapporto e la stessa che non dovrebbe essere elargita ad altre persone che consideri probabilmente acessori al vostro egoismo. Ripigliati e comincia a ragionare, che è meglio. Cerca un po' di interrogarti su quello che ti succede....


Ma bravo  :up:

Mi vengono i brividi a sentire certe cose.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Va bene rassicurarla?


Non mi pare di averlo fatto. 
Mi riferivo al carissimo amico. Sulla vicenda del bambino mi sono già espressa nelle pagine precedenti.


----------



## bluestar02 (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Che è una supercazzola con scappellamento a destra. Ma dai fa tutta la differenza dell universo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Magari ha chiesto il test del dna che è uscito positivo e quindi è sicuro che il figlio sia suo e lo mantiene nell'ombra... ho visto alcune foto del bambino spiando il profilo Facebook della signora... assomiglia al mio compagno ma non si può dire con certezza che sia suo


Non pensi che dovresti pretendere da lui totale chiarezza al riguardo. Prova ad immaginare di rimanere tu incinta, il suo comportamento attuale sarebbe quello che vorresti per te? Ti farebbe piacere?
Anche ammettendo che lui sia stato ingannato, e che non fosse al corrente della possibile paternita', il suo attuale comportamento ti dovrebbe fare molto pensare.
Qui non si parla di tradimento, ma di un essere umano che non puo' essere tenuto nascosto o gestito come l'errore o la superficialita' di un momento, o una storia sbagliata. 
Lo dico per te eh. Cosi', tanto per sapere chi hai al tuo fianco e cosa ti puoi aspettare un domani da lui.


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Ciao 

per capire se ho ben capito...

ti stai dibattendo sul fatto di ritenere affidabile per una convivenza uno che:

- ti ha tradita
- scoperto il tradimento ti ha spiegato che oltre a quella che hai saputo ne ha avute altre due (questo, sempre stando a quanto ho capito è rassicurante perchè avendone avute tre era scopare ma non c'era coinvolgimento emotivo, o meglio, innamoramento)
- questa con cui ti ha tradita, è anche collegata voi lavorativamente parlando - quindi ha messo a rischio il vostro lavoro -
- adesso questa con cui ti ha tradita, è ricomparsa in versione stalker. Pare abbia un figlio di cui il padre è sconosciuto, ma hai il sospetto che il padre potrebbe essere il tuo uomo
- in concomitanza della ricomparsa di questa, lui ti ha chiesto di convivere e gli è scomparsa ogni passione per i suoi hobby

A tutto questo l'amico aggiunge che

- lui ti ha tradita
- ti ha tradita senza usare precauzioni (quindi non ha avuto cura della tua salute e non ha considerato il rischio di malattie a trasmissione sessuale, pure una semplice candida) e senza quindi tutelare la vostra relazione affidandosi completamente ad una che ha considerato e conosciuto quel tanto che basta a scoparci (questo in riferimento al fatto della pillola e a che lui scopa senza coinvolgimento)

Ho capito male? 

Se ho capito bene, in tutti questi comportamenti tu ti chiedi se lui è affidabile per una convivenza?
Ma per davvero ti chiedi se è affidabile? 

Forse la domanda che dovresti farti, a mio avviso, sarebbe 

"tenendo conto dell'inaffidabilità di questo uomo - che scopa senza conoscenza (dici che lui cerca solo sesso), senza prendere precauzioni che riguardano anche te dal punto di vista igienico sanitario, dal punto di vista lavorativo (si scopa gente coinvolta nel vostro lavoro), dal punto di vista economico (con tutte le cattivone che ci sono a giro che dicono di prendere la pillola e poi non è vero...economicamente la vedo ardua mantenere più figli) che ha il sospetto di avere un figlio ma non verifica e tira dritto a prescindere - io voglio averci una relazione di convivenza?"

Penso che se devi fare una scelta, la scelta sia realistica se basata su dati di realtà.
SE no ti imbrogli da sola. 

E non è che fra un po' lui ti diventa lo stronzo che è inaffidabile.
E' evidentemente inaffidabile. Ora. E anche nei comportamenti precedenti che vi han portato a questo ora. 
Quindi se lo scegli lo scegli anche sulla scorta della sua inaffidabilità.

Cosa perdi tempo a cercare di vederlo diversamente da come è?
Lui è così.
Se ti va bene, ti va bene così.
Se queste condizioni non ti vanno bene, non è lui che hai da scegliere. 

Se no lo scegli per amore. :sonar:
Ma a maggior ragione, visto che lo ami, lo accetti anche nella sua inaffidabilità. 

E più che altro accetti che *a te* la sua condotta va più che bene fino a quando non invade troppo la vostra vita. 
Senza cercarti giustificazioni in lui. 

Io non vedo per niente una situazione complicatissima. E' chiarissima la situazione.
Semmai è complicato il tuo voler cambiare le carte che sono sul tavolo (cosa impossibile, non complicata). 

Non pensi?


----------



## bettypage (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie... Lo ho fatto più e più volte seguendo il tuo consiglio.
> Oggi ho parlato con un mio carissimo amico di tutta la faccenda. Lui mi ha detto qualcosa su cui sto riflettendo, ovvero che per me non dovrebbe cambiare nulla se il figlio è suo o meno, perché comunque, anche fosse suo, lui di certo non ha scelto volontariamente di averlo né di tenerlo. Nel caso sia suo, è sicuramente l'amante che glielo ha fatto avere con l'inganno, magari dicendo di prendere la pillola. Secondo lui, Quindi, dovrei concentrarmi solo sul fatto di perdonare o meno i tradimenti, dimenticandomi di tutta la parte che riguarda l'ipotetico figlio.
> Cosa ne pensate?


Che hai vicino un coglione e amici coglioni. Il punto è che se tu arrivi a ipotizzare che possa essere il padre e possa comportarsi così e lo giustifichi sei una persona squallida. Io esigerei, a calci in culo, che si assumesse le responsabilità verso una creatura che non ha nessun tipo di colpe. Ne hai il diritto se vuole stare con te.
Certo che se scopi in giro per quanto non lo vuoi e non lo desideri può capitare di ingravidare qualcuno.


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> penso che se ti piace come lui ti scopa, fai bene a tenertelo.     ma solo come boytoy e poi ognuno a casa sua.
> 
> certo c'è  l'inconveniente del lavoro,ma se siete professionisti, imparerete a collaborare in modo asettico.
> 
> riguardo al tuo amico, gli chiederei se parla per esperienza diretta.


Tenerlo come toyboy è controproducente. Lei ha detto di essere innamorata.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma non perdete tempo con uomini così...


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tenerlo come toyboy è controproducente. Lei ha detto di essere innamorata.


Ragazzi... 46 anni vs 43 anni. Lei a quanto pare ha solo lui da dieci anni a questa parte. Per giunta e' lei a lavorare nella azienda di lui.
Che toyboy e'?


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Tenerlo come toyboy è controproducente. Lei ha detto di essere innamorata.


  bisogna capire di cosa o chi è innamorata Tradita.  è innamorata di uno che potrebbe essere padre di un bimbo avuto da una sciroccata e che èin panico per sta cosa  o è innamorata dell'immagine di quest'uomo?  cioè il figaccione bello, prestante e pure leggermente più giovane?  perchè la differenza non è sottile


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ragazzi... 46 anni vs 43 anni. Lei a quanto pare ha solo lui da dieci anni a questa parte. Per giunta e' lei a lavorare nella azienda di lui.
> Che toyboy e'?


Perplesso penso abbia usato toyboy, non per l'età, ma per l'uso che potrebbe farne 



perplesso ha detto:


> bisogna capire di cosa o chi è innamorata Tradita.  è innamorata di uno che potrebbe essere padre di un bimbo avuto da una sciroccata e che èin panico per sta cosa  o è innamorata dell'immagine di quest'uomo?  cioè il figaccione bello, prestante e pure leggermente più giovane?  perchè la differenza non è sottile


Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei. Un tipo così, a me, anche colta dall'innamoramento da rincoglioniti cronici, scenderebbe totalmente.


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisogna capire di cosa o chi è innamorata Tradita.  è innamorata di *uno* che potrebbe essere padre di un bimbo avuto da una *sciroccata* e che èin panico per sta cosa  o è innamorata dell'immagine di quest'uomo?  cioè il figaccione bello, prestante e pure leggermente più giovane?  perchè la differenza non è sottile


unO sciroccatO e unA sciroccatA.

Un figlio a sorpresa non volendolo nel 2019 (facciamo anche 2016 dai) a gente che ha superato i 15 anni non si può sentire. 

Come non si può sentire che ti prendi una per farci una trombata e non ti metti il preservativo. 
In particolare se poi vai a trombare con un'altra che non è a conoscenza del fatto che vai a scopare in giro senza precauzioni.

Personalmente, già solo questo aspetto, il non uso del preservativo con sconosciuti mi porterebbe a sfanculare e correre a fare analisi.

Se poi mi si dice che non sono sconosciuti perchè ci si vede a lavoro...beh, allora, qui da me si dice "mal che sa vol nol dol". (traduzione: mal che si vuole, non duole).


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Perplesso penso abbia usato toyboy, non per l'età, ma per l'uso che potrebbe farne
> 
> 
> 
> Questo bisognerebbe chiederlo a lei. Un tipo così, a me, anche colta dall'innamoramento da rincoglioniti cronici, scenderebbe totalmente.


credo non solo a te,scadrebbe assai.

semmai quello che mi impressiona è vedere usare la parola amore dove davvero ci possiamo mettere dentro tutto, tranne proprio l'amore.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> unO sciroccatO e unA sciroccatA.
> 
> Un figlio a sorpresa non volendolo nel 2019 (facciamo anche 2016 dai) a gente che ha superato i 15 anni non si può sentire.
> 
> ...


per lui bischero mi piace più di sciroccato


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> per lui bischero mi piace più di sciroccato


non è amichevole bischero? 

Mi fa venire in mente un buffetto sulla guancia bischero.
Ma forse non conosco bene le sfumature della parola. 

Sciroccati mi piace perchè mi fa venire in mente il composto che esce dopo un giro energico nello shaker...e quel composto mi rappresenta bene il tipo di pensieri che governano certi tipi di azioni.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> bisogna capire di cosa o chi è innamorata Tradita.  è innamorata di uno che potrebbe essere padre di un bimbo avuto da una sciroccata e che èin panico per sta cosa  o è innamorata dell'immagine di quest'uomo?  cioè il figaccione bello, prestante e pure leggermente più giovane?  perchè la differenza non è sottile


Da 36 anni a 46 sai il figaccione che fine avrebbe fatto...
Lei si è trovata questo e questo le e' andato bene. Si è buttata sul lavoro, e ora come ha notato anche. [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] avrebbe difficoltà a continuarlo a rapporti cambiati. Addirittura ha detto che senza lei occorrerebbero tre dipendenti in più, per un terzo della clientela attuale. E' convinta (a torto o a ragione, ma è convinta) di averlo "costruito" lei, lavorativamente parlando. Se questo le sia stato anche riconosciuto in termini finanziari non so. Ma credo che sia lei a non voler mollare questo osso. Che l'innamoramento dopo dieci anni e tradimenti vari e' in ferie da mo', secondo me. E' che da 36 a 46 e' una fetta importante di vita. Ovunque venga data questa importanza. Ci sono persone che vivono per il lavoro. Ne ho conosciute. Non che danno al lavoro un peso importante per sé e per esprimersi. Proprio che realizzarsi sul lavoro e' la prima ragione di vita. Ne ho in mente due, colleghi, stesso lavoro e lavoro insieme. Niente figli, viaggi, meglio ancora infilandoci dentro pure il lavoro. Almeno però sono soci.


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è amichevole bischero?
> 
> Mi fa venire in mente un buffetto sulla guancia bischero.
> Ma forse non conosco bene le sfumature della parola.
> ...


parafrasando l'immortale Mario Brega

"sta parola po esse piuma o po esse fero" 

sta a noi decidere come caricarla di significato



Foglia ha detto:


> Da 36 anni a 46 sai il figaccione che fine avrebbe fatto...
> Lei si è trovata questo e questo le e' andato bene. Si è buttata sul lavoro, e ora come ha notato anche. @_Skorpio_ avrebbe difficoltà a continuarlo a rapporti cambiati. Addirittura ha detto che senza lei occorrerebbero tre dipendenti in più, per un terzo della clientela attuale. E' convinta (a torto o a ragione, ma è convinta) di averlo "costruito" lei, lavorativamente parlando. Se questo le sia stato anche riconosciuto in termini finanziari non so. Ma credo che sia lei a non voler mollare questo osso. Che l'innamoramento dopo dieci anni e tradimenti vari e' in ferie da mo', secondo me. E' che da 36 a 46 e' una fetta importante di vita. Ovunque venga data questa importanza. Ci sono persone che vivono per il lavoro. Ne ho conosciute. Non che danno al lavoro un peso importante per sé e per esprimersi. Proprio che realizzarsi sul lavoro e' la prima ragione di vita. Ne ho in mente due, colleghi, stesso lavoro e lavoro insieme. Niente figli, viaggi, meglio ancora infilandoci dentro pure il lavoro. Almeno però sono soci.


in effetti non abbiamo chiesto di dove sono, Tradita ed il suo sciamannato


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> per lui bischero mi piace più di sciroccato


A me gira in testa pirla.


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> parafrasando l'immortale Mario Brega
> 
> "sta parola po esse piuma o po esse fero"
> 
> sta a noi decidere come caricarla di significato


Eh...allora bischero io lo direi a qualcuno che ha fatto una sciocchezzuola, tipo comprare il gelato e dimenticarselo in macchina sotto il sole. 

E' una parola che mi richiama "amorevolezza dello sguardo". Tipo una cosa "povero scemo(tto)" ma amichevole. Col buffetto insomma. 

Mi sa che per me è piuma


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> per lui bischero mi piace più di sciroccato





ipazia ha detto:


> non è amichevole bischero?
> 
> Mi fa venire in mente un buffetto sulla guancia bischero.
> Ma forse non conosco bene le sfumature della parola.
> ...


In effetti bischero, in questo caso, nun se po sentì.
Mica ha fatto una marachella, lo scherzaccione. 
È più che altro un gran paraculo.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> In effetti bischero, in questo caso, nun se po sentì.
> Mica ha fatto una marachella, lo scherzaccione.
> È più che altro un gran paraculo.


Paraculo?


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> In effetti bischero, in questo caso, nun se po sentì. Mica ha fatto una marachella, lo scherzaccione.  È più che altro un gran paraculo.


  i paraculi sono furbi  questo qui, da come ce lo presenta Tradita,  pare cugino di Peter Griffin come QI


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Paraculo?


Sì, grande anche.



perplesso ha detto:


> i paraculi sono furbi  questo qui, da come ce lo presenta Tradita,  pare cugino di Peter Griffin come QI


E Peter Griffin con il cugino, proprio per questo, non ci parla.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sì, grande anche.
> 
> .


Paraculo mi sa di uno un bel po' più attento sotto molti punti di vista. Comunque... Non ne esce gran bene, diciamo così.

Questo proprio mi sembra un uomo molto piatto.


----------



## Vera (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Paraculo mi sa di uno un bel po' più attento sotto molti punti di vista. Comunque... Non ne esce gran bene, diciamo così.
> 
> Questo proprio mi sembra un uomo molto piatto.


Se effettivamente il bambino è suo, non è stato tanto furbo, questo sì, sono d'accordo con te.
Per il resto, sa di uno che per pararsi il culo è disposto a tutto. Piatto anche, senz'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

credo che il senso del discorso stia tutto nella sintesi fatta da le :lui  e’ giovane, bello e benestante.
Sto accettando da 10 anni le richieste di lui di gestire il rapporto a distanza  nonostante il mio desiderio di accasarmi ......ora ho la consapevolezza che è un farfallone e che forse ha pure un figlio ..ma questo incidente di percorso mi sta permettendo di impalmarlo ..cosa che prima non ero riuscita a fare...quindi . forse potrei anche non prendermela troppo... i vantaggi della situazuone attuale sono superiori agli svantaggi pregressi .
Se ho interpretato male il di lei pensiero mi cospargo il capo di cenere ..


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

Qualcuno ha chiesto di dove siamo... Lombardia. L'amante invece abita a circa 500 km da noi.
Anche questo può avere influenza.
Non so che dirvi, io lo conosco bene e so che se questo figlio è suo lui sta pensando: "non volevo figli, non voglio cambiare la mia vita, quindi lo sostengo economicamente e questo è già tanto, anche perché comunque non sarei un buon padre". Sicuramente se è figlio suo gli sta versando parecchi soldi (e questo probabilmente è il motivo per cui la madre se ne sta "quasi" calma).
Oggi gli ho di nuovo chiesto se il bambino sia suo e lui mi ha dato della pazza, giurando ancora una volta che non è suo...


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha chiesto di dove siamo... Lombardia. L'amante invece abita a circa 500 km da noi. Anche questo può avere influenza. Non so che dirvi, io lo conosco bene e so che se questo figlio è suo lui sta pensando: "non volevo figli, non voglio cambiare la mia vita, quindi lo sostengo economicamente e questo è già tanto, anche perché comunque non sarei un buon padre". Sicuramente se è figlio suo gli sta versando parecchi soldi (e questo probabilmente è il motivo per cui la madre se ne sta "quasi" calma). Oggi gli ho di nuovo chiesto se il bambino sia suo e lui mi ha dato della pazza, giurando ancora una volta che non è suo...


  la sciroccata lo sa chi è il padre.   e se lui sapesse per certo di non esserlo,l'avrebbe già denunciata per stalking e tentata estorsione.  se poi saltassero fuori dei bonifici a favore della sciroccata,non ti servirebbe nemmeno più il test di paternità


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente...


Facciamo rewind per un attimo. Ti andrebbe di spiegare questa ferita che ti da dolore?


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> la sciroccata lo sa chi è il padre.   e se lui sapesse per certo di non esserlo,l'avrebbe già denunciata per stalking e tentata estorsione.  se poi saltassero fuori dei bonifici a favore della sciroccata,non ti servirebbe nemmeno più il test di paternità


Non sappiamo per certo che la sciroccata stia ricevendo soldi da lui.
Non ho accesso ai conti di lui e quindi non so se stia facendo bonifici.
Se lui è il padre, sicuramente ne è al corrente e la sciroccata lo ha informato. Mi chiedo se lui, in questa eventualità, abbia informato i propri genitori  ("nonni"). Loro si continuano a comportare in modo assolutamente normale con me.
Oggi lo ho implorato di fare un test del dna giusto per farmi stare tranquilla. Lui ha detto che ha chiesto alla sciroccata di fare questo test per mettermi il cuore in pace, ma lei ha rifiutato... e lui ha detto che non può obbligare una donna con cui non ha niente a che fare da anni a sottoporre suo figlio a un test del dna. 
Ora ho guardato di nuovo le foto del bambino e mi sto convincendo proprio che sia suo...


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non sappiamo per certo che la sciroccata stia ricevendo soldi da lui. Non ho accesso ai conti di lui e quindi non so se stia facendo bonifici. Se lui è il padre, sicuramente ne è al corrente e la sciroccata lo ha informato. Mi chiedo se lui, in questa eventualità, abbia informato i propri genitori  ("nonni"). Loro si continuano a comportare in modo assolutamente normale con me. Oggi lo ho implorato di fare un test del dna giusto per farmi stare tranquilla. Lui ha detto che ha chiesto alla sciroccata di fare questo test per mettermi il cuore in pace, ma lei ha rifiutato... e lui ha detto che non può obbligare una donna con cui non ha niente a che fare da anni a sottoporre suo figlio a un test del dna.  Ora ho guardato di nuovo le foto del bambino e mi sto convincendo proprio che sia suo...


  se una viene e mi mette un pupo in braccio, anche solo metaforicamente,dicendo che è mio,la prima cosa che faccio è chiedere il test di paternità.  se lui non lo fa, vuol dire che lo sa di essere il padre.  questo è


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Facciamo rewind per un attimo. Ti andrebbe di spiegare questa ferita che ti da dolore?


Grazie per la tua pazienza e il tuo interessamento... la situazione è per me devastante, per tanti aspetti:
1) la ferita fresca di avere avuto la conferma di questi tradimenti, per giunta dopo che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato anni fa che mi era sempre stato fedele. Con questo tutta la mia fiducia in lui, Che era davvero smisurata e cieca, è crollata
2) il sospetto, che non mi fa dormire la notte,  che lui abbia un figlio, dopo che per anni io gliene ho chiesto uno, cioè di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre negato... Io ora sono fuori età massima e lui potrebbe avere avuto un figlio con un'altra. Confesso che questa dolorosissima eventualità è in parte resa meno amara dal fatto che lui non si stia curando di questo bambino. So che è terribile ma sono sincera, comunque vedi punto 3
3) la consapevolezza che se è padre e non si sta curando del figlio è un uomo di merda al cubo: di fronte alla negazione di paternità e diritti a un bambino innocente i tradimenti amorosi sono niente... Qui non so se dar credito al mio amico che dice che il mio fidanzato potrebbe "semplicemente" essere "vittima" di una calcolatrice bugiarda. Non riesco a essere obiettiva. Io non l'ho mai tradito, ma se da ubriaca lo avessi tradito con uno, perché un tradimento di leggerezza senza gravidanza dovrebbe valere meno di un tradimento di leggerezza con gravidanza? La gravidanza non è una scelta, è una cosa che prescinde dalla volontà personale ("sfortuna" in questo caso)
4) il futuro incerto anche lavorativamente dato che se il nostro rapporto dovesse scoppiare penso che sia abbastanza inevitabile che salti anche la relazione lavorativa, per lo meno nelle modalità attuali... dato che verrebbe meno la nostra complicità che ci portava a essere iper produttivi


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> se una viene e mi mette un pupo in braccio, anche solo metaforicamente,dicendo che è mio,la prima cosa che faccio è chiedere il test di paternità.  se lui non lo fa, vuol dire che lo sa di essere il padre.  questo è


Sì ma la sciroccata non ha detto che lui è il padre. Per lo meno non a me. Anzi a domanda esplicita lei mi ha risposto "sono affari miei di chi è mio figlio". Se il bambino è del mio compagno, loro due lo sanno, ma hanno deciso insieme di tenere il segreto


----------



## perplesso (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma la sciroccata non ha detto che lui è il padre. Per lo meno non a me. Anzi a domanda esplicita lei mi ha risposto "sono affari miei di chi è mio figlio". Se il bambino è del mio compagno, loro due lo sanno, ma hanno deciso insieme di tenere il segreto


in effetti lei non è tenuta a dirlo a te.

è lui che sarebbe tenuto,non legalmente magari,ma moralmente sì,a dovertelo dire.

tu ragiona nell'ipotesi peggiore e regolati di conseguenza.  lo vuoi davvero accanto per la vita uno che ti potrebbe nascondere di avere un figlio?    fatto peraltro in costanza di rapporto con te?

per me,se proprio vuoi tenertelo per l'intesa a letto, fai pure.   ma di sicuro ognuno poi a casa sua


----------



## Tradita (7 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> in effetti lei non è tenuta a dirlo a te.
> 
> è lui che sarebbe tenuto,non legalmente magari,ma moralmente sì,a dovertelo dire.
> 
> ...


Il cruccio è che magari lui non è il padre è la sua "unica" colpa sono i tradimenti confessati, sui quali forse si potrebbe passare sopra...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il cruccio è che magari lui non è il padre è la sua "unica" colpa sono i tradimenti confessati, sui quali forse si potrebbe passare sopra...


Non lo saprai mai ,,,.a meno che non siano svelati più avanti dall’ex amante ...
Concentrati sul tanto materiale che già hai


----------



## ipazia (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua pazienza e il tuo interessamento... la situazione è per me devastante, per tanti aspetti:
> 1) la ferita fresca di avere avuto la conferma di questi tradimenti, per giunta dopo che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato anni fa che mi era sempre stato fedele. Con questo tutta la mia fiducia in lui, Che era davvero smisurata e cieca, è crollata
> 2) il sospetto, che non mi fa dormire la notte,  che lui abbia un figlio, dopo che *per anni io gliene ho chiesto uno, cioè di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre negato*... Io ora sono fuori età massima e lui potrebbe avere avuto un figlio con un'altra. Confesso che questa dolorosissima eventualità è in parte resa meno amara dal fatto che lui non si stia curando di questo bambino. So che è terribile ma sono sincera, comunque vedi punto 3
> 3) la consapevolezza che se è padre e non si sta curando del figlio è un uomo di merda al cubo: di fronte alla negazione di paternità e diritti a un bambino innocente i tradimenti amorosi sono niente... Qui non so se dar credito al mio amico che dice che il mio fidanzato potrebbe "semplicemente" essere "vittima" di una calcolatrice bugiarda. Non riesco a essere obiettiva. Io non l'ho mai tradito, ma se da ubriaca lo avessi tradito con uno, perché un tradimento di leggerezza senza gravidanza dovrebbe valere meno di un tradimento di leggerezza con gravidanza? *La gravidanza non è una scelta, è una cosa che prescinde dalla volontà personale* ("sfortuna" in questo caso)
> 4) il futuro incerto anche lavorativamente dato che se il nostro rapporto dovesse scoppiare penso che sia abbastanza inevitabile che salti anche la relazione lavorativa, per lo meno nelle modalità attuali... dato che verrebbe meno la nostra complicità che ci portava a essere iper produttivi


Io se fossi in te mi rileggerei. 

In particolare il grassetto. 

Sei in contraddizione con te stessa. 

Nelle contraddizioni, le ferite non solo non si rimarginano. Ma si infettano. 

Se poi tu un figlio lo desideravi...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua pazienza e il tuo interessamento... la situazione è per me devastante, per tanti aspetti:
> 1) la ferita fresca di avere avuto la conferma di questi tradimenti, per giunta dopo che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato anni fa che mi era sempre stato fedele. Con questo tutta la mia fiducia in lui, Che era davvero smisurata e cieca, è crollata
> 2) il sospetto, che non mi fa dormire la notte,  che lui abbia un figlio, dopo che per anni io gliene ho chiesto uno, cioè di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre negato... Io ora sono fuori età massima e lui potrebbe avere avuto un figlio con un'altra. Confesso che questa dolorosissima eventualità è in parte resa meno amara dal fatto che lui non si stia curando di questo bambino. So che è terribile ma sono sincera, comunque vedi punto 3
> 3) la consapevolezza che se è padre e non si sta curando del figlio è un uomo di merda al cubo: di fronte alla negazione di paternità e diritti a un bambino innocente i tradimenti amorosi sono niente... Qui non so se dar credito al mio amico che dice che il mio fidanzato potrebbe "semplicemente" essere "vittima" di una calcolatrice bugiarda. Non riesco a essere obiettiva. Io non l'ho mai tradito, ma se da ubriaca lo avessi tradito con uno,* perché un tradimento di leggerezza senza gravidanza dovrebbe valere meno di un tradimento di leggerezza con gravidanza*? La gravidanza non è una scelta, è una cosa che prescinde dalla volontà personale ("sfortuna" in questo caso)
> 4) il futuro incerto anche lavorativamente dato che se il nostro rapporto dovesse scoppiare penso che sia abbastanza inevitabile che salti anche la relazione lavorativa, per lo meno nelle modalità attuali... dato che verrebbe meno la nostra complicità che ci portava a essere iper produttivi


In effetti il tradimento rimane tradimento, se poi l'hai ripetuto 3 volte non ci vedo nessuna leggerezza (anche avesse avuto un solo rapporto sessuale, non è che è andato con prostitute, ci avrà pur civettato prima, ci sarà stato anche solo quel poco di corteggiamento).

Quel che non capisco è cosa lo ha portato a comunicarti che questa ex lo tartassava di chiamate. 
Se ti ha tradito lui sa gestire il suo telefono, nel senso le persone si possono bloccare / sbloccare, quindi come non hai minimamente sospettato in passato così poteva agire nel presente recente, bloccare silenziare o altro questa donna e sbloccarla di sera, quando era a casa da solo. Poteva anche dirti che fossero chiamate o messaggi di lavoro giusto? Se è titolare di un'azienda ne riceverà di continuo, e non credo tu gli faccia il terzo grado ad ogni chiamata o messaggio.
Sei tu che l'hai vissuto e lo conosci. Hai visto una persona "crollare"? Sfogarsi con te di qualcosa che gli dava tormento? Pensa al suo volto, alla mimica facciale, al movimento delle mani, al tono di voce, a cosa hai recepito ancor prima che portasse a termine la prima frase con cui ti ha parlato. Era uguale a tutti gli altri giorni? 
Tu avevi creduto alle sue parole, avevi creduto che non ti avesse tradito, e ora lui solo per due giorni di tartassamento di questa donna (che come detto prima avrebbe potuto coprire, celarli a te) ti rivela di essere stato con ben 3 donne, e ci pone subito dietro una "riparazione" di rinunce per averti al suo fianco. Perchè? Che motivo poteva avere secondo te?
Potrebbe essere che sia andato in panico a fronte di qualcosa che gli sia stato comunicato? E che questo panico gli abbia fatto compiere la cazzata di rivelarti i tradimenti?

Prova a cercarla lì la chiave, non nei suoi giuramenti, o nelle possibile somiglianze di un bambino. Quello che è esterno non è certo, ma prova a vedere cosa dentro di te hai sentito nel momento in cui è iniziato tutto.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua pazienza e il tuo interessamento... la situazione è per me devastante, per tanti aspetti:
> 1) la ferita fresca di avere avuto la conferma di questi tradimenti, per giunta dopo che lui aveva giurato e spergiurato anni fa che mi era sempre stato fedele. Con questo tutta la mia fiducia in lui, Che era davvero smisurata e cieca, è crollata
> 2) il sospetto, che non mi fa dormire la notte,  che lui abbia un figlio, dopo che per anni io gliene ho chiesto uno, cioè di fare una famiglia insieme e lui ha sempre negato... Io ora sono fuori età massima e lui potrebbe avere avuto un figlio con un'altra. Confesso che questa dolorosissima eventualità è in parte resa meno amara dal fatto che lui non si stia curando di questo bambino. So che è terribile ma sono sincera, comunque vedi punto 3
> 3) la consapevolezza che se è padre e non si sta curando del figlio è un uomo di merda al cubo: di fronte alla negazione di paternità e diritti a un bambino innocente i tradimenti amorosi sono niente... Qui non so se dar credito al mio amico che dice che il mio fidanzato potrebbe "semplicemente" essere "vittima" di una calcolatrice bugiarda. Non riesco a essere obiettiva. Io non l'ho mai tradito, ma se da ubriaca lo avessi tradito con uno, perché un tradimento di leggerezza senza gravidanza dovrebbe valere meno di un tradimento di leggerezza con gravidanza? La gravidanza non è una scelta, è una cosa che prescinde dalla volontà personale ("sfortuna" in questo caso)
> 4) il futuro incerto anche lavorativamente dato che se il nostro rapporto dovesse scoppiare penso che sia abbastanza inevitabile che salti anche la relazione lavorativa, per lo meno nelle modalità attuali... dato che verrebbe meno la nostra complicità che ci portava a essere iper produttivi



Ferita fresca di tradimento e futuro lavorativo incerto.
Ti senti  "messa sotto prova" da lui, in questo momento? Come se dalla tua risposta alla sua offerta di convivenza dipendesse quel futuro, quella complicità che avete espanso nel lavoro e che vi rende iperproduttivi?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non pensi che dovresti pretendere da lui totale chiarezza al riguardo. Prova ad immaginare di rimanere tu incinta, il suo comportamento attuale sarebbe quello che vorresti per te? Ti farebbe piacere?
> Anche ammettendo che lui sia stato ingannato, e che non fosse al corrente della possibile paternita', il suo attuale comportamento ti dovrebbe fare molto pensare.
> Qui non si parla di tradimento, ma di un essere umano che non puo' essere tenuto nascosto o gestito come l'errore o la superficialita' di un momento, o una storia sbagliata.
> Lo dico per te eh. Cosi', tanto per sapere chi hai al tuo fianco e cosa ti puoi aspettare un domani da lui.


E si perché lui non sa come nascono i bambini.
È proprio vero che bisogna introdurre l’educazione sessuale nella scuola dell’obbligo.


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma lei potrebbe aver mentito sulla pillola, per esempio..

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (7 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è amichevole bischero?
> 
> Mi fa venire in mente un buffetto sulla guancia bischero.
> Ma forse non conosco bene le sfumature della parola.


Dipende tutto dal contesto in cui lo dici, e come lo dici

Come tutto, del resto 

Può essere la più infame e insopportabile delle offese

Una traduzione generica può essere 

uno che non ci sta capendo una sega, ne di ciò che accade attorno a lui, né di ciò che sta facendo  :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per capire se ho ben capito...
> 
> ...


E sì è proprio così...

:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> parafrasando l'immortale Mario Brega
> 
> "sta parola po esse piuma o po esse fero"
> 
> ...


Del secolo scorso?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma lei potrebbe aver mentito sulla pillola, per esempio..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Vedi Ipazia.


----------



## void (8 Maggio 2019)

Vista Ipazia. E mi pare che, pur avendo articolato più ampiamente il concetto, dicesse la stessa cosa che ho detto io. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Vista Ipazia. E mi pare che, pur avendo articolato più ampiamente il concetto, dicesse la stessa cosa che ho detto io.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Chi potrebbe dire diversamente? :unhappy:


----------



## JON (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Sì ma la sciroccata non ha detto che lui è il padre. Per lo meno non a me. Anzi a domanda esplicita lei mi ha risposto "sono affari miei di chi è mio figlio". Se il bambino è del mio compagno, loro due lo sanno, ma hanno deciso insieme di tenere il segreto


Devi partire da questa tua considerazione. A prescindere da come stanno realmente le cose, tu sei all'oscuro di alcuni fatti. Puoi starne certa 

Poi, una piccola analisi:
lui ti ha detto che questa si è rifatta viva e che lo tampina.
Considera che ti ha fatto questa rivelazione perché ne è stato costretto per qualche motivo. C'è qualcosa che lo rende vittima di coercizione, ma  allo stesso tempo, probabilmente, anche complice. Altrimenti non mi spiegherei il perché di tanti comportamenti, come il mettere le mani avanti o l'essere, mi pare, fin troppo diplomatico.

Purtroppo dietro i tradimenti vi sono anche "costruzioni" più o meno fondate. Aldilà delle supposizioni comunque è evidente, ma questo lo sai, che ti vengono debitamente nascoste alcune cose. Questo lascia supporre che  il motivo per cui questo avvenga dipenda dalla colpevolezza percepita nei tuoi confronti.

Tu stessa sei portata a credere che quello sia suo figlio perché l'entità e il tenore di quei comportamenti, che siano di lei o di lui, uniti alle spiegazioni che ti sono state date, non ti sono sufficienti ad una ricostruzione finita di come stanno le cose.

In sostanza, temo che quello che i due stanno tentando è una soluzione di compromesso che al momento non trova un accordo condiviso. Ma il problema non è questo, in realtà se così fosse sarebbe per te qualcosa di veramente deleterio, perché questa sarebbe una storia che avrebbe ripercussioni più durature dei tempi che ti vengono propinati.

Come vedi evito per quanto possibile l'argomento figlio. Ma devi comprendere che alla base dei loro comportamenti c'è qualcosa di paragonabile per il grado di coercizione che comporta.


----------



## void (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi potrebbe dire diversamente? :unhappy:


C'e sempre qualcuno a cui piace dire "diversamente" 

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> C'e sempre qualcuno a cui piace dire "diversamente"
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Per esempio l'amico (amico??) di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] [emoji846]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi potrebbe dire diversamente? :unhappy:


Ma veramente credete che non si possa rimanere incinta nonostante precauzioni, io sono rimasta incinta con un preservativo rotto. 
Diversamente non si spiegherebbe come mai 1 (1.5) bambino su 10 è illegittimo.
http://www1.adnkronos.com/IGN/Daily...empre-piu-coppie-fanno-test_313468429035.html


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma veramente credete che non si possa rimanere incinta nonostante precauzioni, io sono rimasta incinta con un preservativo rotto.
> Diversamente non si spiegherebbe come mai 1 (1.5) bambino su 10 è illegittimo.
> http://www1.adnkronos.com/IGN/Daily...empre-piu-coppie-fanno-test_313468429035.html


Che capiti la rottura non lo metto in dubbio
Però magari con un compagno ufficiale non controllo dopo con un amante assolutamente si. Mi aspetto che lui verifichi l’integrità


----------



## bettypage (8 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Che capiti la rottura non lo metto in dubbio
> Però magari con un compagno ufficiale non controllo dopo con un amante assolutamente si. Mi aspetto che lui verifichi l’integrità


A me è successo con mio marito, mica cambia, se lo utilizzavo è perché non programmavo una gravidanza. Il dopo ognuno lo gestisce come ritiene.
Un'amica di mia sorella ha scoperto che l ex marito avrebbe potuto essere il padre di un bambino di un'altra donna sposata, la donna ha portato avanti la gravidanza con il benestare del marito. Ufficialmente risulta essere il terzo figlio del marito ma chi lo sa!
È un'eventtualità sottovalutata quella di rimanere incinta in relazioni extra, soprattutto in una certa fascia di età. Poi c'è chi abortisce e allora statisticamente altro che 1 bambino su 10...


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma veramente credete che non si possa rimanere incinta nonostante precauzioni, io sono rimasta incinta con un preservativo rotto.  Diversamente non si spiegherebbe come mai 1 (1.5) bambino su 10 è illegittimo. http://www1.adnkronos.com/IGN/Daily...empre-piu-coppie-fanno-test_313468429035.html


  Attenti al sensazionalismo giornalistico, mi permetto di osservare che la percentuale dovrebbe riguardare quelli che fanno il test, perciò persone che nutrono già sospetti, persone che arrivano a ciò già con dubbi. Del resto riferendosi alla massa della popolazione non si capisce come potrebbe essere ritenuto scientificamente valida tale affermazione dal momento che non mi risulta esistano censimenti epidemiologicamente validi.


----------



## bettypage (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenti al sensazionalismo giornalistico, mi permetto di osservare che la percentuale dovrebbe riguardare quelli che fanno il test, perciò persone che nutrono già sospetti, persone che arrivano a ciò già con dubbi. Del resto riferendosi alla massa della popolazione non si capisce come potrebbe essere ritenuto scientificamente valida tale affermazione dal momento che non mi risulta esistano censimenti epidemiologicamente validi.


D'accordo, ma credo che il concetto di base è che chi ha relazioni extra presumo faccia ben attenzione a non rimanere incinta ma può capitare aldilà della volontà. 
Altro concetto che sta passando è che la madre del bambino l'abbia incastrato. Ma cosa ne sappiamo di che romanzi ci sono stati dietro, che cosa lui ha raccontato a lei... Poi per me la tuttela va tutta al minore.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> D'accordo, ma credo che il concetto di base è che chi ha relazioni extra presumo faccia ben attenzione a non rimanere incinta ma può capitare aldilà della volontà.  Altro concetto che sta passando è che la madre del bambino l'abbia incastrato. Ma cosa ne sappiamo di che romanzi ci sono stati dietro, che cosa lui ha raccontato a lei... Poi per me la tuttela va tutta al minore.


  Quoto su tutta la linea. Un bambino non ha meno dignità o bisogni a seconda che sia cercato o no. La responsabilità nei suoi confronti non deve venire mai meno.


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto su tutta la linea. Un bambino non ha meno dignità o bisogni a seconda che sia cercato o no. La responsabilità nei suoi confronti non deve venire mai meno.


Esatto, c'è di mezzo un bambino. E questo bambino è nato quindi passa in secondo piano il preservativo rotto o lei che l'ha incastrato.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto, c'è di mezzo un bambino. E questo bambino è nato quindi passa in secondo piano il preservativo rotto o lei che l'ha incastrato.


E alla tutela del bambino (per quanto possibile) si lega fatalmente anche la tutela della madre del bambino (sempre per quanto possibile)

Come diceva il professor Sassaroli, è una catena di affetti che non si può spezzare


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E alla tutela del bambino (per quanto possibile) si lega fatalmente anche la tutela della madre del bambino (sempre per quanto possibile)
> 
> Come diceva il professor Sassaroli, è una catena di affetti che non si può spezzare


Eh, quest'altra volta tiene l'uccello in gabbia.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh, quest'altra volta tiene l'uccello in gabbia.


Eh lo so.. sarà stata la passione dell'uomo che ti mette al muro


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh lo so.. sarà stata la passione dell'uomo che ti mette al muro


Ahahahah così fai cadere il mito dell'uomo rude


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Buongiorno 
 @_bettypage_, certo che si può rompere un preservativo.
(si potrebbe discutere su come si affronta in maniera responsabile una eventualità del genere, e non mi sembra questo il caso, responsabilmente intendo). 

Ma non era questo a cui pensava @_Tradita_.

Le sue opzioni sono comunque tutte rivolte al fatto che lui in un qualche modo sì, l'ha tradita ma è una vittima del suo stesso tradimento. 

Ossia lui si "è trovato" con questa cattivona che prende la pillola e gli mente. 

Per quel che scrive, nella sua testa non è grave avere accanto un uomo che fa sesso con sconosciute senza precauzioni. Non si pone nemmeno la questione. 

Per me invece sarebbe gravissimo. Imperdonabile. 
Oltre la gravidanza, e prima della gravidanza, per me ci sarebbe il fatto che questo oltre a ingannare inganna senza prendere in considerazione la minima tutela sindacale - di chi sta tradendo. 
E parlo di tutela igienico sanitaria. Basica basica. 

Per lei invece la questione riguarda il fatto che lui si è trovato "incastrato". 
Si è trovato in una situazione che non desiderava. 

Ma se scopi, metti in conto svariate cose. Malattie sessualmente trasmesse, gravidanze indesiderate e casini relazionali in primis. 

Fra l'altro, la pillola stessa non ha una efficacia del 100%. 

Ma non è questo a mio parere il discorso. 

A me, fa venire veramente il brivido il fatto che ci si ponga il dubbio riguardo il fatto che un uomo con le caratteristiche descritte nel 3d sia o meno affidabile. (per me è evidente che non lo è). 
E che venga anche solo presa in considerazione l'eventualità che sia stato incastrato. 

In tutto questo, da cui lui ne esce alternativamente o come vittima o come stronzo, l'altra cosa che mi mette i brividi è che il pensiero femminile sia tutto rivolto al contendersi un uomo. 
Tutti i ragionamenti sono volti ad individuare il fatto che lui sia scemo o stronzo. 

Ma ci sono due donne che si comportano una verso l'altra come se fossero nemiche. (e con un bambino di mezzo, mi sembra di essere catapultata in qualche racconto dello scorso secolo).
Lui ci sguazza.
E anche questo definisce la situazione secondo me. 

Ma questi sono tutti giudizi. 

I fatti sono:

- lui tradisce
- lui viene scoperto
- la tradita si mette a cercare i modi per cambiare le carte in tavola cercando di ridipingere una immagine di lui accettabile

Più tutti i discorsi sulla pillola non presa (che comporterebbe una non tutela igienico sanitaria, tanto per iniziare).
E nessun discorso sul fatto che i comportamenti di lui non solo mettono a rischio la relazione ma anche il lavoro di entrambi. 

@_spleen_, la cosa che io trovo spiacevole, per usare un eufemismo, è che il bambino venga visto come un intralcio alla realizzazione di desideri. 
L'altra è il fatto di leggere una donna che rinuncia al suo desiderio di avere figli per compiacere un uomo. 
Sarà che io, a rovescio, per compiacere nessun uomo, farei un figlio che non desidero. 

Mi spiego?


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma lei potrebbe aver mentito sulla pillola, per esempio..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se così fosse, lui tromba in giro senza usare precauzioni. 

Dal mio punto di vista non sarebbe una attenuante, ma una aggravante e bella grossa. 

Significherebbe che lui non solo mi mente, ma mi mente senza assumersi nulla della menzogna: 
- nessun pensiero alla tutela di malattie trasmissibili sessualmente (anche la candida eh...senza andar a scomodare altro)
- nessun pensiero a viversi da protagonista responsabile le sue azioni

Per poi dire - tipo i bambini - "ma è stato lui!!!!!!!!" (in questo caso lei). 

Per come la vedo io la responsabilità di fronte ad una gravidanza inattesa è pari e di entrambi. 

Se tu maschio affidi la tua responsabilità (e quindi le tue azioni) nella mani di qualcun altro (eh, ma mi ha detto che...) non sei responsabile. In particolare in relazioni dove non c'è progetto comune come quelle extra. 

Boh...se il mio uomo mi dicesse "sono stato incastrato, io non volevo"....ma calci nel culo!!! Ad esser benevola.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> D'accordo, ma credo che il concetto di base è che chi ha relazioni extra presumo faccia ben attenzione a non rimanere incinta ma può capitare aldilà della volontà.
> Altro concetto che sta passando è che la madre del bambino l'abbia incastrato. Ma cosa ne sappiamo di che romanzi ci sono stati dietro, che cosa lui ha raccontato a lei... Poi per me la tuttela va tutta al minore.





spleen ha detto:


> Quoto su tutta la linea. Un bambino non ha meno dignità o bisogni a seconda che sia cercato o no. La responsabilità nei suoi confronti non deve venire mai meno.





Vera ha detto:


> Esatto, c'è di mezzo un bambino. E questo bambino è nato quindi passa in secondo piano il preservativo rotto o lei che l'ha incastrato.


Domanda:

come fa a venir anche solo presa in considerazione la tutela di un minore se, a quanto è scritto, l'attenzione degli adulti è tutta concentrata al trovar colpe e giustificazioni?

Dove è lo spazio per il minore quando gli adulti non riescono ad uscire dai percorsi programmati per perseguire un immaginato? 

Io non ne vedo eh.

Voi? 

(lo chiedo al netto dei dover essere. Fermandomi solo a quanto scritto).


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende tutto dal contesto in cui lo dici, e come lo dici
> 
> Come tutto, del resto
> 
> ...


Grazie!!

Ti pensavo mentre mi chiedevo del significato di bischero 

E' una parola che non si usa qui da me.


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se così fosse, lui tromba in giro senza usare precauzioni.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista non sarebbe una attenuante, ma una aggravante e bella grossa.
> 
> ...


Avoja! E bada bene di girarmi al largo!

Tradita sembra abbracciare l'ipotesi che lui si sia fatto fregare dalla donna bruttina e cattiva forse perché, come hai detto giustamente detto, lei ha rinunciato a diventare mamma per compiacere lui. Si consola del fatto che lui questo bambino, nell'eventualità fosse suo, non lo vuole.
Capisco possa essere concentrata su questo perché evidentemente è il pensiero che più la logora. Il mio ex a 10 mesi dalla uscita di casa è diventato papà. Al di là di tutto, questo mi ha fatto abbastanza male.


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Domanda:
> 
> come fa a venir anche solo presa in considerazione la tutela di un minore se, a quanto è scritto, l'attenzione degli adulti è tutta concentrata al trovar colpe e giustificazioni?
> 
> ...


Ad un certo punto è bene che qualcuno diventi adulto e le responsabilità, colpa o non colpa, se le assuma.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION], certo che si può rompere un preservativo.
> (si potrebbe discutere su come si affronta in maniera responsabile una eventualità del genere, e non mi sembra questo il caso, responsabilmente intendo).
> 
> ...


Il discorso del lavoro secondo me è diverso dalla necessità di valutare un cambio di lavoro, o mansioni che permettano un minore contatto. Loro sono una coppia che, in anni in cui si valutano certi progetti, ha stabilito per sé  (come coppia) un progetto lavoro. La complicità la hanno giocata in larga misura sul lavoro, e quindi hanno permesso e favorito una notevole  "espansione" del lavoro nel loro ambito relazionale. A quel punto non è solo il lavoro di entrambi, ad essere a rischio. E' proprio il progetto fondante la vita, oltre che la vita di coppia. Sicché il pensiero conseguente al rischio non va alla incertezza organizzativa, ma alla rivisitazione di ciò in base a cui si è vissuto negli ultimi dieci anni. Almeno per lei  (per lui dubito che sia proprio così ma è una mia sensazione). In questo senso la loro iperproduttivita' non è uno start-up  (per poi delegare). E' il loro  (o suo di lei?) modus vivendi, nell'ambito del quale finite le 12 ore di lavoro si parla dei risultati e di quello che si farà domani. E' più di una forma di espressione dell'individuo. E anche se non sono sicura credo che in questo contesto lui abbia  "dato" a lei un surrogato  (per lui) di progetto per così dire tradizionale, nel quale lei avrà anche frutti in senso finanziario (società di fatto? Prima cosa che mi viene in mente...), che da carrozza diventerebbe zucca qualora questa complicità finisse. Vale a dire che la forma e' quella di un ordinario stipendio.
E a questa forma lei ricollega tante cose.
Ferita fresca di tradimento: "ci si potrebbe passare sopra". Cioè finita la fiducia, non ci si lascia, e formalmente sul lavoro sta tutto apposto, la produttività e' salva.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie!!
> 
> Ti pensavo .....


Questa è buona cosa :carneval:

Da me si rafforza in biscAro

Io pensavo invece ieri alle variabili di prospettiva conseguenti al fatto che loro siano praticamente soci di affari

E pensavo alle onde emotive tutte diverse da parte di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] , che sarebbero state sin dall'inizio direzionate in questa discussione, se ognuno aveva il suo lavoro

E ancora diverse se invece fossero stati moglie e marito con 2 figli (per dire)

Cambi di prospettiva.. cambi di onde emotive


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me è successo con mio marito, mica cambia, se lo utilizzavo è perché non programmavo una gravidanza. Il dopo ognuno lo gestisce come ritiene.
> Un'amica di mia sorella ha scoperto che l ex marito avrebbe potuto essere il padre di un bambino di un'altra donna sposata, la donna ha portato avanti la gravidanza con il benestare del marito. Ufficialmente risulta essere il terzo figlio del marito ma chi lo sa!
> È un'eventtualità sottovalutata quella di rimanere incinta in relazioni extra, soprattutto in una certa fascia di età. Poi c'è chi abortisce e allora statisticamente altro che 1 bambino su 10...


Cambia che magari con il marito non  sei così in ansia e quindi magari non verifichi. 
Con un amante lo dovresti essere eccome


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Avoja! E bada bene di girarmi al largo!
> 
> Tradita sembra abbracciare l'ipotesi che lui si sia fatto fregare dalla donna bruttina e cattiva forse perché, come hai detto giustamente detto, lei ha rinunciato a diventare mamma per compiacere lui. Si consola del fatto che lui questo bambino, nell'eventualità fosse suo, non lo vuole.
> Capisco possa essere concentrata su questo perché evidentemente è il pensiero che più la logora. Il mio ex a 10 mesi dalla uscita di casa è diventato papà. Al di là di tutto, *questo mi ha fatto abbastanza male.*


Mi dispiace...dev'esser stata veramente dura da digerire 

Io non so bene cosa giri nella testa di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION].
Mi sembra semplicemente che il suo approccio sia mirato principalmente a preservare una immagine di lui aderente a quella che lei si è formata in questi anni e lo status quo che ne discende. 

E capisco che sbattere il naso, dopo dieci anni, con una situazione come quella che descrive non dev'essere per niente semplice.

Ma descrive come complicata una situazione che non lo è.

La situazione è linearissima. 

E' complicato probabilmente per lei prenderci dentro una posizione che non "spezzetti" la narrazione di loro. 

Ma non penso che si possa evitare spezzettarsi.
Anzi, penso che tentare di evitarlo sia una di quelle cose che creano ancora maggiori fratture.

E mi dispiace per lei.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto è bene che qualcuno diventi adulto e le responsabilità, colpa o non colpa, se le assuma.


Eh...questo sarebbe auspicabile. 
Come sarebbe auspicabile la chiarezza. 

Ma. A me non sembra che ci sia questo spazio.
E se non c'è questo spazio, lo spazio per il minore non c'è.

Mi dispiace molto per quel bambino.


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Domanda:
> 
> come fa a venir anche solo presa in considerazione la tutela di un minore se, a quanto è scritto, l'attenzione degli adulti è tutta concentrata al trovar colpe e giustificazioni?
> 
> ...


ndo li vedi gli adulti qui?


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il discorso del lavoro secondo me è diverso dalla necessità di valutare un cambio di lavoro, o mansioni che permettano un minore contatto. Loro sono una coppia che, in anni in cui si valutano certi progetti, ha stabilito per sé  (come coppia) un progetto lavoro. La complicità la hanno giocata in larga misura sul lavoro, e quindi hanno permesso e favorito una notevole  "espansione" del lavoro nel loro ambito relazionale. A quel punto non è solo il lavoro di entrambi, ad essere a rischio. E' proprio il progetto fondante la vita, oltre che la vita di coppia. Sicché il pensiero conseguente al rischio non va alla incertezza organizzativa, ma alla rivisitazione di ciò in base a cui si è vissuto negli ultimi dieci anni. Almeno per lei  (per lui dubito che sia proprio così ma è una mia sensazione). In questo senso la loro iperproduttivita' non è uno start-up  (per poi delegare). E' il loro  (o suo di lei?) modus vivendi, nell'ambito del quale finite le 12 ore di lavoro si parla dei risultati e di quello che si farà domani. E' più di una forma di espressione dell'individuo. E anche se non sono sicura credo che in questo contesto lui abbia  "dato" a lei un surrogato  (per lui) di progetto per così dire tradizionale, nel quale lei avrà anche frutti in senso finanziario (società di fatto? Prima cosa che mi viene in mente...), che da carrozza diventerebbe zucca qualora questa complicità finisse. Vale a dire che la forma e' quella di un ordinario stipendio.
> E a questa forma lei ricollega tante cose.
> Ferita fresca di tradimento: "ci si potrebbe passare sopra". Cioè finita la fiducia, non ci si lascia, e formalmente sul lavoro sta tutto apposto, la produttività e' salva.


Ho letto anche io un legame forte riguardo il lavoro.
Che non è solo mezzo di soddisfazione ed espressione di sè. 

E' prima ancora mezzo di sostentamento. 

Il fatto che lui come amante sia sia scelto una che orbita lì dentro, a me darebbe belle dritte riguardo a chi ho accanto.

Come dicevo, rientra nelle tutele.
Igienico sanitarie alla base.
E poi tutte le altre. 
Comprese quelle economiche e in questo caso anche lavorative. 

Che è poi il motivo per cui a mio parere il punto non è tanto il figlio (anche se è un fattore che dice molto, moltissimo, tenendo conto del fatto che lei ne desiderava ma lui si è negato e lei per lui ha rinunciato...mi ha molto colpita il suo "fuori tempo massimo". io ho deciso di non aver figli, e non mi sento fuori tempo massimo per niente. Se anche in futuro penserò che magari...è a me stessa e in me stessa che troverò fedeltà per la mia scelta di non averne avuti. non nella compiacenza verso qualcun altro. non in un compromesso per avere accanto qualcuno) quanto tutto il sistema in cui si inserisce la vicenda.

Ed è in quel sistema che lei ha da trovare posizione. 
Pensare che sarà indolore, che si possa mettere indietro la lancetta e ritrovare quel che è andato...è creare un nucleo di dolore che si rinnova ad ogni sguardo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ndo li vedi gli adulti qui?


Io chiedo. 

Al netto di quel che dovrebbe essere, al netto di quel che ci si aspetta rispetto all'assunzione di responsabilità.

Chiedo proprio di osservare i fatti, sganciati da ogni valutazione.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è buona cosa :carneval:
> 
> Da me si rafforza in biscAro
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Da me, siam grezzi e volgari in certe espressioni. E con pochissime sfumature. 

Un modo per descrivere quel che si diceva è "l'è mia bù da fa O col bicer" (traduzioe: non è capace di fare O col bicchiere). 

Certo che sì, cambiando le variabili, cambia il sistema. 
Ma per cambiare le variabili del sistema, serve osservare il sistema per come è. 

Cosa che ho la sensazione che [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION], in questo momento, non riesca proprio a fare. 

Tanto che si arrovella a dipingere scenari che in un modo o nell'altro permettono di mantenere quel che c'era prima della bomba. 
Ma la bomba, qualunque sia la bomba, è esplosa.

E non si può che andar avanti. Indietro non si torna. 

Serve però riuscire ad osservare dove si è.


----------



## Vera (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...dev'esser stata veramente dura da digerire
> 
> Io non so bene cosa giri nella testa di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION].
> Mi sembra semplicemente che il suo approccio sia mirato principalmente a preservare una immagine di lui aderente a quella che lei si è formata in questi anni e lo status quo che ne discende.
> ...


Nessuno sa cosa gira nella sua testa. Sicuramente più cose di quelle che ha esternato. Per noi appare elementare la soluzione. Come ho già detto a lei, io avrei elementi sufficienti per mandarlo a fanculo in direttissima. Lei dice di essere innamorata di lui... Difficile comprendere questo. Amore per se stessa ne vedo poco e niente. Forse subentra la paura, alla sua età, di rimanere da sola? Paura di perdere il lavoro? Paura di ricominciare da capo? La paura rende le parole, assurde, di un "amico" un'ancora a cui aggrapparsi per non naufragare.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Domanda:  come fa a venir anche solo presa in considerazione la tutela di un minore se, a quanto è scritto, l'attenzione degli adulti è tutta concentrata al trovar colpe e giustificazioni?  Dove è lo spazio per il minore quando gli adulti non riescono ad uscire dai percorsi programmati per perseguire un immaginato?   Io non ne vedo eh.  Voi?   (lo chiedo al netto dei dover essere. Fermandomi solo a quanto scritto).


  La parola doveri non è una bestemmia, senza doveri non ci sono nemmeno diritti. La parola chiave però è "adulti" ecco, a me sembra proprio di aver a che fare con adolescenti brufolosi sballottati dagli impulsi. Non ho mai capito se questa cosa è sempre esistita o se è maturata negli anni come tendenza, ma ho la netta sensazione che prevalga la prima ipotesi. . Trovo il quadro descritto desolante e mi dispiace soprattutto per sto povero bambino, ragionando con parametri diciamo, classici, ci sarebbe da consumare le scarpe a calci sul sedere ma poi rammento che siamo umani e mi calmo. Penso che il punto del problema non sia quel briciolo di visione etica che dentro sta faccenda più che deficitario è mancante, proprio, ma piuttosto la fiacchezza, la debolezza interiore estrema di tutti i protagonisti della storia, così come sono descritti. Ma la modernità non doveva forse darci degli strumenti per essere più forti, più determinati, con maggiori conoscenze ed in grado di metterle in pratica? Invece no, che delusione, che squallore.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> *Nessuno sa cosa gira nella sua testa*. Sicuramente più cose di quelle che ha esternato. Per noi appare elementare la soluzione. Come ho già detto a lei, io avrei elementi sufficienti per mandarlo a fanculo in direttissima. Lei dice di essere innamorata di lui... Difficile comprendere questo. Amore per se stessa ne vedo poco e niente. Forse subentra la paura, alla sua età, di rimanere da sola? Paura di perdere il lavoro? Paura di ricominciare da capo? La paura rende le parole, assurde, di un "amico" un'ancora a cui aggrapparsi per non naufragare.



Già, probabilmente neanche lei lo sa adesso come adesso. 
E' troppo presa a cercare aggiustamenti per far tornare i conti. 
Non sta riuscendo a sedersi in mezzo alle "macerie". Sta ancora combattendo perchè le macerie non esistano. Anche se sono lì, sotto i suoi occhi. (e la paura probabilmente nasce anche in questo conflitto, in questa dispercezione che è tutta dentro di lei.)

A me non pare lineare la soluzione. 
A me pare lineare la situazione. 

E penso sia sulla base della situazione che si possano fare le valutazioni del caso. 
Ognuno sulla scorta delle sue opzioni e delle sue tolleranze. 

Ti dico...io col mio uomo non lavorerei per dire. 
Men che meno scenderei a compromessi su una questione come un figlio. 

Ma sono io. Con la mia storia, le mie esperienze e il mio modo di elaborarle. 

A me per esempio ha colpito che la questione delle malattie trasmissibili non venga minimamente considerata. 
Sarà che per lavoro ci sono stata parecchio in mezzo. E' una cosa su cui sono parecchio sensibile. 

E so che un mio limite invalicabile sarebbe andare oltre una non tutela igienico sanitaria. 
(da cui discende il fatto che per me il fatto che lei abbia "imbrogliato" sulla pillola conta zero. Perchè se ha potuto "imbrogliare" sulla pillola significa che lui non ha preso precauzioni PER ME nel suo scopare. A questo ci aggiungo che se davvero è una relazione senza progetto col piffero che affido una cosa come gravidanza indesiderata a qualcuno che non sono io. Quindi l'imbroglio proprio non ce lo vedo da nessuna parte. Vedo deleghe che mi farebbero ulteriormente mettere limiti e paletti nella valutazione dell'altro).


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho letto anche io un legame forte riguardo il lavoro.
> Che non è solo mezzo di soddisfazione ed espressione di sè.
> 
> E' prima ancora mezzo di sostentamento.
> ...



Io ho visto nel lavoro casini legati alla uscita  (diciamo così) di soci non ufficiali. Dove il dare prova di essere socio avrebbe implicato diciamo conseguenze spiacevoli in primo luogo a chi chiedeva questa dichiarazione per vie giudiziali. Non sto affermando che sia il caso di  [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] , ci mancherebbe. Dico solo che nel lavoro e' capitato di assistere anche a situazioni di questo tipo. Con gente che ovviamente chiedeva la corresponsione degli arretrati. Stessa roba per certi lavoratori dipendenti con straordinari formalmente mai retribuiti.
Ho ricollegato tutto questo allo strano meccanismo ipotizzato per cui l'amante riceva una sorta di  "regalia" periodica senza passare al vaglio del Tribunale. Che a me pare una cosa del secolo scorso. Anche perché oggi un riconoscimento da' al figlio ben più diritti.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La parola doveri non è una bestemmia, senza doveri non ci sono nemmeno diritti. La parola chiave però è "adulti" ecco, a me sembra proprio di aver a che fare con adolescenti brufolosi sballottati dagli impulsi. Non ho mai capito se questa cosa è sempre esistita o se è maturata negli anni come tendenza, ma ho la netta sensazione che prevalga la prima ipotesi. . Trovo il quadro descritto desolante e mi dispiace soprattutto per sto povero bambino, ragionando con parametri diciamo, classici, ci sarebbe da consumare le scarpe a calci sul sedere ma poi rammento che siamo umani e mi calmo. Penso che il punto del problema non sia quel briciolo di visione etica che dentro sta faccenda più che deficitario è mancante, proprio, ma piuttosto la fiacchezza, la debolezza interiore estrema di tutti i protagonisti della storia, così come sono descritti. Ma la modernità non doveva forse darci degli strumenti per essere più forti, più determinati, con maggiori conoscenze ed in grado di metterle in pratica? Invece no, che delusione, che squallore.


Certo che la parola doveri non è una bestemmia 

Come non lo è il significato della parola doveri. 

Penso che doveri però discenda da responsabilità.
E se la responsabilità per le proprie azioni e le loro conseguenze, anche impreviste (la vita è imprevisto, per dirla male perchè non è esattamente così, ma vabbè, sarebbe troppo lunga) non solo non ha spazio ma si trasforma in una caccia alle streghe (che altro non è, storicamente) la ricerca di un colpevole esterno che governa i destini di ognuno (che così facendo diviene alibi all'accidia e all'ignavia nella speranza di un salvatore) il dovere dove trova spazio?

Lo trova nell'obbligo. 
Che ha come rovescio della medaglia la lamentela passiva dei diritti perduti.

Mi sto capendo da sola?


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho visto nel lavoro casini legati alla uscita  (diciamo così) di soci non ufficiali. Dove il dare prova di essere socio avrebbe implicato diciamo conseguenze spiacevoli in primo luogo a chi chiedeva questa dichiarazione per vie giudiziali. Non sto affermando che sia il caso di  @_Tradita_ , ci mancherebbe. Dico solo che nel lavoro e' capitato di assistere anche a situazioni di questo tipo. Con gente che ovviamente chiedeva la corresponsione degli arretrati. Stessa roba per certi lavoratori dipendenti con straordinari formalmente mai retribuiti.
> *Ho ricollegato tutto questo allo strano meccanismo ipotizzato per cui l'amante riceva una sorta di  "regalia" periodica senza passare al vaglio del Tribunale.* Che a me pare una cosa del secolo scorso. Anche perché oggi un riconoscimento da' al figlio ben più diritti.


Capisco il tuo discorso.
Ci può stare tutto. Ma sono ipotesi. 

La cosa che mi colpisce parecchio è il grassetto.
La scarsa considerazione della propria salute, fisica ed emotiva. 
E il pensiero per cui un uomo sia da "contendere" con l'altra, che necessariamente ha da essere brutta e cattiva. 

La zoccola, la puttana, ha fin dagli albori anche questa funzione insita nel suo ruolo.
E' il nemico esterno contro cui coalizzarsi per tenere insieme un patto che ha scarse ragion d'essere

(che è il motivo per cui le varie tradite che si sono susseguite e arrivano con questa idea dell'altra...mi dispiacciono. Ma se questo è il meccanismo, mica lo si scardina. E' un paletto identitario che, tolto, fa crollare tutto il resto o quasi tutto). 

In tutto questo, da donna che non desidera figli, mi fa molta impressione lo scendere a compromessi sull'averne o non averne. 
Mi sembra una frattura incredibile. 

Dopo tutto questo viene il lavoro. 
Che da lui non è stato tutelato.

Donna nel lavoro, amante nel lavoro. 
Voglio dire...casino assicurato. 
E' il modo migliore per creare certezze di casini.

Sembra quasi un modo per boicottarsi...ma sarebbe interpretazione spinta


----------



## JON (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...dev'esser stata veramente dura da digerire
> 
> Io non so bene cosa giri nella testa di @_Tradita_.
> Mi sembra semplicemente che il suo approccio sia mirato principalmente a preservare una immagine di lui aderente a quella che lei si è formata in questi anni e lo status quo che ne discende.
> ...


L'approccio di tradita è puramente pragmatico. Quindi il tentativo di riabilitare lui non è altro che funzionale al fatto di voler preservare anche i suoi interessi.
Non mi ha sorpreso infatti che lei affermasse di sentirsi sollevata dal fatto che lui avesse dichiarato di non sentire alcun dovere e sentimento verso il bambino.

Va detto però che lei stessa analizza le sue sensazioni e ne trae anche un punto di vista alquanto equilibrato tra quelle che all'atto pratico invece sono le sue vicissitudini da una parte e la realtà che le implicazioni etiche e morali dipanano ai suoi occhi dall'altra.

Al momento per lei, come spesso avviene in questi casi, prevale la salvaguardia del proprio rapporto e di quelli che si potrebbero banalmente definire i propri interessi. Il che mi pare abbastanza comprensibile, anche se all'apparenza potrebbe sembrare che stia mentendo a se stessa. Tuttavia c'è da dire che questa è anche la reazione a caldo, le cose potrebbero cambiare drasticamente col tempo e soprattutto con l'evolversi degli eventi al diradarsi delle nebbie.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Per esempio l'amico (amico??) di @_Tradita_ [emoji846]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Vabbè ma pure Ciro trova normale il comportamento di Genny (v. Gomorra). Ci si crea spesso un mondo confacente i propri comodi.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> L'approccio di tradita è puramente pragmatico. Quindi il tentativo di riabilitare lui non è altro che funzionale al fatto di voler preservare anche i suoi interessi.
> Non mi ha sorpreso infatti che lei affermasse di sentirsi sollevata dal fatto che lui avesse dichiarato di non sentire alcun dovere e sentimento verso il bambino.
> 
> Va detto però che lei stessa analizza le sue sensazioni e ne trae anche un punto di vista alquanto equilibrato tra quelle che all'atto pratico invece sono le sue vicissitudini da una parte e la realtà che le implicazioni etiche e morali dipanano ai suoi occhi.
> ...


Ciao 

Ben ritrovato! 
Spero tutto bene. 

Condivido la linea generale di quel che de-scrivi.

Su una cosa non sono d'accordo però. 
Se l'approccio fosse pragmatico, realmente pragmatico, non svicolerebbe attraverso le varie attribuzioni, tutta una serie di responsabilità di lui. 

E' una forma del pragmatico sbilanciata sull'obiettivo (EDIT: specifico. Obiettivo inteso come soluzione)
Ossia il preservare una situazione a cui lei tiene. 

E il fatto di esser sbilanciata sull'obiettivo (che apparentemente è mantenere una situazione ma è, sotto, evitare la sofferenza inevitabile da una situazione come quella che descrive e che va ad innestarsi non solo sul fulcro dell'affetto ma anche in quello della sussistenza e della professionalità) toglie una buona parte di pragmatismo e lo trasforma in aggiustamento. 

Che, come scrivi e concordo, può anche essere momentaneo e dovuto al direttissimo che si presa nei denti. 

Il cercar la soluzione, ed è esattamente ciò che si fa impulsivamente, porta fuori strada. 

Io, anche per esperienza personale, a questo punto mi fermerei e ascolterei la pancia.
Che in questa situazione, l'accordo testa pancia è fondamentale per ogni ipotesi di soluzione. 
Che tenga conto del benessere non solo di superficie.


----------



## JON (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ben ritrovato!
> Spero tutto bene.
> ...


Ciao Ipazia, si tutto bene. Spero anche tu.
Sempre prolifica, vedo.

Beh, si, un pragmatismo orientato, o sbilanciato come dici.
Il fatto di scendere a compromessi però è anche la conferma che taluni aspetti di questa storia hanno già trovato una loro collocazione per lei.
Effettivamente potrebbe essere una reazione principalmente istintiva e forse poco lucida. Però ci sta, perché anche se questa storia presenta molte sfaccettature, alcune delle quali sarebbero sufficienti ad una risoluzione per direttissima, è pur sempre una storia di tradimento che necessita dei suoi tempi di sedimentazione. Questo unito al fatto che ci sono aspetti che devono essere ancora chiariti lascia spazio a future conclusioni che, come dici, dovrebbero essere più razionali.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenti al sensazionalismo giornalistico, mi permetto di osservare che la percentuale dovrebbe riguardare quelli che fanno il test, perciò persone che nutrono già sospetti, persone che arrivano a ciò già con dubbi. Del resto riferendosi alla massa della popolazione non si capisce come potrebbe essere ritenuto scientificamente valida tale affermazione dal momento che non mi risulta esistano censimenti epidemiologicamente validi.


Dati del centro ematologico italiano su un campione statisticamente rappresentativo  
Lo capiscono dagli esami di compatibilità per i trapianti
10% il primogenito e 20% il secondogenito


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dati del centro ematologico italiano su un campione statisticamente rappresentativo   Lo capiscono dagli esami di compatibilità per i trapianti 10% il primogenito e 20% il secondogenito


  Guarda che è fuori da qualsiasi logica perchè significherebbe che un quarto delle mogli e madri ha fatto un figlio al di fuori, il che, in termini pratici, significa che non solo praticamente tutte hanno tradito in periodo fecondo ma anche che nessuna sa o vuole prendere precauzioni.... Va bene che stiamo diventando una società sempre più scostumata ma qui si esagera.....


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che la parola doveri non è una bestemmia   Come non lo è il significato della parola doveri.   Penso che doveri però discenda da responsabilità. E se la responsabilità per le proprie azioni e le loro conseguenze, anche impreviste (la vita è imprevisto, per dirla male perchè non è esattamente così, ma vabbè, sarebbe troppo lunga) non solo non ha spazio ma si trasforma in una caccia alle streghe (che altro non è, storicamente) la ricerca di un colpevole esterno che governa i destini di ognuno (che così facendo diviene alibi all'accidia e all'ignavia nella speranza di un salvatore) il dovere dove trova spazio?  Lo trova nell'obbligo.  Che ha come rovescio della medaglia la lamentela passiva dei diritti perduti.  Mi sto capendo da sola?


  Si ho capito, è chiaro anche per me. Ma la responsabilità è solo uno dei motori dell' obbligo,  la responsabilità va "sentita" oggi come oggi, l'altro ieri era un obbligo che eri tenuto ad onorare. E già la parola onorare...... non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che è fuori da qualsiasi logica perchè significherebbe che un quarto delle mogli e madri ha fatto un figlio al di fuori, il che, in termini pratici, significa che non solo praticamente tutte hanno tradito in periodo fecondo ma anche che nessuna sa o vuole prendere precauzioni.... Va bene che stiamo diventando una società sempre più scostumata ma qui si esagera.....


[video=youtube_share;RRxrkVHyqBM]https://youtu.be/RRxrkVHyqBM[/video]


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia, si tutto bene. Spero anche tu.
> Sempre prolifica, vedo.
> 
> Beh, si, un pragmatismo orientato, o sbilanciato come dici.
> ...


Qualche disavventura di salute nell'ultimo periodo, ma si sta rivelando l'ennesimo periodo denso di apprendimenti. 
E uso il mio esser prolissa anche per riempire il tempo 
Direi bene quindi, faticoso ma bene 

A mio parere un pragmatismo che si fonda su una lettura distorta della realtà, e non per mancanza di informazioni ma per utilizzo "di parte", ad personam, emotivo, delle informazioni è un pragmatismo che inganna e più che altro disorienta. 

Se il pragmatismo è quell'atteggiamento che a partire da dati di realtà concreti va ad incidere concretamente sulla realtà, modificandola secondo i propri obiettivi, il bug che io vedo in tutta questa narrazione è che non solo non si parte da dati e fatti concreti ma dalla loro interpretazione che diventa anche interpretazione dell'altro. Ma che a partire da una rivisitazione della realtà (in cui si collocano compromessi ) si tenta anche di definire una prassi che diventa a sua volta non legata alla realtà concreta ma alla realtà rivisitata ad hoc per inserirci dentro i propri compromessi. 

E sì, mi sembra una re-azione. 
Non lucida. 

Che ci sta, come dici.
Anche perchè questo tradimento non è semplicemente di coppia, ma coinvolge anche il nucleo professionale. 
Quindi secondo me contiene aggravanti non da poco.

Quelle tutele a cui facevo riferimento. 

Io resto però stupita, sempre, di come le donne, anche in questa epoca, continuino a replicare la vecchia formula per cui il maschio diventa un povero minus habens ingenuo e costitutivamente innocente nelle sgrinfie della zoccola di turno, o lo stronzo (che è fondamentalmente la stessa cosa, ma a rovescio). 

E' proprio il sistema di riferimento, da caccia alle streghe (inteso come ricerca di colpevolezza ed attenuanti) che mi lascia sempre piuttosto stupita. 

Che di mezzo ci sia un bambino, poi mi intristisce. Ecco. 

E' contesa. Che ad esser conteso sia il maschio o il figlio/a. 

Hai usato una parola nei tuoi scorsi post "coercizione".
Io ci aggiungo vessazione.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ho capito, è chiaro anche per me. Ma la responsabilità è solo uno dei motori dell' obbligo,  la responsabilità va "sentita" oggi come oggi, l'altro ieri era un obbligo che eri tenuto ad onorare. E già la parola onorare...... non so se mi spiego.



Ti spieghi, sì 

A mio parere la responsabilità è innanzitutto verso se stessi.
E so che questo può dare adito ai soliti fraintendimenti per cui si finisce a scadere nel relativismo spinto. 

quel che intendo è che se io sono responsabile verso me stessa, e di conseguenza anche verso il mio sguardo, non mi faccio sconti.
Esco dal sistema di premi e punizioni e ragiono in termini di onore. Di me.  

E non solo in termini positivi.
Ma tutta la medaglia.

Esempio: se mi comporto da stronza, non vado a cercare esternamente motivazioni al mio comportamento. 
Mi assumo il mio comportamento. Lo onoro. 
Anche se questo comporta una immagine di me non proprio benevola. 

Ho invece la sensazione che fin tanto che i comportamenti presi in considerazione sono "moralmente socialmente accettabili" ok. 
Se si esce da quel recinto lì, allora si ricomincia ad utilizzare la dicotomia giusto/sbagliato per trovare scappatoie. E far tornare i conti.

In questi termini la responsabilità secondo me è "fuori" dal tempo. Nel senso che è uno dei fili che cuce la narrazione di sè.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;RRxrkVHyqBM]https://youtu.be/RRxrkVHyqBM[/video]  View attachment 14046


  E perciò, che so, nel giro delle tue amiche o sorelle o conoscenti ce n'è una su quattro che ha fatto figli fuori dal suo rapporto ufficiale? Maddai...


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda che è fuori da qualsiasi logica perchè significherebbe che un quarto delle mogli e madri ha fatto un figlio al di fuori, il che, in termini pratici, significa che non solo praticamente tutte hanno tradito in periodo fecondo ma anche che nessuna sa o vuole prendere precauzioni.... Va bene che stiamo diventando una società sempre più scostumata ma qui si esagera.....


La cosa interessante è che in questo clima di pensiero una delle possibili conseguenze è il sostegno al concetto di proprietà della donna. 

Vista - la donna - come essere per essenza inaffidabile e foriero di menzogna e inganno.
In una visione più dolce, una povera bambina da proteggere anche da se stessa. 
Oppure la zoccola da temere e da cui proteggere il povero maschio che, fondamentalmente, schiavo dei suoi ormoni non sa resistere e cade preda. 

(e la zoccola va in antitesi con la madre buona che insegna all'uomo, che lo comprende e lo accompagna nelle sue escursioni nel complesso mondo al femminile. Colui da perdonare per le sue intemperanze che derivano sicuramente da un qualche disturbo da curare - che sia anche un semplice disorientamento situazionale -. Stesso disturbo, visto allo specchio, della donna zoccola. Entrambi che escludono la responsabilità diretta di sè. Che è poi una delle conseguenze della patologizzazione in atto di ogni azione.)

EDIT: aggiungo che, sicuramente non faccio statistica, ma sono almeno 23 anni che scopo liberamente senza vincoli di sorta; e non sono mai rimasta gravida. Dubito che sia solo culo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> La cosa interessante è che in questo clima di pensiero una delle possibili conseguenze è il sostegno al concetto di proprietà della donna.
> 
> Vista - la donna - come essere per essenza inaffidabile e foriero di menzogna e inganno.
> In una visione più dolce, una povera bambina da proteggere anche da se stessa.
> ...


Potresti anche essere sterile.
Certo è che può succedere di non riuscire a rimanere incinta anche se si vuole. Invece rimanerci se non si vuole solo per presunzione e leggerezza. Si possono usare anche più mezzi contemporaneamente.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti anche essere sterile. Certo è che può succedere di non riuscire a rimanere incinta anche se si vuole. Invece rimanerci se non si vuole solo per presunzione e leggerezza. Si possono usare anche più mezzi contemporaneamente.


  La contestazione verte sulle percentuali e su studi epidemiologici in proposito, non sul fatto che non possa accadere, anche frequentemente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> La contestazione verte sulle percentuali e su studi epidemiologici in proposito, non sul fatto che non possa accadere, anche frequentemente.


Io pensavo a Tradita.
Invece le percentuali ricavate non da studi rigorosi mi sembrano fantasiose.
Tra l’altro le somiglianze sono spesso impressionanti. A parte quelli del gioco finale del quiz su RaiUno I soliti ignoti.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti anche essere sterile.
> Certo è che può succedere di non riuscire a rimanere incinta anche se si vuole. Invece rimanerci se non si vuole solo per presunzione e leggerezza. Si possono usare anche più mezzi contemporaneamente.


Vero. 

La metto però come ultima opzione. 
Nel senso che non ho mai, e poi mai, lasciato nulla al caso. 
Sono sempre stata attentissima. 
E' responsabilità verso le proprie azioni. A mio parere. 

Ho sempre usato precauzioni. Non per paura. Per responsabilità verso me stessa. 
Due volte mi si è rotto il preservativo. 
E sono andata a verificare i due aspetti che coinvolgono la rottura di un preservativo:
malattie sessualmente trasmesse 
gravidanza indesiderata

Non desiderando figli, per me il secondo punto entrambe le volte si è risolto con la cosidetta pillola del giorno dopo presa entro le 24 ore. 

L'altro punto con analisi ripetute per almeno due anni. Per ovviare al periodo finestra. 

Le malattie sessualmente trasmesse sono un punto di cui si parla pochissimo. Forse per deformazione professionale, forse per quello che ho visto nei miei anni di lavoro in questo ambito, per me è stato da sempre un punto irrinunciabile, anche in considerazione del fatto che la mia vita sessuale è stata fondamentalmente promiscua e proteggermi è un dogma. 
E poi per tutto il resto. 

A maggior ragione quando tradivo il proteggere comprendeva me e anche l'altro. 
Che io posso anche andar per cazzi a mio rischio e pericolo (ed è una illusione perchè potrei trasformarmi in vettore) ma se in quell'andar per cazzi sto coinvolgendo, e a sua insaputa, qualcun altro sono ancora più prudente. 

Ecco perchè per me la questione della pillola non sta n in cielo nè in terra.
Se era pillola, significa che non c'era nessuna precauzione per le malattie sessualmente trasmesse.
Questo per me è intollerabile. 
Svela una visione della vita onnipotente e incosciente con cui non posso proprio relazionarmi, per rispetto verso me stessa.

E' proprio il sistema di pensiero che sta dietro al considerare una gravidanza come un fatto ineluttabile, assente di responsabilità che non mi trova. 
E il ricadere in una certa visione della donna all'interno del quadro. E dell'uomo.


----------



## Marjanna (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò, che so, nel giro delle tue amiche o sorelle o conoscenti ce n'è una su quattro che ha fatto figli fuori dal suo rapporto ufficiale? Maddai...


Spleen non era mica serio... non conosco nessuno con figli fuori dal suo rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## JON (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Qualche disavventura di salute nell'ultimo periodo, ma si sta rivelando l'ennesimo periodo denso di apprendimenti.
> E uso il mio esser prolissa anche per riempire il tempo
> Direi bene quindi, faticoso ma bene
> 
> ...


Capisco cosa intendi.
Penso anche però che i meccanismi sui quali fondiamo la tutela della nostra sopravvivenza rispettino regole fondate sulla soggettività, nonché sull'opportunismo. Il pragmatismo, in determinati casi, insito nelle scelte che si fanno serve proprio a rendere "plausibile" gli annessi legati agli obiettivi che si perseguono. Per un osservatore esterno tutto questo può sembrare logico o logicamente sbagliato, a seconda della soggettività dell'osservatore.

Infatti tu dichiari di vedere in questa storia un nesso logico tra i fatti che non può condurre ad interpretazioni errate, pertanto la definisci semplice e lineare.
Dall'altra parte invece c'è chi si definisce all'interno di una "situazione complicatissima" proprio perché deve far convivere fatti contraddittori al fine unico di realizzare i propri obbiettivi.

Questo, accettabile o meno, spiega il perché del contraddittorio. Quanto dici nel grassetto è un fatto che ho avuto modo di constatare personalmente, dove la mia protagonista, denunciando senza accorgersene pregresse "elaborazioni" che l'hanno portata alle sue conclusioni, definiva altre donne e situazioni annesse come "*zoccolame*". Siccome conosco qualche fatto all'interno della sua coppia, so anche quali siano stati i meccanismi e le dinamiche che l'hanno portata ad una simile conclusione (che come vedi è anche alquanto comune). Ma comprendo anche quali erano i suoi obbiettivi, dei quali ho riscontro, e pertanto non posso biasimarla, anzi, proprio non mi passa per il cervello. Della propria vita ognuno fa quello che vuole. Premesso che questa spesso è legata ad altri fattori e ad altre persone, si può comprendere come a volte si scenda a compromessi che comprendono un grado di difficoltà e criticità allo stesso tempo logico per alcuni è incomprensibile per altri.
Si auspica che all'origine delle proprie scelte ci sia almeno una consapevolezza di fondo che eviti di mentire a se stessi senza accorgersene.


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spleen non era mica serio... non conosco nessuno con figli fuori dal suo rapporto ufficiale.


  Ah ecco....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vista - la donna - come essere per essenza inaffidabile e foriero di menzogna e inganno.
> In una visione più dolce, una povera bambina da proteggere anche da se stessa.
> Oppure la zoccola da temere e da cui proteggere il povero maschio che, fondamentalmente, schiavo dei suoi ormoni non sa resistere e cade preda.


E anche qui si rientra nel meraviglioso gioco dei ruoli

Per cui la "stessa donna" , vista da diverse prospettive anche in uno stesso contesto, cambia completamente forma 

Però hai ragione te, è lo schema generale che conta

Per cui se nel contesto vedi la "troia"  automaticamente la figura che vedi richiama allo schema di rappresentazione generale che hai nel cervello

E x una figura che vi riconosci,  automaticamente può dare forma a tutte le altre figure dello schema teatrale dei ruoli che hai incastonato nel cervello

Chissà che pensa la ragazza madre di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] ..

"Quel tegamaccio.. lo tiene legato per la cravatta, con le faccende di ufficio.. poverino.."


----------



## Lara3 (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Non sappiamo per certo che la sciroccata stia ricevendo soldi da lui.
> Non ho accesso ai conti di lui e quindi non so se stia facendo bonifici.
> Se lui è il padre, sicuramente ne è al corrente e la sciroccata lo ha informato. Mi chiedo se lui, in questa eventualità, abbia informato i propri genitori  ("nonni"). Loro si continuano a comportare in modo assolutamente normale con me.
> Oggi lo ho implorato di fare un test del dna giusto per farmi stare tranquilla. Lui ha detto che ha chiesto alla sciroccata di fare questo test per mettermi il cuore in pace, ma lei ha rifiutato... e lui ha detto che non può obbligare una donna con cui non ha niente a che fare da anni a sottoporre suo figlio a un test del dna.
> Ora ho guardato di nuovo le foto del bambino e mi sto convincendo proprio che sia suo...


Quanti anni ha questa donna ?


----------



## void (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se così fosse, lui tromba in giro senza usare precauzioni.
> 
> Dal mio punto di vista non sarebbe una attenuante, ma una aggravante e bella grossa.
> 
> ...



Provo a rispiegarmi, che a vivere dove vivo non riesco piu' a esprimermi efficacemente in Italiano:facepalm:

il mio originale post era: "......_*anche* ammettendo che lui sia stato ingannato, e che non fosse al corrente della possibile paternita', il suo attuale comportamento ti dovrebbe fare molto pensare_….."

Non mi pare ci fossero attenuanti. Anzi. 

Nell'anche c'era il richiamo ad una ipotesi molto remota. Farsi mettere incinta per trattenere un amante e' un atto un "pochino" estremo. Comunque anche se lui fosse stato ingannato nel piu' subdolo dei modi, non vi sarebbe scusante al suo comportamento atteso che la responsabilita' di fronte, non tanto alla gravidanza, quanto alla creatura che ne e' conseguita e' sicuramente di tutti e due.
Passare soldi sottobanco non si puo' sentire. Per etica prima che per motivi legali. 

Sulla capacita' di gestire il proprio creapopoli, cosi' come sugli aspetti sanitari, io non mi sono soffermato. 

Se quel bambino fosse veramente suo figlio, voluto o no, un uomo che non se ne assume la responsabilita' - come padre e non solo come "mantenitore", - che uomo e'? 

Il concetto che volevo esprimere era semplicemente quello.


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2019)

lasciamo da parte ( un attimo) il figlio e riassumiamo:
- lui ha avuto molte amanti
- i suoi giuramenti valgono zero
- dici che lavorativamente vi siete indispensabili ma il "capo" è lui
- vivete in case separate
- non ha mai voluto farsi una famiglia
- è giovane e prestante
- sei innamorata 

Tutto giusto?

vedi tu dove pende la bilancia, mi sa che se vuoi tenertelo dovrai farci il callo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

X





ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> La metto però come ultima opzione.
> Nel senso che non ho mai, e poi mai, lasciato nulla al caso.
> ...


Concordo su ogni tuo post in questa discussione.
E neppure io sono mai rimasta incinta quando non volevo e ci sono rimasta quando ho voluto.
Il rischio che il preservativo possa rompersi deve essere previsto e verificato.
In realtà penso che il tipo abbia avuto una lunga relazione e non abbia, almeno una volta, usato il preservativo in base a calcoli azzardati.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi.
> Penso anche però che i meccanismi sui quali fondiamo la tutela della nostra sopravvivenza rispettino regole fondate sulla soggettività, nonché sull'opportunismo. Il pragmatismo, in determinati casi, insito nelle scelte che si fanno serve proprio a rendere "plausibile" gli annessi legati agli obiettivi che si perseguono. Per un osservatore esterno tutto questo può sembrare logico o logicamente sbagliato, a seconda della soggettività dell'osservatore.
> 
> Infatti tu dichiari di vedere in questa storia un nesso logico tra i fatti che non può condurre ad interpretazioni errate, pertanto la definisci semplice e lineare.
> ...


Sì, concordo. 

Aggiungo una riflessione. 

Unisco i sottolineati. 
Sono d'accordo riguardo il fatto che il comportamento umano (ma si potrebbe allargare a ben oltre l'umano, nei diversi regni dei viventi) abbia una componente piuttosto evidente di opportunismo. 
E penso anche che l'opportunismo non sia un qualcosa di necessariamente negativo, ma anzi, sia un elemento adattivo. E che derivi da una lettura dell'ambiente e delle variabili che vanno ad influenzare l'ambiente e che quindi richiedono l'attuazione di strategie che permettano una migliore relazione con l'ambiente e quindi un miglioramento della qualità della vita. 

Ma, e vado al sottolineato in fondo al post, se la lettura dell'ambiente che porta ad attivare strategie di opportunismo e quindi adattamento all'ambiente stesso, non è aderente all'ambiente ma è frutto di "lenti" distorte, allora anche l'adattamento risulterà necessariamente inadatto all'ambiente reale e adatto all'ambiente virtuale. 

A quel punto la soggettività non solo non si rivela un vantaggio (come lo è in termini evolutivi per certi aspetti) ma diviene un ostacolo.
E quindi si trasforma una risorsa in problema. 

A questo punto si apre tutta la questione fra osservatore ed osservato. A come si influenzino direttamente e retroattivamente. 

Ho la sensazione, e sai benissimo che sono una accesa sostenitrice dello sguardo individuale sul mondo e per certi versi di un certo relativismo nell'approccio al mondo, che la soggettività stia diventando altro. E in particolare stia diventando un modo per dipingere un mondo che esiste solo all'interno delle produzioni soggettive. 
Per poi finire a bagna nella rabbia e nell'aggressività che discende dal dover necessariamente fare i conti col fatto che il mondo, per quanto soggettivamente venga letto, non risponde alle regole che soggettivamente si era deciso dovesse rispettare. 

Qui potremmo andare a farci un lungo giro nell'illusione di controllo, nella perdita di senso che deriva dallo sbattere il naso (e prima o poi accade) col fatto che il controllo è illusorio (se non inteso come dominio di sè all'interno di situazioni più o meno impreviste) che la sicurezza è una produzione artificiale.

Posso capire che tutti questi "veli" siano apparentemente funzionali ad un momentaneo sollievo. 
Che non biasimo. Ma rilevo però. 
E che a mio parere è appunto sollievo, ossia soluzione momentanea ad un evitamento di fatti che vanno a ribaltare il sistema costituito nella propria testa. 

Il rischio è che quel sollievo divenga un addiction. Più mi concentro sul sollievo immediato, più di quel sollievo avrò bisogno per sentirmi a posto e al sicuro. E in questi termini si alza la soglia di tolleranza a situazioni che probabilmente viste con occhio esterno sarebbero ben poco tollerabili. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

I fatti in sè, secondo me sono la base da cui partire. 
Anche per fare la tara al proprio bisogno di stabilità e sicurezza in relazione all'imprevedibilità della realtà in cui si è costantemente immersi. 

Quanto allo zoccolame, ti condivido. 
Ma mi lascia lo stesso sempre con un certo amaro in bocca. 

E' sicuro un meccanismo adattivo, ma che non porta ad alcuna evoluzione. 

In particolare in un'epoca in cui le donne fanno bandiera del loro essere donne. 
Ma ancora non riescono ad abbandonare la guerra fra donne. 
E quella stessa guerra insegnano ai figli. Più o meno direttamente. 

Questo è in effetti è un giudizio, molto molto soggettivo


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Provo a rispiegarmi, che a vivere dove vivo non riesco piu' a esprimermi efficacemente in Italiano:facepalm:
> 
> il mio originale post era: "......_*anche* ammettendo che lui sia stato ingannato, e che non fosse al corrente della possibile paternita', il suo attuale comportamento ti dovrebbe fare molto pensare_….."
> 
> ...


Grazie di aver scritto ancora specificando.
Non avevo capito. Adesso mi è chiaro cosa intendessi. 

Sono anche io stordita mica male in questo periodo 

Come dicevo, probabilmente anche per deformazione, gli aspetti sanitari sono la mia prima considerazione.
Da quelli discende tutto il resto. 

Quel che mi chiedo non riguarda tanto il tipo di uomo, o di donna.

io mi chiedo che tipo di relazioni. 
Su quali basi si fondino relazioni desiderate. 

Che tornando a bomba, a me può pure andar bene un uomo che rinnega la sua paternità perchè frutto di un "errore", ma non è che mi racconto che questa cosa è esser vittima degli inganni di qualcun altro. 

Fra l'altro, ragionavo...all'inverso.

Se io donna resto gravida. 
E non desidero quel figlio. 
Ma il lui con cui l'ho concepito lo desidera. 

Come si gestisce la cosa? 

Per non finire in una qualche forma di vessazione intendo.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> X
> Concordo su ogni tuo post in questa discussione.
> E neppure io sono mai rimasta incinta quando non volevo e ci sono rimasta quando ho voluto.
> Il rischio che il preservativo possa rompersi deve essere previsto e verificato.
> In realtà penso che il tipo abbia avuto una lunga relazione e non abbia, almeno una volta, usato il preservativo in base a calcoli azzardati.


Io sono piuttosto rigida sulla questione contraccettivi. 
Ma penso che fare sesso, la libertà di farlo intendo, sia strettamente legata alla responsabilità che ci si assume nel farlo. 

E non per "difendersi" dagli altri. 
Ma per aver cura di se stessi. 

A me non colpisce il tipo.
Da come la racconta [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] e letta da qui ci vedo dentro parecchie contraddizioni. 

Ma sarebbe il meno, a mio parere. E magari sono anche contraddizioni che nella testa di lui sono mirate a proteggere (goffamente come minimo)

A me colpisce, una volta di più, come la concezione della donna come sentinella delle intemperanze maschili abbia ancora così tanto terreno in cui attecchire. Fra le donne in particolare. 

Come dicevo a [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION], una mia questione che mi sono posta spesso era la decisione dell'aver figli o meno. 
A rovescio per certi versi. 
Ero io a non volerne e considerando il rischio di rimanere gravida io sapevo quale sarebbe stata la mia posizione. 

Posizione che sarebbe potuta rivelarsi una imposizione all'uomo. (che è poi il rovescio della medaglia della concezione della sentinella)

Concretamente: se io resto incinta e decido di abortire e il mio uomo non è d'accordo, sulla base di cosa prendo una decisione che contempli tutti i coinvolti?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Io trovo terribile definire le donne con cui ha avuto a che fare un uomo che ci interessa zoccolame, e lui cos’è?
Mi ha sempre stupito che si possa considerare un maschio nel giusto e in qualche modo “incontaminabile” anche quando frequenta donne considerate in qualche modo indegne. 
Forse considerare il comportamento senza distribuire giudizi immoralità in base al genere di appartenenza sarebbe una buona cosa.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo terribile definire le donne con cui ha avuto a che fare un uomo che ci interessa zoccolame, e lui cos’è?
> Mi ha sempre stupito che si possa considerare un maschio nel giusto e in qualche modo “incontaminabile” anche quando frequenta donne considerate in qualche modo indegne.
> Forse considerare il comportamento senza distribuire giudizi immoralità in base al genere di appartenenza sarebbe una buona cosa.


A me più che altro stupisce come si possa giudicare qualcuno che si conosce (almeno in parte) sulla scorta di un terzo che non si conosce se non attraverso le lenti - necessariamente distorte - dalle proprie emozioni e dai racconti dell'altro - che spesso e volentieri sono viziati da paure, improvvisazione, etc etc. 
Non mi sembra una cosa logica. E non mi sembra un qualcosa in cui io posso nutrire la stima di me. 
Anzi, mi da la sensazione di mettermi in dipendenza delle azioni di altri che non sono io. 

Mi spiego? 

Cosa che fra l'altro non è neppure un giudizio, ma una arbitraria divisione delle colpe, cadendo nei clichè per cui l'uomo è fondamentalmente un minus habens da governare. 
E la donna la sentinella della famiglia. 

Capisco che considerare lui un sorta di minus habens momentaneamente oscurato dalle grazie e dagli artifizi della meretrice di turno possa per certi aspetti aiutare nel riconsiderare il proprio valore. (attraverso un percorso pervertito dell'affermazione del potere della donna sull'uomo, ma che nella sua perversione conferma un potere che è lì, dato).

Dico che a me non basterebbe. 
Per il semplice motivo che di fondo ho stima per gli uomini. 
Come individui. A prescindere quindi dal genere. 

O almeno ne ho abbastanza da ritenerli egualmente a me capaci di responsabilità delle loro azioni e delle conseguenze. 

E quindi li considero esseri miei pari. 

E a loro chiedo lo stesso che chiedo a me. 

In tutto il discorso, camminando comunque sul corpo delle donne e degli uomini, ne esce una visione della donna che acquisisce potere nella competizione con un uomo. 
E viceversa. 

Non so se mi sto capendo da sola


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me più che altro stupisce come si possa giudicare qualcuno che si conosce (almeno in parte) sulla scorta di un terzo che non si conosce se non attraverso le lenti - necessariamente distorte - dalle proprie emozioni e dai racconti dell'altro - che spesso e volentieri sono viziati da paure, improvvisazione, etc etc.  Non mi sembra una cosa logica. E non mi sembra un qualcosa in cui io posso nutrire la stima di me.  Anzi, mi da la sensazione di mettermi in dipendenza delle azioni di altri che non sono io.   Mi spiego?   Cosa che fra l'altro non è neppure un giudizio, ma una arbitraria divisione delle colpe, cadendo nei clichè per cui l'uomo è fondamentalmente un minus habens da governare.  E la donna la sentinella della famiglia.   Capisco che considerare lui un sorta di minus habens momentaneamente oscurato dalle grazie e dagli artifizi della meretrice di turno possa per certi aspetti aiutare nel riconsiderare il proprio valore. (attraverso un percorso pervertito dell'affermazione del potere della donna sull'uomo, ma che nella sua perversione conferma un potere che è lì, dato).  Dico che a me non basterebbe.  Per il semplice motivo che di fondo ho stima per gli uomini.  Come individui. A prescindere quindi dal genere.   O almeno ne ho abbastanza da ritenerli egualmente a me capaci di responsabilità delle loro azioni e delle conseguenze.   E quindi li considero esseri miei pari.   E a loro chiedo lo stesso che chiedo a me.   In tutto il discorso, camminando comunque sul corpo delle donne e degli uomini, ne esce una visione della donna che acquisisce potere nella competizione con un uomo.  E viceversa.   Non so se mi sto capendo da sola


  Attenzione però, che i minus habens esistono, sono tra di noi, è una specie parallela....


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenzione però, che i minus habens esistono, sono tra di noi, è una specie parallela....


Certo! anche le minus habens...e secondo me, a una misura nasometrica, direi anche proporzionalmente diffusi fra generi, etnie, appartenenze varie e variabili...

Ma...raramente c'è bisogno di passare per qualcun altro per individurl* 

Quando si passa per terzi, a mio parere, c'è sempre da qualche parte una ricerca di scappatoia. Per se stessi, tendenzialmente.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me più che altro stupisce come si possa giudicare qualcuno che si conosce (almeno in parte) sulla scorta di un terzo che non si conosce se non attraverso le lenti - necessariamente distorte - dalle proprie emozioni e dai racconti dell'altro - che spesso e volentieri sono viziati da paure, improvvisazione, etc etc.
> Non mi sembra una cosa logica. E non mi sembra un qualcosa in cui io posso nutrire la stima di me.
> Anzi, mi da la sensazione di mettermi in dipendenza delle azioni di altri che non sono io.
> 
> ...


No si capisce benissimo.
Se non si esce da quella logica in cui la donna che ha valore è solo la prescelta si resterà sempre a contendersi proprio il minus habens.


----------



## ipazia (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No si capisce benissimo.
> Se non si esce da quella logica in cui la donna che ha valore è solo la prescelta si resterà sempre a contendersi proprio il minus habens.


Già...e più che altro, secondo me, se ne esce con delle belle botte in termini di autostima...oltre che un sistema di costruzione dell'autostima che discende dallo sguardo altrui ( e quindi prestazione e merito). 
E non da una valutazione di sè in relazione ai propri bisogni e al proprio benessere. Fedeltà a sè fondamentalmente. 

E con la percezione per cui il valore che ognuno da a se stesso dipende in primis dal riconoscimento che ne danno gli altri. 
Con tutto quello che questo comporta a diversi livelli. 

Che certo che è importante il riconoscimento altrui.
Ma se non si ha strutturato il riconoscimento di sè in quanto esseri individuali...il riconoscimento altrui diviene un gioco di potere. Implicito.


----------



## Tradita (8 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha questa donna ?


37


----------



## JON (8 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, concordo.
> 
> Aggiungo una riflessione.
> 
> ...


Certo, di sicuro queste prime reazioni non rappresentano ne una soluzione ne una condizione ottimale.

Penso che, trattandosi di tradimento, anche le considerazioni più improbabili sono da comprendere per lo stato di smarrimento in cui questo la scaraventa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> 37


La percepisci molto giovane rispetto a te?
Certamente tu hai passato l’età canonica per la riproduzione.
Però credo che tu sia stata consapevole di fare la scelta di non avere figli.
Oppure ti sei sentita un po’ trascinata dal trascorrere del tempo in questa situazione?


----------



## Tradita (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La percepisci molto giovane rispetto a te?
> Certamente tu hai passato l’età canonica per la riproduzione.
> Però credo che tu sia stata consapevole di fare la scelta di non avere figli.
> Oppure ti sei sentita un po’ trascinata dal trascorrere del tempo in questa situazione?


Prima di lui ho avuto un'altra relazione molto lunga, durante la quale abbiamo anche cercato figli ma non sono venuti. Poi ci siamo lasciati, il dolore per questa separazione, il cambio di vita, varie vicissitudini lavorative e ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno. Quando la storia si è consolidata gli ho chiesto la convivenza per vedere se si potesse imbastire una famiglia ma si è sempre opposto nella maniera più ferma possibile. Nel frattempo tutti i nostri amici si sono sposati e hanno fatto figli. Possiamo dire che ho rinunciato alla maternità per amore


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Prima di lui ho avuto un'altra relazione molto lunga, durante la quale abbiamo anche cercato figli ma non sono venuti. Poi ci siamo lasciati, il dolore per questa separazione, il cambio di vita, varie vicissitudini lavorative e ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno. Quando la storia si è consolidata gli ho chiesto la convivenza per vedere se si potesse imbastire una famiglia ma si è sempre opposto nella maniera più ferma possibile. Nel frattempo tutti i nostri amici si sono sposati e hanno fatto figli. *Possiamo dire che ho rinunciato alla maternità per amore*


No, lo hai fatto per paura, per la fottuta paura di rimanere da sola ancora. Non esistono rinunce di quel genere per amore. E detto per inciso e con un po' di sana brutalità uno che ti impone delle rinunce del genere col cavolo che ti ama, ama se stesso e non vuole rotture di c.......ni.
 Se non parti dal dirti la verità senza sconti e senza omissioni col cavolo che reagisci ed esci dallo stato pietoso in cui ti ha ridotta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Prima di lui ho avuto un'altra relazione molto lunga, durante la quale abbiamo anche cercato figli ma non sono venuti. Poi ci siamo lasciati, il dolore per questa separazione, il cambio di vita, varie vicissitudini lavorative e ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno. Quando la storia si è consolidata gli ho chiesto la convivenza per vedere se si potesse imbastire una famiglia ma si è sempre opposto nella maniera più ferma possibile. Nel frattempo tutti i nostri amici si sono sposati e hanno fatto figli. Possiamo dire che ho rinunciato alla maternità per amore


Ha ragione Spleen ma credo che possa succedere che il tempo passi senza che ce ne avvediamo. Si aspetta il weekend, poi le vacanze, ne avete fatte di belle, e il tempo ci ruba delle possibilità.
Io non riesco a immaginare la mia vita senza figli, ma perché ci sono. Non fossero venuti, non so cosa avrei fatto, avrei potuto pensare alla adozione o no. 
Ma pensandoci il tempo passa.
Hai avuto una buona vita con lui, vi siete divertiti.
Ora guarda se hai in mano un pugno di mosche e scegli cosa vuoi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No, lo hai fatto per paura, per la fottuta paura di rimanere da sola ancora. Non esistono rinunce di quel genere per amore. E detto per inciso e con un po' di sana brutalità uno che ti impone delle rinunce del genere col cavolo che ti ama, ama se stesso e non vuole rotture di c.......ni.
> Se non parti dal dirti la verità senza sconti e senza omissioni col cavolo che reagisci ed esci dallo stato pietoso in cui ti ha ridotta.


non hanno paura di restare sole,  si innamorano e credono di dimostrarlo accettando questo limite, senza vedere quanto è egoista una persona che pone condizioni simili. Ho un'amica che è in una situazione simile peccato che convivevano da più di un decennio.
Lo ha lasciato e si sta disperando . 
Lei voleva un figlio con lui perché credeva che lui fosse l'uomo della sua vita


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Prima di lui ho avuto un'altra relazione molto lunga, durante la quale abbiamo anche cercato figli ma non sono venuti. Poi ci siamo lasciati, il dolore per questa separazione, il cambio di vita, varie vicissitudini lavorative e ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno. Quando la storia si è consolidata gli ho chiesto la convivenza per vedere se si potesse imbastire una famiglia ma si è sempre opposto nella maniera più ferma possibile. Nel frattempo tutti i nostri amici si sono sposati e hanno fatto figli. Possiamo dire che ho rinunciato alla maternità per amore


e hai fatto na belinata


----------



## bettypage (8 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> No, lo hai fatto per paura, per la fottuta paura di rimanere da sola ancora. Non esistono rinunce di quel genere per amore. E detto per inciso e con un po' di sana brutalità uno che ti impone delle rinunce del genere col cavolo che ti ama, ama se stesso e non vuole rotture di c.......ni.
> Se non parti dal dirti la verità senza sconti e senza omissioni col cavolo che reagisci ed esci dallo stato pietoso in cui ti ha ridotta.


Ma razionalmente se lui non voleva figli per x ragioni e lei voleva un figlio cosa doveva fare? Un figlio è un progetto condiviso di solito. Lei non voleva un figlio a priori ma dall'uomo che amava. Allora per il desiderio di maternità avrebbe dovuto cercare un altro uomo? Mi sembra eccessivo affermare che se l è tenuto per non restare sola. Poi è lecito sperare che uno cambi idea con il tempo ma poi il tempo finisce.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Prima di lui ho avuto un'altra relazione molto lunga, durante la quale abbiamo anche cercato figli ma non sono venuti. Poi ci siamo lasciati, il dolore per questa separazione, il cambio di vita, varie vicissitudini lavorative e ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno. Quando la storia si è consolidata gli ho chiesto la convivenza per vedere se si potesse imbastire una famiglia ma si è sempre opposto nella maniera più ferma possibile. Nel frattempo tutti i nostri amici si sono sposati e hanno fatto figli. *Possiamo dire che ho rinunciato alla maternità per amore*


Questo si era capito.  La scelta di accettare quelle condizioni non poteva essere suffragata da motivazioni che non fossero inerenti l'amore.

Sei sicura si sia trattato solo di questo?


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non hanno paura di restare sole,  si innamorano e credono di dimostrarlo accettando questo limite, senza vedere quanto è egoista una persona che pone condizioni simili. Ho un'amica che è in una situazione simile peccato che convivevano da più di un decennio.
> Lo ha lasciato e si sta disperando .
> Lei voleva un figlio con lui perché credeva che lui fosse l'uomo della sua vita


E una persona che pone la condizione di fare un figlio non è altrettanto egoista? 

L’ideale è che sul tipo di progetto da condividere ci sia maggior accordo possibile, comunione d’intenti, affinità.
E parlando di progettualità figli sì/no direi che è proprio una componente essenziale da verificare.

Normalmente essere in disaccordo sui fondamentali è motivo di messa in discussione di tutto.

Si scende a compromessi quando si può, ma se le vie di mezzo non esistono come in questo caso, uno dei due deve necessariamente adeguarsi all’altro.

In un rapporto le condizioni le poniamo tutti e normalmente sono quelle che tutelano il nostro benessere all’interno della coppia. 
Se avere un figlio fosse stato un desiderio più grande rispetto al desiderare la coppia con lui, Tradita avrebbe fatto una scelta diversa.

Ma se adesso si rende conto di aver fatto una cazzata o un errore di valutazione non può certo biasimare lui, che su quel punto è stato chiarissimo dal principio. 

Personalmente non sopporto le persone che fanno delle rinunce per un progetto condiviso e poi te lo rinfacciano o si sentono a credito..


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E una persona che pone la condizione di fare un figlio non è altrettanto egoista?
> 
> L’ideale è che sul tipo di progetto da condividere ci sia maggior accordo possibile, comunione d’intenti, affinità.
> E parlando di progettualità figli sì/no direi che è proprio una componente essenziale da verificare.
> ...


Io non ho mai rinfacciato la rinuncia alla maternità a lui. Né mi sento a credito.  È stata una scelta fatta per amore. È comunque logico che in questo quadro l'idea che lui possa avere avuto un figlio senza di me mi fa particolarmente male


----------



## void (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Io non ho mai rinfacciato la rinuncia alla maternità a lui. Né mi sento a credito.  È stata una scelta fatta per amore. È comunque logico che in questo quadro l'idea che lui possa avere avuto un figlio senza di me mi fa particolarmente male


È più che comprensibile. Ma l'amore unilaterale alla lunga genera frustrazione.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Io non ho mai rinfacciato la rinuncia alla maternità a lui. Né mi sento a credito.  È stata una scelta fatta per amore. È comunque logico che in questo quadro l'idea che lui possa avere avuto un figlio senza di me mi fa particolarmente male


Comunque, direi che in nome dell'amore si commettono errori che si rivelano tali solo a tempo debito. Non dico a te nello specifico, mi riferisco in generale quando poi le crisi si conclamano.

Nel tuo caso non hai solo rinunciato alla maternità ma sei scesa a compromessi su altri aspetti, in primis sulla tua necessità di vivere come coppia. Sia chiaro, non hai colpe, ma il fatto che lui tornasse a casa sua ogni sera per farsi i cazzi suoi non poteva non essere un fatto negativo che, alla lunga, avrebbe giocato contro.

Quindi, mi chiedo, cosa avrebbe fatto questo qui per te per dimostrarti amore? Oltre agli spergiuri, che sono solo chiacchiere.


----------



## Dina74 (9 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Vista Ipazia. E mi pare che, pur avendo articolato più ampiamente il concetto, dicesse la stessa cosa che ho detto io.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se hai una relazione clandestina metti il preservativo. Nn ti vai a fidare della pillola che lei dice di aver preso...oltre al problema delle malattie veneree

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ciao, penso che mi ci vorrà più di un post per spiegare la situazione perché la ferita è molto fresca e dolente... Ho 46 anni, sto con un uomo (di 43 anni) da 10 anni.  Condividiamo tutto sul lavoro. Condividiamo anche ovviamente la vita personale ma, per suo volere, non siano mai andati a convivere. Facciamo la bella vita, perché non avendo figli possiamo permetterci i nostri sfizi . La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo. Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate. Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "*riapparsa*". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative. Ammette di essere stato anche con altre due donne durante la nostra relazione (ma sempre 3/4 anni fa). Ci lasciamo per un periodo ma poi lui fa assolutamente di tutto per tornare con me, appare cambiato (rinuncia a tutti i suoi hobby che lo tenevano a lungo fuori casa) e mi chiede di andare finalmente a convivere.
> Io non mi spiego perché la donna sia *riapparsa* ad anni di distanza. Lei nel frattempo ha avuto un figlio e non dice chi sia il padre quindi temendo potesse essere lui glielo ho espressamente chiesto ma lui ha giurato più volte di non essere lui e insiste per andare a convivere e continuare a far crescere la nostra storia. Cosa pensate di questa complicata situazione?


Io mi concentrerei su quel "riapparsa" che stride non poco nel racconto.
Qualcuno l'ha già detto?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Se hai una relazione clandestina metti il preservativo. Nn ti vai a *fidare* della pillola che lei dice di aver preso...oltre al problema delle malattie veneree
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se la relazione è continuativa e implica una certa conoscenza anche no. Proprio perché ti fidi.
Da qui si possono fare diverse deduzioni.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lo stalkeraggio è durato due giorni e ora è finito... lui dice che lei è matta, che probabilmente lei ha continuato ad amarlo e a sperare in un futuro con lui anche dopo la fine della loro relazione sessuale, *e che vedendo che noi non ci siamo lasciati*, ma che anzi siamo sempre piu uniti (nel lavoro e nella frequentazione delle reciproche famiglie), *è impazzita*


Uhm...


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> *Il bambino ha un anno, quindi se fosse figlio del mio compagno vorrebbe dire che lui ha continuato a tradirmi con questa donna anche in tempi più recenti*. Il bambino non ha padre, questa è una certezza... ha anche lo stesso cognome della madre. La madre non dice chi sia il padre. Sono riuscita a vedere un messaggio recente di questa donna al mio compagno in cui lei lo insulta dicendogli che si sta comportando molto male


Bingo.
Anche se non fosse suo figlio, comunque.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Da "dentro" non è facile essere lucidi. Vorrei capire cosa vi dice il buon senso. *È assurdo dargli fiducia e proseguire?* Sono troppo coinvolta per fare valutazioni razionali, per questo chiedo il vs aiuto


Se accetti il fatto di stare con uno che ti racconta balle e ti tradisce con più donne in giro per l'Italia, prosegui pure.


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non hanno paura di restare sole,  si innamorano e credono di dimostrarlo accettando questo limite, senza vedere quanto è egoista una persona che pone condizioni simili. Ho un'amica che è in una situazione simile peccato che convivevano da più di un decennio. Lo ha lasciato e si sta disperando .  Lei voleva un figlio con lui perché credeva che lui fosse l'uomo della sua vita


  Si, sono d'accordo.


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma razionalmente se lui non voleva figli per x ragioni e lei voleva un figlio cosa doveva fare? Un figlio è un progetto condiviso di solito. Lei non voleva un figlio a priori ma dall'uomo che amava. Allora per il desiderio di maternità avrebbe dovuto cercare un altro uomo? Mi sembra eccessivo affermare che se l è tenuto per non restare sola. Poi è lecito sperare che uno cambi idea con il tempo ma poi il tempo finisce.


  Visto che avere figli o meno non è come tenere un cane o un gatto ma è un fatto centrale della vita di una persona, se lui avesse avuto un briciolo di considerazione per i desideri di lei l'avretta lasciata lui, quanto prima. Questo sarebbe stato un atto di rispetto dei suoi desideri, di stima, di considerazione e di amore. Personalmente nelle mie relazioni è stato sempre uno dei primi argomenti affrontati - sempre-. Su questa cosa l'accordo ci deve essere sempre, ho una coppia di cari amici che non ne hanno e senza affrontare mai l'argomento con loro ho percepito molto bene il disagio e la frustrazione di lui nel non averne per le paure e le imposizioni di lei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E una persona che pone la condizione di fare un figlio non è altrettanto egoista?
> 
> L’ideale è che sul tipo di progetto da condividere ci sia maggior accordo possibile, comunione d’intenti, affinità.
> E parlando di progettualità figli sì/no direi che è proprio una componente essenziale da verificare.
> ...


 di solito crolla il mondo addosso, quando il progetto con te non era contemplato, ma dopo anni di convivenza, lo realizza con un'altra.
Forse all'inizio anche per la mia amica non era fondamentale, considerato che era una 30enne alla quale piaceva divertirsi.
Oggi a 44 è lui che l'ha mollata portando a termine il progetto con un altra quattro conti se li sta facendo


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

E' un seriale. Ha contatti per lavoro in varie zone d'Italia, a quanto mi sembra.
Non è fedele. 
Non gliene frega niente dei figli.
Una sua amante probabilmente ha voluto incastrarlo.


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto che avere figli o meno non è come tenere un cane o un gatto ma è un fatto centrale della vita di una persona, se lui avesse avuto un briciolo di considerazione per i desideri di lei l'avretta lasciata lui, quanto prima. Questo sarebbe stato un atto di rispetto dei suoi desideri, di stima, di considerazione e di amore. Personalmente nelle mie relazioni è stato sempre uno dei primi argomenti affrontati - sempre-. Su questa cosa l'accordo ci deve essere sempre, ho una coppia di cari amici che non ne hanno e senza affrontare mai l'argomento con loro ho percepito molto bene il disagio e la frustrazione di lui nel non averne per le paure e le imposizioni di lei.


Molto d’accordo con te.
Credo sia comunque evidente l’approccio complessivo del partner di tradita,su tutti i fronti: sentimentale , lavorativo erelazionale in genere ...vogliamo dire “leggermente opportunistico”?


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un seriale. Ha contatti per lavoro in varie zone d'Italia, a quanto mi sembra.
> Non è fedele.
> Non gliene frega niente dei figli.
> Una sua amante probabilmente ha voluto incastrarlo.


Vero. Il problema però qui è che non credo abbia voluto dare un’immagine diversa . Non credo si sia mai sentito ne dimostrato veramente legato a lei..e probabilmente a nessun altro


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di solito crolla il mondo addosso, quando il progetto con te non era contemplato, ma dopo anni di convivenza, lo realizza con un'altra.
> Forse all'inizio anche per la mia amica non era fondamentale, considerato che era una 30enne alla quale piaceva divertirsi.
> Oggi a 44 è lui che l'ha mollata portando a termine il progetto con un altra quattro conti se li sta facendo


Si, ma un conto è :non voglio figli ...da te..quindi dico no a te e poi li faccio consapecolmente con un’altra ...Un conto è se ti succede..passami il brutto termine “per sbaglio”.
Brutto uguale ..ma nel primo caso peggio


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non hanno paura di restare sole,  si innamorano e credono di dimostrarlo accettando questo limite, *senza vedere quanto è egoista una persona che pone condizioni simili*. Ho un'amica che è in una situazione simile peccato che convivevano da più di un decennio.
> Lo ha lasciato e si sta disperando .
> Lei voleva un figlio con lui perché credeva che lui fosse l'uomo della sua vita


Ma perchè ?!??!?! 
Si possono fare scelte nella vita, e sono legittime e dovrebbero essere consapevoli. Lui ha fatto le sue e lei ha deciso che preferiva comunque stare con lui. Fine, nessun egoismo.

Se il figlio è suo, sembra più un "incidente" che la volontà di farsi una famiglia. la questione qui mi sembra un'altra....lei è monogama e lui no, semmai questo era un elemento da aggiungere e mettere in discussione all'origine della coppia


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto d’accordo con te.
> Credo sia comunque evidente l’approccio complessivo del partner di tradita,su tutti i fronti: sentimentale , lavorativo erelazionale in genere ...vogliamo dire “leggermente opportunistico”?


Togli pure leggermente. Peraltro lui è stato molto attento a non permettere che questo rapporto potesse metterlo in una posizione di costrizione ponendo quei confini alla convivenza. Ma questo è piuttosto chiaro, bisogna vedere quanto lei sia stata consapevole in tutto questo. Quanto, per certi versi e in buona fede, abbia permesso che questo accadesse mentre, magari pur col sentore che qualcosa non andasse, si rendeva complice pur non volendolo.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un seriale. Ha contatti per lavoro in varie zone d'Italia, a quanto mi sembra.
> Non è fedele.
> Non gliene frega niente dei figli.
> Una sua amante probabilmente ha voluto incastrarlo.


In sostanza si.
A  meno che, adesso, non viene fuori che sia un benefattore.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma perchè ?!??!?!
> Si possono fare scelte nella vita, e sono legittime e dovrebbero essere consapevoli. Lui ha fatto le sue e lei ha deciso che preferiva comunque stare con lui. Fine, nessun egoismo.
> 
> Se il figlio è suo, sembra più un "incidente" che la volontà di farsi una famiglia. la questione qui mi sembra un'altra....lei è monogama e lui no, semmai questo era un elemento da aggiungere e mettere in discussione all'origine della coppia


Aspetta però, lui non si è mai dichiarato libertino, anzi parrebbe tutt'altro.


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Aspetta però, lui non si è mai dichiarato libertino, anzi parrebbe tutt'altro.


appunto....


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> appunto....


Diciamo allora che le reali intenzioni erano comunque esplicitate dalle condizioni imposte e i comportamenti messi in atto. Naturalmente anche il ruolo di lei è stato fondamentale.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

E' probabilmente uno che ha la compagna a Milano, un'amante ad Ancona, un'altra magari anche a Torino.
Con quella di Milano ci dorme qualche notte durante la settimana e ci lavora, non va a viverci insieme perché ha bisogno dei suoi spazi.
Con quella di Ancona ci scopa quando ci va e quando ha tempo, idem con quella di Torino.
Quella di Ancona ce l'ha da qualche anno, poi a lei è venuta l'idea di incastrarlo (l'età passa per tutti) ed è rimasta incinta.
Lui le ha promessa di mollare quella di Milano oppure quando lei è rimasta incinta manco lo sapeva di quella di Milano, l'ha scoperto dopo.
Lui le ha detto che si sarebbe trasferito non appena possibile ad Ancona, ma ha il problema del lavoro.
Nel frattempo le passa i soldi, come è giusto.
Quella di Ancora quando ha capito che lui stava solo prendendo tempo, si è incazzata e la nostra Tradita è venuto a saperlo.
Ma sto bambino... che cognome porta?
Quello della madre?
Volendo guardare la situazione dal punto di vista della madre, mi sa che si capisce di più.
E non è stato diverso quasi sicuramente neppure in passato.


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo allora che le reali intenzioni erano comunque esplicitate dalle condizioni imposte e i comportamenti messi in atto. Naturalmente anche il ruolo di lei è stato fondamentale.


Per quello che ne sappiamo magari all'epoca lui non avrebbe mai pensato di diventare un traditore, in questo senso non credo che molti programmino.
Non parlerei d'imposizioni, preferisco non immaginare una coppia che parte già con un simile vulnus, o almeno considerato tale da uno dei due. Non si sono messi assieme a quindici anni, direi che una conspevolezza da parte di entrambi c'era sicuramente. Poi c'è gente che se la "racconta" a quindici, venti, trenta, ecc. ecc. anni..... ma questo a prescindere.


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Per quello che ne sappiamo magari all'epoca lui non avrebbe mai pensato di diventare un traditore, in questo senso non credo che molti programmino. Non parlerei d'imposizioni, preferisco non immaginare una coppia che parte già con un simile vulnus, o almeno considerato tale da uno dei due. Non si sono messi assieme a quindici anni, direi che una conspevolezza da parte di entrambi c'era sicuramente. Poi c'è gente che se la "racconta" a quindici, venti, trenta, ecc. ecc. anni..... ma questo a prescindere.


  Quello che è successo non è una questione semplicemente di scelte è una questione soprattutto di "metodo" nelle scelte e non mi si venga a dire che cose come quella di rifiutarsi di convivere o di non avere figli sono dettagli trascurabili. I problemi di fondo non dipendono dal fato o dall' imprevedibilità, dipendono da aver accettato da subito un tipo di rapporto serva-padrone, come ampiamente descritto.


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che è successo non è una questione semplicemente di scelte è una questione soprattutto di "metodo" nelle scelte e non mi si venga a dire che cose come quella di rifiutarsi di convivere o di non avere figli sono dettagli trascurabili. I problemi di fondo non dipendono dal fato o dall' imprevedibilità, dipendono da aver accettato da subito un tipo di rapporto serva-padrone, come ampiamente descritto.


non sò se è un rapporto serva/padrone, il mio riferimento a "raccontarsela" era riferito allo sbilanciamento del rapporto e a confidare a cambiamenti in corsa


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' probabilmente uno che ha la compagna a Milano, un'amante ad Ancona, un'altra a Torino.
> Con quella di Milano ci dorme qualche notte durante la settimana e ci lavora.
> Con quella di Ancona ci scopa quando ci va e quando ha tempo, idem con quella di Torino.
> Quella di Ancona ce l'ha da qualche anno, poi a lei è venuta l'idea di incastrarlo ed è rimasta incinta.
> ...


Lui ha sempre saputo che io sono completamente per la monogamia. Il discorso è venuto fuori molte volte quando capitava di tradimenti nelle coppie di nostri amici... io ho sempre detto che un tradimento per me non era perdonabile (ora invece sarei pronta a perdonare).
L'amante sapeva perfettamente che lui è fidanzato con me, perché conosce anche me da anni.
Il bambino ha il cognome della mamma


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> non sò se è un rapporto serva/padrone, il mio riferimento a "raccontarsela" era riferito allo sbilanciamento del rapporto e a confidare a cambiamenti in corsa


  Che poi praticamente non arrivano mai. La descrizione di rapporto servo-padrone non è una mia invenzione lessicale, ci sono delle specifiche descrizioni psicologiche sulla sudditanza mentale e su chi la accetta pensando che il proprio benessere derivi dalla accettazione in subordine e acriticamente della altrui volontà.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lui ha sempre saputo che io sono completamente per la monogamia. Il discorso è venuto fuori molte volte quando capitava di tradimenti nelle coppie di nostri amici... io ho sempre detto che un tradimento per me non era perdonabile (ora invece sarei pronta a perdonare).
> L'amante sapeva perfettamente che lui è fidanzato con me, perché conosce anche me da anni.
> Il bambino ha il cognome della mamma


Quindi il padre non l'ha riconosciuto.
Può darsi che la madre abbia mostrato l'intenzione di adire alle vie legali per arrivare al riconoscimento.
Dal punto di vista economico credo che per lei sarebbe una mossa vantaggiosa. E costosa per lui.
Il tuo perdono deve tenere conto di chi hai al tuo fianco. 
In questa relazione ci sono troppi lati oscuri, a cui sto cercando di dare una logica.
Tutto sommato quello che ho descritto mi sembra lo scenario più probabile.
La mia sensazione è che tu sia disposta ad accettare di tutto pur di averlo al tuo fianco.
Io farei attenzione anche alla questione economica.


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che poi praticamente non arrivano mai. La descrizione di rapporto servo-padrone non è una mia invenzione lessicale, ci sono delle specifiche descrizioni psicologiche sulla sudditanza mentale e su chi la accetta pensando che il proprio benessere derivi dalla accettazione in subordine e acriticamente della altrui volontà.


mi è chiaro il concetto, la cosa da capire, che sarebbe grave, è se lui si è reso conto di questo e ci ha giocato per anni.
Parto dal presupposto che "tradita" sappia parlare, esprimersi e non ami il ruolo di zerbino.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quello che è successo non è una questione semplicemente di scelte è una questione soprattutto di "metodo" nelle scelte e non mi si venga a dire che cose come quella di rifiutarsi di convivere o di non avere figli sono dettagli trascurabili. I problemi di fondo non dipendono dal fato o dall' imprevedibilità, dipendono da aver accettato da subito un tipo di rapporto serva-padrone, come ampiamente descritto.


Rapporto serva - padrone non so.
Se a 36 anni mi metto con uno credo di avere abbastanza chiari i miei obiettivi. Anche perché il tempo non è infinito. Lei ad un certo punto si è fatta un'altra vita. Voglio dire: se la e' goduta anche lei la spensieratezza, il rovescio della medaglia.
Ora: non è che ha rinunciato ai figli per amore. Ha rinunciato ai figli, ed è stata con un uomo con cui ha fatto altro. Godendoselo.
Ora non è che può rinfacciare a lui alcunché, in questa prospettiva.

Tra uno che vuole figli e l'altro che non vuole, i figli non si fanno. Si cambia partner, e se non lo si fa poi non ci si piange addosso. Non ha sofferto per dieci anni con questo uomo. E quando ha sentito voci su presunti tradimenti di lui, non è che ci abbia fatto granché. Perché? Perché alla fine ci stava bene lei.
Anche ora dice che sui tradimenti. "ci si potrebbe passare sopra".
Buffo, no? 
Che chi ci e' passato sopra solitamente lo ha fatto per convenienza. Per un progetto. Per soldi. Ma in fin dei conti tutti o quasi sognano una vita impossibile, e se potessero prendersi  "tutto il progetto" vedi bene che fine farebbe l'altro.
Può essere che lei lo faccia per non perdere la sua posizione lavorativa. Ad un certo punto, ti toppi il naso ma... non ci vai certo a convivere. Adesso. Almeno continui a goderti il buono di questa scelta. E quando c'è maretta non ci dormi insieme, non te lo becchi girare per casa, non devi condividere la cena, eccetera.
E sul lavoro si, personalmente mi guarderei intorno. Con calma. E anche a costo di guadagnare meno. Andrei caso mai a  "levare" spazi, non ad aggiungerne. E fondamentalmente per il resto me ne starei seduta a guardare. Il tempo stavolta lo farei giocare esclusivamente a mio favore. E lui lo piglierei per quello che è. Uno inaffidabile con cui ho intesa e mi godo la vita quando voglio. Aperta o meno ad alternative dipende da lei. Credo peraltro che se lui fosse chiamato a farsi più  responsabile per un figlio, a quel punto forse valuterei se in lui trovo ancora la medesima spensieratezza della cicala di prima. Perché quello e' il lato che ho trovato bello. Mica finirgli in casa a condividere le sue paturnie. Brillante lo voglio. E il resto fuori da casa mia.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Io non tirerei in ballo il rapporto serva-padrone o altre questioni psicosociologiche.
Io vedo due persone che a un certo punto della loro vita hanno deciso di mettersi insieme senza però un particolare impegno. Non convivono, non sono sposati, hanno una loro indipendenza, continuano a mantenerla.
Lui negli anni ha continuato a perseguire l'idea di base, che gli era ed è vantaggiosa, lei ha iniziato a coltivare qualche ambizione in più, senza però troppa determinazione.
Non vedo da parte di nessuno di loro due una volontà a cambiare questo stato di cose, che tutto sommato ha funzionato finché non ha mostrato il lato oscuro, che ha fatto sorgere qualche dubbio.
Se una persona è disposta ad accettare un pluritraditore con figlio illegittimo, probabilmente ha molto più a cuore gli spazi personali che si è creata negli anni che il desiderio di un progetto molto più articolato (per dire, una famiglia) che, data l'età, non potrà più essere messo in atto.


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Rapporto serva - padrone non so. Se a 36 anni mi metto con uno credo di avere abbastanza chiari i miei obiettivi. Anche perché il tempo non è infinito. Lei ad un certo punto si è fatta un'altra vita. Voglio dire: se la e' goduta anche lei la spensieratezza, il rovescio della medaglia. Ora: non è che ha rinunciato ai figli per amore. Ha rinunciato ai figli, ed è stata con un uomo con cui ha fatto altro. Godendoselo. Ora non è che può rinfacciare a lui alcunché, in questa prospettiva.  Tra uno che vuole figli e l'altro che non vuole, i figli non si fanno. Si cambia partner, e se non lo si fa poi non ci si piange addosso. Non ha sofferto per dieci anni con questo uomo. E quando ha sentito voci su presunti tradimenti di lui, non è che ci abbia fatto granché. Perché? Perché alla fine ci stava bene lei. Anche ora dice che sui tradimenti. "ci si potrebbe passare sopra". Buffo, no?  Che chi ci e' passato sopra solitamente lo ha fatto per convenienza. Per un progetto. Per soldi. Ma in fin dei conti tutti o quasi sognano una vita impossibile, e se potessero prendersi  "tutto il progetto" vedi bene che fine farebbe l'altro. Può essere che lei lo faccia per non perdere la sua posizione lavorativa. Ad un certo punto, ti toppi il naso ma... non ci vai certo a convivere. Adesso. Almeno continui a goderti il buono di questa scelta. E quando c'è maretta non ci dormi insieme, non te lo becchi girare per casa, non devi condividere la cena, eccetera. E sul lavoro si, personalmente mi guarderei intorno. Con calma. E anche a costo di guadagnare meno. Andrei caso mai a  "levare" spazi, non ad aggiungerne. E fondamentalmente per il resto me ne starei seduta a guardare. Il tempo stavolta lo farei giocare esclusivamente a mio favore. E lui lo piglierei per quello che è. Uno inaffidabile con cui ho intesa e mi godo la vita quando voglio. Aperta o meno ad alternative dipende da lei. Credo peraltro che se lui fosse chiamato a farsi più  responsabile per un figlio, a quel punto forse valuterei se in lui trovo ancora la medesima spensieratezza della cicala di prima. Perché quello e' il lato che ho trovato bello. Mica finirgli in casa a condividere le sue paturnie. Brillante lo voglio. E il resto fuori da casa mia.


  36 anni o 86 non è una patente di consapevolezza per nessuno e non c'è bisogno che stia a spiegarlo. A me onestamente da quanto detto non pare proprio che non ci siano stati campanelli d'allarme che avrebbero dovuto far riflettere e scelte avventate che con la fortuna o meno non centrano. Se poi vogliamo dire che lei in quella zona confort ci stava benissimo possiamo anche, tenendo presente però che adesso ci è stata sparata fuori, e questo non dipende dal caso.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non tirerei in ballo il rapporto serva-padrone o altre questioni psicosociologiche.
> Io vedo due persone che a un certo punto della loro vita hanno deciso di mettersi insieme senza però un particolare impegno. Non convivono, non sono sposati, hanno una loro indipendenza, continuano a mantenerla.
> Lui negli anni ha continuato a perseguire l'idea di base, che gli era ed è vantaggiosa, lei ha iniziato a coltivare qualche ambizione in più, senza però troppa determinazione.
> Non vedo da parte di nessuno di loro due una volontà a cambiare questo stato di cose, che tutto sommato ha funzionato finché non ha mostrato il lato oscuro, che ha fatto sorgere qualche dubbio.
> Se una persona è disposta ad accettare un pluritraditore con figlio illegittimo, probabilmente ha molto più a cuore gli spazi personali che si è creata negli anni che il desiderio di un progetto molto più articolato (per dire, una famiglia) che, data l'età, non potrà più essere messo in atto.



:up:

E oramai a 46 anni... Posso dirlo? E' anche un gran bel culo 
Che non è che ad "estorcere" un figlio a uno così sarebbe stato un grande affare.
Lascia perdere che non hai avuto figli. Non li hai avuti. Punto. Adesso che senso ha convivere con uno che e'  "quello che è"? Piglialo piuttosto per quello che è, per ciò che interessa a te. E metti paletti e distanze sul lavoro. Altro che convivenza. Se ho situazioni da regolarizzare in ambito lavorativo, gli chiedo di regolarizzare quelle  
Chemnefrega che lui  "rinunci" ai suoi hobby? 
Ho capito la musica, e fortunatamente i danni non sono a 360 gradi. E se ho timore per il mio futuro lavorativo vedo di sistemare quello. Altro che formalità. Formalità ormai sarebbe la convivenza.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E oramai a 46 anni... Posso dirlo? E' anche un gran bel culo
> Che non è che ad "estorcere" un figlio a uno così sarebbe stato un grande affare.
> ...


Esattamente.
Sia mai che poi le tocchi pure mantenere il figlio di un'altra...
Io su questo desiderio di convivenza avrei qualche sospetto.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> 36 anni o 86 non è una patente di consapevolezza per nessuno e non c'è bisogno che stia a spiegarlo. A me onestamente da quanto detto non pare proprio che non ci siano stati campanelli d'allarme che avrebbero dovuto far riflettere e scelte avventate che con la fortuna o meno non centrano. Se poi vogliamo dire che lei in quella zona confort ci stava benissimo possiamo anche, tenendo presente però che adesso ci è stata sparata fuori, e questo non dipende dal caso.


Non mi pare che lei abbia mai parlato di dieci anni fatti di sofferenza.
Ovviamente raccogli cio' che semini, dove non hai seminato non puoi raccogliere. Che senso ha adesso fare uscire dal vaso una cosa oramai impossibile? Cioè va bene farla uscire. Ma per sottoporla alla PROPRIA responsabilità.
Non a chissà che cosa dell'altro. Ti e' stato bene fare la vita che hai fatto? Bene. Le corna non risparmiano nessuno potenzialmente. Ora scoprirti tradita e scoprire che un ipotetico bimbo ti farebbe stare male in quanto non tuo francamente e' un nonsenso. Meglio tradita con un figlio? Considerando che il figlio non c'è  (e quindi non stiamo parlando di chi c'è).
Boh 
Allo stesso modo, se il tradimento risveglia in te la paura di non trovarti nulla in mano, correrei ai ripari sul possibile  (il lavoro, ad esempio). Non su quello che non c'è.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Comunque sia, quel rapporto è e rimane quello che hanno costruito, entrambi, in tutti questi anni. Voluta o meno questa è la vita che si sono creati.

Più o meno consapevole che sia stata, l'evoluzione del rapporto ha mantenuto comunque la loro coesione. Tanto che lui pareva disposto, anche se per cause collaterali, a procedere con la convivenza. Temo che qui stia tentando di trovare il pelo nell'uovo sbagliato.

Infatti lei è qui con l'intento di preservare il rapporto, i suoi problemi nascono dal fatto che teme di perderlo. Quello che sta succedendo è che, a differenza del passato, i nuovi eventi sfuggono al controllo che fino ad oggi è servito a mantenere il loro equilibrio. Un equilibrio dove per le proprie ragioni trovavano sostentamento, e questo a prescindere dal fatto che dietro vi possa essere una forma di dipendenza.

Metodi o scelte che siano, la forma resta soggettiva e qui nessuno credo possa mettere bocca.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Vero. Il problema però qui è che non credo abbia voluto dare un’immagine diversa . Non credo si sia mai sentito ne dimostrato veramente legato a lei..e probabilmente a nessun altro


Tradita non ha raccontato molto, però se non ho capito male nei fine settimana fanno cene con i rispettivi genitori (tutti insieme stile famiglia allargata), ora metti che te sei libertino ma pigliar per il c delle persone anziane facendo in finto compagno della figlia a me farebbe girare parecchio.
L'immagine quando fai cose così la dai eccome. Non è che la tutela sia solo rispetto ai bambini, e chi supera i 18 è da pigliar per i fondelli e se ti ci fai pigliare sei tu lo scemo.




danny ha detto:


> In questa relazione ci sono troppi lati oscuri, a cui sto cercando di dare una logica.


Mi sembra però interessi più agli utenti che a [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] stessa. :unhappy:


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Lui ha sempre saputo che io sono completamente per la monogamia. Il discorso è venuto fuori molte volte quando capitava di tradimenti nelle coppie di nostri amici... io ho sempre detto che un tradimento per me non era perdonabile (ora invece sarei pronta a perdonare).
> L'amante sapeva perfettamente che lui è fidanzato con me, perché conosce anche me da anni.
> Il bambino ha il cognome della mamma


Ma non era avvenuto 3 anni fa il tradimento?
Ora saresti pronta a perdonare ma... ???? Nella tua frase manca il finale.
Io non ho ancora capito la questione di rinuncia agli hobby e il suo porsi come fidanzato perfetto.


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non era avvenuto 3 anni fa il tradimento?
> Ora saresti pronta a perdonare ma... ???? Nella tua frase manca il finale.
> Io non ho ancora capito la questione di rinuncia agli hobby e il suo porsi come fidanzato perfetto.


Il tradimento è di tre anni fa ma lui lo ha ammesso solo in tempi molto recenti (cioè quando questa signora si è rifatta viva)


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tradita non ha raccontato molto, però se non ho capito male nei fine settimana fanno cene con i rispettivi genitori (tutti insieme stile famiglia allargata), ora metti che te sei libertino ma pigliar per il c delle persone anziane facendo in finto compagno della figlia a me farebbe girare parecchio.
> L'immagine quando fai cose così la dai eccome. Non è che la tutela sia solo rispetto ai bambini, e chi supera i 18 è da pigliar per i fondelli e se ti ci fai pigliare sei tu lo scemo.
> 
> 
> ...


L'ipotesi  (IPOTESI) di un figlio ha svegliato in lei cose sue mai sopite. Ma accettate con altre scelte. Che senso ha ora rovesciare questo su un terzo? E su di lei... Ha scelto così. Ha avuto altro, e se lo e' goduto. Non ha fatto dieci anni di merda. E ha tempo davanti prima di chiedersi se lui sia la sua  "pensione". E' ancora giovane per questo. Caso mai questa esperienza secondo me le dovrebbe servire per capire quanto il tempo sia prezioso. E basta: che cosa ha? Un lavoro molto  "partecipato" da cui trarre gratificazioni? E che faccia in modo di gratificarsi. ANCHE garantendosi che se domani dovesse fare. "quella che va" non resti con un pugno di mosche in mano. Eh 
Cosa ha ancora? Un compagno figo e brillante? Se lo goda per quello che è. Tenuto conto che la scelta di farci eventualmente casa insieme non è oramai contingente. Se lei avesse trent'anni in più magari capirei. Ma è  "vecchia"  (mi scuso per il termine improprio... Anche io sono nel tunnel  ) per una famiglia, e al contempo ancora giovanissima. Quando e se dovesse avvertire la vita che le e' possibile in termini di  "spreco", partirà da quello che ha. I rimpianti per quello che non è stato li abbiamo tutti. Ma che bisogna fare? Meglio arrabbiarsi con gli altri per ciò che è dipeso da noi, o meglio vivere il tempo al meglio del possibile? Meglio piangere per dieci anni  "sprecati", oppure riconoscere di averli vissuti comunque da protagonisti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, ma un conto è :non voglio figli ...da te..quindi dico no a te e poi li faccio consapecolmente con un’altra ...Un conto è se ti succede..passami il brutto termine “per sbaglio”.
> Brutto uguale ..ma nel primo caso peggio


chi vdice che è per sbaglio , tenta di arrampicarsi sui vetri, non vuole prendersi una responsabilità evidente.

Alla mia amica lui non ha proprio detto niente , l'ha messa davanti al fatto compiuto e questa è caduta dalle nuvole


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di tre anni fa ma lui lo ha ammesso solo in tempi molto recenti (cioè quando questa signora si è rifatta viva)


Si, ma adesso di grazia, potresti dire cosa c'è di così complicato che rende difficoltoso il ripristino degli equilibri?

Tra l'altro ora ci sarebbero delle opportunità che permetterebbero di evolvere questo rapporto. A partire dalla convivenza o da un'attenzione di lui migliore nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di tre anni fa ma lui lo ha ammesso solo in tempi molto recenti (cioè quando questa signora si è rifatta viva)


Questo si è capito. La cosa che personalmente non riesco a incastrare è che lui ti aveva già fatto credere che i tradimenti non c'erano stati, giurando nella testa dei suoi genitori. Era passato. Finito. Andato. Ma tu non ti sei chiesta, non hai chiesto a lui, perchè ti ha rivelato ora i tradimenti e in più di aver mentito negandoli?


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Questo si è capito. La cosa che personalmente non riesco a incastrare è che lui ti aveva già fatto credere che i tradimenti non c'erano stati, giurando nella testa dei suoi genitori. Era passato. Finito. Andato. Ma tu non ti sei chiesta, non hai chiesto a lui, *perchè ti ha rivelato ora i tradimenti e in più di aver mentito negandoli?*


Questa è la domanda principe.
Cosa che ho già tentato. Ma forse non lo sa neanche lei, dato che forse non gli viene raccontato tutto.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ipotesi  (IPOTESI) di un figlio ha svegliato in lei cose sue mai sopite. Ma accettate con altre scelte. Che senso ha ora rovesciare questo su un terzo? E su di lei... Ha scelto così. Ha avuto altro, e se lo e' goduto. Non ha fatto dieci anni di merda. E ha tempo davanti prima di chiedersi se lui sia la sua  "pensione". E' ancora giovane per questo. Caso mai questa esperienza secondo me le dovrebbe servire per capire quanto il tempo sia prezioso. E basta: che cosa ha? Un lavoro molto  "partecipato" da cui trarre gratificazioni? E che faccia in modo di gratificarsi. ANCHE garantendosi che se domani dovesse fare. "quella che va" non resti con un pugno di mosche in mano. Eh
> Cosa ha ancora? Un compagno figo e brillante? Se lo goda per quello che è. Tenuto conto che la scelta di farci eventualmente casa insieme non è oramai contingente. Se lei avesse trent'anni in più magari capirei. Ma è  "vecchia"  (mi scuso per il termine improprio... Anche io sono nel tunnel  ) per una famiglia, e al contempo ancora giovanissima. Quando e se dovesse avvertire la vita che le e' possibile in termini di  "spreco", partirà da quello che ha. I rimpianti per quello che non è stato li abbiamo tutti. Ma che bisogna fare? Meglio arrabbiarsi con gli altri per ciò che è dipeso da noi, o meglio vivere il tempo al meglio del possibile? Meglio piangere per dieci anni  "sprecati", oppure riconoscere di averli vissuti comunque da protagonisti?


Forse è qualcosa più a livello inconscio, l'idea che il seme di lui abbia generato un figlio nel corpo dell'altra, come se quel seme fosse una sua proprietà. Se fosse così a lei cambia molto che ciò sia stato un errore o una sorta di manipolazione dell'altra. Potrebbe essere che lui con lei fosse sempre particolarmente accorto per il terrore di poter diventare padre, e l'idea che si sia lasciato andare nei sensi tanto da "errare" con un'altra donna per lei non sarebbe qualcosa di perdonabile. O meglio credo per lei non sarebbe perdonabile vedere che lui riconosce il figlio, che se ne prende le responsabilità, insomma sarebbe scoprire che lui "poteva si farlo il padre!" e che quindi quella realtà che lei aveva desiderato ma seppellito invece sarebbe stata possibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma perchè ?!??!?!
> Si possono fare scelte nella vita, e sono legittime e dovrebbero essere consapevoli. Lui ha fatto le sue e lei ha deciso che preferiva comunque stare con lui. Fine, nessun egoismo.
> 
> Se il figlio è suo, sembra più un "incidente" che la volontà di farsi una famiglia. la questione qui mi sembra un'altra....lei è monogama e lui no, semmai questo era un elemento da aggiungere e mettere in discussione all'origine della coppia


ti sfugge sempre qualcosa eeehh

Lei era innamorata , lui non più di tanto. Questo è il vero motivo. 
Non vuoi fare un figlio 1) perchè vuoi attenzioni solo per te   2) perchè quella donna non la ritieni giusta per una famiglia

Il figlio non è capitato lo ha cercato.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Questa è la domanda principe.
> Cosa che ho già tentato. Ma forse non lo sa neanche lei, dato che forse non gli viene raccontato tutto.


Anche secondo me è la domanda principe. E la farei a lui.
Per gli elementi che ci sono stati dati da Tradita la mia idea è che l'abbia fatto perchè è andato in pappa, talmente rinco dal terrore di essere il padre del bambino da cercare a tentoni un qualche supporto intorno, e chi più indicato di lei? Nel casino egoistico per avere supporto gli è andato a dire quanto non gli avrebbe mai dovuto dire.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è la domanda principe. E la farei a lui.
> Per gli elementi che ci sono stati dati da Tradita la mia idea è che l'abbia fatto perchè è andato in pappa, talmente rinco dal terrore di essere il padre del bambino da cercare a tentoni un qualche supporto intorno, e chi più indicato di lei? Nel casino egoistico per avere supporto gli è andato a dire quanto non gli avrebbe mai dovuto dire.


Lei più che il supporto in realtà è la compagna. Verso di lei lui aveva delle responsabilità, nei suoi confronti era colpevole e quindi ecco il perché del mettere le mani avanti.

In questo contesto la storia del bambino potrebbe essere il fattore scatenante a cui puntava la tua domanda. Resta però qualche dubbio, io ritengo che la confusione sia dovuta al fatto che lui le nasconda ancora qualche cosa, mentre, tuttavia, tenta di sistemare le cose.


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Anche secondo me è la domanda principe. E la farei a lui.
> Per gli elementi che ci sono stati dati da Tradita la mia idea è che l'abbia fatto perchè è andato in pappa, talmente rinco dal terrore di essere il padre del bambino da cercare a tentoni un qualche supporto intorno, e chi più indicato di lei? Nel casino egoistico per avere supporto gli è andato a dire quanto non gli avrebbe mai dovuto dire.


Cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto domande:
- sicuramente se lui è il padre lo sa da molto tempo, direi fin dalla gravidanza 
- lui dice di avermi rivelato i tradimenti per giustificare il fatto che questa si sia fatta viva a 3 anni di distanza. Ovviamente capisco anche io che la cosa non sta in piedi, quindi secondo me lui è il padre del bambino e lei si è fatta viva perché incazzata che lui non si stia prendendo abbastanza responsabilità  (probabilmente si sta assumendo solo quella economica)
- per la precisione, durante i dieci anni lui aveva sempre detto di non volere figli, ma aveva anche detto che prima o poi saremmo andati a convivere e ci saremmo sposati

Aggiungo che lui ha detto di aver giurato di non avermi tradita, quindi di aver giurato il falso, per paura di perdermi, perché questi tradimenti non contavano niente ed erano solo la conseguenza del suo "vizio di non riuscire a tenerlo nei pantaloni", che ora sarebbe cessato. Dice di volermi dimostrare di essere cambiato e, anche per questo, ha rinunciato agli hobby (sport ad alto livello) che gli avrebbero potenzialmente dato una scusa per trascorrere tempo ambiguo fuori casa


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sfugge sempre qualcosa eeehh
> 
> Lei era innamorata , lui non più di tanto. Questo è il vero motivo.
> Non vuoi fare un figlio 1) perchè vuoi attenzioni solo per te   2) perchè quella donna non la ritieni giusta per una famiglia
> ...


Ma no, perché?
Non vuoi un figlio perché non ti interessa avere un figlio. Per le più svariate ragioni. Comunque a lui non è precluso. Ma non credo che lo volesse fare con quella che ha definito una  "matta". Dai.
E anzi: pare che lui sia circondato da matte.
Matta l'amante.
E matta Tradita a pensare che il figlio possa essere suo.

Tutti matti tranne lui.

Io mi chiedo cosa abbiano di così  "speciale" certi spiriti liberi con la testa di tredicenni. Essu' che pure qui l'amore oramai alberga altrove per tutti


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di tre anni fa ma lui lo ha ammesso solo in tempi molto recenti (cioè quando questa signora si è rifatta viva)


Un consiglio per te, per stare meglio.
Smettila di avere questo atteggiamento nei confronti di quella donna perché quello che ti ha raccontato lui è a suo uso e consumo e finalizzato a intortarti. Non sai il vero rapporto che hanno avuto e cosa lui le ha detto.
AH dare della stalker a una che si è fatta viva due giorni è davvero troppo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse è qualcosa più a livello inconscio, l'idea che il seme di lui abbia generato un figlio nel corpo dell'altra, come se quel seme fosse una sua proprietà. Se fosse così a lei cambia molto che ciò sia stato un errore o una sorta di manipolazione dell'altra. Potrebbe essere che lui con lei fosse sempre particolarmente accorto per il terrore di poter diventare padre, e l'idea che si sia lasciato andare nei sensi tanto da "errare" con un'altra donna per lei non sarebbe qualcosa di perdonabile. O meglio credo per lei non sarebbe perdonabile vedere che lui riconosce il figlio, che se ne prende le responsabilità, insomma sarebbe scoprire che lui "poteva si farlo il padre!" e che quindi quella realtà che lei aveva desiderato ma seppellito invece sarebbe stata possibile.


Questo è un punto nodale.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto domande:
> - sicuramente se lui è il padre lo sa da molto tempo, direi fin dalla gravidanza
> - lui dice di avermi rivelato i tradimenti per giustificare il fatto che questa si sia fatta viva a 3 anni di distanza. Ovviamente capisco anche io che la cosa non sta in piedi, quindi secondo me lui è il padre del bambino e lei si è fatta viva perché incazzata che lui non si stia prendendo abbastanza responsabilità  (probabilmente si sta assumendo solo quella economica)
> - per la precisione, durante i dieci anni lui aveva sempre detto di non volere figli, ma aveva anche detto che prima o poi saremmo andati a convivere e ci saremmo sposati
> ...


Ciao
Secondo me chi fa sport ad alto livello non ci rinuncia solo per tranquillizzare la compagna con la quale non ha mai voluto fare un figlio o convivere. Perché visto come sono andate le cose, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non sei importante per lui. Chi fa sport ad alto livello non rinuncia così facilmente, ce l’ha impresso nel suo modo di vivere, non ci rinuncia per una donna che ha già tradito varie volte. Possibile che allo sport di alto livello abbia già rinunciato da un po’ e ultimamente faceva sport “ da camera”.
Probabilmente, se è il padre del bambino, lui pensa che nella situazione in cui deve prendersi la responsabilità economica di un figlio, la tua presenza come dipendente importante nell’azienda è importante per il buon andamento della dita. Ma nessuno è indispensabile, probabilmente si sente insicuro e vuole avere almeno la certezza della tua presenza come “socia”. 
Chiedi di regolarizzare la tua posizione di socia nell’azienda; è giusto che lo fai e forse dalla sua risposta capirai ancora altro da quest’uomo. Io credo che vorrà tergiversare anche su questo fronte.


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio per te, per stare meglio.
> Smettila di avere questo atteggiamento nei confronti di quella donna perché quello che ti ha raccontato lui è a suo uso e consumo e finalizzato a intortarti. Non sai il vero rapporto che hanno avuto e cosa lui le ha detto.
> AH dare della stalker a una che si è fatta viva due giorni è davvero troppo.


In quei due giorni ha chiamato ininterrottamente, A tutte le ore, anche nel cuore della notte... Quando lui ha spento il cellulare lei ha chiamato me


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Le varie descrizioni di questa relazione mi sembrano la base per un film di Ozpetek però non so dove piazzare il gay.
Non vi sembra una rivelazione da La Fate Ignoranti?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> In quei due giorni ha chiamato ininterrottamente, A tutte le ore, anche nel cuore della notte... Quando lui ha spento il cellulare lei ha chiamato me


Pensa, se la situazione fosse quella che abbiamo tutti immaginato, tu cosa faresti?


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> In quei due giorni ha chiamato ininterrottamente, A tutte le ore, anche nel cuore della notte... Quando lui ha spento il cellulare lei ha chiamato me


Cosa ti ha detto una volta che hai risposto ?
Guarda, che una donna che ha fatto un figlio con un altro, non ha motivo di rifarsi viva con il tuo compagno e rinfacciargli delle cose. Con che titolo ? 
Quindi io presumo che il figlio sia del tuo compagno e che non hanno mai smesso di essere in contatto. Semmai adesso è successo qualcosa che l’ha fatta molto arrabbiare.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto domande:
> - sicuramente se lui è il padre lo sa da molto tempo, direi fin dalla gravidanza
> - lui dice di avermi rivelato i tradimenti per giustificare il fatto che questa si sia fatta viva a 3 anni di distanza. Ovviamente capisco anche io che la cosa non sta in piedi, quindi secondo me lui è il padre del bambino e lei si è fatta viva perché incazzata che lui non si stia prendendo abbastanza responsabilità  (probabilmente si sta assumendo solo quella economica)
> - per la precisione, durante i dieci anni lui aveva sempre detto di non volere figli, ma aveva anche detto che prima o poi saremmo andati a convivere e ci saremmo sposati
> ...


Ok, quindi qui si riassume un po' tutto quello che è tuo dominio.

Date le dinamiche, purtroppo, la storia del figlio acquisisce sempre più connotati di plausibilità. In ogni caso il catalizzatore degli eventi, figlio o non figlio, è rappresentato da qualcosa di altrettanto determinante che, nelle mani dell'altra, può essere un vero deterrente.

Ci sono le premesse per cui il vostro rapporto potrebbe migliorare, ma questa percezione l'avete entrambi pur con le dovute accettazioni, non è questo il problema.
Il problema sta nel fatto che l'eventualità di un figlio illegittimo, o qualcosa di analogo, mina dall'interno il vostro rapporto. Tu percepisci questa cosa come un intrusione che sottrae i tuoi "diritti"... a prescindere dalle intenzioni.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Cerco di rispondere a chi mi ha fatto domande:
> - sicuramente se lui è il padre lo sa da molto tempo, direi fin dalla gravidanza
> - lui dice di avermi rivelato i tradimenti per giustificare il fatto che questa si sia fatta viva a 3 anni di distanza. Ovviamente capisco anche io che la cosa non sta in piedi, quindi secondo me lui è il padre del bambino e lei si è fatta viva perché incazzata che lui non si stia prendendo abbastanza responsabilità  (probabilmente si sta assumendo solo quella economica)
> - per la precisione, durante i dieci anni lui aveva sempre detto di non volere figli, ma aveva anche detto che prima o poi saremmo andati a convivere e ci saremmo sposati
> ...


Io farei la tara a parecchio cosa che ti ha detto.
Lei non si è rifatta viva.
Lui sapeva del bambino, e si è sempre tenuto in contatto con lei.
Probabilmente le ha fatto delle promesse NON mantenute e ora lei vuole riscuotere.
E' probabile faccia causa per l'attribuzione di paternità.
Io controllerei se si sta muovendo in tal senso. 
Tu stai attenta a non venire usata anche per prestargli soldi, che ne avrà bisogno.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Secondo me chi fa sport ad alto livello non ci rinuncia solo per tranquillizzare la compagna con la quale non ha mai voluto fare un figlio o convivere. Perché visto come sono andate le cose, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non sei importante per lui. Chi fa sport ad alto livello non rinuncia così facilmente, ce l’ha impresso nel suo modo di vivere, non ci rinuncia per una donna che ha già tradito varie volte. *Possibile che allo sport di alto livello abbia già rinunciato da un po’ e ultimamente faceva sport “ da camera”.*



:up:


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

" Scusa amore, sono un po' nei casini per colpa di una pazza, ti ho tradito ma ero posseduto dal vizio, quindi non ero io. Comunque niente di serio. Ah ho chiesto alla matta stalker di fare il test del DNA per rassicurare te, ma non ha voluto. Andiamo a convivere?"


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le varie descrizioni di questa relazione mi sembrano la base per un film di Ozpetek però non so dove piazzare il gay.
> Non vi sembra una rivelazione da La Fate Ignoranti?


A me sembra più una commedia all'italiana.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le varie descrizioni di questa relazione mi sembrano la base per un film di Ozpetek però non so dove piazzare il gay.
> Non vi sembra una rivelazione da La Fate Ignoranti?


A me sembra più una commedia all'italiana.
Lui è il Gassman della situazione.
Il padre, ovviamente
(trattandosi di Ozpetek meglio precisare)


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha detto una volta che hai risposto ?
> Guarda, che una donna che ha fatto un figlio con un altro, non ha motivo di rifarsi viva con il tuo compagno e rinfacciargli delle cose. Con che titolo ?
> *Quindi io presumo che il figlio sia del tuo compagno e che non hanno mai smesso di essere in contatto*. Semmai adesso è successo qualcosa che l’ha fatta molto arrabbiare.


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> " Scusa amore, sono un po' nei casini per colpa di una pazza, ti ho tradito ma ero posseduto dal vizio, quindi non ero io. Comunque niente di serio. Ah ho chiesto alla matta stalker di fare il test del DNA per rassicurare te, ma non ha voluto. Andiamo a convivere?"


Si sta arrampicando sugli specchi.
Bugie al limite del ridicolo.


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha detto una volta che hai risposto ?
> Guarda, che una donna che ha fatto un figlio con un altro, non ha motivo di rifarsi viva con il tuo compagno e rinfacciargli delle cose. Con che titolo ?
> Quindi io presumo che il figlio sia del tuo compagno e che non hanno mai smesso di essere in contatto. Semmai adesso è successo qualcosa che l’ha fatta molto arrabbiare.


Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???" 
Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
Lei: "chiedi a lui"
Io: "dimmi tu"
Ma lei non dice nulla. Le chiedo espressamente se il suo bambino sia del mio compagno, lei prima non risponde e poi, siccome l'ho francamente insultata (dicendole che è una troia e la prova è il fatto che suo figlio non ha padre... scusate ma ero fuori di me), quando Le ho chiesto di nuovo se il bambino fosse del mio compagno ha risposto "sono affari miei di chi è mio figlio".
Ora scrivendo mi viene in mente che il bambino potrebbe effettivamente essere di un altro, ma lei sta dicendo al mio compagno che è suo per avere il supporto economico più lauto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembra più una commedia all'italiana.
> Lui è il Gassman della situazione.
> Il padre, ovviamente
> (trattandosi di Ozpetek meglio precisare)


A me sembra invece Margherita Buy stranita.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...


:sbatti:


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao
> Secondo me chi fa sport ad alto livello non ci rinuncia solo per tranquillizzare la compagna con la quale non ha mai voluto fare un figlio o convivere. Perché visto come sono andate le cose, mi spiace dirtelo, ma non sei importante per lui. Chi fa sport ad alto livello non rinuncia così facilmente, ce l’ha impresso nel suo modo di vivere, non ci rinuncia per una donna che ha già tradito varie volte. Possibile che allo sport di alto livello abbia già rinunciato da un po’ e ultimamente faceva sport “ da camera”.
> Probabilmente, se è il padre del bambino, lui pensa che nella situazione in cui deve prendersi la responsabilità economica di un figlio, la tua presenza come dipendente importante nell’azienda è importante per il buon andamento della dita. Ma nessuno è indispensabile, probabilmente si sente insicuro e vuole avere almeno la certezza della tua presenza come “socia”.
> Chiedi di regolarizzare la tua posizione di socia nell’azienda; è giusto che lo fai e forse dalla sua risposta capirai ancora altro da quest’uomo. Io credo che vorrà tergiversare anche su questo fronte.


A 43 anni non sei più da sport professionista, o comunque di "alto livello". A meno che non giochi a bocce.
Potrebbe non essere una rinuncia cosi sacrificata, cosa che confermerebbe ancora una volta il suo modus.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...



Guarda che lei non è una tua  "nemica". Lui gioca sul fatto che tu la veda così. Non lo capisci???


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ora scrivendo mi viene in mente che il bambino potrebbe effettivamente essere di un altro, ma lei sta dicendo al mio compagno che è suo per avere il supporto economico più lauto


E vabbeh dai. Non mi dire che adesso ci vogliono altre 30 pagine per capire quest'altra cosa.

Come sarebbe che può essere di un altro? Perché se non è il figlio che rappresenta la questione allora, come dicevo, c'è qualcos'altro di altrettanto pressante.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> A 43 anni non sei più da sport professionista, o comunque di "alto livello". A meno che non giochi a bocce.
> Potrebbe non essere una rinuncia cosi sacrificata, cosa che confermerebbe ancora una volta il suo modus.


Karate?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...


Rileggi quello che ti ho scritto.
E cancella dalla tua mente l'ultima frase che hai scritto.


----------



## Tradita (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> A 43 anni non sei più da sport professionista, o comunque di "alto livello". A meno che non giochi a bocce.
> Potrebbe non essere una rinuncia cosi sacrificata, cosa che confermerebbe ancora una volta il suo modus.


Ti assicuro... sicuramente è una rinuncia molto molto grossa per lui


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> A 43 anni non sei più da sport professionista, o comunque di "alto livello". A meno che non giochi a bocce.
> Potrebbe non essere una rinuncia cosi sacrificata, cosa che confermerebbe ancora una volta il suo modus.


Si che si può fare sport di alto livello anche sopra i 50. Ma non si rinuncia così giusto per tranquillizzare lei sulla fedeltà.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Karate?


Mah....fra 4/5 anni al massimo il numero degli acciacchi supereranno quelli del medagliere.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ti assicuro... sicuramente è una rinuncia molto molto grossa per lui


Ma a te cosa te ne viene in tasca da questa rinuncia?

A te paga e riconosce il giusto per 12 ore di lavoro, trasferte eccetera o anche questo è per amore?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Mah....fra 4/5 anni al massimo il numero degli acciacchi supereranno quelli del medagliere.


Ho un'amica che insegna Reggaeton, Zumba, Chair Dance, Danza del Ventre a oltre 50 anni...
E di acciacchi non ne ha neppure uno.
E karate si fa abbondantemente oltre i 50.
Conobbi Tajii Kase che era ben oltre i 50.
Una potenza.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Si che si può fare sport di alto livello anche sopra i 50*. Ma non si rinuncia così giusto per tranquillizzare lei sulla fedeltà.


Hai ragione sul fatto che non si rinuncia alle passioni, non è possibile se la cosa non parte da se stessi.

Ma mi fai un esempio di sport ad alto livello di mezz'età?


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che insegna Reggaeton, Zumba, Chair Dance, Danza del Ventre a oltre 50 anni...
> E di acciacchi non ne ha neppure uno.
> E karate si fa abbondantemente oltre i 50.
> Conobbi Tajii Kase che era ben oltre i 50.
> Una potenza.


Danny, io ti voglio bene. Arrenditi.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che non si rinuncia alle passioni, non è possibile se la cosa non parte da se stessi.
> 
> Ma mi fai un esempio di sport ad alto livello di mezz'età?


Paolo Venturini?

Non ti indico gli atleti che conosco personalmente nell'ambito delle arti marziali.
E' vero, l'età non consente più di riportare gli stessi risultati di quando erano giovani. ma ugualmente dedicano ore alla settimana (a che gare e stage) al loro sport preferito.
Anche il ciclismo si può fare a qualsiasi età.
Puoi anche fare l'allenatore... e spendere parecchie ore.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...



Nel 2019 non si può ingannare un uomo su un figlio che non è suo. Se c’è un minimo dubbio c'è il test del DNA.
Dopo quello che hai raccontato sopra credo che il figlio sia suo.
Lei ti ha chiesto se lui ti ha confessato “solo” il tradimento.
Hai notato questo ?
Certo che se l’hai insultata lei si è chiusa, comunque la conferma deve arrivare da lui. Lei si è trattenuta di dirti una cosa che avrebbe dovuto dirtela lui.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...


Te la sei giocata male attaccandola. Sei una donna e seppure non hai figli, neppure io ne ho, dovresti sapere che niente fa incattivire più una donna, e una madre, che toccandole i figli (è uno di quei saperi che si sentono dentro, non serve neppure spiegarli). Questo vale per ogni specie animale. Non esiste niente che faccia incazzare di più una femmina di qualsiasi specie (umana o animale) che toccare i cuccioli, fa proprio scatenare una belva. Le tue parole "figlio senza padre" sono state una lama, vanno a toccare quanto per lei è più prezioso. Ecco perchè si è chiusa appena hai nominato il figlio.

Se lei dicesse a lui che è suo per avere soldi, lui va farsi un test del DNA e non sgancia una lira finchè lei non si muove legalmente. Tu continui a vedere lui come vittima di una ritorsione.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che non si rinuncia alle passioni, non è possibile se la cosa non parte da se stessi.
> 
> Ma mi fai un esempio di sport ad alto livello di mezz'età?


Alto livello significa alto livello amatoriale.
Dilettantistico.
Ce ne sono tanti.

Equitazione.
Paracadutismo.
Motociclismo.
Scherma.


Per dire i primi che mi vengono in mente.
Comunque 43 anni da sportivo non escludono un alto livello sia pure amatoriale in molto altro.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Hai ragione sul fatto che non si rinuncia alle passioni, non è possibile se la cosa non parte da se stessi.
> 
> Ma mi fai un esempio di sport ad alto livello di mezz'età?


Alpinismo: Ulrich Inderbinen 
Ciclismo e qui è facile: ogni club che si rispetta ha ciclisti over 60 che fanno 100 km al giorno con più di 1000m di dislivello. 
E ancora tanti , tanti esempi.
Ma veramente non lo sapevi ?


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Paolo Venturini?
> 
> Non ti indico gli atleti che conosco personalmente nell'ambito delle arti marziali.
> E' vero, l'età non consente più di riportare gli stessi risultati di quando erano giovani. ma ugualmente dedicano ore alla settimana al loro sport preferito.
> ...


Non saprei, però se mi si parla di sport ad alto livello io penso principalmente alla competizione.

Che poi a 50 nulla è perduto lo so, ma sai com'é...


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma a te cosa te ne viene in tasca da questa rinuncia?
> 
> A te paga e riconosce il giusto per 12 ore di lavoro, trasferte eccetera o anche questo è per amore?


:applauso:

Lui porta tutto su un piano "malato". Come se l'amore sia rinunciare allo sport. Non vorrei che dietro vi sia una richiesta di una qualche rinuncia a lei. Quindi di fondo è una sorta di contrattazione non esplicitata, un compromesso. Io rinuncio a questo e te rinunci a voler sapere cosa c'è dietro quello che ho combinato con l'altra.

EDIT: non vorrei che trovare compromessi sia alla base della sua attività lavorativa quindi la prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente, con l'amante e con lei


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Alto livello significa alto livello amatoriale.
> Dilettantistico.
> Ce ne sono tanti.
> 
> ...


Eh ma da amatoriale va bene pure il rugbista.

In questo senso, per carità, avete ragione. Concordo.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Comunque l'altra donna voleva far sapere a Tradita del tradimento.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Alpinismo: Ulrich Inderbinen
> Ciclismo e qui è facile: ogni club che si rispetta ha ciclisti over 60 che fanno 100 km al giorno con più di 1000m di dislivello.
> E ancora tanti , tanti esempi.
> Ma veramente non lo sapevi ?


Inderbinen a 90 anni ha scalato l’ultima volta il Cervino.
Probabilmente nessuno qui l’ha mai fatto. A 80 anni faceva ancora competizioni di sci.
Ma non hai mai visto persone sopra i 60 che si fanno le fuori piste ?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> R Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> Ma lei non dice nulla.



Lui doveva dirti qualcosa.
Lei si aspettava qualcosa da lui.
Che lui non ha fatto.
E lei si è vendicata, ma soprattutto ha voluto metterlo alle strette mettendovi in crisi.
Devi capire perché.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Eh ma da amatoriale va bene pure il rugbista.
> 
> In questo senso, per carità, avete ragione. Concordo.


Quando vai in gara, a determinate categorie, gareggi pure coi professionisti eh.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque l'altra donna voleva far sapere a Tradita del tradimento.


L'ha fatto per fare capire a lui che non era disposta a fermarsi.
Infatti a lei ha chiesto di passare lui al telefono.

Cosa che mi fa pensare che in passato si sia "fermata" (in parole povere ha smesso di fare la brava amante).


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> :applauso:  Lui porta tutto su un piano "malato". Come se l'amore sia rinunciare allo sport. Non vorrei che dietro vi sia una richiesta di una qualche rinuncia a lei. Quindi di fondo è una sorta di contrattazione non esplicitata, un compromesso. Io rinuncio a questo e te rinunci a voler sapere cosa c'è dietro quello che ho combinato con l'altra.  EDIT: non vorrei che trovare compromessi sia alla base della sua attività lavorativa quindi la prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente


  Ma suona stonata solo a me sta faccenda che un rapporto si basi sulle rinunce incrociate più o meno esibite o richieste come fossero trofei da esibire? Una rinuncia ai figli, l'altro allo sport preferito..... a me le rinunce esibite hanno sempre puzzto di ricattatorio. Bah....


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque l'altra donna voleva far sapere a Tradita del tradimento.


Infatti.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

I bambini costano...


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Qui ci sono 2 donne.
Una che ha un bambino, l'altra no.
Tutte e due con lo stesso uomo.
Secondo voi, chi sente di avere più diritti?


----------



## Lara3 (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui ci sono 2 donne.
> Una che ha un bambino, l'altra no.
> Tutte e due con lo stesso uomo.
> Secondo voi, chi sente di avere più diritti?


Tutte e due pensano di avere più diritti.
Il problema è che lui la pensa diversamente.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando vai in gara, a determinate categorie, gareggi pure coi professionisti eh.


Allora, specifichiamo intanto che ci sono sport sicuramente più longevi di altri nei quali trovare giovanotti attempati è la normalità. Ora, non vorrei esagerare, ma se gareggi pure con i professionisti significa anche che adotti pratiche, diciamo, professionali. Ma vabbeh, tanto non cambia.

Parto da presupposti quali prestazioni e competizione, in questo ambito l'età ha il suo peso.
Non intendevo che l'età escludesse la possibilità di dare il meglio di se stessi.


----------



## Vera (9 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Riassumo velocemente quella notte: io e lui eravamo insieme. Lei chiama lui decine e decine di volte, lui risponde prima professionalmente, come se lei lo stesse chiamando per questioni di lavoro. La liquida dicendo che avrebbe analizzato il problema lavorativo il giorno seguente e riattacca. Lei insiste perché ovviamente non c'era una ragione lavorativa alla base delle chiamate. Continua a chiamare a raffica, lui non risponde. Decido di rispondere io al telefono di lui (in presenza di lui), le chiedo come mai lei continui a chiamarlo. Lei risponde con frasi vaghe del tipo "chiedi a lui per quale ragione, tanto a me non crederesti". Io insisto ma niente, Lei rimane criptica. Riagganciamo. Lei prova a chiamare lui altre volte, lui spegne il cellulare. Lei chiama me, ma chiedendomi di passarle lui al telefono. Quella stessa notte lui mi rivela il tradimento. A quel punto io dico a lei che ho saputo del tradimento, Che lui ha confessato. Lei dice "ha confessato solo il tradimento???"
> Io: "Si, che altro c'è?"
> Lei: "chiedi a lui"
> Io: "dimmi tu"
> ...


Guarda, non so se mi fai più tenerezza o più rabbia.
Finiscila di trovare giustificazioni.
Lui si sta letteralmente cagando addosso e si sta appigliando alla persona che, sa per certo, lo appoggerà e gli crederà sempre, come ha sempre fatto.
La sua leggerezza la sta pagando cara e cosa fa? Come i bambini dopo che fanno la marachella. "ora mi netto a fare il bravo, lo prometto!". Così fa un minimo di confessioni per scaricarsi la coscienza, preme per la convivenza che non arrivava mai, smette di giocare a golf e giura di dedicare il tempo che impiegava a lucidare le mazze, a te.
È come quando a 3 anni ti nascondi sotto le coperte e i mostri spariscono.
(chiedo scusa a tutti i bambini del mondo)


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tutte e due pensano di avere più diritti.
> Il problema è che lui la pensa diversamente.


Lui se le sta tenendo buone entrambe.


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque l'altra donna voleva far sapere a Tradita del tradimento.


Non credo fosse il suo obiettivo.
Altrimenti le avrebbe spiattellato tutto, l’occasione l’ha avuta.

Magari incazzata com’era se ne è semplicemente fregata delle ripercussioni.


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Guarda, non so se mi fai più tenerezza o più rabbia. Finiscila di trovare giustificazioni. Lui si sta letteralmente cagando addosso e si sta appigliando alla persona che, sa per certo, lo appoggerà e gli crederà sempre, come ha sempre fatto. La sua leggerezza la sta pagando cara e cosa fa? Come i bambini dopo che fanno la marachella. "ora mi netto a fare il bravo, lo prometto!". Così fa un minimo di confessioni per scaricarsi la coscienza, preme per la convivenza che non arrivava mai, smette di giocare a golf e giura di dedicare il tempo che impiegava a lucidare le mazze, a te. È come quando a 3 anni ti nascondi sotto le coperte e i mostri spariscono. (chiedo scusa a tutti i bambini del mondo)


  Quoto parola per parola, ma purtroppo vedo che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol capire, di chi non intende farsi delle domande su chi gli sta accanto, di come ha condotto il rapporto per anni.


----------



## JON (9 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo fosse il suo obiettivo.
> Altrimenti le avrebbe spiattellato tutto, l’occasione l’ha avuta.
> 
> Magari incazzata com’era se ne è semplicemente fregata delle ripercussioni.


Si. E' stata provocatoria.

Questi qua secondo me hanno una relazione parallela. Sono arrivati ad un bivio e sono successe delle cose. Lui, per contenere, ha raccontato che lei si è rifatta viva per vecchie e pregresse questioni di letto.


----------



## Vera (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto parola per parola, ma purtroppo vedo che non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol capire, di chi non intende farsi delle domande su chi gli sta accanto, di come ha condotto il rapporto per anni.


Già. È davvero triste


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non credo fosse il suo obiettivo.
> Altrimenti le avrebbe spiattellato tutto, l’occasione l’ha avuta.
> 
> Magari incazzata com’era se ne è semplicemente fregata delle ripercussioni.


Il motivo dell'incazzatura scioglierebbe qualsiasi dubbio.
Lei non ha voluto dirlo.
O non è riuscito a dirlo, trovandosi di fronte una incazzata?
Comunque non ha rivelato poco, eh...
Ha fatto in modo di arrivare a questa situazione senza risultare la spia.
Questo per conservarsi lui.
O pretendere da lui una prova.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

... ma poi, perché dovrebbe essere l'amante ad assumersi la responsabilità di dire tutto alla compagna?
E' lui che deve farlo.
Lui magari glielo prometteva da un anno, da quando è nato il figlio.
Lui accampava scuse, o inventava balle.
Lei alla fine ha telefonato per creare scompiglio.
E indurre lui a confessare tutto. 
E a mantenere una promessa fatta. Un impegno preso.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma suona stonata solo a me sta faccenda che un rapporto si basi sulle rinunce incrociate più o meno esibite o richieste come fossero trofei da esibire? Una rinuncia ai figli, l'altro allo sport preferito..... a me le rinunce esibite hanno sempre puzzto di ricattatorio. Bah....


Infatti era questo che intendo con piano "malato".


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Infatti era questo che intendo con piano "malato".


  Condivido.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Si. E' stata provocatoria.
> 
> Questi qua secondo me hanno una relazione parallela. Sono arrivati ad un bivio e sono successe delle cose. Lui, per contenere, ha raccontato che lei si è rifatta viva per vecchie e pregresse questioni di letto.


Ho pensato anch'io ad una relazione parallela però avanzo dei dubbi per l'idiosincrasia verso i bambini di lui.
Lui potrebbe averle chiesto di abortire, o magari è ciò che si sarebbe augurato in cuor suo. Lei ha deciso di tenere il bambino (su questo non abbiamo dubbi dato che è nato). Lì la relazione tra loro è finita, o è finita con la crescita del pancione.
Gli accordi che avran preso tra loro li san loro.
Se questa donna ha avuto solo rapporti con lui nel periodo della fecondazione lei sa per certo che è lui ad essere il padre. Lui invece non può esserne certo, l'unica certezza potrebbe averla solo se era veramente una relazione, in cui sapeva tutto di lei e lei era stracotta (insomma sapere tempi orari girare per casa di lei).
Se lui viene ricattato da lei per soldi potrebbe non dargli nulla, che lei richieda prova legali che lui sia il padre.

Altro pensiero:  l'idiosincrasia verso i bambini di lui, il non voler riconoscere il figlio, potrebbe voler dire anche non volerlo proprio vedere, quindi dalla nascita del bambino lui ha girato al largo dall'amante


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, perché?
> Non vuoi un figlio perché non ti interessa avere un figlio. Per le più svariate ragioni. Comunque a lui non è precluso. Ma non credo che lo volesse fare con quella che ha definito una  "matta". Dai.
> E anzi: pare che lui sia circondato da matte.
> Matta l'amante.
> ...


io parlavo della mia amica.
Il compagno della mia amica è andato con l'altra. 12 anni di convivenza spariti.
Lei sola
Lui con la famiglia che diceva di non volere


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Comunque li conosco solo io quelli che stanno anni con una, non vogliono figli, poi si mettono con un’altra e i figli li fanno? Alla prima bisogna però indorare la pillola o trovare una giustificazione, soprattutto se pure le famiglie ormai sono apparentate.


----------



## patroclo (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sfugge sempre qualcosa eeehh
> 
> Lei era innamorata , lui non più di tanto. Questo è il vero motivo.
> Non vuoi fare un figlio 1) perchè vuoi attenzioni solo per te   2) perchè quella donna non la ritieni giusta per una famiglia
> ...


a me sfugge? 
bello come sei piena di certezze su storie di altri, [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ti direbbe che proietti 
A onor del vero esistono uomini e anche donne che non vogliono figli per i più svariati motivi....non lì definirei egoisti a priori, trovo molto più egoista chi fa figli per soddisfare propri bisogni personali senza avere l'equilibrio per evitare di rovesciarci addosso tutte le proprie frustrazioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> a me sfugge?
> bello come sei piena di certezze su storie di altri, [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ti direbbe che proietti
> A onor del vero esistono uomini e anche donne che non vogliono figli per i più svariati motivi....non lì definirei egoisti a priori, trovo molto più egoista chi fa figli per soddisfare propri bisogni personali senza avere l'equilibrio per evitare di rovesciarci addosso tutte le proprie frustrazioni


 ma guarda che non proietto niente, non sono mica un cinematografo
Riporto quanto ho visto e soprattutto sentito da diretti interessati.
Personalmente non mi sarei mai legata ad uno che non voleva figli.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque li conosco solo io quelli che stanno anni con una, non vogliono figli, poi si mettono con un’altra e i figli li fanno? Alla prima bisogna però indorare la pillola o trovare una giustificazione, soprattutto se pure le famiglie ormai sono apparentate.


 non li conosci solo tu, ho esposto il caso della mia amica.
E c'è ben poco da indorare la pillola la realtà è quella.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma guarda che non proietto niente, non sono mica un cinematografo
> Riporto quanto ho visto e soprattutto sentito da diretti interessati.
> Personalmente non mi sarei mai legata ad uno che non voleva figli.


E questa sei tu 
Ma ci sono uomini s donne che non vogliono figli pur essendo molto innamorati
Ne conosco due 
Certo che bisogna essere d’accordo entrambi


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E questa sei tu
> Ma ci sono uomini s donne che non vogliono figli pur essendo molto innamorati
> Ne conosco due
> Certo che bisogna essere d’accordo entrambi


 certamente, questa è la parte fondamentale. 
Il peggio arriva quando uno dei 2 cambia idea, ma l'altro sarà escluso


----------



## Vera (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque li conosco solo io quelli che stanno anni con una, non vogliono figli, poi si mettono con un’altra e i figli li fanno? Alla prima bisogna però indorare la pillola o trovare una giustificazione, soprattutto se pure le famiglie ormai sono apparentate.


Ne conosco anch'io una. Me.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] vuoi partecipare a questa discussione http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/26116-amore-ammore-e-altri-sentimenti    ?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] vuoi partecipare a questa discussione http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/26116-amore-ammore-e-altri-sentimenti    ?


----------



## Jacaranda (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque l'altra donna voleva far sapere a Tradita del tradimento.


L’altra donna e’ disperata ....
Non sappiamo se abbia avuto il figlio con dolo  o meno ...ma se lo sta crescendo da sola e chissà lui cosa le ha raccontato ..
Ora, dopo il tumulto ormonale ormai lo sta forse vedendo com’e’...e pretende 
Pare che più della metà delle richiesta di riconoscimento venga fatta quanto il bimbo ha un anno e mezzo circa ....


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma razionalmente se lui non voleva figli per x ragioni e lei voleva un figlio cosa doveva fare? Un figlio è un progetto condiviso di solito. Lei non voleva un figlio a priori ma *dall'uomo che amava*. Allora per il desiderio di maternità avrebbe dovuto cercare un altro uomo? Mi sembra eccessivo affermare che se l è tenuto per non restare sola. Poi *è lecito sperare che uno cambi idea con il tempo* ma poi il tempo finisce.



Io vado in cortocircuito nei grassetti. 

Se amo (e ben sai come io non sia una patita dell'amore come spinta del mondo) amo l'interezza dell'altro. 
I suoi desideri e i suoi non desideri, per intenderci. 

Quindi, se amo un uomo che non desidera figli, lo amo anche nel suo non desiderare figli. 

Dove è l'amore per chi ho davanti se spero che chi ho davanti diventi diverso da chi è? 

Io non desidero figli. Sempre dichiarato. 
Se qualcuno stesse con me sperando e ritenendo lecito sperare che io cambi la mia risposta sarebbe (e lo è stata col mio ex) un vaffanculo dal profondo del cuore. 

Lo troverei (e l'ho trovato) un insulto. 

Altro che amore. 

Stai con me, desiderando un'altra me?
Ma camminare. Passi lunghi e ben distesi. 

E' davvero questo l'amore? 
Aspettare che chi si ama diventi qualcuno di diverso da chi è, che non sia sè?  
Oppure renderlo "responsabile" (anche solo nella propria mente) del sacrificio di sè?
(trasformarlo simbolicamente nell'altare su cui si immola se stessi in una parte essenziale?)

- e un figlio mi sembra qualcosa di essenziale. che sia desiderarlo oppure no -

Io lo trovo veramente triste. Ma proprio tanto.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma suona stonata solo a me sta faccenda che un rapporto si basi sulle rinunce incrociate più o meno esibite o richieste come fossero trofei da esibire? Una rinuncia ai figli, l'altro allo sport preferito..... a me le rinunce esibite hanno sempre puzzto di ricattatorio. Bah....


No, suona parecchio stonato pure a me. 

Stonato e triste. 

E anche sintomo di non cura di sè. Prima ancora che scrittura sul libretto dei debiti e dei crediti. 

Fra l'altro...le cose fatte per l'altro...mah. 
Poi alla fine è con se stessi che si fanno i conti. 

Io non desidero figli. non ho figli. 
Ma è una scelta che mi fa essere fedele a me ogni volta che la rinnovo. 
Forse arriverà un momento in cui non la rinnoverò e non potrò averne per questioni di età.
Sicuramente mi dispiacerà. 
Ma guardandomi da quel dispiacere a ritroso nel percorso che mi ha portata a sentirlo so che incontrerò una me che non si stava tradendo, che non si stava azzoppando sotto nessun aspetto.Una fedele e onorabile. 

E il dispiacere, in questi termini non ferisce, è solo uno sguardo amorevole su ciò che è stato. 
Resta affetto per sè.
Per le proprie scelte. 
Affetto e tenerezza. 

Tutto questo ragionare sul fatto che siamo esseri che si dispiegano nel tempo, pur vivendo nel presente, nel qui e ora, a me sembra sempre più mancante. 
come se vivere nel presente stia diventando un vivere nel futuro guardando il passato. 
Mah...

Altro che cogli l'attimo.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Certo, di sicuro queste prime reazioni non rappresentano ne una soluzione ne una condizione ottimale.
> 
> Penso che, trattandosi di tradimento, anche le considerazioni più improbabili sono da comprendere per lo stato di smarrimento in cui questo la scaraventa.



Già.

D'altro canto non si può risolvere un problema con lo stesso tipo di pensiero che si è usato per crearlo. 

Poi, ecco...quando un problema, una situazione, non ha una soluzione, non è un problema è una realtà che non si può che accettare. Scegliendo cosa discende da quell'accettazione. 

Se devo esser sincera, da quel che leggo, il tradimento (tanto per cambiare) non mi sembra per niente il fulcro del disorientamento.
Mi sembra semmai lo svelamento del disorientamento.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Tutto vale anche specularmente.
 E capisco che vedere che poi un figlio c’è può essere inaccettabile.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto vale anche specularmente.
> E capisco che vedere che poi un figlio c’è può essere inaccettabile.


sai che non capisco cosa intendi? 

sii meno criptica


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> sai che non capisco cosa intendi?
> 
> sii meno criptica


Che lui è stato amato nel suo non desiderio di figli.
Lei non è stata amata intera, lei ha allontanato il pensiero di un figlio.
Poi scopre che lui un figlio lo ha avuto da un tradimento.
E lei cerca di negare la realtà.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’altra donna e’ disperata ....
> Non sappiamo se abbia avuto il figlio con dolo  o meno ...ma se lo sta crescendo da sola e chissà lui cosa le ha raccontato ..
> Ora, dopo il tumulto ormonale ormai lo sta forse vedendo com’e’...e pretende
> Pare che più della metà delle richiesta di riconoscimento venga fatta quanto il bimbo ha un anno e mezzo circa ....


Temo tu abbia ragione. 
Quest'uomo ha preso in giro tutte e due le donne.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che lui è stato amato nel suo non desiderio di figli.
> Lei non è stata amata intera, lei ha allontanato il pensiero di un figlio.
> Poi scopre che lui un figlio lo ha avuto da un tradimento.
> E lei cerca di negare la realtà.




Adesso ho capito. Grazie. 

Io mi riferivo proprio al passaggio di betty. Che davvero fa cortocircuito. (in me)

Il pensiero di tradita invece non l'ho mica capito, a dire la verità.
La leggo piuttosto contraddittoria. Se devo essere sincera. 

E torno sempre al solito punto, con le argomentazioni che lei pone:

amare l'altro è rinunciare a parti di sè, spezzare la propria interezza in favore dell'altro? 

Io, che non amo l'amore lo sai, e trovo sia una parola piuttosto abusata, trovo veramente poco amorevole un pensiero del genere. 

Chi offro all'altro che amo?
Una me storpiata in essenza purchè rispondente a lui (oppure lei)? 

Per davvero questo è stato amato unhappy nel suo non voler figli. Facciamo che è così. 
Adesso, che lui un figlio ce l'ha cosa succede?
Lo ama solo se resta quello che non vuole figli? 
E quindi quell'ipotetico figlio non può che essere un errore? 
O meglio, lei non è ancora all'errore. 

Lei è all'inganno.
Ossia al lui che sì, ha il vizio di non saperlo tenere nei pantaloni, ma non è questo. 

E' che quell'altra lo ha ingannato. 

A me non sembra un semplice negare la realtà eh. 
mi sembra ben più articolata la questione. 

Mi sto capendo da sola?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito. Grazie.
> 
> Io mi riferivo proprio al passaggio di betty. Che davvero fa cortocircuito. (in me)
> 
> ...


Per ricomporre la dissonanza cognitiva e non rinunciare alla sicurezza che trova nella relazione,  tradita ha scelto di considerare lui un uomo vittima della propria esuberanza sessuale e della manipolazione delle donnette e della donnaccia che da quella ludica esuberanza ha avuto un figlio.
Ma non è riuscita a scegliere altro perché ha accettato di relazionarsi solo in un rapporto ludico e immaturo che vede i rispettivi genitori come compiaciuti spettatori dei loro giochi.


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io vado in cortocircuito nei grassetti.
> 
> Se amo (e ben sai come io non sia una patita dell'amore come spinta del mondo) amo l'interezza dell'altro.
> I suoi desideri e i suoi non desideri, per intenderci.
> ...


Be non conosco tanti elementi, non se se lui avesse motivato la sua volontà, se fosse un "vediamo", se lei ha trasferito la sua maternità con l accudimento di lui, dico solo che dire che c'è rimasta per non restate sola è un giudizio affrettato.

Lecito non vuol dire giusto.
Ho conosciuto 2 coppie che non desideravano figli, sono entrambe rimaste incinta, una ha avuto un aborto spontaneo, l altra ha praticato una ivg. 
Dopo 8/9 mesi hanno cercato volontariamente un figlio. Erano sempre loro, la stessa coppia, e stanno ancora insieme da 10 anni. Una ha avuto anche un secondo figlio.

Poi io cerco di capire, se vuoi sapere cosa avrei fatto io be' è un'altra cosa. Ma sono inevitabilmente condizionata dal mio vissuto, vengo da una famiglia numerosa, per me famiglia è tribù, condivisione di gioia e dolori, sono proprio densa di legami familiari e questo è stato immediatamente percepito dai miei amici e fidanzati. Sempre.
Mai avrei potuto scegliere un uomo che non mi avesse trasmesso il senso di famiglia, e quindi una paternità latente. Ancor prima di dichiarare le proprie volontà. Ma questa sono io che non sono Tradita .


----------



## robson (15 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io vado in cortocircuito nei grassetti.
> 
> Se amo (e ben sai come io non sia una patita dell'amore come spinta del mondo) amo l'interezza dell'altro.
> I suoi desideri e i suoi non desideri, per intenderci.
> ...


come fai a non amare e voler vedere un figlio diventare grande anche se non lo desideri? anch'io ero un pò restio a volere figli ma  dopo che sono nati sono diventati lo scopo e la felicità vera  di una vita.  non ho parole x tentare di capire una persona  che scappa  lasciando un figlio senza  mai + vederlo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2019)

robson ha detto:


> come fai a non amare e voler vedere un figlio diventare grande anche se non lo desideri? anch'io ero un pò restio a volere figli ma  dopo che sono nati sono diventati lo scopo e la felicità vera  di una vita.  non ho parole x tentare di capire una persona  che scappa  lasciando un figlio senza  mai + vederlo.


Io mi riferivo allo scegliersi un compagno o una compagno che riguardo alla scelta di avere o non avere figli ha una posizione chiara e ben precisa e, pur sapendolo, si sta lì ad aspettare passivamente (nella migliore delle ipotesi) che cambi idea.  

C'è una bella differenza fra l'essere un po' restio e avere una posizione definita. 

Chi è stato con me per dieci anni, ho poi scoperto, non mi aveva minimamente presa sul serio su certe mie posizioni che io avevo dichiarato definitive. 
Mi ha mentito. Facendo finta di credere mentre in realtà se ne stava in agguato nell'attesa di trovare un varco per farmi fare quello che lui desiderava. 
Quando il varco non l'ha trovato si è pure dichiarato deluso :facepalm:

E credimi...non sapevo se tirargli un diretto perchè mi stava facendo veramente male scoprire chi era per davvero o scoppiare a ridere, perchè trovavo assolutamente grottesco che di una sua aspettativa (non dichiarata ma nascosta nella compiacenza) volesse darmi la responsabilità.

ho scelto il silenzio. per rispetto degli anni insieme. 
Ma quei pochi dubbi che avevo a quel punto su di lui, si sono sciolti come neve al sole. 

Non tollero che mi si faccia dire o pensare o fare qualcosa che non ho scelto io. E sono molto rifiutante e intollerante (invecchiando peggioro pure) con chi soltanto ci prova. Anche da lontano. 

Penso fermamente che un comportamento del genere - tacere aspettative nell'attesa più o meno passiva o di un cambiamento o della presentazione dello scontrino - abbia a che fare con molte cose, e che nessuna di quelle cose abbia a che fare con il tanto decantato amore. 

Questo era il mio discorso. 

che poi il tipo descritto nel 3d fosse inaffidabile, per i miei parametri, mi era evidente senza arrivare al sospetto del figlio. 
Ma ovviamente i miei parametri non sono universali. Valgono per me. 

La cosa interessante in quello che dici, secondo me, non è tanto il giudizio sul comportamento quanto la riflessione intorno al fatto che ci sono due donne che se lo contendono un tipo così. Una con un figlio e una con desiderio di maternità. 

Ma de gustibus...


----------



## Tradita (16 Maggio 2019)

*Aggiornamento*

Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...



Io mi stupisco di come certe situazioni vengano risolte.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


Per me tu pensi “ormai...”.
Per me tu pensi che hai fatto passare gli anni e ti sei fatta trascinare a vivere, piacevolmente, ma da ragazzi mentre ragazzi non eravate più e ora pensi con terrore che lui possa essere tentato da una vita che ha sempre rifiutato e allora accetti una convivenza che ora non ha il senso che avrebbe avuto anni fa. La accetti perché, meglio che niente.
Non vuoi cercare di capire perché lui te la stia proponendo proprio ora, perché l’importante è avere qualcosa.
Per me sbagli tutto.
Prima di tutto perché non è “ormai...” sei una donna ancora giovane.
E poi perché lui lo sta facendo per evitare un bambino. Poi se anche lui penserà ormai nei confronti di un bambino che ormai c’è, tu avrai fatto passare altri anni così, attaccata a un piacevole compagno di viaggi.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


Spiegami tu cerchi casa con uno che potrebbe avere avuto un figlio da un’altra donna mentre stava con te?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Spiegami tu cerchi casa con uno che potrebbe avere avuto un figlio da un’altra donna mentre stava con te?


Apprezzo la tua sintesi.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo allo scegliersi un compagno o una compagno che riguardo alla scelta di avere o non avere figli ha una posizione chiara e ben precisa e, pur sapendolo, si sta lì ad aspettare passivamente (nella migliore delle ipotesi) che cambi idea.
> 
> C'è una bella differenza fra l'essere un po' restio e avere una posizione definita.
> 
> ...


Sta cosa di ingravidare una per sottometterla é tanto, ma tanto primordiale. Non ti nego che ad una parte di me piace come idea :rotfl:


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


Cercate casa insieme? Direi che hai deciso. Bon. Auguri.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


Quindi Paperino non era lo zio?!?!??!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

Mi sta venendo il dubbio che neppure zio Paperone fosse zio...


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Mentre io e lui cerchiamo casa insieme, l'altra donna ha messo una nuova foto del bambino online. Identico al mio fidanzato come Paperino a qui quo qua. O è solo mia suggestione? Chissà...


Non puoi essere vera.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Non puoi essere vera.


In passato erano frequenti situazioni di questo tipo. Addirittura la legge richiedeva il consenso della moglie per il riconoscimento di un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio e un bambino nato da una relazione di una donna separata doveva risultare figlio di madre ignota per poter essere riconosciuto dal padre e non essere iscritto come figlio del marito della madre.
C’è anche un senso se si pensa che ogni figlio compartecipa della eredità.
Per fortuna è cambiata la mentalità e non esistono più i bastardi, ma vi sono solo bambini, figli con dei diritti.
Tradita deve avere la consapevolezza che i diritti esistono indipendentemente dalla volontà di lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In passato erano frequenti situazioni di questo tipo. Addirittura la legge richiedeva il consenso della moglie per il riconoscimento di un figlio nato fuori dal matrimonio e un bambino nato da una relazione di una donna separata doveva risultare figlio di madre ignota per poter essere riconosciuto dal padre e non essere iscritto come figlio del marito della madre.
> C’è anche un senso se si pensa che ogni figlio compartecipa della eredità.
> Per fortuna è cambiata la mentalità e non esistono più i bastardi, ma vi sono solo bambini, figli con dei diritti.
> Tradita deve avere la consapevolezza che i diritti esistono indipendentemente dalla volontà di lui.


La madre potrà chiedere il riconoscimento quando vuole ..così come potrà farlo il figlio più avanti .... 
fino a che questo non avverrà (e avverrà, se è suo)... il dubbio rimarrà sempre ... 
ma non è questo il punto.... 
immagino che tradita stia pensando di aver sprecato tanto tempo dietro a un fidanzato discutibile ....che oltre ad averle imposto il suo modo di intendere la relazione , senza scendere a un minimo di compromesso ..si e’ dimostrato anche più “cojone” (posso dirlo?) del previsto ... 
gli innumerevoli segnali ci sono sempre stati però ..e a mazzi...
La domanda sta sempre lì ...che ti aspettavi , cara tradita ? Un finale in cui entrambi poteste invecchiare mano nella mano in riva al lago ma con due case diverse ? O che prima o poi lui ti facesse una proposta di matrimonio per ripagarti degli (inutili) investimenti fatti sul cavallo sbagliato ?


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi Paperino non era lo zio?!?!??!!!!!!!!!!!!


Colpo di scena!


----------



## ipazia (16 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sta cosa di ingravidare una per sottometterla é tanto, ma tanto primordiale. Non ti nego che ad una parte di me piace come idea :rotfl:


Sono piuttosto d'accordo. A sottomissione io aggiungo appropriazione.  
Che a me richiama la dominazione dal basso. 

Mi ha fatto parecchio sorridere che in questo 3d sia emerso il fantasma del corrispettivo femminile, ossia l'inganno della donna che si fa ingravidare a insaputa rotfl::rotfl del maschio per incastrarlo. 

A me non piace come idea. 
Ma ho un orribile rapporto con l'appropriazione, diffido di chi si lascia dominare dal basso e di chi prova a dominare dal basso.


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

*Curiosità*

Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


Una stronza ma non toglie nulla al fatto che lui andrebbe preso a calci nel culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


 ma lo ha veramente incastrato o per un attimo lui condivideva l'idea?
Di sprovveduti ce ne sono, però certe situazioni vengono vissute con troppa leggerezza.
Della serie " mica rimarrà in cinta per una sola volta che non sono stato attento"


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma lo ha veramente incastrato o per un attimo lui condivideva l'idea?
> Di sprovveduti ce ne sono, però certe situazioni vengono vissute con troppa leggerezza.
> Della serie " mica rimarrà in cinta per una sola volta che non sono stato attento"


Ipotizziamo lo abbia incastrato


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ipotizziamo lo abbia incastrato


Ma incastrato come???
Io riesco a ipotizzare una  "che incastra" nell'ambito di una relazione per così dire  "stabile". Mica una relazione poco più che occasionale. Dai su. Cioè anche lui a quarant'anni suonati sa bene da dove arrivano i figli.

Tu piuttosto gli hai chiesto se non ha usato il preservativo? Giusto per capire più che altro se rischi tu qualcosa a livello di salute.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma incastrato come???
> Io riesco a ipotizzare una  "che incastra" *nell'ambito di una relazione per così dire  "stabile". Mica una relazione poco più che occasionale*. Dai su. Cioè anche lui a quarant'anni suonati sa bene da dove arrivano i figli.
> 
> Tu piuttosto gli hai chiesto se non ha usato il preservativo? Giusto per capire più che altro se rischi tu qualcosa a livello di salute.


Perché pensate tutti sia occasionale?
Se non ha usato il preservativo (mi sembra ovvio pensarlo) la relazione era stabile e c'era fiducia tra loro.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


E' una donna che a una certa età, consapevole di aver trovato l'uomo che poteva fare per lei e di aver perso la voglia di cercarne uno più libero per farci un figlio, ha fatto una scelta in cui l'orologio biologico, oltre alle garanzie di tutela che le fornisce la legge,  ha avuto il suo peso.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché pensate tutti sia occasionale?
> Se non ha usato il preservativo (mi sembra ovvio pensarlo) la relazione era stabile e c'era fiducia tra loro.


Oh.
E' lui eh, mica io, che ha detto di esserci andato una sola volta. E che comunque non era niente più che l'uccello che gli scappava dai pantaloni eccetera eccetera. Fermo restando che delle belle analisi del sangue le farei e le farei fare a lui.

Ma in tutto questo io leggo non leggerezza.
Superficialità.
In Tradita eh.
Ma poi anche pensavo  (allargando un po' il discorso). Non solo ci vai a convivere. Ma addirittura CERCHI CASA con lui. Cioè non basta andare a casa sua  (e tenere la tua). Ci metti risorse finanziarie per vincolarti di più. Te ne fotti delle malattie, pensi che l'altra sia una troia maledetta che lo ha incastrato, e tutto a posto! 

Chiedo scusa perché nulla ho contro Tradita.
E' che resto senza parole.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


Non sposterei troppo l’attenzione su di lei se fossi in te ... a prescindere dalla volontà di incastro o meno che lei possa aver avuto. 
Avere un bambino da sola e’ impegnativo ....se l’ha fatto non credo si tratti della conseguenza di un atto freddo e calcolato .
Credo piuttosto che lui l’abbia molto infarcita di balle ... frequentata parallelamente a te e fatto  credere di amarla ma di non poterti lasciare ... lei avrà pensato, forse, di risolvere così in un momento di disperazione .. chi lo sa...
Sicuramente non è quella che l’ha avvinghiato con gigantesfe spire, costringendolo a un rapporto sessuale unico e isolato e a non mettersi il profilattico....
Questo per dirti che il tema del bimbo non è da attribuire tanto a lei ..
 quando hai rapporti sessuali non protetti ...e non con la partner ufficiale ...devi mettere in conto che possa succedere questo ed altro...
Quindi in sintesi : giudizio morale molto negativo per lei...ma lui la batte su larga scala ...


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> *E' lui eh, mica io, che ha detto di esserci andato una sola volta.* E che comunque non era niente più che l'uccello che gli scappava dai pantaloni eccetera eccetera. Fermo restando che delle belle analisi del sangue le farei e le farei fare a lui.


Va beh, ma perché crederci?
Sembra la trama dell'episodio di Desperate Housewives seconda stagione in cui Lynette Scavo crede che il marito abbia un'amante e se ne va di casa con i figli senza dir niente a lui (qui gli sceneggiatori erano al terzo bicchiere di Braulio), poi lui la trova e le confessa che non era un'amante (seconda bottiglia di Brualio), ma una donna con cui anni prima, ancora non sposato, aveva avuto una notte d'amore (prima bottiglie di ouzo) e da quell'unica notte era nata una figlia, di cui lui era rimasto ignaro per dieci o undici anni (seconda bottiglie di Braulio, prima di Ouzo e mezza di cognac russo).
E Lynette si mette a piangere e dice "Credevo di averti perso!".
(intera distilleria di grappa terminata da parte degli sceneggiatori)


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sposterei troppo l’attenzione su di lei se fossi in te ... a prescindere dalla volontà di incastro o meno che lei possa aver avuto.
> Avere un bambino da sola e’ impegnativo ....se l’ha fatto non credo si tratti della conseguenza di un atto freddo e calcolato .
> *Credo piuttosto che lui l’abbia molto infarcita di balle ... frequentata parallelamente a te e fatto  credere di amarla ma di non poterti lasciare ... lei avrà pensato, forse, di risolvere così in un momento di disperazione .. chi lo sa...*
> Sicuramente non è quella che l’ha avvinghiato con gigantesfe spire, costringendolo a un rapporto sessuale unico e isolato e a non mettersi il profilattico....
> ...


Eh sì.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non sposterei troppo l’attenzione su di lei se fossi in te ... a prescindere dalla volontà di incastro o meno che lei possa aver avuto.
> Avere un bambino da sola e’ impegnativo ....se l’ha fatto non credo si tratti della conseguenza di un atto freddo e calcolato .
> Credo piuttosto che lui l’abbia molto infarcita di balle ... frequentata parallelamente a te e fatto  credere di amarla ma di non poterti lasciare ... lei avrà pensato, forse, di risolvere così in un momento di disperazione .. chi lo sa...
> Sicuramente non è quella che l’ha avvinghiato con gigantesfe spire, costringendolo a un rapporto sessuale unico e isolato e a non mettersi il profilattico....
> ...


Ma poi, a 37 anni, che fai?
Orologio biologico che scatta a mo' di cronometro, pigli quello che sta a 500km. di distanza, ti fai mettere incinta... e speri che lui ti inviti a trasferirti? Ma davvero? O con un partner occasionale o comunque promiscuo accetti di evitare il preservativo? Non è solo su di lui che a quel punto fai affidamento. Ma anche su chi frequenta oltre a te. Come puoi avere questa fiducia? Una che va con uno che sa essere impegnato, come può affidarsi non dico neanche a lui, ma alla sua compagna?
Boh.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma perché crederci?
> Sembra la trama dell'episodio di Desperate Housewives seconda stagione in cui Lynette Scavo crede che il marito abbia un'amante e se ne va di casa con i figli senza dir niente a lui (qui gli sceneggiatori erano al terzo bicchiere di Braulio), poi lui la trova e le confessa che non era un'amante (seconda bottiglia di Brualio), ma una donna con cui anni prima, ancora non sposato, aveva avuto una notte d'amore (prima bottiglie di ouzo) e da quell'unica notte era nata una figlia, di cui lui era rimasto ignaro per dieci o undici anni (seconda bottiglie di Braulio, prima di Ouzo e mezza di cognac russo).
> E Lynette si mette a piangere e dice "Credevo di averti perso!".
> (intera distilleria di grappa terminata da parte degli sceneggiatori)


Senti ascolta.
Sono in metropolitana. E' piena di gente. Sono scoppiata a ridere come una cretina. Non lo fare più


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma poi, a 37 anni, che fai?
> Orologio biologico che scatta a mo' di cronometro, pigli quello che sta a 500km. di distanza, ti fai mettere incinta... e speri che lui ti inviti a trasferirti? Ma davvero? O con un partner occasionale o comunque promiscuo accetti di evitare il preservativo? Non è solo su di lui che a quel punto fai affidamento. Ma anche su chi frequenta oltre a te. Come puoi avere questa fiducia? Una che va con uno che sa essere impegnato, come può affidarsi non dico neanche a lui, ma alla sua compagna?
> Boh.


Torno serio.
Cosa c'è che trovi improbabile?
A me sembra tutto "nella norma".
Era una storia, entrambi avevano fiducia l'uno dell'altra ( il preservativo non lo metti più, usi la pillola in una relazione), si frequentavano (i 500 km non sono un problema se lui viaggia per lavoro e il gasolio lo paga la ditta), lui le ha promesso tante cose (tipo che lasciava la fidanzata), lei si è lasciata mettere incinta, lui ha continuato a farle promesse finché lei si è sentita legittimata a farsi viva anche con la fidanzata.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Torno serio.
> Cosa c'è che trovi improbabile?
> A me sembra tutto "nella norma".
> Era una storia, entrambi avevano fiducia l'uno dell'altra ( il preservativo non lo metti più, usi la pillola in una relazione), si frequentavano (i 500 km non sono un problema se lui viaggia per lavoro e il gasolio lo paga la ditta), lui le ha promesso tante cose (tipo che lasciava la fidanzata), lei si è lasciata mettere incinta, lui ha continuato a farle promesse finché lei si è sentita legittimata a farsi viva anche con la fidanzata.


Davvero per te è tutto normale?

Cioè, vado con uno impegnato che viaggia, non è fedele, e per di più suppongo che la sua compagna sia fedele oppure almeno usi le precauzioni che io non uso????


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Davvero per te è tutto normale?
> 
> Cioè, vado con uno impegnato che viaggia, non è fedele, e per di più suppongo che la sua compagna sia fedele oppure almeno usi le precauzioni che io non uso????


La normalità è la non improbabilità.


----------



## void (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh.
> E' lui eh, mica io, che ha detto di esserci andato una sola volta. E che comunque non era niente più *che l'uccello che gli scappava dai pantaloni* eccetera eccetera. Fermo restando che delle belle analisi del sangue le farei e le farei fare a lui.
> 
> Ma in tutto questo io leggo non leggerezza.
> ...


Vendono delle gabbiette…..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono piuttosto d'accordo. A sottomissione io aggiungo appropriazione.
> Che a me richiama la dominazione dal basso.
> 
> Mi ha fatto parecchio sorridere che in questo 3d sia emerso il fantasma del corrispettivo femminile, ossia l'inganno della donna che si fa ingravidare a insaputa rotfl::rotfl del maschio per incastrarlo.
> ...


Perché dal basso?
Se mi mischio con te in un processo creativo ti sto quantomeno dominando da pari a pari. Motivo per cui ho sempre pensato che figliare (rectius, non figliare) non dovrebbe essere oggetto della negoziazione di coppia. Diventano ceppi psicologici.
Uno si sceglie, si scopa e quel che viene viene.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Torno serio.
> Cosa c'è che trovi improbabile?
> A me sembra tutto "nella norma".
> Era una storia, entrambi avevano fiducia l'uno dell'altra ( il preservativo non lo metti più, usi la pillola in una relazione), si frequentavano (i 500 km non sono un problema se lui viaggia per lavoro e il gasolio lo paga la ditta), lui le ha promesso tante cose (tipo che lasciava la fidanzata), lei si è lasciata mettere incinta, lui ha continuato a farle promesse finché lei si è sentita legittimata a farsi viva anche con la fidanzata.


Non è che se smetti di usare il preservativo vai in giro a (in)seminare alla cazzo. A me sta presunzione di incontrollabilità dello schizzetto mi da di medioevo. Ma male.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

a me sta storia che per scoparti una devi raccontare una marea di balle sembra svilente. Da come la descrivete è unidirezionale (uomo>donna) e alla fine le donne sembrano le solite poverette che sono in attesa del solito principe azzurro ma alla fine vengono solo prese per il culo. Anzi che si fanno prendere per il culo perchè non sono abbastanza lucide o intelligenti per capire chi hanno di fronte


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma incastrato come???
> Io riesco a ipotizzare una  "che incastra" nell'ambito di una relazione per così dire  "stabile". Mica una relazione poco più che occasionale. Dai su. Cioè anche lui a quarant'anni suonati sa bene da dove arrivano i figli.
> 
> Tu piuttosto gli hai chiesto se non ha usato il preservativo? Giusto per capire più che altro se rischi tu qualcosa a livello di salute.


Una/o ti incastra pure se non ci scopi. Figurati.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> a me sta storia che per scoparti una devi raccontare una marea di balle sembra svilente. Da come la descrivete è unidirezionale (uomo>donna) e alla fine le donne sembrano le solite poverette che sono in attesa del solito principe azzurro ma alla fine vengono solo prese per il culo. Anzi che si fanno prendere per il culo perchè non sono abbastanza lucide o intelligenti per capire chi hanno di fronte


Sono riti sociali. Come l'ape a Milano.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una/o ti incastra pure se non ci scopi. Figurati.


Se non ci scopi neanche credo bene che una ti abbia incastrato.

Non è in antitesi.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono riti sociali. Come l'ape a Milano.


vabbè ...il solito gioco delle parti a confermare i soliti luoghi comuni sui maschi porci e le femmine deboli. Che noia, come il rito dell'ape a milano d'altronde


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La normalità è la non improbabilità.


Un po' di tempo fa avevo parlato di una mia amica con una storia abbastanza pesante, lasciata al terzo giorno di vita del bambino, che  "ci era scappato" 
Bene. Dichiarava di avere in testa il lavoro, l'indipendenza e suo figlio. Il compagno? C'era, ma era uno che frequentava.
Sta per partorire nuovamente, dal suo attuale compagno. Poco fa l'ho sentito  (eravamo al parco e non si era accorto di me) parlare con l'amica di turno  (era inequivocabile) del fatto che si sentisse oppresso, soffocato. Non riusciva più a dormire. Con la mia amica sono andati a convivere, e lui "recita" la parte del bravo ragazzo futuro padre. Gli si legge in faccia tutt'altro. Io ho solo un dispiacere grande per la mia amica. Ha 25 anni. E io non ho sufficiente lucidità per dirle nulla. Ovviamente  "capitata" anche questa seconda figlia. 
Ma non è che lui lo vedo come uno particolarmente attento.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un po' di tempo fa avevo parlato di una mia amica con una storia abbastanza pesante, lasciata al terzo giorno di vita del bambino, che  "ci era scappato"
> Bene. Dichiarava di avere in testa il lavoro, l'indipendenza e suo figlio. Il compagno? C'era, ma era uno che frequentava.
> Sta per partorire nuovamente, dal suo attuale compagno. Poco fa l'ho sentito  (eravamo al parco e non si era accorto di me) parlare con l'amica di turno  (era inequivocabile) del fatto che si sentisse oppresso, soffocato. Non riusciva più a dormire. Con la mia amica sono andati a convivere, e lui "recita" la parte del bravo ragazzo futuro padre. Gli si legge in faccia tutt'altro. Io ho solo un dispiacere grande per la mia amica. Ha 25 anni. E io non ho sufficiente lucidità per dirle nulla. Ovviamente  "capitata" anche questa seconda figlia.
> Ma non è che lui lo vedo come uno particolarmente attento.


ma pensi di avere un'amica intelligente? almeno nella scelta dei partner e dei metodi anticoncezionali...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma perché crederci?
> Sembra la trama dell'episodio di Desperate Housewives seconda stagione in cui Lynette Scavo crede che il marito abbia un'amante e se ne va di casa con i figli senza dir niente a lui (qui gli sceneggiatori erano al terzo bicchiere di Braulio), poi lui la trova e le confessa che non era un'amante (seconda bottiglia di Brualio), ma una donna con cui anni prima, ancora non sposato, aveva avuto una notte d'amore (prima bottiglie di ouzo) e da quell'unica notte era nata una figlia, di cui lui era rimasto ignaro per dieci o undici anni (seconda bottiglie di Braulio, prima di Ouzo e mezza di cognac russo).
> E Lynette si mette a piangere e dice "Credevo di averti perso!".
> (intera distilleria di grappa terminata da parte degli sceneggiatori)


:rotfl:
Altro che Grasso!


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> vabbè ...il solito gioco delle parti a confermare i soliti luoghi comuni sui maschi porci e le femmine deboli. Che noia, come il rito dell'ape a milano d'altronde


Hai colto perfettamente il senso.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che se smetti di usare il preservativo vai in giro a (in)seminare alla cazzo. A me sta presunzione di incontrollabilità dello schizzetto mi da di medioevo. Ma male.


La mia vicina di casa (figa e porca, aggiungo) si è fatta mettere incinta tre volte da uomini con cui aveva un relazione iniziata da poco. Il primo non ha riconosciuto la figlia, al secondo ha abortito, il terzo (ricco) si è preso il pacchetto completo.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un po' di tempo fa avevo parlato di una mia amica con una storia abbastanza pesante, lasciata al terzo giorno di vita del bambino, che  "ci era scappato"
> Bene. Dichiarava di avere in testa il lavoro, l'indipendenza e suo figlio. Il compagno? C'era, ma era uno che frequentava.
> Sta per partorire nuovamente, dal suo attuale compagno. Poco fa l'ho sentito  (eravamo al parco e non si era accorto di me) parlare con l'amica di turno  (era inequivocabile) del fatto che si sentisse oppresso, soffocato. Non riusciva più a dormire. Con la mia amica sono andati a convivere, e lui "recita" la parte del bravo ragazzo futuro padre. Gli si legge in faccia tutt'altro. Io ho solo un dispiacere grande per la mia amica. Ha 25 anni. E io non ho sufficiente lucidità per dirle nulla. Ovviamente  "capitata" anche questa seconda figlia.
> Ma non è che lui lo vedo come uno particolarmente attento.


Normale. È un maschio al primo figlio. Poi ti affezioni e ti passa. La natura è fatta bene.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma poi, a 37 anni, che fai?
> Orologio biologico che scatta a mo' di cronometro, pigli quello che sta a 500km. di distanza, ti fai mettere incinta... e speri che lui ti inviti a trasferirti? Ma davvero? O con un partner occasionale o comunque promiscuo accetti di evitare il preservativo? Non è solo su di lui che a quel punto fai affidamento. Ma anche su chi frequenta oltre a te. Come puoi avere questa fiducia? Una che va con uno che sa essere impegnato, come può affidarsi non dico neanche a lui, ma alla sua compagna?
> Boh.


Hai vissuto e ti ricordi un momento in cui da innamorata in un contesto di “sofferenza” hai fatto una cavolata? 
In questi contesi si fanno .. anche se non più adolescenti. 
Gli uomini non amano usare il preservativo e spesso le donne innamorate glielo consentono ...
Tanto gli uomini pensano sempre che, malattie a parte , i bimbi crescano sotto i cavoli ....
Il 45% dei rapporti occasionali non è protetto ...
Che dire


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa (figa e porca, aggiungo) si è fatta mettere incinta tre volte da uomini con cui aveva un relazione iniziata da poco. Il primo non ha riconosciuto la figlia, al secondo ha abortito, il terzo (ricco) si è preso il pacchetto completo.


Porca lo sai da?


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

*Io penso che...*

Allora, se il figlio è del mio compagno, certamente i due hanno continuato ad avere una relazione sessuale per anni. Saltuaria, però, per via della distanza (impossibile che si siano visti più di una volta ogni due mesi... io e lui lavoriamo insieme, quindi so perfettamente quando è andato in quella zona). Escludo completamente, però, che lui pensasse di mettersi insieme a lei o che glielo abbia promesso. Questo per tanti motivi, fra cui uno incontrovertibile: lei non è laureata e per lui questa è ragione sufficiente per "scartare" una donna come ipotetica fidanzata, non tanto per sé, quanto perché non verrebbe mai accettata dalla madre (la laurea è il requisito minimo per essere accolti nella famiglia). 
Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa. In passato, quando io ho smesso la pillola per questioni mediche (dopo anni di pillola il medico mi aveva consigliato di sospenderla per un periodo), lui, che ai tempi fingeva di essere solo molto amico di questa donna (e io stupidamente ci credevo e non ero gelosa) mi disse: "strano, so che anche L. (la fatidica donna) la prende da anni senza mai averla dovuta interrompere". Una frase che mi era sembrata strana, perché di solito non si confida agli amici quali contraccettivi si assumono... però siccome anche io ho un amico molto caro con cui parlo di queste cose ho abbassato le antenne. Quindi, comunque, lui sapeva che lei prendeva la pillola (evidentemente quando è rimasta incinta, però, non la prendeva più... ammesso che l'abbia mai presa)


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma pensi di avere un'amica intelligente? almeno nella scelta dei partner e dei metodi anticoncezionali...


Era per dire che certi casini si combinano in due.

Anche lui a parlare al telefono con l'amichetta in un piccolo parco giochi dove tutti conoscono la tua compagna tanto accorto non mi pare.
Non descrivo il passato pesante della mia amica. Non la esime chiaramente dalle sue scelte.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> a me sta storia che per scoparti una devi raccontare una marea di balle sembra svilente. Da come la descrivete è unidirezionale (uomo>donna) e alla fine le donne sembrano le solite poverette che sono in attesa del solito principe azzurro ma alla fine vengono solo prese per il culo. Anzi che si fanno prendere per il culo perchè non sono abbastanza lucide o intelligenti per capire chi hanno di fronte


Un ma no...ci sono tanti e tanti casi anche al contrario ...ma diciamocelo ..alla donna piace l’uomo romantico in situazione complicata , specie se benestante ... (ho generalizzato al massimo , lo so).


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Porca lo sai da?


Dai racconti di lei. Non era molto riservata.
No, piuttosto che porca che è forse troppo, diciamo che era sgamata.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Normale. È un maschio al primo figlio. Poi ti affezioni e ti passa. La natura è fatta bene.


Purtroppo non lo penso ma glielo auguro.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Allora, se il figlio è del mio compagno, certamente i due hanno continuato ad avere una relazione sessuale per anni. Saltuaria, però, per via della distanza (impossibile che si siano visti più di una volta ogni due mesi... io e lui lavoriamo insieme, quindi so perfettamente quando è andato in quella zona). Escludo completamente, però, che lui pensasse di mettersi insieme a lei o che glielo abbia promesso. Questo per tanti motivi, fra cui uno incontrovertibile: lei non è laureata e per lui questa è ragione sufficiente per "scartare" una donna come ipotetica fidanzata, non tanto per sé, quanto perché non verrebbe mai accettata dalla madre (la laurea è il requisito minimo per essere accolti nella famiglia).
> Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa. In passato, quando io ho smesso la pillola per questioni mediche (dopo anni di pillola il medico mi aveva consigliato di sospenderla per un periodo), lui, che ai tempi fingeva di essere solo molto amico di questa donna (e io stupidamente ci credevo e non ero gelosa) mi disse: "strano, so che anche L. (la fatidica donna) la prende da anni senza mai averla dovuta interrompere". Una frase che mi era sembrata strana, perché di solito non si confida agli amici quali contraccettivi si assumono... però siccome anche io ho un amico molto caro con cui parlo di queste cose ho abbassato le antenne. Quindi, comunque, lui sapeva che lei prendeva la pillola (evidentemente quando è rimasta incinta, però, non la prendeva più... ammesso che l'abbia mai presa)


Beh, che lui non la volesse come compagna e’ altamente probabile ..ma che glielo abbia dichiarato è un’altra cosa.
Il fatto che lui sapesse della pillola e che non l’avesse mai sospesa ...mi sembra alquanto inequivocabile del tipo di relazione


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Allora, se il figlio è del mio compagno, certamente i due hanno continuato ad avere una relazione sessuale per anni. Saltuaria, però, per via della distanza (impossibile che si siano visti più di una volta ogni due mesi... io e lui lavoriamo insieme, quindi so perfettamente quando è andato in quella zona). Escludo completamente, però, che lui pensasse di mettersi insieme a lei o che glielo abbia promesso. Questo per tanti motivi, fra cui uno incontrovertibile: lei non è laureata e per lui questa è ragione sufficiente per "scartare" una donna come ipotetica fidanzata, non tanto per sé, quanto perché non verrebbe mai accettata dalla madre (la laurea è il requisito minimo per essere accolti nella famiglia).
> Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa. In passato, quando io ho smesso la pillola per questioni mediche (dopo anni di pillola il medico mi aveva consigliato di sospenderla per un periodo), lui, che ai tempi fingeva di essere solo molto amico di questa donna (e io stupidamente ci credevo e non ero gelosa) mi disse: "strano, so che anche L. (la fatidica donna) la prende da anni senza mai averla dovuta interrompere". Una frase che mi era sembrata strana, perché di solito non si confida agli amici quali contraccettivi si assumono... però siccome anche io ho un amico molto caro con cui parlo di queste cose ho abbassato le antenne. Quindi, comunque, lui sapeva che lei prendeva la pillola (evidentemente quando è rimasta incinta, però, non la prendeva più... ammesso che l'abbia mai presa)


Io capisco che sei in uno stato di confusione, ma credo che tu sia qui per trovare un minimo di lucidità.
La tua domanda sulla moralità di lei è talmente incongrua, mentre il tuo partner ti sta chiedendo ORA dopo più di dieci anni una convivenza, probabilmente per apparire incastrato agli occhi di lei, per disinteressarsi del figlio, che spero che tu esca presto da questo ragionamento.
Per me stai guardando la pagliuzza per non vedere la trave.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Allora, se il figlio è del mio compagno, certamente i due hanno continuato ad avere una relazione sessuale per anni. Saltuaria, però, per via della distanza (impossibile che si siano visti più di una volta ogni due mesi... io e lui lavoriamo insieme, quindi so perfettamente quando è andato in quella zona). Escludo completamente, però, che lui pensasse di mettersi insieme a lei o che glielo abbia promesso. Questo per tanti motivi, fra cui uno incontrovertibile: *lei non è laureata e per lui questa è ragione sufficiente per "scartare" una donna come ipotetica fidanzata, non tanto per sé, quanto perché non verrebbe mai accettata dalla madre (la laurea è il requisito minimo per essere accolti nella famiglia). *
> Mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa. In passato, quando io ho smesso la pillola per questioni mediche (dopo anni di pillola il medico mi aveva consigliato di sospenderla per un periodo), lui, che ai tempi fingeva di essere solo molto amico di questa donna (e io stupidamente ci credevo e non ero gelosa) mi disse: "strano, so che anche L. (la fatidica donna) la prende da anni senza mai averla dovuta interrompere". *Una frase che mi era sembrata strana, perché di solito non si confida agli amici quali contraccettivi si assumono... *però siccome anche io ho un amico molto caro con cui parlo di queste cose ho abbassato le antenne. Quindi, comunque, lui sapeva che lei prendeva la pillola (evidentemente quando è rimasta incinta, però, non la prendeva più... ammesso che l'abbia mai presa)


Primo neretto. ah.
Secondo neretto: vabbè.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hai vissuto e ti ricordi un momento in cui da innamorata in un contesto di “sofferenza” hai fatto una cavolata?
> In questi contesi si fanno .. anche se non più adolescenti.
> Gli uomini non amano usare il preservativo e spesso le donne innamorate glielo consentono ...
> Tanto gli uomini pensano sempre che, malattie a parte , i bimbi crescano sotto i cavoli ....
> ...


45%?
Davanti a questi dati mi arrendo.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un ma no...ci sono tanti e tanti casi anche al contrario ...ma diciamocelo ..alla donna piace l’uomo romantico in situazione complicata , specie se benestante ... (*ho generalizzato al massimo* , lo so).


Ci sta, ci sta.:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> 45%?
> Davanti a questi dati mi arrendo.


Purtroppo sì ..è un dato agghiacciante ....
E il 60% delle under 25 che assume la pillola non usa il contraccettivo in occasione di rapporti occasionali ...(fonte : società italiana di ginecologia e ostetricia)


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Qui (forse fuori luogo perché il contingente preme) si potrebbe fare anche un ragionamento sul completo distacco mentale del sesso dalla riproduzione.
Il sesso è funzionale alla riproduzione, l’eccitazione e il piacere sono ciò che porta a farlo, noi come i conigli.
Ma noi abbiamo la consapevolezza che lo scopo dello scopo è quello.
Mi sono sempre domandata come possano gli uomini pensare che sia unica responsabilità femminile.
Non siamo in epoca in cui la donna che fa sesso lo fa a suo rischio e pericolo perché se rimane incinta non solo avrà un figlio da crescere, ma anche la riprovazione della società.
Ora la scienza  consente di individuare con sicurezza il padre che deve legalmente assumersi le proprie responsabilità. 
Come è possibile che un uomo che non desidera figli non si assuma in proprio la responsabilità di evitarlo?
Come donna non mi sono mai affidata all’uomo, perché l’uomo dovrebbe farlo?
Siete tra l’altro grandini tutti per non sapere che non esiste il metodo sicuro al 100%.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Purtroppo sì ..è un dato agghiacciante ....
> E il 60% delle under 25 che assume la pillola non usa il contraccettivo in occasione di rapporti occasionali ...(fonte : società italiana di ginecologia e ostetricia)


Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, il preservativo è entrato nell'uso comune in seguito alla diffusione dell'AIDS, e nell'immaginario comune viene visto più come uno (scomodo) metodo di protezione dalle malattie (questo in tutto il mondo, Africa compresa, dove l'AIDS ha raggiunto livelli atroci) che un anticoncezionale qual è.
Questo modo di promuoverlo ha sicuramente aumentato la diffusione dello strumento, ma lo ha relegato nell'immaginario collettivo a una funzione accessoria nel momento in cui una coppia di persone che si ritengono sane e si fidano l'una dell'altra hanno una storia continuativa, affidandosi ad  altri metodi anticoncezionali più "comodi".


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Purtroppo non lo penso ma glielo auguro.


Ha 25 anni pure lui?


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui (forse fuori luogo perché il contingente preme) si potrebbe fare anche un ragionamento sul completo distacco mentale del sesso dalla riproduzione.
> Il sesso è funzionale alla riproduzione, l’eccitazione e il piacere sono ciò che porta a farlo, noi come i conigli.
> Ma noi abbiamo la consapevolezza che lo scopo dello scopo è quello.
> Mi sono sempre domandata come possano gli uomini pensare che sia unica responsabilità femminile.
> ...


Cara brunetta , potrei elencarti numerosi casi di uomini intelligenti (anche in famiglia ) che ora hanno una vita anche logisticamente d’inferno per non averci pensato .
La sessualità per l’uomo è un tema complicato... 
ci metti a volte pure l’alcool e il gioco e’ fatto...
Molti di questi col preservativo hanno proprio un blocco ... quindi o non se ne fa nulla o ci si fida della “bontà” della partner ....


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui (forse fuori luogo perché il contingente preme) si potrebbe fare anche un ragionamento sul completo distacco mentale del sesso dalla riproduzione.
> Il sesso è funzionale alla riproduzione, l’eccitazione e il piacere sono ciò che porta a farlo, noi come i conigli.
> Ma noi abbiamo la consapevolezza che lo scopo dello scopo è quello.
> Mi sono sempre domandata come possano gli uomini pensare che sia unica responsabilità femminile.
> ...


... la solita fiducia.
Se lei ti dice che prende la pillola ti fidi.
Sulla questione per cui una donna può rimanere incinta anche se l'uomo non eiacula dentro non mi addentrerei, altrimenti ricorriamo a statistiche e percentuali etc.
Lui si fidava di lei. Emerge questo. Mi sembra già molto importante.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cara brunetta , potrei elencarti numerosi casi di uomini intelligenti (anche in famiglia ) che ora hanno una vita anche logisticamente d’inferno per non averci pensato .
> La sessualità per l’uomo è un tema complicato...
> ci metti a volte pure l’alcool e il gioco e’ fatto...
> Molti di questi col preservativo hanno proprio un blocco ... quindi o non se ne fa nulla o ci si fida della “bontà” della partner ....


Io voto per “non se ne fa nulla” e l’accendiamo.
Ma trovo immaturo e superficiale l’uomo che si sente incastrato.
Prima ancora di iniziare è una cosa da chiarire. Non so come si possa perdere la consapevolezza di come si concepiscono i figli e proprio rimuoverlo dal sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... la solita fiducia.
> Se lei ti dice che prende la pillola ti fidi.
> Sulla questione per cui una donna può rimanere incinta anche se l'uomo non eiacula dentro non mi addentrerei, altrimenti ricorriamo a statistiche e percentuali etc.
> Lui si fidava di lei. Emerge questo. Mi sembra già molto importante.


Io invece penso che lui se ne fregasse.
Lo sanno tutti che basta un problema digestivo e vomitare perché l’interruzione della assunzione tolga ogni sicurezza.
Ribadisco che nella testa maschile c’è sempre l’idea che sia maggiore l’interesse femminile a non rimanere incinta e che, comunque, in caso di incidente lei potrebbe abortire, tanto è lei a doverlo fare.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cara brunetta , potrei elencarti numerosi casi di uomini intelligenti (anche in famiglia ) che ora hanno una vita anche logisticamente d’inferno per non averci pensato .
> La sessualità per l’uomo è un tema complicato...
> ci metti a volte pure l’alcool e il gioco e’ fatto...
> Molti di questi col preservativo hanno proprio un blocco ... quindi o non se ne fa nulla o ci si fida della “bontà” della partner ....


Con mia moglie abbiamo passato un periodo a usare il preservativo, ma pur cambiando diverse marche etc. entrambi sentivamo molto meno La differenza c'è, e sensibile. E' innegabilmente molto più divertente farlo senza, e, da quanto era emerso dai nostri confronti, il discorso non valeva solo per me. Per me era abbastanza frustrante perché la "resa" era molto diversa e quindi cambiavano proprio i tempi del rapporto. Dovevo in certe posizioni andare molto di testa per cercare le sensazioni tattili che non arrivavano. 
Anche con l'amante mia moglie non lo ha usato, escludendo la prima volta (il flop).


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che lui se ne fregasse.
> Lo sanno tutti che basta un problema digestivo e vomitare perché l’interruzione della assunzione tolga ogni sicurezza.
> Ribadisco che nella testa maschile c’è sempre l’idea che sia maggiore l’interesse femminile a non rimanere incinta e che, comunque, in caso di incidente lei potrebbe abortire, tanto è lei a doverlo fare.


Davvero pensi che si facciano tutte queste riflessioni?
Non ci pensi proprio, mi sa: sai che lei prende la pillola e che poi tu vieni fuori. Magari hai sempre fatto così e ti è sempre andata bene e ti sembra impossibile che possa andarti di sfiga. 
Oh, dopo anni che scopi sei convinto ormai che  come è andata bene fino ad allora andrà ancora bene tutte le volte.
Mica stai lì a crearti ansie...
Se una ti piace, se sei innamorato, se ne hai voglia.... nel tuo pensiero c'è solo quello.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero pensi che si facciano tutte queste riflessioni?
> Non ci pensi proprio, mi sa: sai che lei prende la pillola e che poi tu vieni fuori. Magari hai sempre fatto così e ti è sempre andata bene e ti sembra impossibile che possa andarti di sfiga.
> Oh, dopo anni che scopi sei convinto ormai che  come è andata bene fino ad allora andrà ancora bene tutte le volte.
> Mica stai lì a metterti ansie...


Il pensiero che chi ha il maggiore interesse a non rimanere incinta è lei e che se quando rimane incinta e non abortisce è una stronza è uscito anche qua.
Io ho sempre chiarito che non avrei mai abortito, ad esempio, questo restituisce il senso di responsabilità.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io voto per “non se ne fa nulla” e l’accendiamo.
> Ma trovo immaturo e superficiale l’uomo che si sente incastrato.
> Prima ancora di iniziare è una cosa da chiarire. Non so come si possa perdere la consapevolezza di come si concepiscono i figli e proprio rimuoverlo dal sesso.


Sno d’accordo sui rapporti occasionali ...su quelli stabili però li vedo molto come vittime davvero inconsapevoli


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il pensiero che chi ha il maggiore interesse a non rimanere incinta è lei e che se quando rimane incinta e non abortisce è una stronza è uscito anche qua.
> Io ho sempre chiarito che non avrei mai abortito, ad esempio, questo restituisce il senso di responsabilità.


Perché questo molto probabilmente non è stato un errore o un caso, ma un calcolo di lei all'insaputa di lui.
Forse, eh.
Poi può essere che lei abbia vomitato la pillola o abbia preso qualche farmaco che l'abbia resa inefficace, ma allora c'è ignoranza, sempre di lei, o superficialità. E mancanza, nel senso che a lui non è stato detto...
Mia moglie mica è rimasta incinta dell'amante... Non è un caso, no?
Ripeto: qui emerge solo che *lui si fidava di lei.
*


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sno d’accordo sui rapporti occasionali ...su quelli stabili però li vedo molto come vittime davvero inconsapevoli


Perché si è culturalmente rimosso il significato del sesso e si è conservato solo l’aspetto ludico. 
Io non me ne sono mai dimenticata.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ha 25 anni pure lui?


Più o meno coetaneo, si.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che lui se ne fregasse.
> Lo sanno tutti che basta un problema digestivo e vomitare perché l’interruzione della assunzione tolga ogni sicurezza.
> Ribadisco che nella testa maschile c’è sempre l’idea che sia maggiore l’interesse femminile a non rimanere incinta e che, comunque, in caso di incidente lei potrebbe abortire, tanto è lei a doverlo fare.


Nel retro pensiero e’ purtroppo così ...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questo molto probabilmente non è stato un errore o un caso, ma un calcolo di lei all'insaputa di lui.
> Forse, eh.
> Poi può essere che lei abbia vomitato la pillola o abbia preso qualche farmaco che l'abbia resa inefficace, ma allora c'è ignoranza, sempre di lei, o superficialità. E mancanza, nel senso che a lui non è stato detto...
> Mia moglie mica è rimasta incinta dell'amante... Non è un caso, no?
> ...


Può essere anche un caso.
Non tutti i rapporti non protetti portano a una gravidanza in tutte le donne.
Non ti chiedo per quanti mesi e quanti rapporti avete avuto prima di arrivare alla gravidanza. Ma i medici non propongono neppure accertamenti prima di un tempo piuttosto lungo.
Si può rimanere incinta per un solo rapporto, e bisogna averne responsabilità, ma non è detto che ia, ad esempio, sufficiente il coito interrotto che per alcune coppie ha funzionato tutta la vita. 
Ho una amica che verificavano solo i giorni fertili e per loro ha funzionato, un’altra coppia che con lo stesso sistema ne ha avuti 4, poi è passata alla sterilizzazione. Ed è anche questione di compatibilità di coppia. 

Per me si tratta proprio di una rimozione culturale, una sorta di pensiero magico adulto.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece penso che lui se ne fregasse.
> Lo sanno tutti che basta un problema digestivo e vomitare perché l’interruzione della assunzione tolga ogni sicurezza.
> Ribadisco che nella testa maschile c’è sempre l’idea che sia maggiore l’interesse femminile a non rimanere incinta e che, comunque, in caso di incidente *lei potrebbe abortire*, tanto è lei a doverlo fare.


Parti dall'idea che tutti gli uomini siano a favore dell'aborto...
Cosa non vera.
A me peserebbe molto per esempio un aborto da parte della mia compagna. 
Un bambino vorrei che nascesse. Come mia scelta personale. 
Se la mia compagna (ipotesi scongiurata dall'età) scegliesse il contrario, pur dovendo accettare la cosa, comprenderei di non essere in sintonia.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché questo molto probabilmente non è stato un errore o un caso, ma un calcolo di lei all'insaputa di lui.
> Forse, eh.
> Poi può essere che lei abbia vomitato la pillola o abbia preso qualche farmaco che l'abbia resa inefficace, ma allora c'è ignoranza, sempre di lei, o superficialità. E mancanza, nel senso che a lui non è stato detto...
> Mia moglie mica è rimasta incinta dell'amante... Non è un caso, no?
> ...


Comunque che a lui non è stato detto è solo una ipotesi che piace a tradita.
Del resto considera un motivo per crederlo il fatto che l’altra non sia laureata.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere anche un caso.
> Non tutti i rapporti non protetti portano a una gravidanza in tutte le donne.
> *Non ti chiedo per quanti mesi e quanti rapporti avete avuto prima di arrivare alla gravidanza. Ma i medici non propongono neppure accertamenti prima di un tempo piuttosto lungo.*
> Si può rimanere incinta per un solo rapporto, e bisogna averne responsabilità, ma non è detto che ia, ad esempio, sufficiente il coito interrotto che per alcune coppie ha funzionato tutta la vita.
> ...


Tre volte al giorno, arrivato al secondo mese.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parti dall'idea che tutti gli uomini siano a favore dell'aborto...
> Cosa non vera.
> A me peserebbe molto per esempio un aborto da parte della mia compagna.
> Un bambino vorrei che nascesse. Come mia scelta personale.
> Se la mia compagna (ipotesi scongiurata dall'età) scegliesse il contrario, pur dovendo accettare la cosa, comprenderei di non essere in sintonia.


Parlo di chi non si assume la responsabilità, ovviamente, non di te.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque che a lui non è stato detto è solo una ipotesi che piace a tradita.
> Del resto considera un motivo per crederlo il fatto che l’altra non sia laureata.


Sono abbastanza sicuro che lui non voleva né una storia ufficiale né tantomeno un figlio dall'amante.
Era un'amante. Nulla di più.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sono abbastanza sicuro che lui non voleva né una storia ufficiale né tantomeno un figlio dall'amante.
> Era un'amante. Nulla di più.


Sono quelle affermazioni che fanno passare ogni idea di essere amante


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quelle affermazioni che fanno passare ogni idea di essere amante


Ognuno ha il suo posto nella vita di un altro e in quello deve restarci.
Un amante, uomo o donna che sia, che entra in competizione con il partner ufficiale, che crea casini per accrescere il suo spazio, è una _pessima_ persona, perché non ha rispetto per la persona che frequenta.
Nel momento in cui si accetta di portare avanti una relazione extra è chiaro che tutto quello che va a impattare o riguarda i partner ufficiali non deve essere messo in atto e che la persona che si frequenta di nascosto ha tutto il diritto di fare le sue scelte di coppia senza interferenze.
Come è una _pessima_ persona l'amante che per tenere legata a sé una persona ventila un rapporto diverso da quello he sta portando avanti, magari promettendo una separazione, dalla moglie, che non arriverà mai in seguito a una crisi di coppia più raccontata che vera.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tre volte al giorno, arrivato al secondo mese.


se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo posto nella vita di un altro e in quello deve restarci.
> Un amante, uomo o donna che sia, che entra in competizione con il partner ufficiale, che crea casini per accrescere il suo spazio, è una _pessima_ persona, perché non ha rispetto per la persona che frequenta.
> Nel momento in cui si accetta di portare avanti una relazione extra è chiaro che tutto quello che va a impattare o riguarda i partner ufficiali non deve essere messo in atto e che la persona che si frequenta di nascosto ha tutto il diritto di fare le sue scelte di coppia senza interferenze.
> Come è una _pessima_ persona l'amante che per tenere legata a sé una persona ventila un rapporto diverso da quello he sta portando avanti, magari promettendo una separazione, dalla moglie, che non arriverà mai in seguito a una crisi di coppia più raccontata che vera.


Semmai è pessimo avere relazioni adulterine.
Relegare una persona a un ruolo nell’ambito delle relazioni è orribile.
Questo proprio per il reciproco rispetto. Il rispetto comporta anche la non invasione di spazi riservati, ma vale anche da ragazzini nei confronti delle famiglie di origine o del gruppo degli amici.
Ma se mi sentissi dire “sei SOLO un’amante” sparirei in un nano secondo.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario


Noi avevamo deciso di avere un bambino. La media era alta per quello, altrimenti sarebbe stata sensibilmente inferiore.
Era chiaro l'obiettivo.
Anche se comunque a me non dispiaceva... E' arrivato troppo presto.:carneval:
Ora... non ce la farei... Sono invecchiato.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Semmai è pessimo avere relazioni adulterine.*
> Relegare una persona a un ruolo nell’ambito delle relazioni è orribile.
> Questo proprio per il reciproco rispetto. Il rispetto comporta anche la non invasione di spazi riservati, ma vale anche da ragazzini nei confronti delle famiglie di origine o del gruppo degli amici.
> Ma se mi sentissi dire “sei SOLO un’amante” sparirei in un nano secondo.


Dando per scontato che ve ne siano, trovo che chi non è in grado di non creare danni dovrebbe astenersi.
Ogni persona ha un suo spazio di autodeterminazione. 
In quello può decidere per sé, ma non per l'altro.
Se la relazione è tra due amanti il ruolo è chiaro.
Sei solo un amante, non sei anche una fidanzata, una promessa sposa, una futura madre di un figlio che si deve sempre decidere di avere in due.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Noi avevamo deciso di avere un bambino. La media era alta per quello, altrimenti sarebbe stata sensibilmente inferiore.
> Anche se comunque a me non dispiaceva... E' arrivato troppo presto.:carneval:
> Ora... non ce la farei... Sono invecchiato.


beh, anche la nostra frequenza più alta era dovuta a quello.
Incomparapilmente più alta rispetto a quando non si cercava la gravidanza .... all'epoca ero un'acciughina, tre volte al giorno per due mesi sarei morto


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario


Ma sai che penso che così come vi è chi distacca completamente il sesso ludico dalla procreazione (cosa diffusa culturalmente) vi sia anche chi escludendo la possibilità riproduttiva non riesca a trovare senso nel sesso. Ma credo anche che siano percezioni profonde e raramente indagate.
A una cena tra ragazze, molto giovani,  si era arrivate alla confessioni sull’aborto (strano argomento in pizzeria in un gruppo di un corso di ginnastica) è quasi tutte avevano avuto l’esperienza. Alcune più volte perché più volte avevano avuto rapporti, anche occasionali, non protetti. Una aveva “candidamente” ammesso che non tollerava l’esclusione della possibilità, come se fosse una negazione della sua essenza femminile. Ovviamente le altre le avevano detto che era matta.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> beh, anche la nostra frequenza più alta era dovuta a quello.
> Incomparapilmente più alta rispetto a quando non si cercava la gravidanza .... all'epoca ero un'acciughina, tre volte al giorno per due mesi sarei morto


Qualche giorno solo due, comunque. 
Eravamo molto pessimisti. Pensavamo che data l'età ci sarebbe voluto molto tempo...
Poi qualche giorno abbiamo (ovvio) necessariamente saltato, quando era inutile, diciamo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

:rotfl:





danny ha detto:


> Noi avevamo deciso di avere un bambino. La media era alta per quello, altrimenti sarebbe stata sensibilmente inferiore.
> Era chiaro l'obiettivo.
> Anche se comunque a me non dispiaceva... E' arrivato troppo presto.:carneval:
> Ora... non ce la farei... Sono invecchiato.


:rotfl:


ermik ha detto:


> beh, anche la nostra frequenza più alta era dovuta a quello.
> Incomparapilmente più alta rispetto a quando non si cercava la gravidanza .... all'epoca ero un'acciughina, tre volte al giorno per due mesi sarei morto


:rotfl:



Però se una donna si rifiuta è una stronza


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...


In realtà è:
1) una a cui non piaci più
2) una che scopa fuori

Nel primo caso basta dirlo e liberi tutti.
Nel secondo è anche peggio.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se una donna si rifiuta è una stronza


In che senso? 
per me la mia donna è una stronza se oltre a non provare più desiderio per me (questo può capitare, addirittura da entrambe le parti, e diciamo che è l'aspetto comprensibile) non me lo dice, non fa nulla per cercare cause e rimedi, si "sacrifica" per tenermi buonino


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> In che senso?
> per me la mia donna è una stronza se oltre a non provare più desiderio per me (questo può capitare, addirittura da entrambe le parti, e diciamo che è l'aspetto comprensibile) non me lo dice, non fa nulla per cercare cause e rimedi, si "sacrifica" per tenermi buonino


Ognuno ha la sua frequenza.
Il problema è quando non coincide.
Poi se la frequenza ottimale per uno dei due è ogni sei mesi o meno, non c’è molto da dire. È già detto tutto.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua frequenza.
> Il problema è quando non coincide.
> Poi se la frequenza ottimale per uno dei due è ogni sei mesi o meno, non c’è molto da dire. È già detto tutto.


Sì, ma chi decide la frequenza?
Se ci si desidera.... di solito sia l'uno che l'altra non vedono l'ora di copulare.
La frequenza è data dalle possibilità di farlo.
Dopo, quando il desiderio è molto calato, dalla piacevolezza dell'atto.
Ma se una donna per esempio collega la piacevolezza al desiderio della persona, chi stabilisce la frequenza è sempre e solo lei.
L'altro viene escluso.
E viceversa (molto più raramente).


C'è molta differenza nel fare sesso perché mi piace farlo e nel fare sesso perché (e finché) mi piace lui.


----------



## patroclo (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua frequenza.
> Il problema è quando non coincide.
> Poi se la frequenza ottimale per uno dei due è ogni sei mesi o meno, non c’è molto da dire. È già detto tutto.


ovvio....sarebbe meglio saperlo prima e che rimanesse immutato nel tempo. ma questo succede solo in un mondo ideale ..... o quasi.....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma chi decide la frequenza?
> Se ci si desidera.... di solito sia l'uno che l'altra non vedono l'ora di copulare.
> La frequenza è data dalle possibilità di farlo.
> Dopo, quando il desiderio è molto calato, dalla piacevolezza dell'atto.
> ...





ermik ha detto:


> ovvio....sarebbe meglio saperlo prima e che rimanesse immutato nel tempo. ma questo succede solo in un mondo ideale ..... o quasi.....


È dura la presa d’atto.
Ma non è che siano cose difficili da constatare. Difficile è capire e ancora di più comprendere.
Ho conosciuto uno che ha avuto due matrimoni finiti così. Adesso convive, ma non mi è parso proprio che vada benissimo.
La curiosità di capire da cosa dipenda tanta sfortuna la ho.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dando per scontato che ve ne siano, trovo che chi non è in grado di non creare danni dovrebbe astenersi.
> Ogni persona ha un suo spazio di autodeterminazione.
> In quello può decidere per sé, ma non per l'altro.
> Se la relazione è tra due amanti il ruolo è chiaro.
> Sei solo un amante, non sei anche una fidanzata, una promessa sposa, una futura madre di un figlio che si deve sempre decidere di avere in due.


Poco tempo fa [MENTION=7465]Lara3[/MENTION] ha scritto di sera che stava male, lo abbiamo letto tutti.
Qualcuno le ha chiesto se non potesse rivolgersi all'amante. Lei ha risposto che avrebbe potuto ma non voleva disturbarlo (o qualcosa di simile, non ricordo le parole esatte).
Prendo il caso solo come esempio, senza voler porre giudizio specifico nella sua relazione sia bene chiaro (neppure potrei dal momento che non ne so niente).

Veramente è possibile tenere un rapporto a compartimenti stagni? Ti vedi, hai rapporti, magari volano parole d'amore e poi se si presenta un problema "sei solo un amante"? Capita eh, nella vita delle persone capitano problemi, periodi.
Vedi anche nel caso di Lara che pur essendo sposata ha il suo interesse a mantenere il rapporto su un determinato piano, stare male e _non voler disturbare l'altro_ è qualcosa che proprio non capisco.
Non ci si deve disturbare extra tempo amanti, se hai un problema son cazzi tuoi, e poi ci si manda messaggini pieni di desiderio?!??!! Ma chi ci crede???
Non è che sono i compartimenti stagni di trovarsi a parlare con un collega di lavoro o un conoscente.


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. *Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario*


Temo che quando l'arrivo di un figlio sia un fatto programmato quel rapporto di conseguenza sia sempre legato al progetto. Poi è ovvio che se c'è desiderio dell'altro quel progetto diventa anche piacevole, diciamo che è così che dovrebbe essere.

Comunque tutto questo mi riporta un po' alle considerazioni sulla valenza del rapporto tra amanti che, scevro dal proposito della procreazione, si concentra sul solo scopo del piacere che, a questo punto, definirei personale e autoreferenziale.
Tutte ovvietà naturalmente, se non fosse che, nonostante la razionalità con cui viene affrontata l'infedeltà, l'istinto dal canto suo agisce nel subconscio e tenta comunque di portare a termine il progetto della procreazione.

Penso che il piacere e il desiderio tanto infusi nei rapporti in genere, ma soprattutto quelli tra amanti, siano tanto tangibili quanto ingannevoli.


----------



## JON (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. <strong>Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario</strong>


<br>
Temo che quando l'arrivo di un figlio sia un fatto programmato quel rapporto di conseguenza sia sempre legato al progetto. Poi è ovvio che se c'è desiderio dell'altro quel progetto diventa anche piacevole, diciamo che è così che dovrebbe essere.<br>
<br>
Comunque tutto questo mi riporta un po' alle considerazioni sulla valenza del rapporto tra amanti che, scevro dal proposito della procreazione, si concentra sul solo scopo del piacere che, a questo punto, definirei personale e autoreferenziale.<br>
Tutte ovvietà naturalmente, se non fosse che, nonostante la razionalità con cui viene affrontata l'infedeltà, l'istinto dal canto suo agisce nel subconscio e tenta comunque di portare a termine il progetto della procreazione.<br>
<br>
Penso che il piacere e il desiderio tanto infusi nei rapporti in genere, ma soprattutto quelli tra amanti, siano tanto tangibili quanto ingannevoli.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono quelle affermazioni che fanno passare ogni idea di essere amante


Beh dai..in questo caso se l’amante fosse stata un qualcosa in più ..ne’ conviveva, ne aveva figli con tradita ...perché non chiudere con lei e consilodere l’altra storia ...
Guarda . Secondo me (e l’ha ammesso anche lui )..non era manco l’unica


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si è culturalmente rimosso il significato del sesso e si è conservato solo l’aspetto ludico.
> Io non me ne sono mai dimenticata.


Molto vero...ci ho scritto anche un 3d tempo fa..


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Poco tempo fa @_Lara3_ ha scritto di sera che stava male, lo abbiamo letto tutti.
> Qualcuno le ha chiesto se non potesse rivolgersi all'amante. Lei ha risposto che avrebbe potuto ma non voleva disturbarlo (o qualcosa di simile, non ricordo le parole esatte).
> Prendo il caso solo come esempio, senza voler porre giudizio specifico nella sua relazione sia bene chiaro (neppure potrei dal momento che non ne so niente).
> 
> ...


Non è che disturba... è che probabilmente nelle regole che hanno stabilito loro va così.
Lo scopo è banalissimo: non devono venire scoperti. Questa è una priorità sopra qualsiasi altra cosa in una relazione clandestina.
Non dubito che se non ci fosse questa necessità andrebbe diversamente.
Questo non pregiudica la qualità del rapporto, ma le modalità in cui si esprime.
Se l'amante avesse avuto un secondo cellulare, magari lei gli avrebbe scritto, vedendoselo visualizzata forse dopo ore.
O giorni, quando c'è di mezzo un weekend.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che disturba... è che probabilmente nelle regole che hanno stabilito loro va così.
> Lo scopo è banalissimo: non devono venire scoperti. Questa è una priorità sopra qualsiasi altra cosa in una relazione clandestina.
> Non dubito che se non ci fosse questa necessità andrebbe diversamente.
> Questo non pregiudica la qualità del rapporto, ma le modalità in cui si esprime.
> ...


Che tristezza, però ....


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh dai..in questo caso se l’amante fosse stata un qualcosa in più ..ne’ conviveva, ne aveva figli con tradita ...perché non chiudere con lei e consilodere l’altra storia ...
> Guarda . Secondo me (e l’ha ammesso anche lui )..non era manco l’unica


Probabile


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Che tristezza, però ....


Se fosse solo triste nessuno lo farebbe. 
È sicuramente vero che se una persona ti piace non vedi l'ora di vederla e di accogliere ogni suo pensiero.
Ma non sempre si può fare.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che disturba... è che probabilmente nelle regole che hanno stabilito loro va così.
> Lo scopo è banalissimo: non devono venire scoperti. Questa è una priorità sopra qualsiasi altra cosa in una relazione clandestina.
> Non dubito che se non ci fosse questa necessità andrebbe diversamente.
> Questo non pregiudica la qualità del rapporto, ma le modalità in cui si esprime.
> ...


Ok ma la sostanza è che nella maggioparte dei casi a casa non c'è nessun orco, ma al massimo solo una persona con cui dopo anni non c'è più tutto sto ardore e a volte capita qualche screzio (tutta roba nella norma), non è così nel caso di Lara visto quanto ci ha raccontato.
Ora qui nel forum le è stato consigliato per il suo bene, il suo vivere meglio, di considerare di separarsi.
Secondo te l'altro sposato darebbe questo consiglio? Per il suo bene? O penserebbe al suo di bene, che a lui fa comodo averla lì in una situazione speculare di impegno? Perchè sia mai si separasse potrebbe chiedere anche a lui di farlo?
Paradossalmente si trova più supporto da un gruppo di sconosciuti nel web che in chi si mette parole d'amore in bocca.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse solo triste nessuno lo farebbe.
> È sicuramente vero che se una persona ti piace non vedi l'ora di vederla e di accogliere ogni suo pensiero.
> Ma non sempre si può fare.


Però forse tutto parte dalla concezione del sesso.
Io non faccio entrare in casa una persona di cui non mi fido, tanto più come posso avere rapporti intimi con una persona su cui non posso contare?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma la sostanza è che nella maggioparte dei casi a casa non c'è nessun orco, ma al massimo solo una persona con cui dopo anni non c'è più tutto sto ardore e a volte capita qualche screzio (tutta roba nella norma), non è così nel caso di Lara visto quanto ci ha raccontato.
> Ora qui nel forum le è stato consigliato per il suo bene, il suo vivere meglio, di considerare di separarsi.
> Secondo te l'altro sposato darebbe questo consiglio? Per il suo bene? O penserebbe al suo di bene, che a lui fa comodo averla lì in una situazione speculare di impegno? Perchè sia mai si separasse potrebbe chiedere anche a lui di farlo?
> *Paradossalmente si trova più supporto da un gruppo di sconosciuti nel web che in chi si mette parole d'amore in bocca.
> *


Verissimo.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma la sostanza è che nella maggioparte dei casi a casa non c'è nessun orco, ma al massimo solo una persona con cui dopo anni non c'è più tutto sto ardore e a volte capita qualche screzio (tutta roba nella norma), non è così nel caso di Lara visto quanto ci ha raccontato.
> Ora qui nel forum le è stato consigliato per il suo bene, il suo vivere meglio, di considerare di separarsi.
> *Secondo te l'altro sposato darebbe questo consiglio? *Per il suo bene? O penserebbe al suo di bene, che a lui fa comodo averla lì in una situazione speculare di impegno? Perchè sia mai si separasse potrebbe chiedere anche a lui di farlo?
> Paradossalmente si trova più supporto da un gruppo di sconosciuti nel web che in chi si mette parole d'amore in bocca.


Mia moglie lo ha fatto con il suo amante.
Non credo sia la tipologia del rapporto - la relazione clandestina - a determinare la qualità del rapporto, ma le persone coinvolte.
Se uno è stronzo lo è comunque, con chiunque, con la moglie o con l'amante.
Se uno non lo è...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però forse tutto parte dalla concezione del sesso.
> Io non faccio entrare in casa una persona di cui non mi fido, tanto più come posso avere rapporti intimi con una persona su cui non posso contare?


considera, mia cara , che chi la pensa come te è una percentuale infinitamente bassa della popolazione ...
Quelli che definisci rapporti intimi sono visti invece come una bella bistecca al sangue quando si ha fame ..chi se ne importa se il macellaio ha maltrattato prima la mucca  e se il cuoco ha fatto cadere la bistecca  
 per terra prima di fartela servire ...


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più o meno coetaneo, si.


 E allora ringraziaasse il dio in cui crede se non è scappato via alla semplice notizia della gravidanza. Uno che a quell'età si vede ipotecare la propria esistenza e non fugge urlando è già un eroe.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma la sostanza è che nella maggioparte dei casi a casa non c'è nessun orco, ma al massimo solo una persona con cui dopo anni non c'è più tutto sto ardore e a volte capita qualche screzio (tutta roba nella norma), non è così nel caso di Lara visto quanto ci ha raccontato.
> Ora qui nel forum le è stato consigliato per il suo bene, il suo vivere meglio, di considerare di separarsi.
> Secondo te l'altro sposato darebbe questo consiglio? Per il suo bene? O penserebbe al suo di bene, che a lui fa comodo averla lì in una situazione speculare di impegno? Perchè sia mai si separasse potrebbe chiedere anche a lui di farlo?
> Paradossalmente si trova più supporto da un gruppo di sconosciuti nel web che in chi si mette parole d'amore in bocca.


In parte e' così.
Ma non è solo quello. Immaginati l'opposto. E cioè un amante che ti consiglia di separarti. Senza immaginare le finalità di lui (non le sappiamo).
Io ho casini  "gravi" a casa mia, e chiamo te (che sei il mio amante) per parlarne. Leva un attimo l'eventuale consiglio  "pilotato" dall'interesse. Tu daresti consigli? O ti limiteresti ad ascoltare? Lo diresti  "separati!"?


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?


  I giudizi etici si danno sul comportamento, non sulle persone, dal momento che -nessuno- conosce abbastanza un altro per poterlo fare. Se poi a te serve in un forum di sconosciuti una scusa per prendere delle decisioni contro di lei o per farti un'idea che i suoi guai se li merita e tu e il tuo compagno siete a posto con la vostra coscienza è un altro paio di maniche. Ma non funziona così.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però forse tutto parte dalla concezione del sesso.
> Io non faccio entrare in casa una persona di cui non mi fido, tanto più *come posso avere rapporti intimi con una persona su cui non posso contare?*


Ossignur, e chi te lo impedisce se dai comunque valore a quello che fai?
Poi è tutto relativo... ci sono amanti che stanno al telefono per ore e si mandano migliaia di messaggini, altri che non si parlano mai e pensano solo al sodo. 
Ognuno stabilisce le sue regole, quelle che soddisfano loro.
Vale anche tra amici: ci sono quelli che se gli scrivi ti rispondono subito e altri che ci mettono due giorni.
Accetti, se la persona ti interessa comunque.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però forse tutto parte dalla concezione del sesso.
> Io non faccio entrare in casa una persona di cui non mi fido, tanto più come posso avere rapporti intimi con una persona su cui non posso contare?


È incredibile come molti qui facciano un mix esplosivo tra  romanticismo e razionalità .....
Chi decide di essere amante raramente analizza razionalmente e preventivamente il ruolo ....
C’e’ chi (come amante single)  ci si ritrova perché la persona gli piace e non ci vuole rinunciare e chi perché non ha in quel momento alternative valide dal punto di vista sessuale... (meglio uno Figo sposato che un cesso single ..e io ho una cara amica che fa così ).. chi invece viene  corteggiato e avvicinato ad una frequentazione che man mano prende sempre di più ...
Da lì al pensare che uno poi , una volta dentro, dica : fermi tutti, sono solo un amante!!! ...ce ne vuole , dai...
Lo si fa , questo pensiero , se si ha una certa età e se si è impegnati entrambi ...altrimenti è proprio innaturale ....qualunque sia il ruolo che ricopri....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> considera, mia cara , che chi la pensa come te è una percentuale infinitamente bassa della popolazione ...
> Quelli che definisci rapporti intimi sono visti invece come una bella bistecca al sangue quando si ha fame ..chi se ne importa se il macellaio ha maltrattato prima la mucca  e se il cuoco ha fatto cadere la bistecca
> per terra prima di fartela servire ...


La cultura diffusa dai media è una cosa, la realtà un’altra. Non so quale sia la percentuale. 
Non sono totalmente attendibili i sondaggi e gli exitpoll che richiedono risposte semplici, figuriamoci le percentuali sulle opinioni su aspetti sentimentali e intimi. 
Certamente ci saranno anche differenze determinate da condizioni di vita, storia personale, ambiente frequentato, per lavoro e scelto, cultura di base, esperienze e letture.
Sinceramente non mi disturba far parte di una minoranza, lo dice anche Nanni.
Neppure ci tengo.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Da lì al pensare che uno poi , una volta dentro, dica : fermi tutti, sono solo un amante!!! ...ce ne vuole , dai...
> *Lo si fa , questo pensiero , se *si ha una certa età e se *si è impegnati entrambi *...altrimenti è proprio innaturale ....qualunque sia il ruolo che ricopri....


Conditio sine qua non per essere amanti.
La certa età è di solito un fattore statistico: si tradisce di più - lo sappiamo - intorno ai 40 e oltre che intorno ai 30.
Essere single amanti di uno sposato è già un ruolo sfigato in partenza.
Se lo scegli ti assumi anche l'onere di una scelta inadeguata.
Intelligente è NON avere amanti single se si è sposati e viceversa.
E se uno sposato lascia il coniuge per l'amante senza che vi sia accordo tra entrambi... beh, è un coglione.
Lo dico per esperienza.


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> a me sta storia che per scoparti una devi raccontare una marea di balle sembra svilente. Da come la descrivete è unidirezionale (uomo>donna) e alla fine le donne sembrano le solite poverette che sono in attesa del solito principe azzurro ma alla fine vengono solo prese per il culo. Anzi che si fanno prendere per il culo perchè non sono abbastanza lucide o intelligenti per capire chi hanno di fronte


  E' una questione di persone e non di genere. Se poi il discorso è funzionale al fatto di asserire che non esistono persone che si lasciano turlupinare (bada bene, che si lasciano...) anche no per piacere perchè non è una faccenda nè di cultura, nè di intelligenza, spesso neanche di lucidità ma di zone confortevoli da lasciare per guardare in faccia alla realtà.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cultura diffusa dai media è una cosa, la realtà un’altra. Non so quale sia la percentuale.
> Non sono totalmente attendibili i sondaggi e gli exitpoll che richiedono risposte semplici, figuriamoci le percentuali sulle opinioni su aspetti sentimentali e intimi.
> Certamente ci saranno anche differenze determinate da condizioni di vita, storia personale, ambiente frequentato, per lavoro e scelto, cultura di base, esperienze e letture.
> Sinceramente non mi disturba far parte di una minoranza, lo dice anche Nanni.
> Neppure ci tengo.


Non servono i sondaggi dai... basta guardarsi intorno...
Guarda solo il numero di prostitute per strada ... milioni di maschi italiani vanno a prostitute (milioni)...
Guarda il successo di app come tinder...
Il proliferare di locali per scambisti
Poi certo, tu parli per te...ma non puoi prescindere dal fatto che se sei la minoranza ti devi porre dei quesiti ..e se non te li poni allora ..non portene nessuno però ...
Poi se ti poni come “sarebbe bello se...” 
allora ti seguo...
Si ..sarebbe bello che l’intimita’ fosse altra cosa...che però non è ...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> se penso a quante volte l'abbiamo fatto per le due gravidanze mi girano i coglioni a 1000. Assolutamente non per il risultato ma per essermi illuso che non fosse solo per quello, so benissimo che ero il "maschio prescelto" funzionale al progetto a cui avevo aderito entusiasticamente. non dico che non mi desiderasse ma che il desiderio si è dimostrato collegato al progetto e non strettamente a noi. Desiderando dei figli consideravo le gravidanze come una piacevole conseguenza del fare l'amore, non il contrario


Sai che è una cosa che ha dato noia anche a me? Accorgermi che quando abbiamo deciso di fare un figlio lui mi cercava molto di più. Gliel’avevo anche detto.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> considera, mia cara , che chi la pensa come te è una percentuale infinitamente bassa della popolazione ...
> Quelli che definisci rapporti intimi sono visti invece come una bella bistecca al sangue quando si ha fame ..chi se ne importa se il macellaio ha maltrattato prima la mucca  e se il cuoco ha fatto cadere la bistecca
> per terra prima di fartela servire ...


Ehm, non esagerare.
Io sarò anche un "romantico" sotto certi aspetti, ma non riesco ad avere una visione così drammatica o pessimista.
Ci sono ancora ampie possibilità di scelta.
Ecco, magari ampie no, però non è che mancano proprio...
Non tutte le persone, uomini o donne, sono così.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se fosse solo triste nessuno lo farebbe.
> È sicuramente vero che se una persona ti piace non vedi l'ora di vederla e di accogliere ogni suo pensiero.
> Ma non sempre si può fare.


Sono situazioni tagliate fuori dai contesti reali, anche se reali non è il termine esatto ma al momento non me ne viene in mente uno più consono.
Più in alto vai più una possibile caduta sarà rovisona dove ti troverai con il viso spiaccicato nell'asfalto.

Ti dirò che nel caso di questa possibile amante dell'uomo di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] la versione cruda è la migliore (ossia che semplicemente si è trovata incinta e ha deciso di tenere il bambino rivolgendosi a lui solo per soldi), perchè sia mai che l'impatto con l'asfalto di questa donna sia concomitante alla presa di coscienza che lui di quel figlio proprio non ne vuole sapere nulla, e che in contesto lavorativo inizino a girare voci di lei che si è fatta ingravidare per incastrare lui o per l'orologio biologico.

Mi viene in mente la trama del libro "Va' dove ti porta il cuore". C'è una bella storia di tradimento dietro l'andare dove ti porta il cuore, che l'autrice ha "risolto" facendo crepare l'amante in un incidente stradale (della cui moglie non scrive una parola, spostando l'attenzione del lettore sulle emozioni dell'incontro dei due amanti), e una figlia piena di turbamenti perchè sapeva dentro di se senza sapere. Libro che ha avuto un grandissimo successo. 
_E quando poi davanti a te si apriranno tante strade e non saprai quale prendere, non imboccarne una a caso, ma siediti e aspetta. Respira con la profondità fiduciosa con cui hai respirato il giorno in cui sei venuta al mondo, senza farti distrarre da nulla, aspetta e aspetta ancora. Stai ferma, in silenzio, e ascolta il tuo cuore. Quando poi ti parla, alzati e và dove lui ti porta.
_Si vai dove lui ti porta... bel consiglio di merda.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È incredibile come molti qui facciano un mix esplosivo tra  romanticismo e razionalità .....
> Chi decide di essere amante raramente analizza razionalmente e preventivamente il ruolo ....
> C’e’ chi (come amante single)  ci si ritrova perché la persona gli piace e non ci vuole rinunciare e chi perché non ha in quel momento alternative valide dal punto di vista sessuale... (meglio uno Figo sposato che un cesso single ..e io ho una cara amica che fa così ).. chi invece viene  corteggiato e avvicinato ad una frequentazione che man mano prende sempre di più ...
> Da lì al pensare che uno poi , una volta dentro, dica : fermi tutti, sono solo un amante!!! ...ce ne vuole , dai...
> Lo si fa , questo pensiero , se si ha una certa età e se si è impegnati entrambi ...altrimenti è proprio innaturale ....qualunque sia il ruolo che ricopri....


Ma sai che io non escludo la possibilità di essere amante e neppure di non disturbare, ma appunto anche da ragazzini non si telefonava fuori orario, i genitori si sarebbero arrabbiati.
Ma è proprio una considerazione di sé, dell’altro e della relazione. È decidere di non essere intrusivi, non di stare al proprio posto da amante, ma quale posto? Lo sgabuzzino?


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente la trama del libro "Va' dove ti porta il cuore". C'è una bella storia di tradimento dietro l'andare dove ti porta il cuore, che l'autrice ha "risolto" facendo crepare l'amante in un incidente stradale (della cui moglie non scrive una parola, spostando l'attenzione del lettore sulle emozioni dell'incontro dei due amanti), e una figlia piena di turbamenti perchè sapeva dentro di se senza sapere. Libro che ha avuto un grandissimo successo.
> _E quando poi davanti a te si apriranno tante strade e non saprai quale prendere, non imboccarne una a caso, ma siediti e aspetta. Respira con la profondità fiduciosa con cui hai respirato il giorno in cui sei venuta al mondo, senza farti distrarre da nulla, aspetta e aspetta ancora. Stai ferma, in silenzio, e ascolta il tuo cuore. Quando poi ti parla, alzati e và dove lui ti porta.
> _Si vai dove lui ti porta... bel consiglio di merda.


Sì, ricordo. Tremendo.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conditio sine qua non per essere amanti.
> La certa età è di solito un fattore statistico: si tradisce di più - lo sappiamo - intorno ai 40 e oltre che intorno ai 30.
> Essere single amanti di uno sposato è già un ruolo sfigato in partenza.
> Se lo scegli ti assumi anche l'onere di una scelta inadeguata.
> Intelligente è NON avere amanti single se si è sposati e viceversa.


L’eta’ ti da una visione più disilluda data dall’esperienza....non lo guardo come dato statistico .
Purtroppo però non succede ..non esiste un catalogo di donne sposate disponibili ... anche perché corteggiare una sposata non è sempre “detto fatto” che magari più ti trovi pure il marito che ti da un cszzotto ...
 la single la approcci in altri modi ... Sei più libero anche di gestire i rifiuti e se ti piace il modello “più tonico “, non vai sulla quarantenne sposata ..ma sulla trentenne single ...
In sintesi : pasturi e spargi l’esca dove e con chi puoi e ti ispira ... e in proporzione raccogli piu tra le single ...che vedono nell’uomo sposato uno più maturo (hahahah) e soprattutto realizzato (non ti porta in pizzeria ..soprattutto perché probabilmente non fa l’operaio alla Fiat)..
E, appunto, quando ci sei dentro poi...


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che io non escludo la possibilità di essere amante e neppure di non disturbare, ma appunto anche da ragazzini non si telefonava fuori orario, i genitori si sarebbero arrabbiati.
> Ma è proprio una considerazione di sé, dell’altro e della relazione. È decidere di non essere intrusivi, non di stare al proprio posto da amante, ma quale posto? Lo sgabuzzino?


Brunetta, anche tu, non lasciarti prendere dalla foga...
Se fosse uno sgabuzzino non piacerebbe a nessuno.
Se ha successo ugualmente significa che piace.
Nessuno ti costringe a stressarti per ricevere buchi insospettabili della tua giornata e incontrarti con un amante correndo rischi.
Nessuno.
Se lo si fa si hanno buonissime ragioni, che non spetta a noi valutare.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Conditio sine qua non per essere amanti.
> La certa età è di solito un fattore statistico: si tradisce di più - lo sappiamo - intorno ai 40 e oltre che intorno ai 30.
> Essere single amanti di uno sposato è già un ruolo sfigato in partenza.
> Se lo scegli ti assumi anche l'onere di una scelta inadeguata.
> Intelligente è NON avere amanti single se si è sposati e viceversa.


L’eta’ ti da una visione più disilluda data dall’esperienza....non lo guardo come dato statistico .
Purtroppo però il suggerimento che dai tu non succede ..non esiste un catalogo di donne sposate disponibili ... inoltre  corteggiare una sposata non è sempre “detto fatto” che magari poi ti trovi pure il marito che ti da un cszzotto ...
 la single la approcci in altri modi ... Sei più libero anche di gestire i rifiuti e se ti piace il modello “più tonico “, non vai sulla quarantenne sposata ..ma sulla trentenne single ...per definizione (la trentenne sposata magari ha appena avuto un figlio) 
In sintesi : pasturi e spargi l’esca dove e con chi puoi e ti ispira ... e in proporzione raccogli piu tra le single ...che vedono nell’uomo sposato uno più maturo (hahahah) e soprattutto realizzato (non ti porta in pizzeria ..soprattutto perché probabilmente non fa l’operaio alla Fiat)..
E, appunto, quando ci sei dentro poi...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non servono i sondaggi dai... basta guardarsi intorno...
> Guarda solo il numero di prostitute per strada ... milioni di maschi italiani vanno a prostitute (milioni)...
> Guarda il successo di app come tinder...
> Il proliferare di locali per scambisti
> ...


Boh per i media sembrano una marea pure i vegani o terrapiattisti.
Mi incuriosisce la varietà antropologica.
Ma il mio sentire resta il mio. 
Ne parlo. Poi ognuno se ne fa quello che vuole, può anche buttarlo nel cesso. Si sa che capita di dare perle ai porci :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In parte e' così.
> Ma non è solo quello. Immaginati l'opposto. E cioè un amante che ti consiglia di separarti. Senza immaginare le finalità di lui (non le sappiamo).
> Io ho casini  "gravi" a casa mia, e chiamo te (che sei il mio amante) per parlarne. Leva un attimo l'eventuale consiglio  "pilotato" dall'interesse. Tu daresti consigli? O ti limiteresti ad ascoltare? Lo diresti  "separati!"?


Non lo direi mai perchè sono scelte che una persona deve fare in modo indipendete (senza spinte esterne specie in quello che potrebbe essere solo un periodo fragile). 
Se so che l'altra persona non può o non vuole separarsi la inviterei a trovare un modo per stare bene con chi deve vivere. Perchè alla fine la sua vita lei la vive con il marito, mica con l'amante. Che poi vi sia il rischio di dire parole sbagliate non ci piove, in caso di problemi gravi ci si rivolge a professionisti.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’eta’ ti da una visione più disilluda data dall’esperienza....non lo guardo come dato statistico .
> Purtroppo però non succede ..non esiste un catalogo di donne sposate disponibili ... *anche perché corteggiare una sposata non è sempre “detto fatto” che magari più ti trovi pure il marito che ti da un cszzotto* ...
> la single la approcci in altri modi ... Sei più libero anche di gestire i rifiuti e se ti piace il modello “più tonico “, non vai sulla quarantenne sposata ..ma sulla trentenne single ...
> In sintesi : pasturi e spargi l’esca dove e con chi puoi e ti ispira ... e in proporzione raccogli piu tra le single ...che vedono nell’uomo sposato uno più maturo (hahahah) e soprattutto realizzato (non ti porta in pizzeria ..soprattutto perché probabilmente non fa l’operaio alla Fiat)..
> E, appunto, quando ci sei dentro poi...


La donna sposata la incontri. Non la cerchi. La puoi trovare in ufficio, tra le amiche, per caso a una festa, in libreria, tra le mamme di scuola. Ci parli, capisci che ti piace, la rivedi, scopri che ti prende di più e... può andare a finire in tutti i modi, perché sono due teste che devono decidere di percorrere una strada e non è detto che sia facile per entrambi, ci vuole il tempo, lo spazio, un certo approccio. Non è detto che si possa diventare amanti, certo, a volte capita che ci si lasci andare con facilità, altre che nascano dei dubbi, deile paure, che non ci si intenda. Ma in questo non c'è nulla di programmato, c'è l'intenzione e la casualità. 
La single... 
Certo, la puoi trovare giovane. Di solito trovi quella "facile", che va con tutti, che magari ti approccia lei, che comunque ti facilita l'entrata, la conoscenza, ti palesa la disponibilità, non ha problemi di orario come una sposata. Non ha dubbi.
Se invece non è nemmeno lontanamente quel tipo qualcosa nella testa dovrebbe farti capire che è meglio starne lontano. A meno che tu non abbia voglia nell'eventualità di ripartire da capo...
Altrimenti... un po' coglione lo sei.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono situazioni tagliate fuori dai contesti reali, anche se reali non è il termine esatto ma al momento non me ne viene in mente uno più consono.
> Più in alto vai più una possibile caduta sarà rovisona dove ti troverai con il viso spiaccicato nell'asfalto.
> 
> Ti dirò che nel caso di questa possibile amante dell'uomo di @_Tradita_ la versione cruda è la migliore (ossia che semplicemente si è trovata incinta e ha deciso di tenere il bambino rivolgendosi a lui solo per soldi), perchè sia mai che l'impatto con l'asfalto di questa donna sia concomitante alla presa di coscienza che lui di quel figlio proprio non ne vuole sapere nulla, e che in contesto lavorativo inizino a girare voci di lei che si è fatta ingravidare per incastrare lui o per l'orologio biologico.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, anche tu, non lasciarti prendere dalla foga...
> Se fosse uno sgabuzzino non piacerebbe a nessuno.
> Se ha successo ugualmente significa che piace.
> Nessuno ti costringe a stressarti per ricevere buchi insospettabili della tua giornata e incontrarti con un amante correndo rischi.
> ...


Appunto.
Chi lo fa è contento così.
Quando sono entrata qui (la seconda volta) era in voga la definizione di facocera per l'amante che non stava al suo posto, lo sgabuzzino virtuale come l’ho definito, e a me non è mai piaciuta quella parola e il concetto che l’aveva generata. (Lasciamo perdere il comportamento che ha poi ha avuto la geniale linguista che ha coniato il termine).
Le persone sono tutte diverse e si viene traditi, pestati e ammazzati dai coniugi e hanno ben altro riconoscimento.
I ruoli predefiniti mi hanno fatto sempre venire l’orticaria, figuriamoci un ruolo a cui vengono definiti limiti di quel tipo.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Chi lo fa è contento così.
> Quando sono entrata qui (la seconda volta) era in voga la definizione di facocera per l'amante che non stava al suo posto, lo sgabuzzino virtuale come l’ho definito, e a me non è mai piaciuta quella parola e il concetto che l’aveva generata. (Lasciamo perdere il comportamento che ha poi ha avuto la geniale linguista che ha coniato il termine).
> Le persone sono tutte diverse e si viene traditi, pestati e ammazzati dai coniugi e hanno ben altro riconoscimento.
> I ruoli predefiniti mi hanno fatto sempre venire l’orticaria, figuriamoci un ruolo a cui vengono definiti limiti di quel tipo.


Non sei un'amante.
Non lo sei né per definizione né per inclinazione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei un'amante.
> Non lo sei né per definizione né per inclinazione.


Non mi piacciono gli sgabuzzini. Adoro le finestre.


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti dirò che nel caso di questa possibile amante dell'uomo di [MENTION=14321]Tradita[/MENTION] la versione cruda è la migliore (ossia che semplicemente si è trovata incinta e ha deciso di tenere il bambino rivolgendosi a lui solo per soldi), perchè sia mai che l'impatto con l'asfalto di questa donna sia concomitante alla presa di coscienza che lui di quel figlio proprio non ne vuole sapere nulla, e che in contesto lavorativo inizino a girare voci di lei che si è fatta ingravidare per incastrare lui o per l'orologio biologico.
> 
> [/I]Si vai dove lui ti porta... bel consiglio di merda.


Già ne circolano di queste voci su di lei


----------



## spleen (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Già ne circolano di queste voci su di lei


  Brava, continua a mostrizzare lei, che vai bene.....


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli sgabuzzini. Adoro le finestre.


Ma non è questione... 
Mettiamo il caso che io - per alcune ragioni insoddisfatto della mia vita coniugale - mi imbatta in una donna sposata che mi attrae moltissimo.
Ma, secondo te, io, alla mia età potrei prevedere di dovermi rendere di nuovo progettuale in un'altra relazione?
Ma anche no.
Un'eventuale relazione clandestina sarebbe un piccolo spazio di libertà, non uno sgabuzzino, ma un terrazzo al sole.
E lo dovrebbe essere anche per lei, altrimenti...
L'idea che una non faccia queste valutazioni ma in piena autonomia - senza quindi valutare la mia opinione  decida dopo un po' che esce con me di mollare il marito per spingere me a fare altrettanto mi fa specie.
Se questo dovesse accadere semmai dovrebbe essere una decisione concertata.
Trovarsi una che magari cerca di farsi scoprire dalla moglie, o peggio ancora, mente sugli anticoncezionali che prende (i bambini si decide in due, padre e madre, quando e come farli, non è libertà della madre) per restare incinta (accade, eh) è qualcosa di esecrabile. Come è stato esecrabile l'amante di mia moglie che ha brigato perché mi lasciasse per stare con lui, cosa che a mia moglie interessava meno che zero. Un vero coglione, se proprio non vuoi chiamarlo facocero. E da tradito ti dico che se un tradimento scoperto fa male, meglio esser traditi da due amanti che sanno stare al loro posto con l'umiltà di chi è consapevole del ruolo e non farsi scoprire. Come quasi tutti quelli che non hanno inutili stimoli competitivi.
Il minimo sindacale e si evita di arrivare qui con... come si dice... le budella in mano perché qualcuno ha fatto il o la coglione/a.


----------



## Foglia (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo direi mai perchè sono scelte che una persona deve fare in modo indipendete (senza spinte esterne specie in quello che potrebbe essere solo un periodo fragile).
> Se so che l'altra persona non può o non vuole separarsi la inviterei a trovare un modo per stare bene con chi deve vivere. Perchè alla fine la sua vita lei la vive con il marito, mica con l'amante. Che poi vi sia il rischio di dire parole sbagliate non ci piove, in caso di problemi gravi ci si rivolge a professionisti.


Ma un consiglio non sostituisce una scelta!
Piglio il caso di Lara: da esterna, cosa le vuoi dire????
Che è evidente che vuole separarsi, ma non vede possibile un futuro da separata.
Non ci vuole molto. Quando arrivai qui io ero ancora sposata, ero disperata. Non ce la facevo più. Ho portato qui uno sfogo. Ho buttato in un po' di righe la mia stanchezza. Quella ho portato di fatto qui dentro. Poi ho avuto modo di ragionarci. Anche su un aspetto: ero convinta che mi avrebbe ammazzata (o giù di li) se gli avessi parlato di separazione. Di fatto mi ero semplicemente e finalmente aperta.
In un contesto di distacco emotivo in cui Lara afferma di non avere più contatti con il marito, e di stare tirando avanti alla bella e meglio  "per i figli", laddove ad un certo punto persino i figli vengono ad essere  "protagonisti" dei problemi tra loro due... Cosa le vuoi consigliare? Ma è un consiglio che ad un certo punto esce dal profondo. Mollalo! Anche se immagino  (io sto ancora immersa nell'inferno della mia separazione... Fa te) che sarà difficile. Perché non è la separazione in sé ad essere difficile. E' vero che è tanto più difficile quanto più è difficile la situazione da cui ti separi. Che è anche prendere distanza da quella parte di sé che ti ci ha portato, per certi versi. Con tutto il carico di responsabilità. In tutto questo Lara tira avanti diciamo  "consolandosi". E' una consolazione, ma è anche qualcosa che può  (PUÒ) remarle contro. Darle una percezione di tollerabilità che non risponde alla realtà. In questo contesto, anche supponendo che l'amante di Lara voglia il bene di lei  (che può essere anche che non sopporti più di vederla stanca), come può l'amante essere di aiuto? Comunque la fai, la sbagli.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La donna sposata la incontri. Non la cerchi. La puoi trovare in ufficio, tra le amiche, per caso a una festa, in libreria, tra le mamme di scuola. Ci parli, capisci che ti piace, la rivedi, scopri che ti prende di più e... può andare a finire in tutti i modi, perché sono due teste che devono decidere di percorrere una strada e non è detto che sia facile per entrambi, ci vuole il tempo, lo spazio, un certo approccio. Non è detto che si possa diventare amanti, certo, a volte capita che ci si lasci andare con facilità, altre che nascano dei dubbi, deile paure, che non ci si intenda. Ma in questo non c'è nulla di programmato, c'è l'intenzione e la casualità.
> La single...
> Certo, la puoi trovare giovane. Di solito trovi quella "facile", che va con tutti, che magari ti approccia lei, che comunque ti facilita l'entrata, la conoscenza, ti palesa la disponibilità, non ha problemi di orario come una sposata. Non ha dubbi.
> Se invece non è nemmeno lontanamente quel tipo qualcosa nella testa dovrebbe farti capire che è meglio starne lontano. A meno che tu non abbia voglia nell'eventualità di ripartire da capo...
> Altrimenti... un po' coglione lo sei.


Infatti è pieno di coglioni


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma un consiglio non sostituisce una scelta!
> Piglio il caso di Lara: da esterna, cosa le vuoi dire????
> Che è evidente che vuole separarsi, ma non vede possibile un futuro da separata.
> Non ci vuole molto. Quando arrivai qui io ero ancora sposata, ero disperata. Non ce la facevo più. Ho portato qui uno sfogo. Ho buttato in un po' di righe la mia stanchezza. Quella ho portato di fatto qui dentro. Poi ho avuto modo di ragionarci. Anche su un aspetto: ero convinta che mi avrebbe ammazzata (o giù di li) se gli avessi parlato di separazione. Di fatto mi ero semplicemente e finalmente aperta.
> In un contesto di distacco emotivo in cui Lara afferma di non avere più contatti con il marito, e di stare tirando avanti alla bella e meglio  "per i figli", laddove ad un certo punto persino i figli vengono ad essere  "protagonisti" dei problemi tra loro due... Cosa le vuoi consigliare? Ma è un consiglio che ad un certo punto esce dal profondo. Mollalo! Anche se immagino  (io sto ancora immersa nell'inferno della mia separazione... Fa te) che sarà difficile. Perché non è la separazione in sé ad essere difficile. E' vero che è tanto più difficile quanto più è difficile la situazione da cui ti separi. Che è anche prendere distanza da quella parte di sé che ti ci ha portato, per certi versi. Con tutto il carico di responsabilità. In tutto questo Lara tira avanti diciamo  "consolandosi". E' una consolazione, ma è anche qualcosa che può  (PUÒ) remarle contro. Darle una percezione di tollerabilità che non risponde alla realtà. In questo contesto, anche supponendo che l'amante di Lara voglia il bene di lei  (che può essere anche che non sopporti più di vederla stanca), come può l'amante essere di aiuto? Comunque la fai, la sbagli.


L’amante le e’ d’aiuto come per tanti uomini raccontato dalle loro amanti qui dentro ... fa da cuscinetto ...
D’accordo con te che se il cuscinetto ti altera la percezione della realtà ... ti impedisce di fare quanto andrebbe fatto...
Ma questo lo sa solo lei. 
Si sceglie il meglio o il meno peggio .


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’amante le e’ d’aiuto come per tanti uomini raccontato dalle loro amanti qui dentro ... *fa da cuscinetto ...*
> D’accordo con te che se il cuscinetto ti altera la percezione della realtà ... ti impedisce di fare quanto andrebbe fatto...
> Ma questo lo sa solo lei.
> Si sceglie il meglio o il meno peggio .


Uhm...
Un po' riduttivo, non trovi?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è questione...
> Mettiamo il caso che io - per alcune ragioni insoddisfatto della mia vita coniugale - mi imbatta in una donna sposata che mi attrae moltissimo.
> Ma, secondo te, io, alla mia età potrei prevedere di dovermi rendere di nuovo progettuale in un'altra relazione?
> Ma anche no.
> ...


Un terrazzo va benissimo. Uno sgabuzzino no.
Ma a menon va bene nemmeno “fai la moglie “ o “fai la mamma” a me interessa il patto, non il ruolo codificato. Non mi piace da matrimonio, figuriamoci da relazione extraconiugale.
E non vuol dire essere amante credendosi fidanzata.
Boh forse è difficile.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un terrazzo va benissimo. Uno sgabuzzino no.
> Ma a menon va bene nemmeno “fai la moglie “ o “fai la mamma” a me interessa il patto, non il ruolo codificato. Non mi piace da matrimonio, figuriamoci da relazione extraconiugale.
> E non vuol dire essere amante credendosi fidanzata.
> Boh forse è difficile.


Beh, il patto esiste anche tra amanti e ha un vincolo prioritario: la clandestinità.
Poi questa può attuarsi in tutti i modi possibili.
Questa mia amica era la rappresentante di classe, l'amante l'aiutava, quindi era assolutamente normale che passassero insieme il tempo e che i rispettivi lo sapessero (ovviamente ignorando la relazione).
Clandestino è solo il rapporto. E tale deve restare.
Anche perché... (spesso) gli amanti passano.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’amante le e’ d’aiuto come per tanti uomini raccontato dalle loro amanti qui dentro ... fa da cuscinetto ...
> D’accordo con te che se il cuscinetto ti altera la percezione della realtà ... ti impedisce di fare quanto andrebbe fatto...
> Ma questo lo sa solo lei.
> Si *sceglie* il meglio o il meno peggio .


Infatti.
Ma ognuno valuta per sé (magari sbagliando, ma non si può mai tornare indietro e provare l’altra strada) in quella particolare circostanza. 
Quello che per uno è sgabuzzino, per un altro è un terrazzo, per un altro una uscita di emergenza.
Quello che non funziona, per me, è decidere a priori cosa si deve essere l’uno per l’altra e definirsi, cose molto diverse dall’essere realisti e riconoscere i limiti oggettivi. 
Perché poi può succedere come per il tipo di Tradita, l’amante e lei stessa che avvenga un fatto inaspettato, che può essere anche solo innamorarsi, un incidente, una gravidanza e allora saltano tutti i ruoli.
E continuare a rispettare i ruoli risulta assurdo a chiunque non sia coinvolto.
Perché Tradita e il tipo stanno andando avanti come caterpillar, ma facendo finta che non sia successo niente.
Anche i telefilm, con la loro necessità di colpi di scena, fanno accadere cose del genere e, pur con la faciloneria degli sceneggiatori, fanno fare i conti con l’imprevisto.


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In terrazzo, per un altro una uscita di emergenza.
> Quello che non funziona, per me, *è decidere a priori *cosa si deve essere l’uno per l’altra e definirsi, cose molto diverse dall’essere realisti e riconoscere i limiti oggettivi.
> Perché poi può succedere come per il tipo di Tradita, l’amante e lei stessa che avvenga un fatto inaspettato, che può essere anche solo innamorarsi, un incidente, *una gravidanza *e allora saltano tutti i ruoli.
> E continuare a rispettare i ruoli risulta assurdo a chiunque non sia coinvolto.
> ...


Una gravidanza, cazzo, la devi decidere a priori.
Non è un incidente. Non a 40 anni circa.
Qui qualcuno ha fatto di testa sua.
Lui è di sicuro un coglione, lei, l'amante, molto probabilmente una stronza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una gravidanza, cazzo, la devi decidere a priori.
> Non è un incidente. Non a 40 anni circa.
> Qui qualcuno ha fatto di testa sua.
> Lui è di sicuro un coglione, lei, l'amante, molto probabilmente una stronza.


53 pagine per arrivare al fatto che lui è un coglione e l’amante una stronza?
Poi ...amante è pure relativo.
Abbiamo letto decine di sposati che raccontano che ormai sono fratelli e consideriamo una relazione senza convivenza più solido di un matrimonio con figli?
Io non avrei considerato lui alla stregua di uno in un matrimonio trentennale con figli e nipoti.
Questo non significa che avrei usato una gravidanza per far fare un salto di qualità alla relazione.
Significa che il contesto non è proprio il classico. Anche lui non si sentiva evidentemente così impegnato neppure da pensare a una convivenza e anche Tradita, visto che aveva digerito facilmente la rivelazione delle infedeltà.
Se non scendiamo nella realtà del caso specifico stiamo parlando non solo di ruoli, ma proprio di stereotipi. E degli stereotipi si ride, come nelle pochade o nei film dei Vanzina, ma questa è vita è queste sono persone e io non vorrei diventare uno stereotipo in nessun ruolo, perché non lo sono.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ma della donna che lo ha eventualmente incastrato che giudizio morale date ?





Nocciola ha detto:


> Una stronza ma non toglie nulla al fatto che lui andrebbe preso a calci nel culo


Ha fatto bene. Chi vince ha sempre ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono gli sgabuzzini. Adoro le finestre.


Sei uno sgabuzzino se tu ti consideri così


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è questione...
> Mettiamo il caso che io - per alcune ragioni insoddisfatto della mia vita coniugale - mi imbatta in una donna sposata che mi attrae moltissimo.
> Ma, secondo te, io, alla mia età potrei prevedere di dovermi rendere di nuovo progettuale in un'altra relazione?
> Ma anche no.
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Un po' riduttivo, non trovi?


Molto e non sempre è così


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ha fatto bene. Chi vince ha sempre ragione.


Cosa avrebbe vinto scusa? Di crescere da sola un bambino senza papà?


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma un consiglio non sostituisce una scelta!
> Piglio il caso di Lara: da esterna, cosa le vuoi dire????
> Che è evidente che vuole separarsi, ma non vede possibile un futuro da separata.
> Non ci vuole molto. Quando arrivai qui io ero ancora sposata, ero disperata. Non ce la facevo più. Ho portato qui uno sfogo. Ho buttato in un po' di righe la mia stanchezza. Quella ho portato di fatto qui dentro. Poi ho avuto modo di ragionarci. Anche su un aspetto: ero convinta che mi avrebbe ammazzata (o giù di li) se gli avessi parlato di separazione. Di fatto mi ero semplicemente e finalmente aperta.
> In un contesto di distacco emotivo in cui Lara afferma di non avere più contatti con il marito, e di stare tirando avanti alla bella e meglio  "per i figli", laddove ad un certo punto persino i figli vengono ad essere  "protagonisti" dei problemi tra loro due... Cosa le vuoi consigliare? Ma è un consiglio che ad un certo punto esce dal profondo. Mollalo! Anche se immagino  (io sto ancora immersa nell'inferno della mia separazione... Fa te) che sarà difficile. Perché non è la separazione in sé ad essere difficile. E' vero che è tanto più difficile quanto più è difficile la situazione da cui ti separi. Che è anche prendere distanza da quella parte di sé che ti ci ha portato, per certi versi. Con tutto il carico di responsabilità. In tutto questo Lara tira avanti diciamo  "consolandosi". E' una consolazione, ma è anche qualcosa che può  (PUÒ) remarle contro. Darle una percezione di tollerabilità che non risponde alla realtà. In questo contesto, anche supponendo che l'amante di Lara voglia il bene di lei  (che può essere anche che non sopporti più di vederla stanca), come può l'amante essere di aiuto? Comunque la fai, la sbagli.


Dipende dal codice di lettura alla base.
Lei le ha detto che è in crisi con il marito. Lui le ha detto che è in crisi con la moglie (ipotizzo).
Il problema è che spesso la parola "crisi" non è vera. Quindi se mi pongo dal lato di chi l'ha detto tanto per dire darò un consiglio sulla mia concezione di "crisi", quella che spesso fa incontrare due persone alla pari. 
Qualora vi sia un problema reale, anche una crisi reale, non si scherza più, terrazze, sgabuzzini, cantinati, quello che si vuole, non si gioca più. Allora dovresti fare uno swich e perlomeno porti da amico verso la persona. 
La tua risposta da perfetta sconosciuta è da amica. Meno scontata di quanto si creda.


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Allora, se il figlio è del mio compagno, certamente i due hanno continuato ad avere una relazione sessuale per anni. Saltuaria, però, per via della distanza (impossibile che si siano visti più di una volta ogni due mesi... io e lui lavoriamo insieme, quindi so perfettamente quando è andato in quella zona).


Esistono le macchine. Si guida. Se lui vive solo cosa esclude che a volte sia andata anche lei da lui?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Cosa avrebbe vinto scusa? Di crescere da sola un bambino senza papà?


I figli restano. I compagni passano.
E la faccenda del senza papà secondo me è sempre più complessa di come sembra.


----------



## Tradita (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I figli restano. I compagni passano.
> E la faccenda del senza papà secondo me è sempre più complessa di come sembra.


In che senso è più complessa?


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I figli restano. I compagni passano.
> E la faccenda del senza papà secondo me è sempre più complessa di come sembra.


E in questo caso il papà e’ benestante ...
Non ci sarà per portarlo  a scuola ..ma la retta della privata probabilmente gliela pagherà .
Questi incidenti capitano raramente a chi ha un basso reddito ...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> Un po' riduttivo, non trovi?


Mi riferivo a questo caso specifico... lui compensa una situazione pessima in casa .... non è per niente riduttivo ..è un ruolo importante per lei ora


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> In che senso è più complessa?


Che a un figlio ti affezioni quando lo vedi, lo senti, lo tocchi, ci interagisci, ti ci riconosci. Finche é teoria tutti buoni a esalare teoremi. Per quanto il tuo sperminator sia un adulto attaccato alla propria leggerezza, superficialità, a abitudini e paure, il richiamo del sangue è forte. Il rapporto con un compagno non ti sopravviverà, quello con un figlio si. Motivo per cui di solito invecchiando anche se sei stato u  padre assente cerchi di riavvicinarti.
Se sei una persona molto equilibrata e razionale, facile che riesci a separare i discorsi e gestire il rapporto con tuo figlio senza permettere giochetti di sponda dalla madre, viceversa la tizia una parte della libertà di scelta gliela ha già fottuta.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E in questo caso il papà e’ benestante ...
> Non ci sarà per portarlo  a scuola ..ma la retta della privata probabilmente gliela pagherà .
> Questi incidenti capitano raramente a chi ha un basso reddito ...


Ripeto. Chi ti dice che non ci sarà?


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L’amante le e’ d’aiuto come per tanti uomini raccontato dalle loro amanti qui dentro ... fa da cuscinetto ...
> D’accordo con te che se il cuscinetto ti altera la percezione della realtà ... ti impedisce di fare quanto andrebbe fatto...
> Ma questo lo sa solo lei.
> Si sceglie il meglio o il meno peggio .


L'amante fa da cuscinetto quando lo standard del traditore è basso. Sennò gioca con tutte le carte in mano.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Conosco molto da vicino almeno  6 casi  di bimbi nati perché “spinti” dalla volontà della madre di legarsi a un amante o a un uomo facoltoso o indeciso riguardo al lasciare la precedente famiglia ...(e le cronache vanno ben oltre i miei casi))...
Succede dalla notte dei tempi 
Il problema è che se guardo queii  bimbi mi viene una tristezza assoluta ....
Uno di questo conosce il padre che però avendo celato alla moglie e agli altri figli più grandi del bimbo in più rispetto a quanto indicato nella  dichiarazione dei redditi , ha fatto un accordo economico per convincere il nuovo compagno dell’ex amante la riconoscerlo ..in cambio di un lascito importante e il figlio lo sa ...pensate a come si debba sentire ...l’altra ha un padre che l’ha dovuta riconoscere e le passa un tot al mese ...ma ha altri due figli e lei manco la saluta ...
I figli sono sempre una cosa meravigliosa ...ma se sono condannati alla sofferenza sin da piccoli ....insomma ....e se a condannarlo e’ la madre....


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Conosco molto da vicino almeno  6 casi  di bimbi nati perché “spinti” dalla volontà della madre di legarsi a un amante o a un uomo facoltoso o indeciso riguardo al lasciare la precedente famiglia ...(e le cronache vanno ben oltre i miei casi))...
> Succede dalla notte dei tempi
> Il problema è che se guardo queii  bimbi mi viene una tristezza assoluta ....
> Uno di questo conosce il padre che però avendo celato alla moglie e agli altri figli più grandi del bimbo in più rispetto a quanto indicato nella  dichiarazione dei redditi , ha fatto un accordo economico per convincere il nuovo compagno dell’ex amante la riconoscerlo ..in cambio di un lascito importante e il figlio lo sa ...pensate a come si debba sentire ...l’altra ha un padre che l’ha dovuta riconoscere e le passa un tot al mese ...ma ha altri due figli e lei manco la saluta ...
> I figli sono sempre una cosa meravigliosa ...ma se sono condannati alla sofferenza sin da piccoli ....insomma ....e se a condannarlo e’ la madre....


Cioè conosci 6 storie che non dovrebbe sapere nessuno???? Scusa ma come fai a essere certa di conoscere 6 bambini nati _perché “spinti” dalla volontà della madre di legarsi a un amante o a un uomo facoltoso_???
Non è che siano affermazioni leggerine...


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cioè conosci 6 storie che non dovrebbe sapere nessuno???? Scusa ma come fai a essere certa di conoscere 6 bambini nati _perché “spinti” dalla volontà della madre di legarsi a un amante o a un uomo facoltoso_???
> Non è che siano affermazioni leggerine...


No, solo il primo non lo  sa nessuno (in teoria), perché la madre ha confidato la storia a tutta la classe. Il padre vive a 500 km di distanxa .
Negli altri casi il padre ha dovuto riconoscere il bimbo inatteso nato da relazione extraconiugale con single ... quindi si sa


----------



## Marjanna (17 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No, solo il primo non lo  sa nessuno (in teoria), perché la madre ha confidato la storia a tutta la classe. Il padre vive a 500 km di distanxa .
> Negli altri casi il padre ha dovuto riconoscere il bimbo inatteso nato da relazione extraconiugale con single ... quindi si sa


La madre ha detto a tutta la classe di essersi fatta ingravidare per incastrare il padre? Mi pare che non le sia andata proprio tanto bene dal momento che scrivi che lui vive a 500 km di distanza.

Quindi convieni con Tradita che se una donna single rimane incinta fuori da un rapporto ufficiale sicuramente l'ha fatto per incastrare "l'uomo facoltoso". Pensa quando ti legge Tradita come diventa... :strepitoso:


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La madre ha detto a tutta la classe di essersi fatta ingravidare per incastrare il padre? Mi pare che non le sia andata proprio tanto bene dal momento che scrivi che lui vive a 500 km di distanza.
> 
> Quindi convieni con Tradita che se una donna single rimane incinta fuori da un rapporto ufficiale sicuramente l'ha fatto per incastrare "l'uomo facoltoso". Pensa quando ti legge Tradita come diventa... :strepitoso:


No..ha detto che e’ rimasta incinta dell’amante che per non riconoscere il figlio ha devoluto una somma importante ...si è vantata del nome del padre ...persona nota . Le intenzioni credo si possano dedurre facilmente ... (si capisce anche osservando l’attuale Marito )..

Non ho detto che sia il caso di tradita .: e neppure che sia la maggioranza dei casi 
Ho inserito alcuni casi a me noti in un discorso iniziato non ricordo neppure più per quale motivo... 
però capita, si...e dalla notte dei tempi 
Che poi sia il caso di tradita, non posso proprio saperlo  .


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> No..ha detto che e’ rimasta incinta dell’amante che per non riconoscere il figlio ha devoluto una somma importante ...si è vantata del nome del padre ...persona nota . Le intenzioni credo si possano dedurre facilmente ... (si capisce anche osservando l’attuale Marito )..
> 
> Non ho detto che sia il caso di tradita .: e neppure che sia la maggioranza dei casi
> Ho inserito alcuni casi a me noti in un discorso iniziato non ricordo neppure più per quale motivo...
> ...


Bò non conosco casi simili. 
Diciamo che prenderei con le pinze, come quando si sente della straniera che ha circuito l'uomo italiano.
L'idea di rimanere incinta da un uomo solo perchè "facoltoso" mi farebbe venire la morte dentro, altro che gioia.
Non è che si tratta solo di una spruzzata di sperma attaccata ad un conto in banca o ad un nome noto, e che si dai in fondo nasce un bel bambino, e i bambini portano sempre gioia, no?
Vaglielo a dire alla prossima ragazza che si troverà incinta (magari per incesto) in Alabama. Aspettiamo le statistiche dei suicidi futuri delle "fortunate".


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 53 pagine per arrivare al fatto che lui è un coglione e l’amante una stronza?


Apprezza il dono della sintesi.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E in questo caso il papà e’ benestante ...
> Non ci sarà per portarlo  a scuola ..ma la retta della privata probabilmente gliela pagherà .
> Questi incidenti capitano raramente a chi ha un basso reddito ...


Perfida  ma realista.
Non posso che darti ragione.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bò non conosco casi simili.
> Diciamo che prenderei con le pinze, come quando si sente della straniera che ha circuito l'uomo italiano.
> L'idea di rimanere incinta da un uomo solo perchè "facoltoso" mi farebbe venire la morte dentro, altro che gioia.


A livelli economici meno importanti direi che la mia vicina non si è altrettanto risparmiata. 
Come possa una bella donna sgamata restare incinta di 3 uomini diversi sempre dopo pochi mesi dall'inizio della storia sorprende un po'.
Se del primo la figlia non ha assunto neppure il cognome, se il secondo si è tramutato in aborto dopo che lui - un quarantenne single cocainomane - l'ha mollata appena appresa la notizia, con il terzo, un imprenditore economicamente agiato, l'inattesa gravidanza ha portato il  novello fidanzato a decidere per un sorprendente matrimonio con immediato innalzamento del livello sociale della suddetta puerpera.
Ovviamente non è più mia vicina. 
E sua figlia non è più stata amica di mia figlia, improvvisamente non all'altezza del nuovo lignaggio


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Veramente io conosco moltissimi casi a reddito basso o bassissimo o nullo.
Il problema è che è una conseguenza frequente del sesso.
Dare della stronza a una donna che resta incinta e dello sprovveduto all’uomo è insopportabile.
Le ragioni inconsce poi non le conoscono spesso nemmeno gli interessati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Ipotizziamo lo abbia incastrato


 una furbacchiona.
È riuscita nel suo intento. E lui ci è cascato come un pollo.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è che è una conseguenza frequente del sesso.


Abbiamo un tasso di natalità tra i più bassi del mondo e se non ci fosse stato l'aiuto di alcune popolazioni straniere che conservano una discreta propensione a fare figli sarebbe ancora più basso.
Direi che gli italiani da un bel po' in media sanno fare sesso senza generare figli ogni volta.
Il che non so quanto possa dirsi un vantaggio, ma sicuramente rende inesatto l'uso del termine frequente.
Magari questo di cui discutiamo non è il caso in cui si è pretesa una maternità senza  il consenso del padre (cosa non rara, come ha spiegato bene Jacaranda, quando ci sono interessi economici in gioco, e non certo per ignoranza della materia), ma di sicuro il comportamento di quest'uomo, che si barcamena tra una relazione ufficiale non progettuale, una relazione clandestina dove ha un figlio di cui non si capisce Cos voglia fare, non può dirsi ineccepibile e non mostra particolare rispetto e attenzione neppure per sé. 
Per me uno che si comporta con cotanta superficialità non può non essere - sul piano affettivo - criticabile. 
Lei, per come si è comportata, non genera assolutamente simpatia o approvazione, e non mi sento di attribuire alcun ruolo di vittima 
È questa, mi dispiace, una relazione in cui non si è tenuto conto di alcun parametro di sostenibilità.
E si continua a farlo, indifferenti a un'analisi razionale che sarebbe necessario fare. 
È insostenibile un'amante single 37enne. Chi la accetta sta giocando col futuro di entrambi e merita tutte le conseguenze che questo comporta. 
È insostenibile proporre una convivenza alla fidanzata tradita, con un bambino non riconosciuto di mezzo. 
È insostenibile la supina accettazione di tutto da parte di Tradita. 
In questa storia manca il rispetto da parte di tutti verso tutti. 
Bambino compreso.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una furbacchiona.
> È riuscita nel suo intento. E lui ci è cascato come un pollo.


Il sospetto è lecito. 
Lui, uomo benestante, impegnato ma che vive da solo. 
Lei amante single con pochissimo tempo davanti per trovare un altro uomo e avere un figlio. Ok, può essere tutto un caso... 
Certo, riuscire a restare incinta a quell'età facendo sesso all'incirca una volta al mese prendendo pure la pillola (ma perché mai, poi, una che ha rapporti così diradati dovrebbe prendere la pillola?) è proprio tanta tanta sfiga.
Come la racconta Tradita non sta in piedi.


----------



## Tradita (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il sospetto è lecito.
> Lui, uomo benestante, impegnato ma che vive da solo.
> Lei amante single con pochissimo tempo davanti per trovare un altro uomo e avere un figlio. Ok, può essere tutto un caso...
> Certo, riuscire a restare incinta a quell'età facendo sesso all'incirca una volta al mese prendendo pure la pillola (ma perché mai, poi, una che ha rapporti così diradati dovrebbe prendere la pillola?) è proprio tanta tanta sfiga.
> Come la racconta Tradita non sta in piedi.


Infatti secondo me ha smesso la pillola apposta


----------



## spleen (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io conosco moltissimi casi a reddito basso o bassissimo o nullo. Il problema è che è una conseguenza frequente del sesso. Dare della stronza a una donna che resta incinta e dello sprovveduto all’uomo è insopportabile. Le ragioni inconsce poi non le conoscono spesso nemmeno gli interessati.


  Infatti il vero punto della faccenda è che questa cosa serve a tradita per avviare il processo di mostrizzazione di lei ed il salvataggio etico di lui.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché dal basso?
> Se mi mischio con te in un processo creativo ti sto quantomeno dominando da pari a pari. Motivo per cui ho sempre pensato che figliare (rectius, non figliare) non dovrebbe essere oggetto della negoziazione di coppia. Diventano ceppi psicologici.
> *Uno si sceglie, si scopa e quel che viene viene*.


Umh...

non sono mai riuscita a calarmi nel grassetto. 
Ha un presupposto di base che mi ha sempre parecchio inquietata. Ossia il fatto che lo scopare abbia come lo scopo ultimo il figliare. Scopo indiscutibile, calato dal divino. A cui non si può che sottomettersi (sia quel che sia). 

Non che non pensi che scopare abbia uno scopo riproduttivo. O che sia slegato dalla riproduzione in termini generali. 

Ma ho sempre pensato che aderire al grande progetto familiare non fosse un obbligo e che le condizioni fossero in mano mia. 
E penso sia questa la discrimine. 
Non vedo il progetto familiare come scopo ultimo della mia esistenza. 
Ma semmai funzione del mio benessere e quindi qualcosa che ritaglio secondo le MIE regole. 

Quindi il figliare non è qualcosa che ho mai visto affidato alla provvidenza. 
E men che meno un compito divino affidato alla presenza su questa terra. (anzi, a dirtela tutta trovo piuttosto medievaleggiante- basso medioevo - questo tipo di concezione). 

io, come donna, ho il potere di scegliere con chi fare o non fare figli. 
E non è oggetto di scambio di potere questo.
E' un potere mio. Che non scambio.
Quindi non può essere, dal mio punto di vista, oggetto di una asimmetria relazionale intenzionale e consapevole. E quindi di dominazione di alcun tipo. 

Ed è il motivo per cui parlo di dominazione dal basso. (di cui non ho grande opinione, salvo sia un gioco negoziato, smettendo quindi di essere dominazione dal basso )

Quando il potere scambiato non riguarda e non discende direttamente chi lo scambia, ma riguarda un potere che chi lo scambia percepisce esterno a sè e "dato" aprioristicamente. 
Non c'è dominanza dove entrambi sono vittime, perchè si pongono come vittime sacrificali e quindi nessuno dei due dispone a sufficienza di se stesso. La profonda differenza fra farsi trascinare dalle evenienze e lasciarsi fluire nelle evenienza. 

E se non si dispone di se stessi, la simmetria che sta alla base di una asimmetria funzionale decade. 
(e si torna nella concezione padroni e schiavi della delega e della non assunzione della responsabilità di sè, finendo nella ricerca del colpevole, della colpa e tutto quel che ne consegue avendo come scopo il trovare una scappatoia nello stile del "piuttosto è meglio che niente". Che sono legacci). 

Non casualmente emerge il giochetto delle parti su cui si regge il grande libro della vita...lei stronza, lui coglione, lei vittima di lui stronzo e via nelle varie ed eventuali declinazioni, il cui unico scopo è trovare un colpevole e una vittima per trovare una assoluzione. 
Il trovarsi incastrati in situazioni cercando poi sollievo qui e là ne è la diretta conseguenza. Girando largo dall'assunzione di responsabilità.

C'è solo una gara a chi, usando un mezzo terzo, mette sotto l'altro per soddisfare cose che neanche sa dove vengono.

Poi piangono...è uno di quei casi in cui il pianto è il pianto del coccodrillo dal mio punto di vista.
Non sei consapevole di te e di quel che fai?
Cazzi tuoi. 

Peccato che poi sta gente pesi sul sistema tutto. Anche economicamente. 

Mi dispiace solo per i bambini. 
In quanto esseri che avrebbero potenzialità.
Ma fondamentalmente mi spiace perchè i bambini sono il futuro di tutti, non solo di chi li mette al mondo.


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti il vero punto della faccenda è che questa cosa serve a tradita per avviare il processo di mostrizzazione di lei ed il salvataggio etico di lui.


E vissero tutti felici e contenti 

[video=youtube;0mnKBwB9sws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mnKBwB9sws[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il sospetto è lecito.
> Lui, uomo benestante, impegnato ma che vive da solo.
> Lei amante single con pochissimo tempo davanti per trovare un altro uomo e avere un figlio. Ok, può essere tutto un caso...
> Certo, riuscire a restare incinta a quell'età facendo sesso all'incirca una volta al mese prendendo pure la pillola (ma perché mai, poi, una che ha rapporti così diradati dovrebbe prendere la pillola?) è proprio tanta tanta sfiga.
> Come la racconta Tradita non sta in piedi.


  semplicemente non prendeva la pillola.
Lo avrà detto per farlo sentire tranquillo e lui si è fidato.
L'ex marito di una mia amica, ha messo incinta una che non poteva avere figli. Pensa che fenomeno di uomo, un mago!!!


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> semplicemente non prendeva la pillola.
> Lo avrà detto per farlo sentire tranquillo e lui si è fidato.
> L'ex marito di una mia amica, ha messo incinta una che non poteva avere figli. *Pensa che fenomeno di uomo, un mago*!!!


Il potere sublime del cazzo...sperma onnipotente...e la figa divina che si incontrano nell'atto supremo


----------



## spleen (18 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E vissero tutti felici e contenti   [video=youtube;0mnKBwB9sws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mnKBwB9sws[/video]


  Hai letto quello che ti ho scritto?


----------



## ipazia (18 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai letto quello che ti ho scritto?


Sì...e mi è piaciuto molto 

Lo sto lasciando risuonare, e poi ti rispondo...come al solito mi hai sollecitato molte connessioni e resta il piacere poi di condividerle con te [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION]...con cura e attenzione


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tasso di natalità tra i più bassi del mondo e se non ci fosse stato l'aiuto di alcune popolazioni straniere che conservano una discreta propensione a fare figli sarebbe ancora più basso.
> Direi che gli italiani da un bel po' in media sanno fare sesso senza generare figli ogni volta.
> Il che non so quanto possa dirsi un vantaggio, ma sicuramente rende inesatto l'uso del termine frequente.
> Magari questo di cui discutiamo non è il caso in cui si è pretesa una maternità senza  il consenso del padre (cosa non rara, come ha spiegato bene Jacaranda, quando ci sono interessi economici in gioco, e non certo per ignoranza della materia), ma di sicuro il comportamento di quest'uomo, che si barcamena tra una relazione ufficiale non progettuale, una relazione clandestina dove ha un figlio di cui non si capisce Cos voglia fare, non può dirsi ineccepibile e non mostra particolare rispetto e attenzione neppure per sé.
> ...


Ineccepibile.
Però i bambini arrivano e il resto diventa secondario.
È inutile che facciamo i moderni se poi consideriamo ancora alcuni bambini figli di...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti il vero punto della faccenda è che questa cosa serve a tradita per avviare il processo di mostrizzazione di lei ed il salvataggio etico di lui.


Ci si può provare.
Del resto l’altra troia è un classico.
Però resta sempre qualcosa di stridente.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> semplicemente non prendeva la pillola.
> Lo avrà detto per farlo sentire tranquillo e lui si è fidato.
> L'ex marito di una mia amica, ha messo incinta una che non poteva avere figli. Pensa che fenomeno di uomo, un mago!!!


Diresti le stesse cose se restasse incinta tua figlia?


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A livelli economici meno importanti direi che la mia vicina non si è altrettanto risparmiata.
> Come possa una bella donna sgamata restare incinta di 3 uomini diversi sempre dopo pochi mesi dall'inizio della storia sorprende un po'.
> Se del primo la figlia non ha assunto neppure il cognome, se il secondo si è tramutato in aborto dopo che lui - un quarantenne single cocainomane - l'ha mollata appena appresa la notizia, con il terzo, un imprenditore economicamente agiato, l'inattesa gravidanza ha portato il  novello fidanzato a decidere per un sorprendente matrimonio con immediato innalzamento del livello sociale della suddetta puerpera.
> Ovviamente non è più mia vicina.
> E sua figlia non è più stata amica di mia figlia, improvvisamente non all'altezza del nuovo lignaggio


Non contesto che non possano esistere casi simili (in quello che racconti tu della donna sgamata vedo ben poco) però mi sembra che si voglia far "statistica" su _pettegolezzi di paese_, anche se calati nel contesto di una metropoli, dove passa la svergognata di turno, quella che credeva di fare l'affare incastrando con un figlio l'uomo facoltoso, o l'uomo e basta. Quello che c'è dietro una persona e il rapporto tra due persone lo sa solo chi lo vive. Se ci si mette d'impegno a cercar il marcio, per giunta con poche informazioni sommarie in mano, lo si può trovare ovunque.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non contesto che non possano esistere casi simili (in quello che racconti tu della donna sgamata vedo ben poco) però mi sembra che si voglia far "statistica" su _pettegolezzi di paese_, anche se calati nel contesto di una metropoli, dove passa la svergognata di turno, quella che credeva di fare l'affare incastrando con un figlio l'uomo facoltoso, o l'uomo e basta. Quello che c'è dietro una persona e il rapporto tra due persone lo sa solo chi lo vive. Se ci si mette d'impegno a cercar il marcio, per giunta con poche informazioni sommarie in mano, lo si può trovare ovunque.


:up:
Per fortuna che la letteratura e il cinema ci fanno vedere diversi punti di vista. 

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantine


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non contesto che non possano esistere casi simili (in quello che racconti tu della donna sgamata vedo ben poco) però mi sembra che si voglia far "statistica" su _pettegolezzi di paese_, anche se calati nel contesto di una metropoli, dove passa la svergognata di turno, quella che credeva di fare l'affare incastrando con un figlio l'uomo facoltoso, o l'uomo e basta. Quello che c'è dietro una persona e il rapporto tra due persone lo sa solo chi lo vive. Se ci si mette d'impegno a cercar il marcio, per giunta con poche informazioni sommarie in mano, lo si può trovare ovunque.


Ma non è importante sapere la verità o determinare esattamente cosa è successo, ma instillare dubbi.
A Tradita conviene veramente andare a convivere con quest'uomo facendo finta che nulla sia accaduto o quasi?
Che cosa si sta portando in casa?
Quali problemi dovrà affrontare? 
Può essere vera la versione della donna che si è fatta mettere incinta, come può essere tutto un caso, come può altresi' quel bambino neppure essere figlio di quell'uomo, ma quello che secondo me va compreso è che in una situazione così contorta vi è il pericolo di fare una scelta davvero sbagliata e di infilarsi in un nido di serpi. 
Quando ci sono troppe versioni di una storia e tutte plausibili qualcuno mente. 
Che fiducia vogliamo dargli?
Io mollerei quell'uomo, se è davvero il padre, alla madre. Se lo tenga lei.
Altro che convivenza.


----------



## danny (18 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me ha smesso la pillola apposta


Probabile. È la madre, forse, del figlio del tuo uomo. 
Un bambino che lui dovrà giustamente vedere tutta la vita. E mantenere. 
In accordo con lei.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è importante sapere la verità o determinare esattamente cosa è successo, ma instillare dubbi.
> A Tradita conviene veramente andare a convivere con quest'uomo facendo finta che nulla sia accaduto o quasi?
> Che cosa si sta portando in casa?
> Quali problemi dovrà affrontare?
> ...





danny ha detto:


> *Probabile*. È la madre, forse, del figlio del tuo uomo.
> Un bambino che lui dovrà giustamente vedere tutta la vita. E mantenere.
> In accordo con lei.


Porre dei dubbi è già stato fatto nelle prime pagine. Tradita ha già risposto in modo molto chiaro mi pare.
Lei va dritta come un treno nella versione di lei che ha incastrato lui. L'ha accesa. Sta cercando casa. 
Non mi pare ci sia altro da dire. Se le interessava approfondire avrebbe risposto e argomentato. Presumo abbia letto i vari interventi, risposte, inviti a riflessioni dei vari utenti nel corso delle pagine. Quello che interessa a Tradita è un nostro parere se lei fosse "colpevole". Colpevole vostro onore, colpevole! Al rogo al rogo al rogo...
In questa storia manca dalla prima pagina un dato oggettivo: test del DNA.
Senza di questo stiamo a fare il punto croce.

Tradita ha già scelto, l'argomento è chiuso. Io le auguro di essere felice e che eventualmente un domani possa accettare senza soffrire l'ombra di questo bambino e di sua madre nella sua vita. Senza avere paura che ciò possa "rubarle l'uomo", che tanto niente viene rubato se non vuol essere rubato. E' un contesto allargato, sorto in vie non consuete (non è una ex moglie), da cui è nata una creatura. Ci si augura cresca senza sentirsi colpevole della vita di altri.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Porre dei dubbi è già stato fatto nelle prime pagine. Tradita ha già risposto in modo molto chiaro mi pare.
> Lei va dritta come un treno nella versione di lei che ha incastrato lui. L'ha accesa. Sta cercando casa.
> Non mi pare ci sia altro da dire. Se le interessava approfondire avrebbe risposto e argomentato. Presumo abbia letto i vari interventi, risposte, inviti a riflessioni dei vari utenti nel corso delle pagine. Quello che interessa a Tradita è un nostro parere se lei fosse "colpevole". Colpevole vostro onore, colpevole! Al rogo al rogo al rogo...
> In questa storia manca dalla prima pagina un dato oggettivo: test del DNA.
> ...


Per il momento è un treno diretto, poi farà delle fermate.
Non si tratta di una cosa che si può ignorare. 
Un figlio entra nella linea ereditaria.


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il potere sublime del cazzo...sperma onnipotente...e la figa divina che si incontrano nell'atto supremo


 ma il miracolo che nessun altro era riuscito


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diresti le stesse cose se restasse incinta tua figlia?


 certo se l'obbiettivo di mia figlia sarebbe di aver un figlio.
Non credo che a 37 anni si sia così sprovvedute


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2019)

Posso portarvi questo racconto di cose avvenute più o meno una decina di anni fa.
I nomi  (compreso quello dello studio legale) sono stati tutti pubblicati. Io non ne farò perché credo che chiunque ad un certo punto abbia diritto all'oblio.

Il contesto e' quello di uno tra i più importanti studi legali con varie sedi (anche estere), dipartimenti eccetera. Lui 50 anni, uno dei soci, sposato, ciellino, coordinatore di una area di quello studio.
Lei neo avvocatessa, non ancora trent'anni, che arriva in quello studio. Ha molto talento, finisce a lavorare sotto la supervisione di lui. E ben presto hanno una storia. Fatta di lavoro e di varie scappatelle. E non dico tutti  (perché davvero in quello studio c'erano più anime che in ben altri contesti lavorativi) ma diversi avevano ben presto assistito a lui che faceva il pirla. E le voci circolano. Lei, che in quel momento lavorava dodici ore al di', iniziava pure una carriera di relatrice a convegni  (quindi un ruolo che ti porta anche a  "rappresentare" il nome dello studio in giro), e guadagnava comunque bene  (ovviamente in rapporto ad una collaborazione) dopo un paio di anni di questa routine rimane incinta. Pare un antibiotico che avesse invalidato l'efficacia della pillola. Lui le dice di abortire, lei rifiuta. E da quel momento in studio per lei cala il gelo. Dopo anni quasi tutti facevano fatica a salutarla. Ometto altri episodi. Lavora persino il giorno in cui partorisce. Riceve telefonate di lavoro anche dall'ospedale, il giorno dopo il parto. Rientra in studio dopo neanche due mesi di maternità. Finché lui la convoca. Le dice di aver raccontato tutto a sua moglie. Di non potere  (lui) trovare un lavoro adeguato nello stesso settore. E che la condizione posta dalla moglie e' quella di non proseguire nello stesso ambiente di lavoro. Lui ovviamente non si sporca le mani. La "lettera" (per i collaboratori non è invero nemmeno prevista, ma tant'è che nessuno evidentemente sapeva come levarsi il disturbo)  la mandano i responsabili dell'area lavoro. E lei si è trovata a casa con una bambina. Il tempo è passato, la storia come dicevo e' stata pubblicata anche con tanto di nomi e cognomi di tutti. Lo studio ha affermato di essersi messo d'accordo con la collaboratrice per l'interruzione della collaborazione ancora durante la gravidanza  (strano eh? Che ad una siano state deviate chiamate persino in ospedale.... E che rientrata nessuno le abbia fatto trovare un altro al suo posto...). Ma tant'è. La cosa che comunque le ha fatto più male e' stata l'ostilità di chi intorno a lei... Nulla aveva da recriminare a lei.
Lei ha trovato lavoro in altro studio, e continua la sua carriera anche da relatrice.
Lui e' ancora in quello studio, e' diventato pure  "prof", e ha riconosciuto la bambina dopo qualche anno. Con disappunto della moglie, che più che altro mai avrebbe voluto che sui media il nome di suo marito fosse associato a quella figlia della gran vergogna.


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo se l'obbiettivo di mia figlia sarebbe di aver un figlio.
> Non credo che a 37 anni si sia così sprovvedute


Secondo me la questione è un'altra: un figlio si fa in due, e lo si deve volere entrambi. Quando  "capita" e' perché entrambi hanno lasciato  "capitare". Anche per superficialità, leggerezza. O perché  (quasi sempre la donna) ha "incastrato". Lo si è fatto in due.
Ma anche nel matrimonio sono diversi i padri  "nolenti" che poveretti loro hanno subito un figlio perché la moglie ha fatto credere loro di prendere la pillola e invece ops... Dimenticata. Quando uno dei due non li vuole, non va sulla fiducia. Ma si fa parte attiva delle precauzioni. Così se si rompe il preservativo dovrà comunque eventualmente farsi carico  "dell'incidente". Ma non si potrà dire  "incastrato". Due amanti o scopamici che vanno sulla fiducia??? Ma dove mai? Il preservativo no, lei ha detto che prende la pillola... E allora vai sulla fiducia, sia mai che si neghi qualcosa al piacere :up:
E allora tutto diventa relativo: anche magari il frutto di una dimenticanza più o meno intenzionale. Più che parlare di chi "incastra" ci sarebbe da parlare di tante teste di cazzo (chiedo scusa, ma lo penso) che  "si affidano" al senso di responsabilità altrui. Perché è certo che loro non lo hanno. Poi frignano (o fanno frignare le legittime... Il colmo della codardia proprio) che poveretti, sono stati incastrati.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo un tasso di natalità tra i più bassi del mondo e se non ci fosse stato l'aiuto di alcune popolazioni straniere che conservano una discreta propensione a fare figli sarebbe ancora più basso.
> Direi che gli italiani da un bel po' in media sanno fare sesso senza generare figli ogni volta.
> Il che non so quanto possa dirsi un vantaggio, ma sicuramente rende inesatto l'uso del termine frequente.
> Magari questo di cui discutiamo non è il caso in cui si è pretesa una maternità senza  il consenso del padre (cosa non rara, come ha spiegato bene Jacaranda, quando ci sono interessi economici in gioco, e non certo per ignoranza della materia), ma di sicuro il comportamento di quest'uomo, che si barcamena tra una relazione ufficiale non progettuale, una relazione clandestina dove ha un figlio di cui non si capisce Cos voglia fare, non può dirsi ineccepibile e non mostra particolare rispetto e attenzione neppure per sé.
> ...


Abbiamo un basso tasso di natalità ma se vedi il numero di aborti ti spaventi ..
È incredibile come la sessualità venga gestita con superficialità .... a qualunque età ....


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso portarvi questo racconto di cose avvenute più o meno una decina di anni fa.
> I nomi  (compreso quello dello studio legale) sono stati tutti pubblicati. Io non ne farò perché credo che chiunque ad un certo punto abbia diritto all'oblio.
> 
> Il contesto e' quello di uno tra i più importanti studi legali con varie sedi (anche estere), dipartimenti eccetera. Lui 50 anni, uno dei soci, sposato, ciellino, coordinatore di una area di quello studio.
> ...


L'origine di tutto sto casino ? 
Chi è causa del suo mal .....pianga se stesso ....
E mi riferisco a entrambi gli attori ....
Lei che ha frequentato il capo sposato ha pagato, lui che ha frequentato la collaboratrice pur se sposato ha comunque pagato ... chi più chi meno ..tutti.. l’unica a non meritarlo, la bimba ...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione è un'altra: un figlio si fa in due, e lo si deve volere entrambi. Quando  "capita" e' perché entrambi hanno lasciato  "capitare". Anche per superficialità, leggerezza. O perché  (quasi sempre la donna) ha "incastrato". Lo si è fatto in due.
> Ma anche nel matrimonio sono diversi i padri  "nolenti" che poveretti loro hanno subito un figlio perché la moglie ha fatto credere loro di prendere la pillola e invece ops... Dimenticata. Quando uno dei due non li vuole, non va sulla fiducia. Ma si fa parte attiva delle precauzioni. Così se si rompe il preservativo dovrà comunque eventualmente farsi carico  "dell'incidente". Ma non si potrà dire  "incastrato". Due amanti o scopamici che vanno sulla fiducia??? Ma dove mai? Il preservativo no, lei ha detto che prende la pillola... E allora vai sulla fiducia, sia mai che si neghi qualcosa al piacere :up:
> E allora tutto diventa relativo: anche magari il frutto di una dimenticanza più o meno intenzionale. Più che parlare di chi "incastra" ci sarebbe da parlare di tante teste di cazzo (chiedo scusa, ma lo penso) che  "si affidano" al senso di responsabilità altrui. Perché è certo che loro non lo hanno. Poi frignano (o fanno frignare le legittime... Il colmo della codardia proprio) che poveretti, sono stati incastrati.


Si... vero


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L'origine di tutto sto casino ?
> Chi è causa del suo mal .....pianga se stesso ....
> E mi riferisco a entrambi gli attori ....
> Lei che ha frequentato il capo sposato ha pagato, lui che ha frequentato la collaboratrice pur se sposato ha comunque pagato ... chi più chi meno ..tutti.. l’unica a non meritarlo, la bimba ...


Quando a lei iniziò a vedersi la pancia, quasi tutti i colleghi giravano la faccia dall'altra parte. Vedi tu chi ha  "perso" di più, in questi termini.
Credo che comunque la bimba stia bene, tutto sommato non peggio di altri in certi contesti familiari.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diresti le stesse cose se restasse incinta tua figlia?


Se restasse incinta in quel modo si. Mentendo e ingannando. 
Idem se i miei figli mi dicessero che è capitato


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se restasse incinta in quel modo si. Mentendo e ingannando.
> Idem se i miei figli mi dicessero che è capitato


“Quel modo” non lo conosciamo.
Io ho letto una presunzione di colpevolezza e una condanna a priori di chi ha avuto il bambino che mi fa rabbrividire.
Mi sembra davvero di essere tornati a 
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4_passi_fra_le_nuvole

o

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Totò_e_Carolina

I film anni ‘40 e ‘50 erano più avanti


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quando a lei iniziò a vedersi la pancia, quasi tutti i colleghi giravano la faccia dall'altra parte. Vedi tu chi ha  "perso" di più, in questi termini.
> Credo che comunque la bimba stia bene, tutto sommato non peggio di altri in certi contesti familiari.


A casa forse avra’ perso di più lui ...chi può sapere la reazione che hanno avuto moglie e figli ....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Poi magari andiamo a infierire sulle “pancine”

https://www.ilsignordistruggere.com/2017/07/04/la-gravidanza-misteriosa/


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Quel modo” non lo conosciamo.
> Io ho letto una presunzione di colpevolezza e una condanna a priori di chi ha avuto il bambino che mi fa rabbrividire.
> Mi sembra davvero di essere tornati a
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4_passi_fra_le_nuvole
> ...


Brunetta, a me fa rabbrividire più l’ipotesi che l’inganno possa essere vero ...rabbrividisco sempre quando viene usato un bambino ...Suo malgrado.
Per il resto , può essere andata in vari modi ..chi lo sa..?. Potrebbe essere rimasta incinta per sbaglio ed essere stata coraggiosa a voler portare avanti la gravidanza pur se con un padre del bambino inguardabile .... 
Credo che tutti qui  si stia considerando i vari scenari ... seguendo i vari percorsi di un discorso ...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Brunetta, a me fa rabbrividire più l’ipotesi che l’inganno possa essere vero ...rabbrividisco sempre quando viene usato un bambino ...Suo malgrado.
> Per il resto , può essere andata in vari modi ..chi lo sa..?. Potrebbe essere rimasta incinta per sbaglio ed essere stata coraggiosa a voler portare avanti la gravidanza pur se con un padre del bambino inguardabile ....
> Credo che tutti qui  si stia considerando i vari scenari ... seguendo i vari percorsi di un discorso ...


Uhmmm a me sembra che lo scenario più accreditato qui sia quello della incastratrice. 
Non mi piace.

Anche perché immagino il trattamento che potrebbe avere il bambino o la bambina di una incastratrice.
Non vorrei tornare ai tempi dei figli di...


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhmmm a me sembra che lo scenario più accreditato qui sia quello della incastratrice.
> Non mi piace.
> 
> Anche perché immagino il trattamento che potrebbe avere il bambino o la bambina di una incastratrice.
> Non vorrei tornare ai tempi dei figli di...


Vedi se al posto di Tradita qui ci fosse la madre con una frase del genere andrebbe di corsa a richiedere ufficialmente il riconoscimento del figlio. Legale. E che nessuno apra bocca.
Che non ci sono soldi che comprano la serenità di contesto in cui deve crescere un bambino.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhmmm a me sembra che lo scenario più accreditato qui sia quello della incastratrice.
> Non mi piace.
> 
> Anche perché immagino il trattamento che potrebbe avere il bambino o la bambina di una incastratrice.
> Non vorrei tornare ai tempi dei figli di...


Mah, io vedo i bimbi  figli di presunta “ricattatrice” che conosco e devo dire che non sono trattati diversamente dagli altri ..sarebbe allucinante ..non mi sembra succeda più ....
Succede però che abbiano un padre che sanno di avere ma che non li vuol vedere ..e questo è peggio di non avere un padre per niente ...


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vedi se al posto di Tradita qui ci fosse la madre con una frase del genere andrebbe di corsa a richiedere ufficialmente il riconoscimento del figlio. Legale. E che nessuno apra bocca.
> Che non ci sono soldi che comprano la serenità di contesto in cui deve crescere un bambino.


Ma non si criticano più le ragazze madri dai ... ora ci sono  anche mamme  “attempate” che vanno in Spagna a fare l’inseminazione artificiale eterologa...
Il problema è proprio quando il bimbo sa di avere un padre , e ne porta magari anche il cognome , Ma che non lo vuol vedere ...


----------



## JON (18 Maggio 2019)

Tradita ha detto:


> La storia si incrina circa tre anni fa quando mi vengono riferite voci che lui mi ha tradita con una donna di un'altra città. *Non do peso alle voci ma dentro di me so che qualcosa è successo.* *Superato questo momento, tutto prosegue per il meglio per altri tre anni finché lei improvvisamente si fa viva di nuovo tartassandolo di telefonate.* Io insisto molto con lui per sapere che stia succedendo e come mai lei sia "riapparsa". Lui confessa di avere avuto una storia con lei tre anni fa e poi più niente ma di essere rimasto in contatto esclusivamente per questioni lavorative.


Quoto quanto sopra per inserirmi nel filone delle ipotesi che vedono un rapporto fatto di coercizione, o comunque di una donna che tenta di inchiodare un uomo.

Dato che qui si stanno facendo molte ipotesi, perlopiù cresciute dall'espandersi dei discorsi, io tornerei sui fatti che, benchè minimi, sono comunque attendibili.

Quanto in neretto, che sinceramente non so se sia stato già discusso, denuncia il fatto (azzardo una deduzione) che tre anni fa, a seguito di quelle voci, lei non abbia indagato e che probabilmente non ne abbia nemmeno parlato con lui. Quindi direi che, pur avendo mangiato la foglia, Tradita abbia atteso di digerirla per poi proseguire illudendosi anche di andare avanti "per il meglio".

Se cosi fosse, significherebbe che lui all'epoca non è stato messo alle corde e che del problema tradimento non fosse nemmeno al corrente. Recentemente però il vaso di Pandora si è aperto e sappiamo che un traditore messo alle corde nega tutto quello che può celare. Secondo me lui nasconde, e può farlo, che in questi ultimi 3 anni in realtà si sono frequentati e non solo per questioni professionali. Non vedo perché interrompere la tresca quando poteva agire del tutto indisturbato. Peraltro si spiegherebbe meglio il perché fosse cosi determinato a non far nascere alcuna convivenza con Tradita. Pertanto direi che lui e l'altra è probabile che abbiano vissuto una storia parallela, naturalmente da amanti e con i confini che una storia simile prevede. Lei non è un'incastratrice, ma l'incastro tra i due è evidente. Quindi sono corresponsabili, il che rafforza il fatto che si tratti di una storia di lungo corso. Senza contare che i modi di lei, quelli nelle telefonate intercorse con Tradita, sembrano denunciare diritti quantomeno legati alla lealtà ("fattelo dire da lui").

Non vorrei che, come successo in passato, Tradita abbia già rinunciato a cercare altre informazioni, perché qui non manca solo la prova che quel bambino sia il figlio di lui, mancano altre informazioni. Mancano tre anni di storia, che magari per Tradita possono essere funzionali a nascondere per l'ennesima volta la testa nella sabbia, ma che per gli astanti sono il motivo per cui questa storia appare più complicata di quello che è.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah, io vedo i bimbi  figli di presunta “ricattatrice” che conosco e devo dire che non sono trattati diversamente dagli altri ..sarebbe allucinante ..non mi sembra succeda più ....
> Succede però che abbiano un padre che sanno di avere ma che non li vuol vedere ..e questo è peggio di non avere un padre per niente ...


Problemi del padre.
A me sembra assurdo che dopo aver consegnato la responsabilità riproduttiva a un’altra persona La si possa considerare una manipolatrice. 
“I figli non si pagano”


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2019)

I legami di lavoro e tra le famiglie di origine mi pare che abbiano un certo peso.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non si criticano più le ragazze madri dai ... ora ci sono  anche mamme  “attempate” che vanno in Spagna a fare l’inseminazione artificiale eterologa...
> Il problema è proprio quando il bimbo sa di avere un padre , e ne porta magari anche il cognome , Ma che non lo vuol vedere ...


Infatti. Mi sembra arcaica e stupida la convinzione della donna (anche di chi la mette in pratica) che vuol "fregare" l'uomo come se farsi ingravidare sia l'affarone del secolo. 
E anche quella che a 37 anni o giù di lì scatti l'orologio biologico e la ricerca spasmodica di una spruzzata di sperma. Non parliamo di chi si impunta dopo gli anta ad avere un figlio (mi sono già espressa a riguardo in questo).
Se uno vuole un figlio perchè gli gira e crede non serva un padre che si prenda una bambola reborn, che tanto il pianeta è già fortemente sovrappopolato e non rischiamo di certo l'estinzione della specie.
Fossimo in una situazione grave potrei capire che il corpo femminile venga considerato un'incubatrice, e che da donne si renda "servizio" per ciò che il nostro corpo può produrre (la vita), ma storicamente siamo all'opposto.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Umh...
> 
> non sono mai riuscita a calarmi nel grassetto.
> Ha un presupposto di base che mi ha sempre parecchio inquietata. Ossia il fatto che lo scopare abbia come lo scopo ultimo il figliare. Scopo indiscutibile, calato dal divino. A cui non si può che sottomettersi (sia quel che sia).
> ...


Scopare ha come scopo ultimo quello che tu decidi di dargli. Per il resto, la natura é fatta bene. Puoi dargli giù di razionalità finché vuoi, ma puoi volere una donna per goderne il corpo e il cervello, e puoi volere una donna per mischiare il tuo DNA al suo e vedere cosa ne esce. O tutte e due.
Non si tratta di voler figliare o no.
Si tratta di accettare il rischio / opportunità di produrre un figlio all'interno di una relazione di qualsivoglia tipo.
Scegliendo su base genetica: io mica vorrei figli solo da mia moglie, ci sono diverse pezzature genetiche di gran livello con cui mi mescolerei volentieri, a livello istintivo.
La razionalità in tal senso é un freno, uno dei tanti motivi per cui penso che tu sia più fifona che razionale


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> come se farsi ingravidare sia l'affarone del secolo.


Dipende da chi. Chiedi a qualunque donna con figli, Magari fatti poi con il peggio stronzo, se tornando indietro rinuncerebbe ad incontrare lo stronzo perdendo l'opportunità di avere i figli. Il 99% ti risponderà che ai figli non ci rinuncerebbe mai. Perfino quelle che hanno i catorci con le tare genetiche le senti dire che piuttosto che niente è meglio quello che hanno, figurati.


----------



## Marjanna (18 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende da chi. Chiedi a qualunque donna con figli, Magari fatti poi con il peggio stronzo, se tornando indietro rinuncerebbe ad incontrare lo stronzo perdendo l'opportunità di avere i figli. Il 99% ti risponderà che ai figli non ci rinuncerebbe mai. Perfino quelle che hanno i catorci con le tare genetiche le senti dire che piuttosto che niente è meglio quello che hanno, figurati.


Non lo metto in dubbio, rimangiarsi certe scelte sarebbe cancellare una creatura che hai visto crescere. E' lì davanti a te, la vedi che ti guarda, perfetta anche nelle imperfezioni.
Ma tu fai riferimento al dopo, non al prima, quando decidi di avere un figlio.

Nello stronzo, nel bastardo, le donne spesso, sbagliando, vedono un elemento forte, il maschio che proteggerà la prole. Poi magari scoprono che lo stronzo è solo un egoista debole e insicuro. Ma ormai la frittata è fatta. Per dire che non credo che una donna potendo scegliere si faccia ingravidare dalla prolunga di un conto corrente, ci sono ben altri parametri. Se questa donna ha scelto di avere un figlio dal compagno di Tradita ha visto l'uomo, prima di qualsiasi altra cosa (poi non è detto non abbia valutato anche il resto).

Stesso motivo percui mi ha molto colpito la notizia recente riguardo l'Alabama di obbligare a portare a termine una gravidanza di uno stupro o un incesto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione è un'altra: un figlio si fa in due, e lo si deve volere entrambi. Quando  "capita" e' perché entrambi hanno lasciato  "capitare". Anche per superficialità, leggerezza. O perché  (quasi sempre la donna) ha "incastrato". Lo si è fatto in due.
> Ma anche nel matrimonio sono diversi i padri  "nolenti" che poveretti loro hanno subito un figlio perché la moglie ha fatto credere loro di prendere la pillola e invece ops... Dimenticata. Quando uno dei due non li vuole, non va sulla fiducia. Ma si fa parte attiva delle precauzioni. Così se si rompe il preservativo dovrà comunque eventualmente farsi carico  "dell'incidente". Ma non si potrà dire  "incastrato". Due amanti o scopamici che vanno sulla fiducia??? Ma dove mai? Il preservativo no, lei ha detto che prende la pillola... E allora vai sulla fiducia, sia mai che si neghi qualcosa al piacere :up:
> E allora tutto diventa relativo: anche magari il frutto di una dimenticanza più o meno intenzionale. Più che parlare di chi "incastra" ci sarebbe da parlare di tante teste di cazzo (chiedo scusa, ma lo penso) che  "si affidano" al senso di responsabilità altrui. Perché è certo che loro non lo hanno. Poi frignano (o fanno frignare le legittime... Il colmo della codardia proprio) che poveretti, sono stati incastrati.


 grazie a questi superficiali, molte donne riescono ad avere figli senza ricorrere all'inseminazione artificiale. 
Questa cosa io l'ho sempre temuta. Sacrifici miei che potrebbero finire nelle tasche di uno sconosciuto


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio, rimangiarsi certe scelte sarebbe cancellare una creatura che hai visto crescere. E' lì davanti a te, la vedi che ti guarda, perfetta anche nelle imperfezioni.
> Ma tu fai riferimento al dopo, non al prima, quando decidi di avere un figlio.
> 
> Nello stronzo, nel bastardo, le donne spesso, sbagliando, vedono un elemento forte, il maschio che proteggerà la prole. Poi magari scoprono che lo stronzo è solo un egoista debole e insicuro. Ma ormai la frittata è fatta. Per dire che non credo che una donna potendo scegliere si faccia ingravidare dalla prolunga di un conto corrente, ci sono ben altri parametri. Se questa donna ha scelto di avere un figlio dal compagno di Tradita ha visto l'uomo, prima di qualsiasi altra cosa (poi non è detto non abbia valutato anche il resto).
> ...


Tutta sta scelta consapevole nella procreazione a me puzza. Secondo me secondo me motivi per cui si sceglie sono molto più primordiali. Ti conosci, ti piaci, ti scopi, in caso arrivano i figli, In caso ti organizzi. A me tutta sta retorica del controllo sembra una cazzata. Puoi decidere di non avere figli. Ci sono mille modi incluso non scopare o addirittura sceglierci uno con cui un figlio non l'avresti mai perché hai paura del futuro. E guarda che ho perso il conto di quelle che hanno cercato di scoparsi il sottoscritto in quel momento della vita in cui stavano con un tizio magari da 15 anni, intrappolato nell'eterno presente e guarda caso Io ero l'unico maschio nei paraggi che avesse un rapporto sereno con la paternità.
E guarda che a me tendenzialmente i bambini non piacciono. Mi piacciono i miei.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me la questione è un'altra: un figlio si fa in due, e lo si deve volere entrambi. Quando  "capita" e' perché entrambi hanno lasciato  "capitare". Anche per superficialità, leggerezza. O perché  (quasi sempre la donna) ha "incastrato". Lo si è fatto in due.
> Ma anche nel matrimonio sono diversi i padri  "nolenti" che poveretti loro hanno subito un figlio perché la moglie ha fatto credere loro di prendere la pillola e invece ops... Dimenticata. Quando uno dei due non li vuole, non va sulla fiducia. Ma si fa parte attiva delle precauzioni. Così se si rompe il preservativo dovrà comunque eventualmente farsi carico  "dell'incidente". Ma non si potrà dire  "incastrato". Due amanti o scopamici che vanno sulla fiducia??? Ma dove mai? Il preservativo no, lei ha detto che prende la pillola... E allora vai sulla fiducia, sia mai che si neghi qualcosa al piacere :up:
> E allora tutto diventa relativo: anche magari il frutto di una dimenticanza più o meno intenzionale. Più che parlare di chi "incastra" ci sarebbe da parlare di tante teste di cazzo (chiedo scusa, ma lo penso) che  "si affidano" al senso di responsabilità altrui. Perché è certo che loro non lo hanno. Poi frignano (o fanno frignare le legittime... Il colmo della codardia proprio) che poveretti, sono stati incastrati.


La gente che frigna, mica frigna solo nel contesto dell'incastro.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Scopare ha come scopo ultimo quello che tu decidi di dargli. Per il resto, la natura é fatta bene. Puoi dargli giù di razionalità finché vuoi, ma puoi volere una donna per goderne il corpo e il cervello, e puoi volere una donna per mischiare il tuo DNA al suo e vedere cosa ne esce. O tutte e due.
> *Non si tratta di voler *figliare o no.
> *Si tratta di accettare il rischio / opportunità di produrre *un figlio all'interno di una relazione di qualsivoglia tipo.
> Scegliendo su base genetica: io mica vorrei figli solo da mia moglie, ci sono diverse pezzature genetiche di gran livello con cui mi mescolerei volentieri, a livello istintivo.
> La razionalità in tal senso é un freno, uno dei tanti motivi per cui penso che tu sia più fifona che razionale



Ma vedi che torniamo a quel che dicevo?

Se è presente il desiderio di aver figli, se l'aver figli è un qualcosa di ineluttabile nella vita di un essere umano, allora la relazione - e quindi lo scopare - comprende l'apertura all'aver figli. 
Che io non vedo come un rischio. 
Ma come la realizzazione di qualcosa che, per l'appunto, appartiene ai desideri. 

Se quel desiderio non è presente, la relazione non comprende l'apertura all'aver figli. E il discorso si chiude a monte. 
Non è più questione di rischio o non rischio.
Riguarda il non desiderare. 

Una cosa come se desidero il tiramisù, me lo mangio e rischio il mal di pancia. 
Se non desidero il tiramisù, non mangio il tiramisù. 

Mi sembra facile. 

Tu pensi che il desiderio di aver figli sia qualcosa che riguarda tutti? 

Io non sono razionale. E' una diceria interpretativa. 
Tipo la gallina che perde una piuma, la notizia fa il giro dei pollai e torna alla gallina che ha perso la piuma come storia della gallina che per amor del gallo si strappò tutte le piume 

Hai ragione, non ho paura di aver paura. 
Penso fermamente che il coraggio sia un qualcosa di sopravvalutato. (che porta a dover dimostrare in tutti i modi di starci dentro...e, come dico spesso, io sono pigra.)


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il miracolo che nessun altro era riuscito


Il potere dell'amore


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

Questo caso di Tradita ha scatenato di tutto.
A me ha fatto impressione tutto questo odio nei confronti di una donna di cui sappiamo solo che ha avuto un figlio.
Penso che la vicenda abbia scatenato paure inconsce di sostituzione propria o dei propri figli. Non so se ha fatto riemergere fantasie infantili di sostituzione o di paure di non essere stati desiderati.
È comunque evidente che si è usata la parola responsabilità prevalentemente nel senso di evitare la gravidanza e non di accettazione di un bambino che esiste.
Capisco lo sconcerto e il disorientamento di Tradita. Sono sentimenti nati da una situazione che definisce giustamente complicata. Ma capisco molto meno il disprezzo per questa madre e addirittura l’astio per questo bambino.
Sembra di essere caduti in feuilleton o in un fumetto o un film anni cinquanta in cui però almeno vi era pietà per il figlio della colpa.
E poi fanno paura tutti i riferimenti a patrimoni da dividere con questo bambino (mi stupisco che nessuno abbia usato il termine bastardo che definisce perfettamente i pensieri espressi) per tanti, e soprattutto tante, nato da un trabocchetto con perfide intenzioni di interesse.
La responsabilità è nei confronti di chi esiste.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo caso di Tradita ha scatenato di tutto.
> A me ha fatto impressione tutto questo odio nei confronti di una donna di cui sappiamo solo che ha avuto un figlio.
> Penso che la vicenda abbia scatenato paure inconsce di sostituzione propria o dei propri figli. Non so se ha fatto riemergere fantasie infantili di sostituzione o di paure di non essere stati desiderati.
> È comunque evidente che si è usata la parola responsabilità prevalentemente nel senso di evitare la gravidanza e non di accettazione di un bambino che esiste.
> ...


Solo questo ti fa impressione?

A me fa venire i brividi vedere quanto a fondo siano incastonati gli schemi ordinanti. 
Come siano monolitici e inamovibili.

E come tutto ruoti intorno al mantenimento di uno status, costi quel che costi. 

In un gioco costante in cui si fa cadere alternativamente la colpa sull'uno o sull'altro o quell'altro. 
Altro che responsabilità. :facepalm:

Ma più di tutto mi fa impressione vedere come sia implicitamente accettato che ancora oggi uno donna rinunci ai suoi desideri e questo non desti il minimo scalpore. 
Come ancora il decantato amore sia usato a giustificazione alla rinuncia di parti essenziali di sè.

Che una donna, che desidera figli, rinunci per amore (?????) a me scandalizza. 
E che la comunicazione maschio femmina sia ancora così ridotta, zoppa, disabile. 

Le madri mi fanno molta impressione. Molta. 
Non per lo specchiamento dell'attacco al nucleo, ma per il fatto di non riuscire ad immedesimarsi in una declinazione della madre rivolta al figlio e alle figlie che diventano adulti e fanno le puttanate descritte. 
Se avessi un figlio che a 40 anni si comporta come quest'uomo lo prenderei a randellate. 
Idem per le figlie di questa storia. Randellate. 
Altro che comprensione. 
Mi vergognerei di loro. Come madre. 
E riterrei di aver clamorosamente fallito. 

Siete andate in piazza a perder tempo, bruni :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo questo ti fa impressione?
> 
> A me fa venire i brividi vedere quanto a fondo siano incastonati gli schemi ordinanti.
> Come siano monolitici e inamovibili.
> ...


Sì. Fa impressione Tutto.
Ma una persona, un bambino, senza responsabilità per definizione, fatto carico di essere il guastafeste è ciò che più mi fa impressione.
È la VITA, la potenza della vita, che viene vista come ostacolo alla imitazione della vita fatta di esperienze che vengono definite “ce la siamo spassata”. È un ribaltamento di senso.
La storia è fatta di avanzamento e arretramento a volte a zigzag a volte con curve infinite, non mi stupisco di vedere contenuti di progresso e libertà rielaborati per diventare repressione, come l’autodeterminazione. 
Mi stupisce proprio percepire una aggressività viscerale per una nascita non programmata. Come se la nuova vita fosse nemica della nostra vita.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Fa impressione Tutto.
> Ma una persona, un bambino, senza responsabilità per definizione, fatto carico di essere il guastafeste è ciò che più mi fa impressione.
> È la VITA, la potenza della vita, che viene vista come ostacolo alla imitazione della vita fatta di esperienze che vengono definite “ce la siamo spassata”. È un ribaltamento di senso.
> La storia è fatta di avanzamento e arretramento a volte a zigzag a volte con curve infinite, non mi stupisco di vedere contenuti di progresso e libertà rielaborati per diventare repressione, come l’autodeterminazione.
> *Mi stupisce proprio percepire una aggressività viscerale per una nascita non programmata. Come se la nuova vita fosse nemica della nostra vita.*


Devo trovare un modo meno "ruvido" di quello che ho in testa per scrivere quel che penso. 

Concordo, comunque. 

Il grassetto io credo sia arcaico. Riguarda uno "spostato" senso di protezione del "proprio".

Mi è capitato piuttosto spesso (e lo vedo in crescendo negli ultimi anni) di vedere madri che attaccano altri figli. 
Non le altre madri. Che ci starebbe anche per certi versi. 
Proprio gli altri figli, visti come "usurpatori" di diritti e privilegi del proprio figlio. 

Mi lascia sempre basita. 

Penso che più la famiglia diventa una questione nucleare, più questa spinta alla protezione dell'usurpazione cresca. 
Ma è una lettura superficiale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo caso di Tradita ha scatenato di tutto.
> A me ha fatto impressione tutto questo odio nei confronti di una donna di cui sappiamo solo che ha avuto un figlio.
> Penso che la vicenda abbia scatenato paure inconsce di sostituzione propria o dei propri figli. Non so se ha fatto riemergere fantasie infantili di sostituzione o di paure di non essere stati desiderati.
> È comunque evidente che si è usata la parola responsabilità prevalentemente nel senso di evitare la gravidanza e non di accettazione di un bambino che esiste.
> ...


tradita, avrebbe voluto lei quel bimbo, con il suo compagno.
Odio per questa donna personalmente non è ho.
Ognuno alla fine, come si dice, tira l'acqua al suo mulino.
Oggi la legge tutela questo bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Devo trovare un modo meno "ruvido" di quello che ho in testa per scrivere quel che penso.
> 
> Concordo, comunque.
> 
> ...


Vero


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tradita, avrebbe voluto lei quel bimbo, con il suo compagno.
> Odio per questa donna personalmente non è ho.
> Ognuno alla fine, come si dice, tira l'acqua al suo mulino.
> Oggi la legge tutela *questi* *bambini*.   .


Questi ...perché la legge li tutela, ma restano ALTRI.

Io capisco la confusione di Tradita e il guazzabuglio dei suoi sentimenti.
Infatti non mi ha stupito lei, ma le risposte degli altri.
È ovvio che se il mio ex marito avesse avuto altri figli a discapito dei miei non mi sarebbe piaciuto. Vale quando ci si deve poi dividere “tre cetrioli e un peperone” come si dice a Milano o milioni, come hanno dimostrato i figli del Silvio, ma non è semplice interesse economico, è che i beni rappresentano il bene.
Ma noi non siamo coinvolti e dovremmo essere scevri da proiezioni.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Devo trovare un modo meno "ruvido" di quello che ho in testa per scrivere quel che penso.
> 
> Concordo, comunque.
> 
> ...


Non per nulla si sono diffuse definizioni per i figli che evidenziano come siano considerati come principi ereditari o versioni piccole di sé: campione, guerriero, principe, principessa (allora padre e madre sono re e regina? Di che?) o nano, nana.
Chissà che fine hanno fatto i nomi e i termini figlio, figlia?
Non basta il nome per stabilire la genealogia?

P.S. Ovvio che poi quando il principe o la principessa hanno a che fare con i plebei debbano essere difesi, qualora un figlio del popolo abbia compiuto lesa maestà.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma vedi che torniamo a quel che dicevo?
> 
> Se è presente il desiderio di aver figli, se l'aver figli è un qualcosa di ineluttabile nella vita di un essere umano, allora la relazione - e quindi lo scopare - comprende l'apertura all'aver figli.
> Che io non vedo come un rischio.
> ...


Ipa. Non parlo necessariamente di te, anche se tu sei un buon esempio. Il desiderio di aver figli, tra tutti, è un desiderio fortemente sbilanciato. Prima di aver figli é quasi un non-desiderio. Qualcosa che razionalmente non ha senso. Dopo ti chiedi come fosse possibile stare senza quella persona che hai prodotto all'interno della tua esistenza. 
Prima, ti dicevo, non ha senso desiderare figli. A meno che non ti parta l'orologio biologico. Ma anche lì, è un desiderio indotto dalle secrezioni dell'ipofisi o chissà che altra ghiandola. Sei pigro, in modo sano per carità, e attaccato ai tuoi confort(i). E ci sta.
Dopo cambia il giro.
Da una che non ha figli, la frase che i bambini sono il futuro di tutti sembra profonda, ma chi ha figli la sente vuota.  La differenza tra il sangue tuo e quello degli altri la senti. E non è una roba razionale. È chimica, biologica. Il razionale è la carta del pacchetto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi ...perché la legge li tutela, ma restano ALTRI.
> 
> Io capisco la confusione di Tradita e il guazzabuglio dei suoi sentimenti.
> Infatti non mi ha stupito lei, ma le risposte degli altri.
> ...


Io per esempio alla parte economica non ho nemmeno pensato
Mi ha stupito la superficialità  con cui si fanno i figli e il fatto che Tradita passi sopra a questo


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io per esempio alla parte economica non ho nemmeno pensato
> Mi ha stupito la superficialità  con cui si fanno i figli e il fatto che Tradita passi sopra a questo


Tradita è dentro una centrifuga.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non per nulla si sono diffuse definizioni per i figli che evidenziano come siano considerati come principi ereditari o versioni piccole di sé: campione, guerriero, principe, principessa (allora padre e madre sono re e regina? Di che?) o nano, nana.
> Chissà che fine hanno fatto i nomi e i termini figlio, figlia?
> Non basta il nome per stabilire la genealogia?
> 
> P.S. Ovvio che poi quando il principe o la principessa hanno a che fare con i plebei debbano essere difesi, qualora un figlio del popolo abbia compiuto lesa maestà.


Sono attribuzioni che derivano dai bisogni degli adulti. 
Vomitati sui figli. 

La cosa veramente pesante in questo, secondo me, è che è una continua indottrinazione su esseri che non hanno difese. 
Una continua richiesta di. 

Che loro introiettano ben bene. 
Basta poi osservarli quando chiedono (chiedono?) qualcosa. Foss'anche soltanto l'ovetto kinder al supermarket. Con gli adulti che si adoperano nel convincerli (convincerli :rotfl che forse no, sarebbe meglio, perchè è meglio che...mille e mille parole (poi hai a che fare coi ragazzini e gli chiedi di ripetere quello che hai detto. E loro sono specialisti nel ripeterti fondamentalmente l'ultima frase semplice e quello che credono tu ti aspetti ripetano. Se si indaga un attimino c'è il vuoto...e ti credo che fanno il vuoto poveri cristi. Sono circondati da adulti che li riempiono di parole. L'altra cosa in cui sono specialista è quello sguardo che sembra ti stia guardando. Ma non è mica vero )

A me dispiace veramente molto. Per i bambini. 

Quindi sì, se l'adulto vede la lesa maestà (da sguardo adulto, e quindi lesa maestà delle proiezioni sui figli...apriti o cielo :unhappy

Io lo stesso tono dei vari principessa, principe, guerriero e cazzate annesse e connesse lo trovo anche in certi "MIO figlio" come se quell'affermazione implicasse un "inchinati!". 

A me vien parecchio da ridere. 
Se non fosse tanto disperante il pensiero che questi sono gli adulti di domani...guideranno autobus pensando di esser guerrieri, puliranno il pavimento pensando di essere cenerentole...oohh...e poi credono al principe azzurro, etc etc nei vari lavori che andranno a fare.

Pensa un chirurgo che impugna un bisturi con fare principesco, e con lo sguardo del principe rivolto ai plebei che sono in cura da lui. :carneval:

O una professoressa regina....dategli le brioche!! 

La butto in vacca...ma non fa ridere.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono attribuzioni che derivano dai bisogni degli adulti.
> Vomitati sui figli.
> 
> La cosa veramente pesante in questo, secondo me, è che è una continua indottrinazione su esseri che non hanno difese.
> ...


Tutto reale.
Ovviamente non è di tutti. Ma è una cultura diffusa. Una gran quantità di figli unici adorati da genitori, nonni, zii single e sommersi da aspettative.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ipa. Non parlo necessariamente di te, anche se tu sei un buon esempio. Il desiderio di aver figli, tra tutti, è un desiderio fortemente sbilanciato. Prima di aver figli é quasi un non-desiderio. *Qualcosa che razionalmente non ha senso. Dopo ti chiedi come fosse possibile stare senza quella persona che hai prodotto all'interno della tua esistenza. *
> Prima, ti dicevo, non ha senso desiderare figli. A meno che non ti parta l'orologio biologico. Ma anche lì, è un desiderio indotto dalle secrezioni dell'ipofisi o chissà che altra ghiandola. Sei pigro, in modo sano per carità, e attaccato ai tuoi confort(i). E ci sta.
> Dopo cambia il giro.
> Da una che non ha figli, la frase che i bambini sono il futuro di tutti sembra profonda, ma chi ha figli la sente vuota. La differenza tra il sangue tuo e quello degli altri la senti. E non è una roba razionale. È chimica, biologica. Il razionale è la carta del pacchetto.


Sto parlando in generale pure io. 

Anche se riconosco quel che è rivolto a me. E sai, mi conosci, sono pignoletta 

Sull'orologio biologico ci sarebbe parecchio da dire...ma si finirebbe a fare accademia.
Di fondo questa questione dell'orologio biologico, pur essendo spiegabile biologicamente ha connessioni anche antropologiche, sociologiche e psicologiche. 
Uomini e donne indistintamente. 

Ne fai un buon esempio nel tuo post, in quello prima di questo. 
L'idea di spargere a giro la propria genetica. 

Come se fosse qualcosa che è importante per qualcuno all'infuori di te (generale). 

Noi umani, come tutte le altre specie viventi sul pianeta, siamo semplicemente "scherzi", esperimenti evolutivi. 
Nella storia evolutiva i caratteri sono stati presi e scartati, non nell'interesse umano. 
Ma in un interesse (se così si può chiamare perchè non è corretto) evolutivo. Di cui l'umano non ha semplicemente conoscenza, figurarsi controllo o dominio.  

Credere di dare una qualche partecipazione mirata - all'infuori della propria immagine di sè, del proprio ego - è illusione di vanità umana. 
Ma è la spinta che serve all'umano, psicologicamente parlando, per proteggere esattamente l'evoluzione. 
L'ego serve anche a questo. 

Poi c'è il tuo grassetto. 
Una spinta biologica alla preservazione della specie.
Che però è a sua volta soggetta a variazioni sul tema (pensa alle madri che uccidono la prole, non solo umane). 

Giochi evolutivi fondamentalmente. 

Poi noi ci mettiamo i fiocchetti perchè abbiamo sviluppato un sistema linguistico, sociale, storico etc etc che ci caratterizza esattamente in queste tecniche. 

Io non sono profonda. Sono una cazzara fondamentalmente. 
Quell'affermazione - i bambini sono il futuro di tutti - è però semplicemente prassi. (non romanticismo). 

I figli sono un costo. 
Che ricade sul sistema sociale tutto. 
Detta sinteticamente e male. 

Se tu (generico) cresci un coglione, il carico di quel coglione ricade anche su di me. 
Se tuo (generico) figlio è un parassita sociale, se è un ladro, un incapace, etc etc...il suo costo, le sue inadempienze ricadono anche su di me. 
E pago per questioni di cui non sono direttamente responsabile. Pago a tutti i livelli. 

Se tuo (generico) figlio guida il suv come un guerriero della notte e mi spacca la faccia o mi rende disabile o, come è successo ad un amico, mi spedisce in coma vegetativo, tuo (generico) figlio è oltre che un costo pure un pericolo per chi si stava semplicemente facendo i cazzi suoi. 

Se permetti questo, da una che quel costo non lo fa gravare sugli altri, mi fa girare parecchio i coglioni. 

E i genitori sono responsabili di questo. Del costo e dell'impatto che loro figlio avrà. Su tutti. 
Lo spostamento nella vanità dell'avere un figlio dal senso di corresponsabilità dell'avere un figlio che compartecipa alla società è un problema. 
Non etico e non morale. 

Proprio economico e di sicurezza. 

Mi spiego? 

In questi termini i figli sono il futuro di tutti. Per come la vedo io.

Ed è un grosso problema che i genitori sentano il vuoto a riguardo. Ma gli effetti sono evidenti, di quel vuoto di cui parli. 
(e ne pagano tutti il peso di quel vuoto eh. Questo personalmente mi fa alquanto girare i coglioni. Che io debba pagare per le irresponsabilità altrui).

Il resto serve al genitore per sviluppare l'attaccamento necessario allo sbattimento appagante del crescere un figlio. 

Da esterna, non avendo in circolo tutto il casino ormonale e affettivo di un genitore, io vedo semplicemente le conseguenze di mancate assunzioni di responsabilità da parte dei genitori. E i costi che hanno. 

Poi, siccome sono anche umana, mi dispiace per quelle povere bestiole che vedo a giro. 
Mi dispiace proprio. 

Ma questo discorso non piace. 
E non piace perchè la differenza fra colpa (e quindi colpevolizzazione) e responsabilità non viene colto in primis dagli adulti.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto reale.
> Ovviamente non è di tutti. Ma è una cultura diffusa. Una gran quantità di figli unici adorati da genitori, nonni, zii single e sommersi da aspettative.



Sì, sì. Fortunatamente non è di tutti. 
Se fosse di tutti, sarebbe un grosso grossissimo problema. 

Ma questo tipo di cultura crea grosse difficoltà sia internamente sia per le conseguenze esterne, le risonanze in chi tenta di differenziarsi. 

E mi colpisce moltissimo, come scrivevo ad arcistufo che in questa cultura sia quasi del tutto assente il senso di corresponsabilità che comporta il fare figli. 

Come se il fare figli fosse un compito che riguarda solo la soddisfazione di pulsioni individuali.
Come se il fare figli fosse collocato in una dimensione parallela al sociale. 
Come se il fare figli non fosse partecipazione e appartenenza e collaborazione che riguarda tutti i membri della società.
Come se non fosse un costo sociale il fare figli. Ed è un costo sociale e anche economico. 

Ma ho la sensazione che in questo tipo di cultura lo sguardo sia puntato solo al'interno.
Come se la società fosse la tetta da cui succhiare ma da rinnegare quando si tratta di ridare indietro. 
E gli effetti sono secondo me visibili.

Nei ragazzini che pestano l'anziano per dire. 
Altro che bullismo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2019)

I nuovi nati sono anche una risorsa. SE sono una risorsa. 
La società infatti investe perché lo siano. Se dovessimo contare solo sui genitori staremmo freschi.


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I nuovi nati sono anche una risorsa. SE sono una risorsa.
> La società infatti investe perché lo siano. Se dovessimo contare solo sui genitori staremmo freschi.




Già. Concordo.

L nuova vita è biologicamente risorsa e rinnovamento. 
Questa è la funzione della riproduzione. 

Sostituire il vecchio col nuovo. 
Facendola semplice. 

E la società ci investe necessariamente. 
Morirebbe, semplicemente. 
Storicamente le società che perdono questo "principio" base di cooperazione interna, sono destinate all'estinzione. 
E probabilmente anche le società, come i viventi nascono, crescono, si nutrono, si riproducono e infine muoiono. 

Io ho lavorato per anni in quegli ambiti in cui la società investe per riparare i danni. 
Sicuramente questo mi condiziona nello sguardo. 
So quanto costa il danno. E non costa poco. 
E più è ampio il danno, più la società spende. 

Il fatto che il discorso figli venga principalmente svolto intorno alla soddisfazione e all'appagamento individuale rema contro l'investimento sociale. (e questo crea le concezioni per cui l'altro figlio è un avversario, un usurpatore, un invasore). 

La società può investire fin che vuole. 
Ma se la sua istituzione base, la famiglia, rema contro l'investimento...è un bel problema. 

E lo dico da una che tutta una serie di schemi sociali attuali li critica aspramente. 
E se può tenta alternative.

Ma sono anche consapevole che se sto in una società, io di base accetto quella società e le sue regole. 
Anche se non mi trovano concorde. 

Se non mi va bene, vado fuori dal cazzo. 

E' questione di responsabilità di chi si è secondo me. 

Questo tipo di idea mi pare sempre meno diffusa, e mi sembra sempre più diffusa non solo l'aspettativa ma la convinzione che la società debba investire perchè ognuno si possa farsi i cazzi propri. 

Come se il potersi fare i cazzi propri non avesse un impatto anche economico su tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sto parlando in generale pure io.
> 
> Anche se riconosco quel che è rivolto a me. E sai, mi conosci, sono pignoletta
> 
> ...


Si, ok. Però, pignoleria per pignoleria, ti rendi conto di quanto sia semplicemente assurdo ragionare in termini di teoria generale o di sistemi sociali complessi quando parliamo della questione che più di ogni altra attiene al _particulare_ di ognuno di noi?
Nel senso, non penso che esista qualcosa di più individuale e individualista del mettere o meno al mondo un figlio. È una competizione. È un passaporto per l'eternità. È la tua stirpe che sopravvive mangiandosi le altre. Gestire la cosa concettualmente come se fare figli o no dipendesse dal contributo che si dà al sistema é un assurdo. Indipendentemente se l'esito sia decidere di farne o non farne (e/o assumersi il rischio).
Sono proprio i presupposti del ragionamento che sembrano costruiti ad arte per dare l'esito voluto a priori.
Tutte le nostre vite sono costruite su cumuli di cadaveri. Tutto ciò che chiamiamo civiltà è costruito sulla sofferenza e lo sfruttamento altrui, o perlomeno lo è stato da quando quello che chiamiamo civiltà è nato. Ti nutri di morte da quando sei vivo. Funziona così. E fare un figlio tuo significa semplicemente buttare un altro concorrente in una gara che ha un certo numero di posti assegnati sul podio. La consapevolezza c'entra, per carità, ma non al livello del sistema.
Potrei continuare per due ore, ma non la tiro troppo perché questo è un discorso in cui corro il fortissimo rischio di capirmi da solo


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si, ok. Però, pignoleria per pignoleria, ti rendi conto di quanto sia semplicemente assurdo ragionare in termini di teoria generale o di sistemi sociali complessi quando parliamo della questione che più di ogni altra attiene al _particulare_ di ognuno di noi?
> Nel senso, non penso che esista qualcosa di più individuale e individualista del mettere o meno al mondo un figlio. *È una competizione. È un passaporto per l'eternità. È la tua stirpe che sopravvive mangiandosi le altre.* Gestire la cosa concettualmente come se fare figli o no dipendesse dal contributo che si dà al sistema é un assurdo. Indipendentemente se l'esito sia decidere di farne o non farne (e/o assumersi il rischio).
> Sono proprio i presupposti del ragionamento che sembrano costruiti ad arte per dare l'esito voluto a priori.
> *Tutte le nostre vite sono costruite su cumuli di cadaveri. Tutto ciò che chiamiamo civiltà è costruito sulla sofferenza e lo sfruttamento altrui, o perlomeno lo è stato da quando quello che chiamiamo civiltà è nato. Ti nutri di morte da quando sei vivo. Funziona così. E fare un figlio tuo significa semplicemente buttare un altro concorrente in una gara che ha un certo numero di posti assegnati sul podio. La consapevolezza c'entra, per carità, ma non al livello del sistema.*
> Potrei continuare per due ore, ma non la tiro troppo perché questo è un discorso in cui corro il fortissimo rischio di capirmi da solo



Io posso anche essere d'accordo con te sul grassetto. Oppure no. 
Non importa. 

E viceversa.

Ma tutto il grassetto è la spiegazione che tu hai costruito per motivare te stesso al fare e al muoverti in un certo modo , anche nei confronti della riproduzione. Oltre che del sistema famiglia. 

Serve a te. E va benissimo.
Tu hai questa.
Poi ci sono quelli che hanno la storia dell'amore. 
Poi ci sono quelli che seguono gli insegnamenti di un dio o di quell'altro dio.

Etc etc...è fondamentalmente retorica motivazionale. 

Neanche mi metto a discutere su questo.
Sarebbe come andare da una che si sente maria vergine che ha partorito gesù e quindi appende la placenta sulla porta di casa perchè è protettiva. 

Di cosa cazzo discuti?
Sono convinzioni. 

Ne conosco una che si è portata appresso la placenta in un sacchettino fra le tette, per dire. 
Ci discuto secondo te? :rotfl::rotfl:

Vado per estremi eh. 
Ma vale lo stesso non discutere su tutto il resto. 
Che senso avrebbe mi mettessi qui a discutere con te sulla validità del tuo modo di descriverti al mondo e di descrivere il tuo ruolo di padre?

Se mi pagassi per farlo, forse...

EDIT: lo stesso vale ovviamente per la mia retorica motivazionale al non fare figli. Cambia solo il risultato (tu ti riproduci io no). 

Non era di questo che si stava discutendo, però. 
Ma del fatto che i figli riguardano e toccano il futuro di tutti coloro vivono nella società in cui quei figli nascono. 

Se nascono in società.
Se nascono sulla luna in una famiglia che basta a se stessa e non appartiene in nessun modo alla società allora non riguardano altro che quella famiglia. Ma non sono a conoscenza di casi di questo genere. 

Il mio discorso è semplice. E pragmatico. 
E non riguarda i massimi sistemi. 
E proprio un discorso greve e pure grezzo se vogliamo. 

Se tu (generico) cresci un coglione a me tocca pagarne le conseguenze.
A me tocca pagare per te che imbottito di credenze cresci un coglione che magari mi incula per strada perchè sta guardando il cellulare di ultima generazione. O crede di essere la reincarnazione di Solimano il Magnifico :carneval:

Di coglioni di questo genere ne stanno crescendo parecchi. 

E costano. E io, come tutti, compartecipiamo alla copertura di quel costo. 

Ed è in questi termini che io dico che i figli di uno riguardano tutti.
E che averne comporta anche l'assunzione di corresponsabilità sociale. 

Poi non è obbligatorio. 
E' comunque una questione evolutiva. 
Le società che non sanno integrare questo principio, semplicemente spariscono.

non è che l'evoluzione si mette a discutere


----------



## ipazia (19 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso anche essere d'accordo con te sul grassetto. Oppure no.
> Non importa.
> 
> E viceversa.
> ...


Mi autoquoto per aggiungere una cosa che sto dando per scontata, ma non lo è.

Come in tutto è una questione di estremi.
O meglio, di non farne una contrapposizione di estremi. 

Cosa che non ho intenzione di fare. 

Estremo particualre vs estrema socialità.

Io mi riferisco alla competenza del saper oscillare fra i due estremi, conoscendoli entrambi e in consapevolezza di entrambi, prendendo dentro una posizione che non sia tifoseria nè dell'uno nè dell'altro. 

C'è una parte di individualità e una parte di socialità. Circolarmente. 
Entrambe necessarie. 

Quindi, salvo equivoci, io non sto dicendo che fare figli è SOLO una questione di corresponsabilità sociale. 
sto dicendo che è ANCHE una questione di corresponsabilità sociale. E che dimenticare questo aspetto per cadere solo nell'altro (che altro non è che ode all'ego) è un problema che ricade su tutti. 

Come ricadrebbe su tutti il cadere solo nella responsabilità sociale. Eliminando il contributo individuale al sociale.
(non ho usato responsabilità per sbaglio. In un sistema di questo tipo, decadrebbe anche la corresponsabilità poichè gli individui non avrebbero peso decisionale riguardo loro stessi e le loro responsabilità).


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io posso anche essere d'accordo con te sul grassetto. Oppure no.
> Non importa.
> 
> E viceversa.
> ...


Ipa, no. Per me no. Non servono motivazioni razionali per fare figli, servono motivazioni costruite - il buon Carletto Marx le avrebbe chiamate sovrastrutture - per non farne. Per tirarsi fuori dalla gara. Anche la motivazione che ogni ragazzino che nasce sia assimilabile al coglione che ti tira sotto col SUV piuttosto che con il prossimo tizio che scoprirà un vaccino (anche i tizi che hanno tirato fuori il bosone di Higgs sono figli di qualcuno, eh).
Adesso se tu hai deciso di mettere nel cassetto la possibilità di procreare per 2000 motivi tuoi che nessuno sta qui a giudicare, nessun problema. Ma per favore sei troppo intelligente per non capire che tutta sta costruzione del non voler fare figli perché potrebbe uscirti dalla fregna un coglione non sta in piedi. Anche e soprattutto perché crescere o meno un coglione non è un dato sociologico, ma è frutto del lavoro che tu fai sulla creatura. Genetica di base esclusa.
Se tu ci vedi la somma teologica di tutta la prevaricazione storica del maschio di confronti della femmina, non ti offendere ma è un problema tuo. La maternità non è prr forza peso, nella guerra tra i sessi magari è un privilegio. Lo capisci al volo quando vedi la differenza qualitativa e quantitativa tra il rapporto di un figlio con la madre, e quello che ha con te, povero coglione che arranchi per recuperare terreno. O che resti con una che altrimenti avresti scaricato da una vita se non fosse che sai benissimo che poi dovresti ripartire da una posizione effettiva di svantaggio troppo pesante.
Ma ti ripeto, sono cose che diventano automatiche quando le capisci a livello profondo. Cioè quando i parametri dell'equazione di cambio perché nella tua vita entra un figlio. Prima ne puoi capire solo a livello razionale e, hai voglia a far teoremi.
Tutto qua.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Abbiamo un basso tasso di natalità ma se vedi il numero di aborti ti spaventi ..
> È incredibile come la sessualità venga gestita con superficialità .... a qualunque età ....


L'altra sera ero a casa di vecchi amici del Liceo (invito esteso alle famiglie). Area C. 
Due soli figli su 14 persone presenti. 
La mia generazione si è estinta.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> L'origine di tutto sto casino ?
> Chi è causa del suo mal .....pianga se stesso ....
> E mi riferisco a entrambi gli attori ....
> Lei che ha frequentato il capo sposato ha pagato, lui che ha frequentato la collaboratrice pur se sposato ha comunque pagato ... chi più chi meno ..tutti.. l’unica a non meritarlo, la bimba ...


Sì.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Brunetta, a me fa rabbrividire più l’ipotesi che l’inganno possa essere vero ...rabbrividisco sempre quando viene usato un bambino ...Suo malgrado.
> Per il resto , può essere andata in vari modi ..chi lo sa..?. Potrebbe essere rimasta incinta per sbaglio ed essere stata coraggiosa a voler portare avanti la gravidanza pur se con un padre del bambino inguardabile ....
> Credo che tutti qui  si stia considerando i vari scenari ... seguendo i vari percorsi di un discorso ...


Quoto. 
A me sembra strano solo a livello statistico che possa accadere con una scopata. 
La mia idea è che fosse una storia e si vedessero più di una volta al mese.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uhmmm a me sembra che lo scenario più accreditato qui sia quello della incastratrice.
> Non mi piace.
> 
> Anche perché immagino il trattamento che potrebbe avere il bambino o la bambina di una incastratrice.
> Non vorrei tornare ai tempi dei figli di...


Noi qui si guarda la situazione dal punto di vista di Tradita ed è giusto che le si proponga anche lo scenario peggiore, ovvero quello di trovarsi a gestire il rapporto con una 'incastratice' senza scrupoli e un pirla. 
Che poi questo non sia vero, poco importa. Non è affar suo. 
Secondo me, lei dovrebbe tirarsi fuori da questa storia, lasciando lui, che è comunque uno che l'ha tradita, da solo ad assumersi le responsabilità di padre. 
Che lo molli. Non convivono neppure.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah, io vedo i bimbi  figli di presunta “ricattatrice” che conosco e devo dire che non sono trattati diversamente dagli altri ..sarebbe allucinante ..non mi sembra succeda più ....
> Succede però che abbiano un padre che sanno di avere ma che non li vuol vedere ..e questo è peggio di non avere un padre per niente ...


Io non vorrei che Tradita diventasse lo schermo dietro a cui lui può nascondersi.
A me sembra che a lui non interessi né il figlio né l'amante, ma non sono neppure convinto gli interessi Tradita.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma non si criticano più le ragazze madri dai ... ora ci sono  anche mamme  “attempate” che vanno in Spagna a fare l’inseminazione artificiale eterologa...
> Il problema è proprio quando il bimbo sa di avere un padre , e ne porta magari anche il cognome , Ma che non lo vuol vedere ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Quoto quanto sopra per inserirmi nel filone delle ipotesi che vedono un rapporto fatto di coercizione, o comunque di una donna che tenta di inchiodare un uomo.
> 
> Dato che qui si stanno facendo molte ipotesi, perlopiù cresciute dall'espandersi dei discorsi, io tornerei sui fatti che, benchè minimi, sono comunque attendibili.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io per esempio alla parte economica non ho nemmeno pensato
> Mi ha stupito la superficialità  con cui si fanno i figli e il fatto che Tradita passi sopra a questo


Passi sopra a:
Il rifiuto del fidanzato ad avere figli con lei e a convivere 
Essere stata tradita 
L'aver fatto un figlio con un'altra
Tutte le bugie che sta ancora ricevendo
Una proposta di convivenza in un momento sospetto. 

Ma chi glielo fa fare?
Lui ha un figlio da un'altra?
Che si sposi l'amante.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> . E fare un figlio tuo significa semplicemente buttare un altro concorrente in una gara che ha un certo numero di posti assegnati sul podio. La consapevolezza c'entra, per carità, ma non al livello del sistema.
> Potrei continuare per due ore, ma non la tiro troppo perché questo è un discorso in cui corro il fortissimo rischio di capirmi da solo


Molto interessante, in realtà. 
Ci stavo pensando proprio ieri. 
Ho fatto il calcolo dei nati dalla mia generazione. 
Solo un terzo in termini numerici, ovvero da 100 persone ne sono nate solo 30.
Una proporzione che riguarda il ceto medio milanese, mediamente laureato, il più bersagliato da competitività e precarietà economica (la sensazione di avere meno possibilità rispetto alla generazione precedente) e che lascia invece fuori il ceto medio-basso e basso, oltre a quello medio-alto e alto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra sera ero a casa di vecchi amici del Liceo (invito esteso alle famiglie). Area C.
> Due soli figli su 14 persone presenti.
> La mia generazione si è estinta.


 è una generazione che ha scoperto altro. Un figlio è impegno e rinuncia , a fronte di amore, sorrisi, abbracci una presenza che ti lega per sempre.
A molti fa paura sapere che si avrà un impegno per sempre.
Si sono abituati al mordi e fuggi è un figlio non lo permette.
Quando si legge di donne che hanno rinunciato a un figlio per il proprio uomo , non è così, non hanno voluto perdere l'esclusività di quell'amore.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una generazione che ha scoperto altro. Un figlio è impegno e rinuncia , a fronte di amore, sorrisi, abbracci una presenza che ti lega per sempre.
> A molti fa paura sapere che si avrà un impegno per sempre.
> Si sono abituati al mordi e fuggi è un figlio non lo permette.
> Quando si legge di donne che hanno rinunciato a un figlio per il proprio uomo , non è così, non hanno voluto perdere l'esclusività di quell'amore.


Il campione di riferimento è quella generazione di 45/50enni di Milano che si sono laureati (materie scientifiche, in genere), che hanno dato priorità alla stabilità professionale rispetto a quella affettiva, trovandosi ad avere relazioni non progettuali oltre i 30.
Le risorse dirottate nel campo professionale (per necessità più che per scelta) quando appartenenti ad entrambi gli elementi della coppia hanno rimandato negli anni sia la progettualità delle varie coppie sia di conseguenza la volontà di avere dei figli, rendendo di fatto alla mia età le coppie sterili.
E' una débacle clamorosa. 2/3 di persone (nell'area limitrofa o dentro i bastioni, non periferica) totalmente scomparsi.
Statisticamente i figli sono arrivati nelle coppie in cui uno dei due ha rinunciato alla competitività nel mondo del lavoro, vuoi perché non laureato, vuoi perché casalinga o lavoratrice part-time o nelle coppie dotate di importanti risorse economiche da poter pagare personale per la gestione dei figli e senza problemi per la loro formazione.
In pratica, si è scelto (?) di non avere figli per risultare sufficientemente competitivi o di averne uno solo per renderlo necessariamente competitivo di fronte a risorse limitate rispetto agli investimenti necessari.
A fare più figli hanno contribuito ancora i ceti medio bassi e soprattutto bassi (in particolare stranieri) di periferia e hinterland, dove i costi fissi sono minori e dove la competitività viene alleviata dalle modeste ambizioni, sancendo  però definitivamente la morte della possibilità di crescita economica per questa classe sociale.
In sintesi, per fare figli forse bisognerebbe avere una relazione progettuale e una stabilità (e una sicurezza) economica prima dei 30.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il campione di riferimento è quella generazione di 45/50enni di Milano che si sono laureati (materie scientifiche, in genere), che hanno dato priorità alla stabilità professionale rispetto a quella affettiva, trovandosi ad avere relazioni non progettuali oltre i 30. Le risorse dirottate nel campo professionale (per necessità più che per scelta) quando appartenenti ad entrambi gli elementi della coppia hanno rimandato negli anni sia la progettualità delle varie coppie sia di conseguenza la volontà di avere dei figli, rendendo di fatto alla mia età le coppie sterili. E' una débacle clamorosa. 2/3 di persone (nell'area limitrofa o dentro i bastioni, non periferica) totalmente scomparsi. Statisticamente i figli sono arrivati nelle coppie in cui uno dei due ha rinunciato alla competitività nel mondo del lavoro, vuoi perché non laureato, vuoi perché casalinga o lavoratrice part-time o nelle coppie dotate di importanti risorse economiche da poter pagare personale per la gestione dei figli e senza problemi per la loro formazione. In pratica, si è scelto (?) di non avere figli per risultare sufficientemente competitivi o di averne uno solo per renderlo necessariamente competitivo di fronte a risorse limitate rispetto agli investimenti necessari. A fare più figli hanno contribuito ancora i ceti medio bassi e soprattutto bassi (in particolare stranieri) di periferia e hinterland, dove i costi fissi sono minori e dove la competitività viene alleviata dalle modeste ambizioni, sancendo  però definitivamente la morte della possibilità di crescita economica per questa classe sociale. In sintesi, per fare figli forse bisognerebbe avere una relazione progettuale e una stabilità (e una sicurezza) economica prima dei 30.


  Non è solo una questione economica, è anche e soprattutto una faccenda di mentalità indotta dai medium, un andazzo proposto, e accettato. Fare figli comporta sacrifici, economici ma anche di tempo, comporta impegno ma se vivi in una società che ti solletica di "godertela" finchè puoi, che li fai a fare i figli?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è solo una questione economica, è anche e soprattutto una faccenda di mentalità indotta dai medium, un andazzo proposto, e accettato. Fare figli comporta sacrifici, economici ma anche di tempo, comporta impegno ma se vivi in una società che ti solletica di "godertela" finchè puoi, che li fai a fare i figli?


Uhm...
No, non si adatta affatto al profilo di quelli che conosco.
Anzi...
Questo è quello che banalmente si dice sempre, imputando ai "valori" certe dinamiche sociali.

Il profilo medio invece è: studente universitario, grande studioso, buoni se non ottimi voti, famiglia di provenienza ceto medio (spesso non laureati).
Laureato, specialità, concorsi, collaborazioni, lavoro autonomo, partita IVA, prestiti, periodi all'estero, scarse uscite e relazioni sociali per limitato tempo a disposizione rivolto piuttosto allo studio e al lavoro, situazione professionale ancora da consolidare a 35, relazioni affettive di conseguenza non progettuali.
Passati i 35 anni le probabilità che la coppia produca figli si riducono sempre più, soprattutto se per entrambi c'è lo stesso percorso professionale che non ha prodotto rilevanti conseguenze economiche.
Chi si è divertito parecchio in età giovanile (coltivando poi relazioni che sono diventate progettuali entro i 30)  i figli li ha fatti...
In pratica la non stabilità economica e affettiva pregiudicano la possibilità di avere figli e questa sembra abbia colpito proprio il ceto medio che aveva fatto il salto di classe nei decenni precedenti.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è solo una questione economica, è anche e soprattutto una faccenda di mentalità indotta dai medium, un andazzo proposto, e accettato. Fare figli comporta sacrifici, economici ma anche di tempo, comporta impegno ma se vivi in una società che ti solletica di "godertela" finchè puoi, che li fai a fare i figli?


Quoto


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... No, non si adatta affatto al profilo di quelli che conosco. Anzi... Questo è quello che banalmente si dice sempre, imputando ai "valori" certe dinamiche sociali.


  Si adatta bene a molti che conosco, senza figli con casa in centro e mercedes in garage. Semplicemente non vogliono rotture di coglioni (perchè è così che vedono i figli) Se poi vogliamo negare che le dinamiche sociali non contino possiamo anche far finta che nulla nel tempo sia cambiato, ma non mi sembra che l'atteggiamento nei confronti dei figli sia quello di soli 30 anni fa, ad esempio.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si adatta bene a molti che conosco, senza figli con casa in centro e mercedes in garage. Semplicemente non vogliono rotture di coglioni (perchè è così che vedono i figli) Se poi vogliamo negare che le dinamiche sociali non contino possiamo anche far finta che nulla nel tempo sia cambiato, ma non mi sembra che l'atteggiamento nei confronti dei figli sia quello di soli 30 anni fa, ad esempio.


E perché secondo te non vogliono rotture di coglioni?
Cosa è cambiato (non parliamo di valori, questi sono il riflesso di cambiamenti nella società, non le cause generanti dei comportamenti)

PS: Tra i miei amici ci sono anche molti cattolici...
Gente che ha passato la gioventù sui libri invece di uscire...
Non figli di papà...


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> No, non si adatta affatto al profilo di quelli che conosco.
> Anzi...
> Questo è quello che banalmente si dice sempre, imputando ai "valori" certe dinamiche sociali.
> ...


Avere situazioni economiche rilevanti per fare figli è diventato un bell’alibi.
Una volta i figli si facevano e basta . 
Ho visto un’immigrata senza un soldo e con situazione lavorativa precaria  anche del marito piangere di gioia e ringraziare il cielo per una gravidanza inattesa.... mentre vedo in continuazione “ragazzi” prossimi ai 40 anni...vivere la loro quotidianità come adolescenti ...


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Avere situazioni economiche rilevanti per fare figli è diventato un bell’alibi.
> Una volta i figli si facevano e basta .
> Ho visto un’immigrata senza un soldo e con situazione lavorativa precaria  anche del marito piangere di gioia e ringraziare il cielo per una gravidanza inattesa.... mentre vedo in continuazione “ragazzi” prossimi ai 40 anni...vivere la loro quotidianità come adolescenti ...


Infatti la sterilità è del ceto medio.
La scuola elementare di mia figlia era costituita in gran parte da stranieri.
Fanno figli intorno ai 25 anni, si barcamenano (quanti non pagano affitto o mutuo), contano su aiuti della comunità di provenienza o degli altri (quanti bimbi abbiamo avuto in casa, anche a cena, senza che neppure i genitori lo sapessero).
E' un modo "antico" di fare i figli, senza preoccuparsi di doverli mandare all'Università o di doverli seguire.
Come han fatto i nostri nonni.
I genitori sono tutti giovani.
Ho infatti anche visto dare in affido un'amica di mia figlia. Come lei anche gli altri fratelli. Padre finito in carcere, mamma senza reddito, casa all'asta. Dove abito io ci sono condomini dove le case all'asta sono la metà, ormai.
Situazioni simili (ma c'è di peggio in aree molto più popolari) ovviamente non appartengono culturalmente al ceto medio milanese, quello per intenderci che è nato tra Città Studi, Porta Vittoria, Viale Corsica, Porta Romana.
Alla mia età posso fare un bilancio. Non ho visto grandi carriere, ho visto piuttosto che l'avere consolidato la situazione affettiva oltre i 30 dovendo gestire anche una discreta competitività nel mondo del lavoro ha di fatto procrastinato i progetti fino al momento in cui non sono stati più presi in considerazione.
Sto parlando di un centinaio di persone, circa. Mediamente serie, nessun "tombeur", nessun traditore.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E perché secondo te non vogliono rotture di coglioni? Cosa è cambiato (non parliamo di valori, questi sono il riflesso di cambiamenti nella società, non le cause generanti dei comportamenti)  PS: Tra i miei amici ci sono anche molti cattolici... Gente che ha passato la gioventù sui libri invece di uscire... Non figli di papà...


  Perchè la gravidanza, i pannolini, l'asilo, l'interruzione del lavoro, il dover crescere, educare costa fatica ed impegno. Meglio rimanere nell' aponia, nell'assenza del dolore del vivere, perchè non è vero che è la ricerca del piacere il "must" di questo andazzo sociale. Quello che conta è l'assenza del dolore e della delusione, questo è il nuovo tabù. Siamo fragili (tutti) ma è vietato mostrarlo, con punte da paranoia.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè la gravidanza, i pannolini, l'asilo, l'interruzione del lavoro, il dover crescere, educare costa fatica ed impegno. Meglio rimanere nell' aponia, nell'assenza del dolore del vivere, perchè non è vero che è la ricerca del piacere il "must" di questo andazzo sociale. Quello che conta è l'assenza del dolore e della delusione, questo è il nuovo tabù. Siamo fragili (tutti) ma è vietato mostrarlo, con punte da paranoia.


Uhm, sì e no.
Nel senso che questa è una valutazione morale, che condanna una scelta, che scelta forse non è.
Pensiamo a un percorso medio.
Genitori ceto medio, fanno due/tre figli negli anni 60, che a prezzo di sacrifici fanno studiare all'università.
Per loro primo lavoro co.co.co. per qualche anno.
Poi cambio di ditta, altra collaborazione.
Poi magari periodo all'estero, viaggi frequenti. Perdita legame affettivo con la ragazza di sempre.
Qualche relazione temporanea o nessuna relazione.
Acquisto piccola casa con mutuo ventennale.
Nuova relazioni con altra donna, stesse condizioni.
35 anni.
Ognuno ha una casa propria.
Dopo qualche anno si vendono le due case e si va a convivere.
40 anni.
Fine della storia.

Chi ha mantenuto la ragazza fissa prima dei 30 i figli li ha fatti.
Siamo passati da genitori che facevano due o tre figli negli anni 60 a 1/3 solo di figli in questa fascia di persone.
Anche per gli stranieri comunque c'è un calo delle nascite.
_Sembra strano_, ma i figli nel ceto medio calano quando la situazione economica e affettiva risultano precarie o poco solide dopo i 30.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm, sì e no. Nel senso che questa è una valutazione morale, che condanna una scelta, che scelta forse non è. Pensiamo a un percorso medio. Genitori ceto medio, fanno due/tre figli negli anni 60, che a prezzo di sacrifici fanno studiare all'università. Per loro primo lavoro co.co.co. per qualche anno. Poi cambio di ditta, altra collaborazione. Poi magari periodo all'estero, viaggi frequenti. Perdita legame affettivo con la ragazza di sempre. Qualche relazione temporanea o nessuna relazione. Acquisto piccola casa con mutuo ventennale. Nuova relazioni con altra donna, stesse condizioni. 35 anni. Ognuno ha una casa propria. Dopo qualche anno si vendono le due case e si va a convivere. 40 anni. Fine della storia.  Chi ha mantenuto la ragazza fissa prima dei 30 i figli li ha fatti.


  Amico, nato 1980 laurea in scienze politiche, vuole inseguire la sua passione per la fotografia, passa anni a girare il mondo e quando staziona fa lavori saltuari. Somma esperienze ad esperienze perchè è questo che gli preme e non perchè non abbia capacità o possibilità di mettere sù famiglia. La su aragazza lo lascia alla soglia dei 40, stanca di attendere che si senta appagato dei suoi esperimenti di vita. _______________Se generalizziamo o vediamo il singolo caso non se ne esce comunque.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Amico, nato 1980 laurea in scienze politiche, vuole inseguire la sua passione per la fotografia, passa anni a girare il mondo e quando staziona fa lavori saltuari. Somma esperienze ad esperienze perchè è questo che gli preme e non perchè non abbia capacità o possibilità di mettere sù famiglia. La su aragazza lo lascia alla soglia dei 40, stanca di attendere che si senta appagato dei suoi esperimenti di vita. _______________Se generalizziamo o vediamo il singolo caso non se ne esce comunque.


Se osservi le statistiche il calo delle nascite è aumentato dopo il 2008, ovvero dopo la crisi economica.
E' legato comunque a fattori culturali (sicuramente, la necessità di dare valore alla propria vita, conseguenza della secolarizzazione, che porta le persone a fare scelte di studio e lavoro senza pensare alle conseguenze che possono avere), dall'ingresso della donna nel mondo del lavoro (cosa che ha reso complessa la gestione dei figli), dalla precarietà nello stesso (molto alta per i ceti medi) e dall'aumento dei costi della vita in rapporto alle possibilità (la soglia di povertà per una famiglia di 3 persone è di 1.500 euro mensili).
Mio fratello per esempio non ha figli, ma dopo varie vicissitudini sentimentali si è messo oltre i 30 con una donna laureata, figlia di primari, con una famiglia agiata alle spalle ma con un lavoro che richiedeva tempi non compatibili con una maternità.
Gli anni sono passati... e ormai.


----------



## bettypage (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Amico, nato 1980 laurea in scienze politiche, vuole inseguire la sua passione per la fotografia, passa anni a girare il mondo e quando staziona fa lavori saltuari. Somma esperienze ad esperienze perchè è questo che gli preme e non perchè non abbia capacità o possibilità di mettere sù famiglia. La su aragazza lo lascia alla soglia dei 40, stanca di attendere che si senta appagato dei suoi esperimenti di vita. _______________Se generalizziamo o vediamo il singolo caso non se ne esce comunque.


La verità è che una società individualista consuma molto di più, è più debole e manipolabile. Puoi indurre bisogni e vendi illusioni. La famiglia disgregata è business. Stanno demonizzando la maternità. La donna deve rendere quanto l'uomo(ma essendo complessata si fa il culo a tarallo per dimostrare che vale quanto uomo). Morale:si lavora tutti, di più, malpagati e allora si cerca compensazione nel telefono, nel suv, nelle vacanze, nel ristorante stellato. Tutto a rate. E giù di antidepressivi o fughe dalla realtà alternative.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> La verità è che una società individualista consuma molto di più, è più debole e manipolabile. Puoi indurre bisogni e vendi illusioni. La famiglia disgregata è business. Stanno demonizzando la maternità. *La donna deve rendere quanto l'uomo*(ma essendo complessata si fa il culo a tarallo per dimostrare che vale quanto uomo). Morale:s*i lavora tutti, di più, malpagati *e allora si cerca compensazione nel telefono, nel *suv*, nelle vacanze, nel ristorante stellato. Tutto a rate. E giù di antidepressivi o fughe dalla realtà alternative.


Corretto il neretto.
Il Suv statisticamente è una vettura da famiglia.
La comprano quelli con i figli.
Come me.
(generalmente invece tanti hanno auto e telefono aziendali)


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè la gravidanza, i pannolini, l'asilo, l'interruzione del lavoro, il dover crescere, educare costa fatica ed impegno. Meglio rimanere nell' aponia, nell'assenza del dolore del vivere, perchè non è vero che è la ricerca del piacere il "must" di questo andazzo sociale. Quello che conta è l'assenza del dolore e della delusione, questo è il nuovo tabù. Siamo fragili (tutti) ma è vietato mostrarlo, con punte da paranoia.


C'è anche un altro discorso, che non si affronta quasi mai, specialmente in un'epoca come questa che fa della cd. "bigenitorialita' perfetta" un mantra: più studio per tutti, più aspettative di carriera e di realizzazione per tutti.
Poi di fatto (lasciamo perdere il piacere inteso come bella vita) oggi chi si trova a  "rinunciare" in nome di tutto quello che tu dici? Se hai figli subito dopo la laurea non ti assume neanche il gatto, se li fai a 35 guarda caso è già una benedizione se non ti licenziano. Mentre se ti separi il lavoro che hai speso entro le mura domestiche finanziariamente parlando equivale a un pugno di mosche. E' evidente che nel nostro sistema "parità" si è tradotto in un  "ribasso" della disponibilità delle donne.
Quindi non ne farei solo un discorso meramente edonistico. O di  "buoni" (che fanno figli) vs. "cattivi" che non ne fanno. E' che volendo equilibrare (giustamente) un sistema, di fatto il disequilibrio e' colmato da scelte che vanno in altre direzioni. Se la realizzazione personale per ambo i generi e' lo studio (prima), e la carriera  (poi), chiediamoci a danno DI CHI vanno le battute d'arresto.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è anche un altro discorso, che non si affronta quasi mai, specialmente in un'epoca come questa che fa della cd. "bigenitorialita' perfetta" un mantra: più studio per tutti, più aspettative di carriera e di realizzazione per tutti.
> Poi di fatto (lasciamo perdere il piacere inteso come bella vita) oggi chi si trova a  "rinunciare" in nome di tutto quello che tu dici? *Se hai figli subito dopo la laurea non ti assume neanche il gatto, se li fai a 35 guarda caso è già una benedizione se non ti licenziano*. Mentre se ti separi il lavoro che hai speso entro le mura domestiche finanziariamente parlando equivale a un pugno di mosche. E' evidente che nel nostro sistema "parità" si è tradotto in un  "ribasso" della disponibilità delle donne.
> Quindi non ne farei solo un discorso meramente edonistico. O di  "buoni" (che fanno figli) vs. "cattivi" che non ne fanno. E' che volendo equilibrare (giustamente) un sistema, di fatto il disequilibrio e' colmato da scelte che vanno in altre direzioni. *Se la realizzazione personale per ambo i generi e' lo studio (prima), e la carriera  (poi), chiediamoci a danno DI CHI vanno le battute d'arresto.*


:up:


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è anche un altro discorso, che non si affronta quasi mai, specialmente in un'epoca come questa che fa della cd. "bigenitorialita' perfetta" un mantra: più studio per tutti, più aspettative di carriera e di realizzazione per tutti. Poi di fatto (lasciamo perdere il piacere inteso come bella vita) oggi chi si trova a  "rinunciare" in nome di tutto quello che tu dici? Se hai figli subito dopo la laurea non ti assume neanche il gatto, se li fai a 35 guarda caso è già una benedizione se non ti licenziano. Mentre se ti separi il lavoro che hai speso entro le mura domestiche finanziariamente parlando equivale a un pugno di mosche. E' evidente che nel nostro sistema "parità" si è tradotto in un  "ribasso" della disponibilità delle donne. Quindi non ne farei solo un discorso meramente edonistico. O di  "buoni" (che fanno figli) vs. "cattivi" che non ne fanno. E' che volendo equilibrare (giustamente) un sistema, di fatto il disequilibrio e' colmato da scelte che vanno in altre direzioni. Se la realizzazione personale per ambo i generi e' lo studio (prima), e la carriera  (poi), chiediamoci a danno DI CHI vanno le battute d'arresto.


 Preciso che non ho parlato di buoni e cattivi, per me qualsiasi scelta uno faccia va bene purchè la faccia con una buona dose di consapevolezza. Mi sento comunque di affermare che sono le aspettative indotte anche (non esclusivamente, anche) a determinare questo status.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Poi c'è il discorso della competitività.
Ed è lì che inserisce il "ceto medio".
Quello nel quale maggiore è la competizione per trovare il partner, maggiori le richieste sotto vari aspetti e molto più difficile consolidare rapporti.
Una donna che ha le stesse possibilità dell'uomo sarà altrettanto o più esigente di lui.
In termini pratici porta i soggetti a essere poco tolleranti verso le mancanze altrui e a definire relazioni di breve durata o di scarsa condivisione fino oltre i 30 anni.
A questo si aggiunge la competitività nel mondo del lavoro.
Una persona pertanto, uomo ma soprattutto donna, tende a restare competitiva piuttosto che a fare scelte che annullino le possibilità di restare sul mercato.
Uscire dal mondo del lavoro per fare un figlio per una donna vuol dire spesso restarne fuori per sempre o dover restare ai margini.
Quando poi pensi a un figlio, sei nutrito della stesso competitività che hai appreso nello studio e nel lavoro (e sancita dalla fine del lavoro pubblico e del posto fisso, vera manna per la natalità)
Sai che dovrai pagare per fargli fare le scuole migliori, dargli le maggiori opportunità perché sai che altrimenti resterà al palo, in concorrenza con gli stranieri in un mercato del lavoro al ribasso da cui è sempre più difficile emergere.
O che andrà all'estero, lasciandoti solo da vecchio.
I figli dovrebbero essere fatti prima dei 30, ma non puoi farli se studi all'università né è consigliabile farli immediatamente dopo.
Per cui si rimanda...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è una generazione che ha scoperto altro. Un figlio è impegno e rinuncia , a fronte di amore, sorrisi, abbracci una presenza che ti lega per sempre.
> A molti fa paura sapere che si avrà un impegno per sempre.
> Si sono abituati al mordi e fuggi è un figlio non lo permette.
> Quando si legge di donne che hanno rinunciato a un figlio per il proprio uomo , non è così, non hanno voluto perdere l'esclusività di quell'amore.


Non necessariamente. Secondo me il ruolo determinante lo ha avuto l'innalzamento dell'istruzione. La superficialità è un alibi, come se quelli superficiali non mettessero al mondo figli. Il problema è che se aspetti ad avere 35 anni Per mettere in cantiere il primo, Ovviamente nel migliore dei casi sei scoglionato, nel peggiore non ti funzionano più le palle/ovaie.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Secondo me il ruolo determinante lo ha avuto l'innalzamento dell'istruzione. La superficialità è un alibi, come se quelli superficiali non mettessero al mondo figli. Il problema è che se aspetti ad avere 35 anni Per mettere in cantiere il primo, Ovviamente nel migliore dei casi sei scoglionato, nel peggiore non ti funzionano più le palle/ovaie.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra sera ero a casa di vecchi amici del Liceo (invito esteso alle famiglie). Area C.
> Due soli figli su 14 persone presenti.
> La mia generazione si è estinta.


Non è che gli altri figli erano grandi e per i fatti loro?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che gli altri figli erano grandi e per i fatti loro?


No.
Ho fatto un conto su persone che conosco bene, da una vita.
Anche nelle nostra famiglie, la proporzione è la stessa.
12 persone (6 coppie, 9 laureati): 3 figli.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Secondo me il ruolo determinante lo ha avuto l'innalzamento dell'istruzione. La superficialità è un alibi, come se quelli superficiali non mettessero al mondo figli. Il problema è che se aspetti ad avere 35 anni Per mettere in cantiere il primo, Ovviamente nel migliore dei casi sei scoglionato, nel peggiore non ti funzionano più le palle/ovaie.


Si. Ma la generazione femminile dopo la nostra  (parlo di chi adesso ha tra i 25 e i 30 anni) se ha figli non lavora. Ne ho davanti diverse. Poi si dice che l'indipendenza economica e' importante, eccetera eccetera. Di fatto se vogliono figli si mettono nelle condizioni di dipendere dal compagno. Come una mia cara amica: doppia laurea, un figlio. Un lavoro sotto forma di stage, 8 ore, primi tre mesi non pagati, secondo trimestre la bellezza di 500 euro al mese. Le auguro di andare sempre tanto d'accordo con il suo compagno   , visto lo sbilanciamento dei. "costi" del progetto famiglia.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No. Ho fatto un conto su persone che conosco bene, da una vita. Anche nelle nostra famiglie, la proporzione è la stessa. 12 persone (6 coppie, 9 laureati): 3 figli.


  Le statistiche personali contano fino ad un certo punto. Sabato sera 3 coppie, 2 laureati, 2 figli (i miei) - Mercoledì scorso 4 coppie, 5 laureati, 9 figli.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma la generazione femminile dopo la nostra  (parlo di chi adesso ha tra i 25 e i 30 anni) se ha figli non lavora. Ne ho davanti diverse. Poi si dice che l'indipendenza economica e' importante, eccetera eccetera. Di fatto se vogliono figli si mettono nelle condizioni di dipendere dal compagno. Come una mia cara amica: doppia laurea, un figlio. Un lavoro sotto forma di stage, 8 ore, primi tre mesi non pagati, secondo trimestre la bellezza di 500 euro al mese. Le auguro di andare sempre tanto d'accordo con il suo compagno   , visto lo sbilanciamento dei. "costi" del progetto famiglia.


Sì, è così.
Oppure lavori nel pubblico.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Le statistiche personali contano fino ad un certo punto. Sabato sera 3 coppie, 2 laureati, 2 figli (i miei) - Mercoledì scorso 4 coppie, 5 laureati, 9 figli.


6 contro 2. Rientra perfettamente nella casistica.
8 contro 9 no.
Io considero un campione di circa 100 persone di una data categoria.
Poi potrei ulteriormente estendere aggregando altri gruppi, di cui ho minori dati.
Però risulta sempre che un problema c'è, però, visto che anche i dati Istat denunciano un calo progressivo della natalità specialmente tra le persone con maggior livello di istruzione.
E non si pensi che sia un dato che possa risalire (per come funziona, non può farlo: dal punto di vista matematica è facilmente intuibile perché.).
In pratica la generazione dei nostri figli estinguerà il ceto medio milanese.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 6 contro 2. Rientra perfettamente nella casistica. 8 contro 9 no. Io considero un campione di circa 100 persone di una data categoria. Qualche problema c'è, però, visto che anche i dati Istat denunciano un calo progressivo della natalità specialmente tra le persone con maggior livello di istruzione. E non si pensi che possa risalire (per come funziona, non può farlo: dal punto di vista matematica è facilmente intuibile.)


 Si devono realizzare, ma non nella famiglia, chiaro. Faccio notare che anni fa anche le persone istruite avevano più figli, non certo le squadre di calcio dei braccianti agricoli, comunque molti più di oggi.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si devono realizzare, ma non nella famiglia, chiaro. Faccio notare che anni fa anche le persone istruite avevano più figli, non certo le squadre di calcio dei braccianti agricoli, comunque molti più di oggi.


Certo: erano gli anni del boom economico, chi studiava aveva importanti risorse economiche, l'economia cresceva.
Io faccio parte della generazione Baby boom, in pratica un sacco di futuri vecchi con pochi figli per assisterli e mantenerli, che lavorerà fino ai 70 anni pregiudicando ulteriormente l'arrivo dei pochi nipoti residui.
La natalità è direttamente legata all'andamento dell'economia (ci sono dei grafici  pubblicati a tal proposito).


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo: erano gli anni del boom economico, chi studiava aveva importanti risorse economiche, l'economia cresceva. Io faccio parte della generazione Baby boom. La natalità è direttamente legata all'andamento dell'economia (ci sono dei grafici  pubblicati a tal proposito).


  Se parliamo di ottimismo del tempo sono anche d'accordo. Se parliamo di possibilità economiche assolute (certo, non confrontabili) non credo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Un fenomeno complesso come la denatalità ha certamente ragioni multifattoriali di tipo sociologico ed economico, ma fare figli è una cosa a-razionale, infatti si fanno anche in tempo di poste nera, nei popoli in in guerra o in fuga.
Non è una semplice questione di momento storico perché il crollo della natalità in Italia è più rilevante che negli altri paesi europei. Quindi ci deve essere una specificità.
La specificità sociale che porta a una specificità psicologica la possiamo vedere nei cambiamenti culturali del nostro Paese che è passato da una economia e cultura agricola a una industriale e poi terziaria e in crisi in tempi più ravvicinati rispetto agli altri paesi europei.
I figli sono diventati non un ponte verso un futuro sconosciuto da costruire, ma un accessorio per cui farsi lustro i genitori. Un elemento di vanto proprio come lo smartphone, l’auto, l’orologio o gli abiti firmati.
Ma gli oggetti costano meno e sono un investimento sicuro.
I figli invece vengono come vengono, non si sa se porteranno soddisfazioni. 
Quando si parla con chi non ha figli frequentemente adduce come motivazione che non potrebbe dedicargli tempo e soldi. Soldi non per sfamarlo e crescerlo con il necessario, ma per consentirgli non solo studi prestigiosi, ma una serie di opportunità fin da piccolissimo. Pensiamo ai NIDI bilingui :facepalmerché è indispensabile che un bimbo sappia dire pappa, cacca e pipì almeno anche in inglese ed è indispensabile poter dire che il bimbo lo sa dire.
Pensiamo ai bambini che minimo minimo devono fare una attività sportiva e una artistica, naturalmente il proseguimento dell’inglese è scontato.
E di seguito ci si aspetta liceo, Università, master, magari all’estero.
Non è vero che altrimenti non si trova lavoro. Non si trova un lavoro prestigioso. E non è vero che ci sono troppi laureati e troppa concorrenza tra i laureati, perché abbiamo molti meno laureati degli altri paesi. È che non si vuole neppure pensare che il figlio possa fare un lavoro impiegatizio.
Tutto questo non per il bene dei figli, infatti neppure si fanno, ma per la soddisfazione dei genitori che possano fare a gara tra loro per chi ha il figlio più brillante.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Se parliamo di ottimismo del tempo sono anche d'accordo. Se parliamo di possibilità economiche assolute (certo, non confrontabili) non credo.


All'epoca la donna non lavorava, l'uomo manteneva moglie e figli con un solo stipendio.
Il papà di mia moglie ha fatto laureare 3 figli.
Senza troppi sacrifici, visto che un bel 4 locali con box a Milano, l'auto nuova e le vacanze di due mesi al mare per moglie e figli se li è sempre potuti permettere.
Metendo via soldi. Un solo stipendio, diplomato.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così.
> Oppure lavori nel pubblico.


Quanti giovani sta assumendo ultimamente il "pubblico"?

Un tempo il lavoro  "in posta" era visto da tutti con sufficienza. Ed era il lavoro di chi era sfaticato, piuttosto che di qualche donna  (in minoranza) che non voleva o poteva stare a casa a curare i figli.
Oggi è come parlare del paese della cuccagna.
E a noi donne dai 40 in su e' andata meglio tutto sommato delle donne oggi 25/30 enni con figli. Disoccupate, o con  "lavoretti" che noi facevamo da studenti giusto per arrotondare.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Quanti giovani sta assumendo ultimamente il "pubblico"?
> *
> Un tempo il lavoro  "in posta" era visto da tutti con sufficienza. Ed era il lavoro di chi era sfaticato, piuttosto che di qualche donna  (in minoranza) che non voleva o poteva stare a casa a curare i figli.
> Oggi è come parlare del paese della cuccagna.
> E a noi donne dai 40 in su e' andata meglio tutto sommato delle donne oggi 25/30 enni con figli. Disoccupate, o con  "lavoretti" che noi facevamo da studenti giusto per arrotondare.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2019)

Aperitivo l'altra sera, 5 famiglie, 8 laureati, 11 figli.......le statistiche "locali" lasciano il tempo che trovano. La differenza tra piccole e grandi realtà è fondamentale

Oltre alla crisi bisogna dire che in Italia il welfare famigliare ha sempre avuto il suo peso enorme, la mobilità per lavoro, l'emigrazione (anche solo quella interna) l'hanno affievolito parecchio, o quanto meno ridotto al solo lato economico.

una postilla su quanto letto: a me l'equazione mancanza di figli= eterna adolescenza/egoismo, sembra comunque un po' una cazzata, quanto meno sembra la risposta "facilina" ad una questione ben più complessa


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Aperitivo l'altra sera, 5 famiglie, 8 laureati, 11 figli.......le statistiche "locali" lasciano il tempo che trovano. La differenza tra piccole e grandi realtà è fondamentale
> 
> Oltre alla crisi bisogna dire che in Italia il welfare famigliare ha sempre avuto il suo peso enorme, la mobilità per lavoro, l'emigrazione (anche solo quella interna) l'hanno affievolito parecchio, o quanto meno ridotto al solo lato economico.
> 
> *una postilla su quanto letto: a me l'equazione mancanza di figli= eterna adolescenza/egoismo, sembra comunque un po' una cazzata, quanto meno sembra la risposta "facilina" ad una questione ben più complessa*


Quoto sul nero.
Sul resto: io ho constatato un forte divario tra chi abita in provincia e chi a Milano.
In provincia si continuano a fare più figli.
Il welfare famigliare ha il suo peso, credo.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un fenomeno complesso come la denatalità ha certamente ragioni multifattoriali di tipo sociologico ed economico, ma fare figli è una cosa a-razionale, infatti si fanno anche in tempo di poste nera, nei popoli in in guerra o in fuga. Non è una semplice questione di momento storico perché il crollo della natalità in Italia è più rilevante che negli altri paesi europei. Quindi ci deve essere una specificità. La specificità sociale che porta a una specificità psicologica la possiamo vedere nei cambiamenti culturali del nostro Paese che è passato da una economia e cultura agricola a una industriale e poi terziaria e in crisi in tempi più ravvicinati rispetto agli altri paesi europei. I figli sono diventati non un ponte verso un futuro sconosciuto da costruire, ma un accessorio per cui farsi lustro i genitori. Un elemento di vanto proprio come lo smartphone, l’auto, l’orologio o gli abiti firmati. Ma gli oggetti costano meno e sono un investimento sicuro. I figli invece vengono come vengono, non si sa se porteranno soddisfazioni.  Quando si parla con chi non ha figli frequentemente adduce come motivazione che non potrebbe dedicargli tempo e soldi. Soldi non per sfamarlo e crescerlo con il necessario, ma per consentirgli non solo studi prestigiosi, ma una serie di opportunità fin da piccolissimo. Pensiamo ai NIDI bilingui :facepalmerché è indispensabile che un bimbo sappia dire pappa, cacca e pipì almeno anche in inglese ed è indispensabile poter dire che il bimbo lo sa dire. Pensiamo ai bambini che minimo minimo devono fare una attività sportiva e una artistica, naturalmente il proseguimento dell’inglese è scontato. E di seguito ci si aspetta liceo, Università, master, magari all’estero. Non è vero che altrimenti non si trova lavoro. Non si trova un lavoro prestigioso. E non è vero che ci sono troppi laureati e troppa concorrenza tra i laureati, perché abbiamo molti meno laureati degli altri paesi. È che non si vuole neppure pensare che il figlio possa fare un lavoro impiegatizio. Tutto questo non per il bene dei figli, infatti neppure si fanno, ma per la soddisfazione dei genitori che possano fare a gara tra loro per chi ha il figlio più brillante.


  Quoto.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Aperitivo l'altra sera, 5 famiglie, 8 laureati, 11 figli.......le statistiche "locali" lasciano il tempo che trovano. La differenza tra piccole e grandi realtà è fondamentale  Oltre alla crisi bisogna dire che in Italia il welfare famigliare ha sempre avuto il suo peso enorme, la mobilità per lavoro, l'emigrazione (anche solo quella interna) l'hanno affievolito parecchio, o quanto meno ridotto al solo lato economico.  una postilla su quanto letto: a me l'equazione mancanza di figli= eterna adolescenza/egoismo, sembra comunque un po' una cazzata, quanto meno sembra la risposta "facilina" ad una questione ben più complessa


  E' facilino anche pensare che non dipenda anche (non esclusivamente, anche) da quello.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' facilino anche pensare che non dipenda anche (non esclusivamente, anche) da quello.


Ma secondo voi una donna, che sa di poter avere dei figli solo entro i 40 anni, questa esigenza non la sente?
Quando fa un lavoro nel quale deve competere con uomini e magari è assunta a tempo determinato o ha orari assurdi, che scelte può fare?
Stare a casa per avere dei figli? Buttare via laurea ed esperienze per sempre?
Uscire dal mondo del lavoro, dove una laurea invecchia presto se non consegue un'esperienza e ti trovi la concorrenza di altri laureati più giovani ben presto?
O hai un reddito tale da permetterti baby-sitter, o hai i nonni (spesso assenti per chi proviene da altre ragioni) o altrimenti avere figli per una donna che lavora con i ritmi di oggi può essere complesso.
Mia cognata lavorava su turni, di notte spesso e durante i weekend, nel settore radiofonico.
Tempi incompatibili con la maternità, contratti privi di garanzie.
Gli anni sono passati, senza figli. Oggi che potrebbe permetterselo non ha l'età.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Visto che si va di esperienze  personali ho degli aneddoti.
Quando prendevo un brutto voto mio padre mi minacciava di mandarmi al tornio a revolver. Era per ridere perché era un tornio che richiedeva forza fisica. Ma indicava che studiare era un privilegio e se non mi andava avrei potuto fare altro. Le aspettative era commisurate alla realtà, alle capacità e alla voglia di sfruttare i propri talenti.
Conosco una famiglia con tre figli, mediamente in gamba. Il panico di poter vedere i figli ripetere un anno hanno trasformato un po’ di pigrizia in patologia. Hanno ottenuto un riconoscimento di dsa e vanno avanti senza impegnarsi più di tanto.
Conversazione tra cassiere H&M “No non voglio un figlio, non posso garantire studi universitari all’estero”.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> V
> Conversazione tra cassiere H&M “No non voglio un figlio, non posso garantire studi universitari all’estero”.



Hai presente quanto è precario lavorare da H&M?
Io conosco una responsabile di un punto vendita (gioielli)  di un centro commerciale.
Non respira quasi.
Ha un figlio che non vede quasi mai.
Si lavora su turni che vengono decisi settimana per settimana e che comprendono sempre la domenica e gli orari serali.
Per 1500 euro mensili.
Il primo maggio era sul posto di lavoro.
Ti laurei per fare questa vita?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma secondo voi una donna, che sa di poter avere dei figli solo entro i 40 anni, questa esigenza non la sente?
> Quando fa un lavoro nel quale deve competere con uomini e magari è assunta a tempo determinato o ha orari assurdi, che scelte può fare?
> Stare a casa per avere dei figli? Buttare via laurea ed esperienze per sempre?
> Uscire dal mondo del lavoro, dove una laurea invecchia presto se non consegue un'esperienza e ti trovi la concorrenza di altri laureati più giovani ben presto?
> ...


Il mio stipendio è quasi andato tutto nel nido e in pannolini. Giravo in tuta e jeans. Fare figli riduce il tenore di vita. Bisogna metterlo in conto. Infatti si fanno i conti e non si fanno.


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E' facilino anche pensare che non dipenda anche (non esclusivamente, anche) da quello.


mai escluso che non sia una componente. E' considerarlo come unico fattore che mi perplime

un intervista in merito di Piero Angela:
https://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/cronache/paese-dinosauri-91enne-piero-angela-spiega-crisi-demografica-203760.htm


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> mai escluso che non sia una componente. E' considerarlo come unico fattore che mi perplime
> 
> un intervista in merito di Piero Angela:
> https://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/cronache/paese-dinosauri-91enne-piero-angela-spiega-crisi-demografica-203760.htm


Angela ha scritto un bellissimo libro, che ho letto, sul fenomeno.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio stipendio è quasi andato tutto nel nido e in pannolini. Giravo in tuta e jeans. Fare figli riduce il tenore di vita. Bisogna metterlo in conto. Infatti si fanno i conti e non si fanno.


Quanti anni fa?
Non sei della mia generazione...
La tua ne faceva ancora di figli.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Hai presente quanto è precario lavorare da H&M?
> Io conosco una responsabile di un punto vendita (gioielli)  di un centro commerciale.
> Non respira quasi.
> Ha un figlio che non vede quasi mai.
> ...


E no. Tu hai parlato di precariato, turni di lavoro e basso stipendio. Loro parlavano di master all’estero.
Conosco una commessa, è anche amica su fb, non fa che lamentarsi del lavoro festivo. Ogni sera si fotografa che fa l’aperitivo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no. Tu hai parlato di precariato, turni di lavoro e basso stipendio. Loro parlavano di master all’estero.
> Conosco una commessa, è anche amica su fb, non fa che lamentarsi del lavoro festivo. Ogni sera si fotografa che fa l’aperitivo.


E ci credo.
Ha perfettamente ragione.
Perché chi lavora nei centri commerciali NON ha una vita, malgrado quello che tu vedi postato su FB.
E malgrado se la tiri per nascondere la frustrazione davanti agli altri.
Perché ammettere un fallimento non è da tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti anni fa?
> Non sei della mia generazione...
> La tua ne faceva ancora di figli.


Trenta. Ma non è che tu abbia 35 anni e nemmeno i tuoi compagni di liceo. E i nidi sono aumentati. C’è poca voglia di andare in jeans per crescere i figli.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Ma anche nel mio caso...
Io lavoro da quando avevo 20 anni.
Mia moglie invece si è laureata, pieni voti, ha fatto praticantato gratis come d'obbligo, poi per 5 anni è stata CO.CO.CO, 12 ore fuori al giorno. Per il troppo stress non ha retto, si è licenziata, disoccupata è rimasta al palo.
Quando abbiamo avuto un figlio lavorava in nero e io avevo 39 anni.
Dopo il parto la settimana successiva era già in ufficio, un giorno la settimana.
Per fortuna c'erano i nonni.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trenta. Ma non è che tu abbia 35 anni e nemmeno i tuoi compagni di liceo. E i nidi sono aumentati. C’è poca voglia di andare in jeans per crescere i figli.


Guarda, alcuni di loro non hanno neppure l'auto...
Uno neppure il cellulare.
Stai cercando motivazioni ideologiche ormai sorpassate.
Quanti giovani laureati conosci che hanno figli prima dei 30 anni?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E ci credo.
> Ha perfettamente ragione.
> Perché chi lavora nei centri commerciali NON ha una vita, malgrado quello che tu vedi postato su FB.
> E malgrado se la tiri per nascondere la frustrazione davanti agli altri.
> Perché ammettere un fallimento non è da tutti.


È questo il punto. Cosa si considera fallimento.
Non è che Vincenzina avesse una vita facile. 

[video=youtube;0z8Yi647NE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0z8Yi647NE4[/video]


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È questo il punto. Cosa si considera fallimento.
> Non è che Vincenzina avesse una vita facile.
> 
> [


Se parlassimo degli anni 70... crescita industriale, ma contratti regolari.
Siamo nel 2009. Nei centri commerciali si lavora a contratti a tempo determinato.
E Vincenzina si era presa un marito vecchio da giovanissima (minorenne).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, alcuni di loro non hanno neppure l'auto...
> Uno neppure il cellulare.
> Stai cercando motivazioni ideologiche ormai sorpassate.
> Quanti giovani laureati conosci che hanno figli prima dei 30 anni?


Sto trovando spiegazioni culturali e psicologiche complementari alle tue. 
E nel fare i figli la componente psicologica è fondamentale.
Non si fanno i figli per il tipo di aspettative di vita proprie e per i figli.
Infatti tu esprimi benissimo questo.
Presente e futuro visto come precario e insoddisfacente.
Io sto dicendo che non è un dato oggettivo, visto che si facevano figli sotto i bombardamenti e nel primo dopoguerra con le pezze al culo e senza diritti, ma è una percezione culturale e psicologica.
Infatti tu parli anche di adolescenti con pretese che a me fanno venire voglia di prendere a calci in culo... i genitori.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto trovando spiegazioni culturali e psicologiche complementari alle tue.
> E nel fare i figli la componente psicologica è fondamentale.
> Non si fanno i figli per il tipo di aspettative di vita proprie e per i figli.
> Infatti tu esprimi benissimo questo.
> ...


Leggiti il libro di Angela.
Il fenomeno c'è ed è stato studiato.
Poi se vogliamo risolverlo con la cazzata che oggi non si vogliono più fare i sacrifici, ma comprarsi iPhone e palle varie...
Guarda i numeri della disoccupazione govanile e poi dimmi.
Mantenere un figlio oltre i 30 anni non è da tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se parlassimo degli anni 70... crescita industriale, ma contratti regolari.
> Siamo nel 2009. Nei centri commerciali si lavora a contratti a tempo determinato.
> E Vincenzina si era presa un marito vecchio da giovanissima (minorenne).


Quali contratti? Gli scioperi li facevano per sport? Venivano schedati gli operai che facevano attività sindacale e licenziati.
Ma di cosa parli? E i figli si facevano.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali contratti? Gli scioperi li facevano per sport? Venivano schedati gli operai che facevano attività sindacale e licenziati.
> Ma di cosa parli? E i figli si facevano.


Stai parlando di operai, io di laureati.
Gli operai oggi fanno ancora i figli.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto trovando spiegazioni culturali e psicologiche complementari alle tue.
> E nel fare i figli la componente psicologica è fondamentale.
> Non si fanno i figli per il tipo di aspettative di vita proprie e per i figli.
> Infatti tu esprimi benissimo questo.
> ...


Non abbiamo le bombe al culo, ma abbiamo la parità. Per cui guai a non avere (e giustamente!!) la indipendenza economica. Per cui semplicemente la cassiera di H&M dovrebbe mollare il lavoro perché se anche il marito lavora, lei coi turni non ce la fa. Ammesso che sia assunta a tempo indeterminato. Di far stare a casa il marito ancora oggi nessuno parla.
Come si concilia tutto?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

PS Mia madre ha fatto due figli, pur divorziata e pur lavorando.
Tutti e due prima dei 30.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non abbiamo le bombe al culo, ma abbiamo la parità. Per cui guai a non avere (e giustamente!!) la indipendenza economica. Per cui semplicemente la cassiera di H&M dovrebbe mollare il lavoro perché se anche il marito lavora, lei coi turni non ce la fa. *Ammesso che sia assunta a tempo indeterminato*. Di far stare a casa il marito ancora oggi nessuno parla.
> Come si concilia tutto?


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggiti il libro di Angela.
> Il fenomeno c'è ed è stato studiato.
> Poi se vogliamo risolverlo con la cazzata che oggi non si vogliono più fare i sacrifici, ma comprarsi iPhone e palle varie...
> Guarda i numeri della disoccupazione govanile e poi dimmi.
> Mantenere un figlio oltre i 30 anni non è da tutti.


Angela dice le stesse cose che dico io, anche in quella intervista.
Gli interventi politici possono facilitare la natalità fornendo servizi che, guarda caso, a Milano ci sono. Ma non sono gratis.
Non c’è la disponibilità psicologica a spendere tempo, energie psichiche e anche soldi, ma come conseguenza, per figli se non si ha una stabilità psicologica personale per poter reggere ciò che un figlio comporta.
Ho visto genitori in crisi per “la ribellione adolescenziale” di figli di 10 anni! A 10 anni si chiamano capricci non ribellione. Da adulti ci si deve imporre e stop. Invece c’è il terrore della rabbia infantile, delle lacrime, perché si fanno i figli perché ci facciano felici e soddisfatti, perché ci facciano sentire competenti e se sono infelici ci sentiamo incapaci e impotenti. Non sia mai fare passare una estate in città. Che figure! 
E allora meglio non farli. 
La disoccupazione giovanile c’è sempre stata se non si accettava la gavetta.
Il mio panettiere non trova nessun italiano disponibile. Oh bisogna fare brutti orari.
Ovvio che non li trovi, hanno studiato e vogliono un lavoro adeguato. Come prima della guerra si poteva fare l'impiegato con la quinta elementare e dopo con la terza commerciale e poi con il diploma, adesso ci vuole una laurea. Ma che delusione per chi pensava di fare il top manager!


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Angela dice le stesse cose che dico io, anche in quella intervista.
> Gli interventi politici possono facilitare la natalità fornendo servizi che, guarda caso, a Milano ci sono. Ma non sono gratis.
> Non c’è la disponibilità psicologica a spendere tempo, energie psichiche e anche soldi, ma come conseguenza, per figli se non si ha una stabilità psicologica personale per poter reggere ciò che un figlio comporta.
> Ho visto genitori in crisi per “la ribellione adolescenziale” di figli di 10 anni! A 10 anni si chiamano capricci non ribellione. Da adulti ci si deve imporre e stop. Invece c’è il terrore della rabbia infantile, delle lacrime, perché si fanno i figli perché ci facciano felici e soddisfatti, perché ci facciano sentire competenti e se sono infelici ci sentiamo incapaci e impotenti. Non sia mai fare passare una estate in città. Che figure!
> ...


I garzoni andavano a fare gavetta. (chiedi al tuo panettiere quanto paga!) a 13 / 14 anni, finita la terza media. Oggi lo dovrebbero fare a 18 anni. Per giunta finita la gavetta prima c'era un mestiere. Ora si torna disoccupati.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non abbiamo le bombe al culo, ma abbiamo la parità. Per cui guai a non avere (e giustamente!!) la indipendenza economica. Per cui semplicemente la cassiera di H&M dovrebbe mollare il lavoro perché se anche il marito lavora, lei coi turni non ce la fa. Ammesso che sia assunta a tempo indeterminato. Di far stare a casa il marito ancora oggi nessuno parla.
> Come si concilia tutto?


Si riduce il tenore di vita!
Ma hai visto i locali pieni tutte le sere della settimana?
Un happy hour costa poco, ma sempre più che stare a casa.
Conosco un sacco di persone che ogni mese vanno in rosso o sono sul limite. Altro che risparmi o mantenere un figlio!
Il problema è che questo discorso viene vissuto come un giudizio morale. Ma il giudizio viene dato da sé.
Sono scelte. Si sceglie una vita con piccole gratificazioni tutti i giorni invece di fare figli che tolgono quelle soddisfazioni e ne “promettono” di incerte solo dopo molto investimento?
Bene.
Ma non si ha voglia di assumersi la responsabilità di questa scelta e si deve trovare la ragione fuori da sé.
È proprio l’atteggiamento che ha anche chi i figli li fa e che se non danno le soddisfazioni attese devono dare la colpa a qualcuno che sia la scuola inefficiente, l’insegnante che non comprende, i compagni bulli, le difficoltà di apprendimento che sono solo diversità da accettare e compensare, dell’allenatore che non fa giocare, di...qualcun altro sempre. 
Mai è una responsabilità propria.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> I garzoni andavano a fare gavetta. (chiedi al tuo panettiere quanto paga!) a 13 / 14 anni, finita la terza media. Oggi lo dovrebbero fare a 18 anni. Per giunta finita la gavetta prima c'era un mestiere. Ora si torna disoccupati.


Veramente lui gli cederebbe l’attività. E avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa il pasticcere, senza eredi. È andato in pensione e ha chiuso.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente lui gli cederebbe l’attività. E avrebbe fatto la stessa cosa il pasticcere, senza eredi. È andato in pensione e ha chiuso.


Le attività si possono cedere quando sono redditizie, previa stima dell'azienda ceduta. E verso un corrispettivo in denaro.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Io veramente avevo ristretto il campo.
Laureati.
Persone che hanno raggiunto dopo anni di studio stabilità affettiva e professionale ben oltre i 30 anni.
Il resto... ovviamente viaggia su binari diversi.
Che l'egiziana faccia 6 figli (da casalinga) dai 20 anni in poi o la parrucchiera ne faccia due (stando a casa ogni volta) sempre sotto i 30 poco mi interessa.
Non sono i soldi in tasca il problema, ma il tempo disponibile da dedicare ai figli.
Il target che si sta estinguendo è quello dei laureati figli di quella generazione che ha consentito loro un "precario" (visti i risultati) salto di classe.
Quelli che hanno recepito in pieno la richiesta di mercato di una maggiore scolarità e di parità di genere e si trovano a 35 ancora con una vita da progettare.
Non sto dicendo che capita a tutti, ma che è abbastanza diffuso come fenomeno.
Il fatto comunque di fare figli dopo i 30 ne riduce il numero più si va avanti con l'età.
Basta un minimo intoppo (una situazione lavorativa non regolare o molto coinvolgente, la fine di una coppia etc.) e a quell'età si perde completamente la possibilità di fare figli.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Angela dice le stesse cose che dico io, anche in quella intervista.


No, questo libro, che dice ben altro rispetto a quello che dici tu:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io veramente avevo ristretto il campo.
> Laureati.
> Persone che hanno raggiunto dopo anni di studio stabilità affettiva e professionale ben oltre i 30 anni.
> Il resto... ovviamente viaggia su binari diversi.
> ...


Due settimane fa da Gramellini è andata una signora ricercatrice ad alto livello con 5 figli.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> I garzoni andavano a fare gavetta. (chiedi al tuo panettiere quanto paga!) a 13 / 14 anni, finita la terza media. Oggi lo dovrebbero fare a 18 anni. Per giunta finita la gavetta prima c'era un mestiere. Ora si torna disoccupati.


Ma tu la apriresti una panetteria o un esercizio commerciale oggi?
Da suicidio.
I genitori di un mio amico hanno appena dovuto vendere la loro casa per aiutarlo a far fronte ai debiti contratti per l'attività.
45enne, laureato, senza figli, sposato, lavora 12 ore al giorno.
Il suo settore è in crisi, si è riciclato così.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si riduce il tenore di vita!
> Ma hai visto i locali pieni tutte le sere della settimana?
> Un happy hour costa poco, ma sempre più che stare a casa.
> Conosco un sacco di persone che ogni mese vanno in rosso o sono sul limite. Altro che risparmi o mantenere un figlio!
> ...


E' un altro discorso, però.
Non è che non li si fa perché non si è pieni di soldi. Fare l'happy hour in coppia e concedersi altro fa spendere, al limite anche indebitare per aria fritta, ma non preclude l'indipendenza economica di entrambi. Siamo in un sistema in cui fare la casalinga fa brutto. Ma se hai figli oggi è molto facile che non ti ci ritrovi per scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due settimane fa da Gramellini è andata una signora ricercatrice ad alto livello con 5 figli.


https://it.aleteia.org/2019/04/26/francesca-sacco-ricercatrice-diabete-maternita/


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Due settimane fa da Gramellini è andata una signora ricercatrice ad alto livello con 5 figli.


Ricercatrice ad alto livello cosa significa?
Nel CNR dove fa ricerca un mio amico (single, 12 ore al giorno) sono tutti tesserati PD, possono essere ad alto livello ma lavorano gli altri. I nuovi assunti (ho una cara amica all'interno, 40 anni) viaggiano con contratti a tempo determinato.
Nel privato la vedo dura, in certe industrie significa che fai lavorare qualcun altro e tu te ne assumi il merito perché hai chi ti para il culo.
Se va da Gramellini comunque è detto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un altro discorso, però.
> Non è che non li si fa perché non si è pieni di soldi. Fare l'happy hour in coppia e concedersi altro fa spendere, al limite anche indebitare per aria fritta, ma non preclude l'indipendenza economica di entrambi. Siamo in un sistema in cui fare la casalinga fa brutto. Ma se hai figli oggi è molto facile che non ti ci ritrovi per scelta.


Tu stai tirando su un figlio da sola. Perché mai dovrebbe essere impossibile in due?
Non sono scelte razionali, ma di ...allegria, fiducia, amore.
Ho fatto il secondo figlio nel momento più sbagliato.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma la generazione femminile dopo la nostra  (parlo di chi adesso ha tra i 25 e i 30 anni) se ha figli non lavora. Ne ho davanti diverse. Poi si dice che l'indipendenza economica e' importante, eccetera eccetera. Di fatto se vogliono figli si mettono nelle condizioni di dipendere dal compagno. Come una mia cara amica: doppia laurea, un figlio. Un lavoro sotto forma di stage, 8 ore, primi tre mesi non pagati, secondo trimestre la bellezza di 500 euro al mese. Le auguro di andare sempre tanto d'accordo con il suo compagno   , visto lo sbilanciamento dei. "costi" del progetto famiglia.


Ovvio. Motivo per cui intendo lasciare ricca mia figlia. Ricca e selettiva.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma tu la apriresti una panetteria o un esercizio commerciale oggi?
> Da suicidio.
> I genitori di un mio amico hanno appena dovuto vendere la loro casa per aiutarlo a far fronte ai debiti contratti per l'attività.
> 45enne, laureato, senza figli, sposato, lavora 12 ore al giorno.
> Il suo settore è in crisi, si è riciclato così.


Io oggi sento e vedo molte panetterie che chiudono. Il punto però non è neppure questo, è che non credo a chi si lamenta di voler "regalare" e di non trovare chi accetta un regalo. Una azienda si stima in base al bilancio, fondamentalmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un altro discorso, però.
> Non è che non li si fa perché non si è pieni di soldi. Fare l'happy hour in coppia e concedersi altro fa spendere, al limite anche indebitare per aria fritta, ma non preclude l'indipendenza economica di entrambi. Siamo in un sistema in cui fare la casalinga fa brutto. Ma se hai figli oggi è molto facile che non ti ci ritrovi per scelta.


Ma non fa brutto.
Soprattutto se hai testa.
E poi l'indipendenza economica in tempi di internet la trovi pure stando a casa. Non sto parlando di far carriera ovviamente ma nel momento in cui ti paghi le tue spese, ti levi i tuoi sfizi, e non devi passare dal via per ritirare la 20.000 come al Monopoli se in una famiglia uno guadagna più dell'altro non ci vedo mica niente di male.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si riduce il tenore di vita! Ma hai visto i locali pieni tutte le sere della settimana? Un happy hour costa poco, ma sempre più che stare a casa. Conosco un sacco di persone che ogni mese vanno in rosso o sono sul limite. Altro che risparmi o mantenere un figlio! Il problema è che questo discorso viene vissuto come un giudizio morale. Ma il giudizio viene dato da sé. Sono scelte. Si sceglie una vita con piccole gratificazioni tutti i giorni invece di fare figli che tolgono quelle soddisfazioni e ne “promettono” di incerte solo dopo molto investimento? Bene. Ma non si ha voglia di assumersi la responsabilità di questa scelta e si deve trovare la ragione fuori da sé. È proprio l’atteggiamento che ha anche chi i figli li fa e che se non danno le soddisfazioni attese devono dare la colpa a qualcuno che sia la scuola inefficiente, l’insegnante che non comprende, i compagni bulli, le difficoltà di apprendimento che sono solo diversità da accettare e compensare, dell’allenatore che non fa giocare, di...qualcun altro sempre.  Mai è una responsabilità propria.


  Quoto con furore. Sembra che non fare figli sia dovuto a mere questioni economiche, anagrafiche o di realizzazione personale. Ma, anche se sicuramente hanno una loro rilevanza, per me non è così. E' una faccenda fondamentalmente culturale, di impostazione, di priorità nella vita. C'è chi li ritiene prioritari chi no, (posizione rispettabilissima) ma ha poco senso cercare scuse nella contingenza della situazione.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Si riduce il tenore di vita!*
> Ma hai visto i locali pieni tutte le sere della settimana?


A Milano sono pieni di turisti e di gente da fuori. Una platea immensa di gente che se giovane vive con i genitori, se di età più ageé non esce certo tutte le sere. 
Il tenore di vita mi sembra si già ridotto rispetto alla generazione precedente.
E progressivamente se guardi ai dati Istat non vi è una tendenza diversa.
Non è certo l'aperitivo da 8 euro a dare l'idea di "stare bene".


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai tirando su un figlio da sola. Perché mai dovrebbe essere impossibile in due?
> Non sono scelte razionali, ma di ...allegria, fiducia, amore.
> Ho fatto il secondo figlio nel momento più sbagliato.


Io ho 40 anni, mi sono sia pure parzialmente salvata dal disastro attuale, mio figlio comunque non lo sto tirando su da sola. E anzi in questo senso sono fortunata perché il mio ex marito può contribuire in modo molto più significativo della media. Cio' malgrado, arrivo pressoché  "rasa" a fine mese. Non ho hobby costosi, ne' esco con regolarità.
Questo è.
Ah... Il giudice mi ha pure  "ammonito" in sede di ordinanza presidenziale che è mio dovere data la mia  "ciofine età" e il mio livello culturale guadagnare più di quello che guadagno.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non fa brutto.
> Soprattutto se hai testa.
> E poi l'indipendenza economica in tempi di internet la trovi pure stando a casa. Non sto parlando di far carriera ovviamente ma nel momento in cui ti paghi le tue spese, ti levi i tuoi sfizi, e non devi passare dal via per ritirare la 20.000 come al Monopoli se in una famiglia uno guadagna più dell'altro non ci vedo mica niente di male.


Facciamo che mettiamo pure in concreta discussione che tutto quanto sopra lo faccia l'uomo.
Non voglio farne una battaglia tra sessi. Ho provato anche a lavorare da casa, si può fare per un po'. Poi diventa persino alienante. Non ho detto che non ci sia altro nella vita. Ho detto che oggi il dictat e' PARITÀ nel lavoro, tanto quanto nei ruoli genitoriali. C'è sta parità? Ve ne è stato un barlume forse per un paio di decenni. Ora sfido ad essere donna, avere 25-30 anni, un figlio, e a lavorare.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho 40 anni, mi sono sia pure parzialmente salvata dal disastro attuale, mio figlio comunque non lo sto tirando su da sola. E anzi in questo senso sono fortunata perché il mio ex marito può contribuire in modo molto più significativo della media. Cio' malgrado, arrivo pressoché  "rasa" a fine mese. Non ho hobby costosi, ne' esco con regolarità.
> Questo è.
> Ah... Il giudice mi ha pure  "ammonito" in sede di ordinanza presidenziale che è mio dovere data la mia  "ciofine età" e il mio livello culturale guadagnare più di quello che guadagno.


E un figlio almeno lo hai fatto, proprio perché un marito  economicamente solido lo avevi.
Fosse stato in una situazione più precaria avreste rimandato, col rischio di arrivare a separarvi senza figli. 
Qui non si capisce che il problema non sono i soldi, ma l'età e il tempo disponibile per la cura dei figli. 
Rimandare oltre i 30 il consolidamento ecomico e affettivo aumenta i rischi di non generare figli.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facciamo che mettiamo pure in concreta discussione che tutto quanto sopra lo faccia l'uomo.
> Non voglio farne una battaglia tra sessi. Ho provato anche a lavorare da casa, si può fare per un po'. Poi diventa persino alienante. Non ho detto che non ci sia altro nella vita. Ho detto che oggi il dictat e' PARITÀ nel lavoro, tanto quanto nei ruoli genitoriali. C'è sta parità? Ve ne è stato un barlume forse per un paio di decenni. Ora sfido ad essere donna, avere 25-30 anni, un figlio, e a lavorare.


Se hai I nonni o un lavoro che ti consente di stare a casa ad ogni malattia del bambino.
Oltre i 35 anni poi i nonni spesso diventano loro stessi qualcuno da curare.
Nel nostro caso ne abbiamo persi due.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se hai I nonni o un lavoro che ti consente di stare a casa ad ogni malattia del bambino.
> Oltre i 35 anni poi i nonni spesso diventano loro stessi qualcuno da curare.
> Nel nostro caso ne abbiamo persi due.


Io oggi ringrazio il cielo di averli avuti per curare il mio malato. E idem domani. Altrimenti non lavoro. La baby sitter c'è, ma se ha altro da fare non rinuncia per me che la chiamo quando serve. Senz'altro i soldi per tenerne una a disposizione più o meno fissa non li ho.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggiti il libro di Angela.
> Il fenomeno c'è ed è stato studiato.
> Poi se vogliamo risolverlo con la cazzata che oggi non si vogliono più fare i sacrifici, ma comprarsi iPhone e palle varie...
> Guarda i numeri della disoccupazione govanile e poi dimmi.
> Mantenere un figlio oltre i 30 anni non è da tutti.


Ecco un punto dolente: c’è chi mantiene o aiuta i figli anche oltre i 30. Magari con una pensione misera.
Non ci sono scusanti culturali, ma solamente una spiegazione politica. C’è qualcosa che non funziona.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trenta. Ma non è che tu abbia 35 anni e nemmeno i tuoi compagni di liceo. E i nidi sono aumentati. C’è poca voglia di andare in jeans per crescere i figli.


Io i figli li ho, ho tentato di avere figli e carriera. Ho sempre pensato che è egocentrico rinunciare ai figli per avere soddisfazioni economiche in più. Ma ... anche nella Milano che qualcuno dice che funziona ho trovato tante cose che non funzionano riguardo i servizi per chi è genitore. Vi ricordate qualche anno fa che gli asili a Milano hanno fatto uno sciopero improvviso e che le mamme hanno trovato gli asili chiusi ? Ecco : al mio posto di lavoro dove occupavo una posizione dirigenziale se non avessi trovato una soluzione in quel momento mi avrebbero mangiata viva. A loro non interessano questo. A loro interessano che il cliente X con fatturato da 10 milioni sta aspettando me. E allora si che fare figli è un salto nel buio se si vuol mantenere il lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il campione di riferimento è quella generazione di 45/50enni di Milano che si sono laureati (materie scientifiche, in genere), che hanno dato priorità alla stabilità professionale rispetto a quella affettiva, trovandosi ad avere relazioni non progettuali oltre i 30.
> Le risorse dirottate nel campo professionale (per necessità più che per scelta) quando appartenenti ad entrambi gli elementi della coppia hanno rimandato negli anni sia la progettualità delle varie coppie sia di conseguenza la volontà di avere dei figli, rendendo di fatto alla mia età le coppie sterili.
> E' una débacle clamorosa. 2/3 di persone (nell'area limitrofa o dentro i bastioni, non periferica) totalmente scomparsi.
> Statisticamente i figli sono arrivati nelle coppie in cui uno dei due ha rinunciato alla competitività nel mondo del lavoro, vuoi perché non laureato, vuoi perché casalinga o lavoratrice part-time o nelle coppie dotate di importanti risorse economiche da poter pagare personale per la gestione dei figli e senza problemi per la loro formazione.
> ...


 semplicemente il successo lavorativo ed economico è più appagante. 
Se stai bene economicamente ci sono strutture a pagamento che sopperiscono ampiamente ai genitori.
Se non sei cosi abbiente è anche da stupidi insistere a vivere in centro a Milano se è oneroso, ma si fa per un status.

La nostra generazione ha trovato lavoro per tempo, è l'ambizione che è andata oltre.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facciamo che mettiamo pure in concreta discussione che tutto quanto sopra lo faccia l'uomo.
> Non voglio farne una battaglia tra sessi. Ho provato anche a lavorare da casa, si può fare per un po'. Poi diventa persino alienante. Non ho detto che non ci sia altro nella vita. Ho detto che oggi il dictat e' PARITÀ nel lavoro, tanto quanto nei ruoli genitoriali. C'è sta parità? Ve ne è stato un barlume forse per un paio di decenni. Ora sfido ad essere donna, avere 25-30 anni, un figlio, e a lavorare.


Sarà, il mio mondo è fatto di donne differenti. Secondo me Dipende sempre da quello che vuoi e da quanto hai voglia di sbatterti per ottenerlo. I sacrifici si fanno per ambizione, mica per senso del dovere.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggiti il libro di Angela.
> Il fenomeno c'è ed è stato studiato.
> Poi se vogliamo risolverlo con la cazzata che oggi non si vogliono più fare i sacrifici, ma comprarsi iPhone e palle varie...
> Guarda i numeri della disoccupazione govanile e poi dimmi.
> Mantenere un figlio oltre i 30 anni non è da tutti.


Se non vuoi ritrovarti a mantenere un figlio dopo i 30 anni dipende anche da come lo cresci.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non vuoi ritrovarti a mantenere un figlio dopo i 30 anni dipende anche da come lo cresci.


Sì.
Ma almeno ai 27/28 tra laurea, specialità, master, stage e quant'altro ci devi arrivare.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io i figli li ho, ho tentato di avere figli e carriera. Ho sempre pensato che è egocentrico rinunciare ai figli per avere soddisfazioni economiche in più. Ma ... anche nella Milano che qualcuno dice che funziona ho trovato tante cose che non funzionano riguardo i servizi per chi è genitore. Vi ricordate qualche anno fa che gli asili a Milano hanno fatto uno sciopero improvviso e che le mamme hanno trovato gli asili chiusi ? Ecco : *al mio posto di lavoro dove occupavo una posizione dirigenziale se non avessi trovato una soluzione in quel momento mi avrebbero mangiata viva. A loro non interessano questo*. A loro interessano che il cliente X con fatturato da 10 milioni sta aspettando me. E allora si che fare figli è un salto nel buio se si vuol mantenere il lavoro.


Leggiti questo
https://www.tempi.it/prima-di-dire-...za-di-asili-nido-studiatevi-il-caso-giappone/


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non necessariamente. Secondo me il ruolo determinante lo ha avuto l'innalzamento dell'istruzione. La superficialità è un alibi, come se quelli superficiali non mettessero al mondo figli. Il problema è che se aspetti ad avere 35 anni Per mettere in cantiere il primo, Ovviamente nel migliore dei casi sei scoglionato, nel peggiore non ti funzionano più le palle/ovaie.


 ci sono tante varianti, ovvio che con gli studi vanno fuori corso è terminano  a 30 anni altro che fertili, fertilizzanti diventano.
Per le donne il tempo utile è limitato, la scelta sr rinviata troppo ,ne si fanno le spese.
È anche cambiato lo stile di vita, non so quanti ragazzi se avessero l'opportunità economica e tutti gli astri allineati penserebbe di avere un figlio, seriamente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io oggi sento e vedo molte panetterie che chiudono. Il punto però non è neppure questo, è che non credo a chi si lamenta di voler "regalare" e di non trovare chi accetta un regalo. Una azienda si stima in base al bilancio, fondamentalmente.


Non ho detto che la regalerebbe.
Ho detto che se trovasse una persona in gamba sarebbe disposto a cederla.
Ha molto lavoro perché fornisce ristoranti e mense.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco un punto dolente: c’è chi mantiene o aiuta i figli anche oltre i 30. Magari con una pensione misera.
> Non ci sono scusanti culturali, ma solamente una spiegazione politica. C’è qualcosa che non funziona.


ma ho sentito anche genitori che invitano i figli a non accettare lavori diversi dal loro titoli di studio.
La colpa è anche dei genitori. Se il genitore con pensione viene a mancare vedi che per mangiare si adattano


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho 40 anni, mi sono sia pure parzialmente salvata dal disastro attuale, mio figlio comunque non lo sto tirando su da sola. E anzi in questo senso sono fortunata perché il mio ex marito può contribuire in modo molto più significativo della media. Cio' malgrado, arrivo pressoché  "rasa" a fine mese. Non ho hobby costosi, ne' esco con regolarità.
> Questo è.
> Ah... Il giudice mi ha pure  "ammonito" in sede di ordinanza presidenziale che è mio dovere data la mia  "ciofine età" e il mio livello culturale guadagnare più di quello che guadagno.


Da sola Intendevo come condivisione di impegno.
Ci mancherebbe altro che il padre non contribuisse. 
Certamente pur occupandosene, non è come in una convivenza armoniosa.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che la regalerebbe.
> Ho detto che se trovasse una persona in gamba sarebbe disposto a cederla.
> Ha molto lavoro perché fornisce ristoranti e mense.


https://www.linkiesta.it/it/article...diventato-un-lusso-e-i-panettieri-scio/32692/

In alcune regioni esistono finanziamenti col 50% a fondo perduto per l'apertura di panetterie.
Il settore però è talmente a rischio che l'investimento necessario può non venire compensato in un tempo sufficiente a pagare i debiti contratti (e anche a vivere...).


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma ho sentito anche genitori che invitano i figli a non accettare lavori diversi dal loro titoli di studio.
> La colpa è anche dei genitori. Se il genitore con pensione viene a mancare vedi che per mangiare si adattano


Non sono i genitori ma il mercato.
Se sei laureato in Chimica e Tecnologia farmaceutica e per tre anni fai il commesso all'Ikea, la tua laurea l'hai buttata nel cesso per sempre.
Il tuo curriculum non verrà mai preso in considerazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ma almeno ai 27/28 tra laurea, specialità, master, stage e quant'altro ci devi arrivare.


Ed esattamente cosa ti impedisce di lavorare mentre studi? Io ho lavorato per tutta università nella segreteria dello studio legale dove ho fatto praticantato. Mi alzavo la mattina all'alba, studiavo o andavo a lezione, alle 14:00 arrivavo in studio E tiravo le 8:00 di sera. €400 al mese che poi sono diventati 600-800 con gli straordinari. Studio legale trovato tramite gli annunci su porta portese, che all'epoca non c'era internet. Non erano miliardi, ma ti ho fatto tutta l'università beh, sono rimasti più o meno gli stessi durante il praticantato e quando sono diventato avvocato mi sono messo sulle spalle il primo mutuo. E non ricordo sacrifici devastanti. La sera sono sempre uscito, vacanze anche di un mese e mezzo l'estate come a scuola, sempre avuto ragazze è sempre scopato. Semplicemente non passavo il tempo a crogiolarmi nella paura del futuro. Sapevo che volevo fare da grande e non me n'è mai fregato un cazzo di aspettare che mi piovessero le cose dal cielo. E guarda che quel vecchio bastardo di mio padre avrebbe fortissimamente voluto che io stessi a casa attaccato al guinzaglio del suo portafogli. Infatti mia sorella ancora gli porta l'acqua con le orecchie.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io i figli li ho, ho tentato di avere figli e carriera. Ho sempre pensato che è egocentrico rinunciare ai figli per avere soddisfazioni economiche in più. Ma ... anche nella Milano che qualcuno dice che funziona ho trovato tante cose che non funzionano riguardo i servizi per chi è genitore. Vi ricordate qualche anno fa che gli asili a Milano hanno fatto uno sciopero improvviso e che le mamme hanno trovato gli asili chiusi ? Ecco : al mio posto di lavoro dove occupavo una posizione dirigenziale se non avessi trovato una soluzione in quel momento mi avrebbero mangiata viva. A loro non interessano questo. A loro interessano che il cliente X con fatturato da 10 milioni sta aspettando me. E allora si che fare figli è un salto nel buio se si vuol mantenere il lavoro.


Sono scelte.
Non è un complotto.
All’estero, ad esempio in Francia, fanno più figli. Non lavorano?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah... Il giudice mi ha pure  "ammonito" in sede di ordinanza presidenziale che è mio dovere data la mia  "ciofine età" e il mio livello culturale guadagnare più di quello che guadagno.


Sicuro che quello è convinto che lavori in nero


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma la generazione femminile dopo la nostra  (parlo di chi adesso ha tra i 25 e i 30 anni) se ha figli non lavora. Ne ho davanti diverse. Poi si dice che l'indipendenza economica e' importante, eccetera eccetera. Di fatto se vogliono figli si mettono nelle condizioni di dipendere dal compagno. Come una mia cara amica: doppia laurea, un figlio. Un lavoro sotto forma di stage, 8 ore, primi tre mesi non pagati, secondo trimestre la bellezza di 500 euro al mese. Le auguro di andare sempre tanto d'accordo con il suo compagno   , visto lo sbilanciamento dei. "costi" del progetto famiglia.


Molto vero anche questo ..ma io sentivo la spinta propulsiva ad avere figli (e non parlo necessariamente di istinto materno ) ..da sempre ... appartengo a quella categoria di persone per cui un figlio è l’essenza della vita ... mettere il figlio al secondo posto rispetto alla stabilità economica e’ comunque segno che le priorità sono cambiate


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono scelte.
> Non è un complotto.
> All’estero, ad esempio in Francia, fanno più figli. Non lavorano?


E quando citi questi esempi che si capisce che hai L'esperienza di vita di un criceto nato morto. La Francia ha la politica di sostegno alla natalità è al lavoro femminile più evoluta al mondo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ed esattamente cosa ti impedisce di lavorare mentre studi? Io ho lavorato per tutta università nella segreteria dello studio legale dove ho fatto praticantato. Mi alzavo la mattina all'alba, studiavo o andavo a lezione, alle 14:00 arrivavo in studio E tiravo le 8:00 di sera. €400 al mese che poi sono diventati 600-800 con gli straordinari. Studio legale trovato tramite gli annunci su porta portese, che all'epoca non c'era internet. Non erano miliardi, ma ti ho fatto tutta l'università beh, sono rimasti più o meno gli stessi durante il praticantato e quando sono diventato avvocato mi sono messo sulle spalle il primo mutuo. E non ricordo sacrifici devastanti. La sera sono sempre uscito, vacanze anche di un mese e mezzo l'estate come a scuola, sempre avuto ragazze è sempre scopato. Semplicemente non passavo il tempo a crogiolarmi nella paura del futuro. Sapevo che volevo fare da grande e non me n'è mai fregato un cazzo di aspettare che mi piovessero le cose dal cielo. E guarda che quel vecchio bastardo di mio padre avrebbe fortissimamente voluto che io stessi a casa attaccato al guinzaglio del suo portafogli. Infatti mia sorella ancora gli porta l'acqua con le orecchie.


Idem la sorella di mia moglie, anch'ella laureata in legge (e divenuta dirigente).
Alcune facoltà non lo permettono, generalmente tutte quelle scientifiche abbastanza impegnative e con corsi con obbligo di frequenza e laboratori.
Certo, se per esempio fai lo Iulm... Tutte quelle che ho conosciuto che facevano lo Iulm lavoravano...
Di tempo ne hai.
Già con Scienze Agrarie te lo puoi scordare, a meno che tu non voglia laurearti a 33 anni, con il rischio di venire deriso da qualsiasi datore di lavoro (escludendo il caso di avere l'attività di famiglia).


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> https://www.linkiesta.it/it/article...diventato-un-lusso-e-i-panettieri-scio/32692/
> 
> In alcune regioni esistono finanziamenti col 50% a fondo perduto per l'apertura di panetterie.
> Il settore però è talmente a rischio che l'investimento necessario può non venire compensato in un tempo sufficiente a pagare i debiti contratti (e anche a vivere...).


Ma lui non trova lavoratori. La possibilità di poter rilevare una attività fiorente non serve come incentivo.
Questo perché è un lavoro disagevole.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Leggiti questo
> https://www.tempi.it/prima-di-dire-...za-di-asili-nido-studiatevi-il-caso-giappone/


Siamo ancora indietro: io mi riferisco che non funziona neanche quando un posto all’asilo c’è. Affidabilità che manca. 
Non si può andare all’asilo per portare il bambino e trovarlo chiuso. Poi che non ci sono neanche i posti ... un’altro discorso. Un nido privato l’ho provato: fatto una mezza giornata di inserimento e ... mai più. Roba da denuncia. Almeno 5/6 punti non adempimenti nel programma.
Parliamo di bambini da qualche mese fino si 3 anni. 
Merenda promessa per iscritto a metà mattina, ma data solamente a quelli che potevano mangiare da soli: un biscotto. Quelli da imboccare niente. Per fortuna ho tirato fuori il vasetto portato da casa. Cambio pannolino inesistente all’ora indicata nel programma. A nessuno, nonostante il volume aumentato e l’odore evidente. Credo che a questo punto sarà stato un cambio al giorno, visto che in 4 ore io non ho visto nessun cambio. Il numero del personale inferiore a quanto indicato. Ho visto piangere bambini per ore e nessuno che li prendeva in braccio per qualche istante.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che la regalerebbe.
> Ho detto che se trovasse una persona in gamba sarebbe disposto a cederla.
> Ha molto lavoro perché fornisce ristoranti e mense.


Quindi non cerca un garzone. Cerca uno disposto a rilevare la sua attività. E' diverso. I "sacrifici" non li vedo tanto nelle levatacce. Ma negli anni occorrenti per ammortizzare i costi.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono scelte.
> Non è un complotto.
> All’estero, ad esempio in Francia, fanno più figli. Non lavorano?


Molto, molto diverso il mercato francese, oltre all'Irpef familiare.
Lì vengono incentivati i figli proprio grazie a un sistema di tassazione molto agevolato per le famiglie.
Oltre a un mercato del lavoro più dinamico.
Parlando proprio con amiche che sono andate in Francia e con francesi che conosco e frequento lì hai proprio un altro mondo.
D'altronde, un'amica di mia moglie, francese, giunta in Italia per fare 3 figli con il suo marito italiano si è vista invece rassegnata a non lavorare, pur essendo laureata. E' contenta lo stesso: suo marito guadagna molto bene.
Ora grazie a mia moglie ha trovato lavoro, accettando di andare ogni tanto all'estero (un mese negli USA o altrove etc.).
Con i figli grandi può permetterselo. Ma l'Italia non è la Francia, anche per i francesi.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sicuro che quello è convinto che lavori in nero


Eppure lo sa, cosa circola negli studi professionali.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono scelte.
> Non è un complotto.
> All’estero, ad esempio in Francia, fanno più figli. Non lavorano?


Non solo in Francia; praticamente in tutti i paesi con cui confiniamo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non trova lavoratori. La possibilità di poter rilevare una attività fiorente non serve come incentivo.
> Questo perché è un lavoro disagevole.


... ma non ci credo... un mio amico sta lavorando in turni vari che comprendono anche quello dalle 23 alle 7 di mattina, senza giorni di riposo. Alla mia età,, mica a 20 anni.
Di gente che si fa il culo ce n'é a iosa.
Per essere panificatori occorre il patentino etc. 
Se ce l'hai sai già cosa ti aspetta.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Molto vero anche questo ..ma io sentivo la spinta propulsiva ad avere figli (e non parlo necessariamente di istinto materno ) ..da sempre ... appartengo a quella categoria di persone per cui un figlio è l’essenza della vita ... mettere il figlio al secondo posto rispetto alla stabilità economica e’ comunque segno che le priorità sono cambiate


Ma lo capisco!
E' che rispetto a prima si è alzata la scolarizzazione, ed è stato introdotto il divorzio. Con tanto di perdite  (sia pure  "temperata" dalla più recente Cassazione) di diritto autonomo del coniuge al mantenimento. E in questo contesto di maggiore istruzione per tutti, l'immagine della donna custode del focolare e in attesa del rientro a casa del marito non regge più. Allora i figli si fanno se e quando nessuno dei due rinuncia a TROPPO, rispetto alla indipendenza economica. Che non vuol dire non guadagnare abbastanza per la Mercedes. Significa che se mi separo mi mantengo. Oggi a quante giovani con figli e' data questa facoltà?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Molto, molto diverso il mercato francese, oltre all'Irpef familiare.
> Lì vengono incentivati i figli proprio grazie a un sistema di tassazione molto agevolato per le famiglie.
> Oltre a un mercato del lavoro più dinamico.
> Parlando proprio con amiche che sono andate in Francia e con francesi che conosco e frequento lì hai proprio un altro mondo.
> ...


Cioè una coppia fa figli perché ha le tasse che agevolano?
Hanno messo il bonus bebè e a Milano ci sono i nidi, alcuni pure serali “per salvare” la coppia. 
Non si vogliono fare figli. Punto.
Non c’entrano gli incentivi che possono semmai convincere al secondo o al terzo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi non cerca un garzone. Cerca uno disposto a rilevare la sua attività. E' diverso. I "sacrifici" non li vedo tanto nelle levatacce. Ma negli anni occorrenti per ammortizzare i costi.


:sbatti:
Cerca lavoratori, che non trova. E sarebbe poi a breve disponibile a cedere perché ha una certa età. Altrimenti chiude e se ne frega.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non solo in Francia; praticamente in tutti i paesi con cui confiniamo.


Hai voglia...
Ho amici negli USA, in Svizzera, in Germania e tutti hanno avuto un buon numero di figli.
Sono mercati del lavoro più dinamici e accoglienti, anche per le donne.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo capisco!
> E' che rispetto a prima si è alzata la scolarizzazione, ed è stato introdotto il divorzio. Con tanto di perdite  (sia pure  "temperata" dalla più recente Cassazione) di diritto autonomo del coniuge al mantenimento. E in questo contesto di maggiore istruzione per tutti, l'immagine della donna custode del focolare e in attesa del rientro a casa del marito non regge più. Allora i figli si fanno se e quando nessuno dei due rinuncia a TROPPO, rispetto alla indipendenza economica. Che non vuol dire non guadagnare abbastanza per la Mercedes. Significa che se mi separo mi mantengo. Oggi a quante giovani con figli e' data questa facoltà?


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> ... ma non ci credo... un mio amico sta lavorando in turni vari che comprendono anche quello dalle 23 alle 7 di mattina, senza giorni di riposo. Alla mia età,, mica a 20 anni.
> Di gente che si fa il culo ce n'é a iosa.
> Per essere panificatori occorre il patentino etc.
> Se ce l'hai sai già cosa ti aspetta.


Certamente c’è chi fa lavori disagevoli, altrimenti chiuderebbero gli ospedali, ad esempio.
Ma non si incontra il mercato del lavoro con i lavoratori per richieste diverse.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> Cerca lavoratori, che non trova. E sarebbe poi a breve disponibile a cedere perché ha una certa età. Altrimenti chiude e se ne frega.


Lavoratori, occhei.
Ti avevo chiesto quanto paga, tu mi hai risposto che voleva cedere l'attività. Immagino quindi che si tratti di una sorta di messa in prova finalizzata a farsi un socio d'opera? Chiedo. Altrimenti e' inutile liquidare la questione dicendo che rifiutano lauti guadagni per non faticare. Perché a volte la realtà non è proprio così.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Cioè una coppia fa figli perché ha le tasse che agevolano?*
> Hanno messo il bonus bebè e a Milano ci sono i nidi, alcuni pure serali “per salvare” la coppia.
> Non si vogliono fare figli. Punto.
> Non c’entrano gli incentivi che possono semmai convincere al secondo o al terzo.


Perché 
1) sei donna e puoi fare un lavoro perché hai un mercato dinamico dove ti accolgono comunque anche se sei fertile
2) sei una famiglia e puoi dividere il reddito familiare per tutti i componenti, avendo tra l'altro stipendi più alti. Quindi puoi permetterti di vivere senza pensieri, altro che le misere detrazioni nostre e l'ISEE
3) Hai strutture che agevolino le donne, come gli asili nido aziendali.
4) Hai la possibilità di trovare lavoro se fai un anno sabbatico a casa. 
5) Inizi a lavorare con retribuzione appena laureato, quindi a 25 anni sei già fuori casa

Questa cosa è emersa parlando con francesi, non leggendo i giornali.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo capisco!
> E' che rispetto a prima si è alzata la scolarizzazione, ed è stato introdotto il divorzio. Con tanto di perdite  (sia pure  "temperata" dalla più recente Cassazione) di diritto autonomo del coniuge al mantenimento. E in questo contesto di maggiore istruzione per tutti, l'immagine della donna custode del focolare e in attesa del rientro a casa del marito non regge più. Allora i figli si fanno se e quando nessuno dei due rinuncia a TROPPO, rispetto alla indipendenza economica. Che non vuol dire non guadagnare abbastanza per la Mercedes. Significa che se mi separo mi mantengo. Oggi a quante giovani con figli e' data questa facoltà?


È quello che dicevo e che mi è stato contestato.
Se parlo di cassiere e commesse non parlo di Mercedes.
Ma tutti gli aspetti contingenti passano attraverso il desiderio di avere o no figli.
La sensazione di precarietà anche delle relazioni è primaria.
Ma il divorzio esiste ovunque.
Se però si ha un coniuge che non vuole rinunciare ai suoi hobby, allo sport, a vedere gli amici, alle vacanze altroché se si ha una sensazione di precarietà. E se entrambi si sente allo stesso modo...i figli possono attendere.


----------



## Jacaranda (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lo capisco!
> E' che rispetto a prima si è alzata la scolarizzazione, ed è stato introdotto il divorzio. Con tanto di perdite  (sia pure  "temperata" dalla più recente Cassazione) di diritto autonomo del coniuge al mantenimento. E in questo contesto di maggiore istruzione per tutti, l'immagine della donna custode del focolare e in attesa del rientro a casa del marito non regge più. Allora i figli si fanno se e quando nessuno dei due rinuncia a TROPPO, rispetto alla indipendenza economica. Che non vuol dire non guadagnare abbastanza per la Mercedes. Significa che se mi separo mi mantengo. Oggi a quante giovani con figli e' data questa facoltà?


Tutto vero..ma secondo te veramente vengono fatti questi calcoli a livello razionale ? 
Io credo di no ... 
prima era considerato un percorso normale .. quasi obbligato per poterti definire un individuo con un senso nella vita ..ora è una scelta accessoria . 
E guarda che io ne vedo a mazzi di quarantenni  che   potrebbero permettersene 5 di figli ..in coppia o da single ..ma rimandano l’impegno funesto ...perché irreversibile e limitante per la propria libertà ...e rimanda oggi , rimanda domani....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lavoratori, occhei.
> Ti avevo chiesto quanto paga, tu mi hai risposto che voleva cedere l'attività. Immagino quindi che si tratti di una sorta di messa in prova finalizzata a farsi un socio d'opera? Chiedo. Altrimenti e' inutile liquidare la questione dicendo che rifiutano lauti guadagni per non faticare. Perché a volte la realtà non è proprio così.


Ma che ne so?
È il mio panettiere, non un amico.
Ha il cartello fuori e più volte si è lamentato e mi ha detto questa cosa.
Ha operai, non italiani ed essendo un po’ razzista gli pesa.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cerca lavoratori, che non trova. E sarebbe poi a breve disponibile a cedere perché ha una certa età. Altrimenti chiude e se ne frega.


Ci sono pochi che sono esperti, la maggior parte sono persone che non hanno esperienza o competenze.
io, per esempio, anche volendo non potrei fare il panettiere.
Dovrei fare un corso, apprendistato che nessuno mi farebbe fare per limiti di età, o lavorare in nero.
Non c'entra nulla il lavoro duro.
Mia moglie voleva fare l'infermiera quando non trovava lavoro.
Peccato che un tempo facevi apprendistato pagato in ospedale, oggi devi fare una laurea a numero chiuso per 3 anni.
Ma chi disoccupato perde 3 anni senza retribuzione per crescere non essendo più giovane?


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tutto vero..ma secondo te veramente vengono fatti questi calcoli a livello razionale ?
> Io credo di no ...
> *prima era considerato un percorso normale* .. quasi obbligato per poterti definire un individuo con un senso nella vita ..*ora è una scelta accessoria *.
> E guarda che io ne vedo a mazzi di quarantenni  che   potrebbero permettersene 5 di figli ..in coppia o da single ..ma rimandano l’impegno funesto ...perché irreversibile e limitante per la propria libertà ...e rimanda oggi , rimanda domani....


E' secondaria.
Prima lo studio, poi il lavoro, poi la coppia.
Dopo i 35 i figli non li fa quasi più nessuno.
E' passata la voglia. O le possibilità (minore fertilità etc.)
Il percorso normale sarebbe studio-coppia-lavoro-figli il tutto prima dei 30 anni.
Spesso la coppia invece arriva ai 30...
Sono età al limite, basta sforare di qualche anno e nessuno si mette più in ballo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tutto vero..ma secondo te veramente vengono fatti questi calcoli a livello razionale ?
> Io credo di no ...
> prima era considerato un percorso normale .. quasi obbligato per poterti definire un individuo con un senso nella vita ..ora è una scelta accessoria .
> E guarda che io ne vedo a mazzi di quarantenni  che   potrebbero permettersene 5 di figli ..in coppia o da single ..ma rimandano l’impegno funesto ...perché irreversibile e limitante per la propria libertà ...e rimanda oggi , rimanda domani....


:up:

Anche quando ho avuto figli io c’erano coetanei che non ne volevano e non ne hanno avuti. 
Le motivazioni erano le stesse.
Solo che man mano aumenta la mancanza di desiderio di figli.
È filosofia, è cultura, è psicologia.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma che ne so?*
> È il mio panettiere, non un amico.
> Ha il cartello fuori e più volte si è lamentato e mi ha detto questa cosa.
> Ha operai, non italiani ed essendo un po’ razzista gli pesa.


Appunto.
Hai quel che tu puoi permettere.
Se hai operai stranieri e sei pure razzista vuole dire che non hai i soldi per pagarti quelli italiani qualificati.
Non hai idea di quanti lavorino in nero.

Io e mia moglie abbiamo lavorato in nero: tu lo accetteresti?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Comunque quando i contratti non garantivano niente hanno fatto scioperi per avere tutela. Adesso non si muove nessuno. Non ho visto uno sciopero per avere nidi, ad esempio.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Anche quando ho avuto figli io c’erano coetanei che non ne volevano e non ne hanno avuti.
> Le motivazioni erano le stesse.
> ...


Mah, non è che i Francesi siano diversi da noi, eh.
Non ascolti.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque quando i contratti non garantivano niente hanno fatto scioperi per avere tutela. Adesso non si muove nessuno. Non ho visto uno sciopero per avere nidi, ad esempio.


Gli scioperi li facevano gli operai.
E i sindacati.
Che fine hanno fatto gli uni e gli altri?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, non è che i Francesi siano diversi da noi, eh.
> Non ascolti.


Invece sono diversi, se i figli li fanno.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono diversi, se i figli li fanno.


L'ho spiegato sopra perché.
Vedi anche ventenni che vivono da soli.
Lo stato contribuisce con un reddito di cittadinanza integrativo.
E si sposano da giovani. Trovando lavoro velocemente.
E' tutto molto più facile.
Soprattuto per le donne.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ne so?
> È il mio panettiere, non un amico.
> Ha il cartello fuori e più volte si è lamentato e mi ha detto questa cosa.
> Ha operai, non italiani ed essendo un po’ razzista gli pesa.


Scusa però.
A me già un razzista che ha assunto  (assunto?) operai stranieri come tali "indegni" di ereditare il suo patrimonio dice molto riguardo all' "affare" che propone. Non è che  "assumo" uno perché gli voglio cedere l'attività. E mi lamento perché non esiste più il ragazzino di 13/14 anni al massimo che lavora anziché andare a scuola. E' pure vero che certi lavori li fanno gli stranieri. Poi però rabbrividiamo anche quando vediamo ragazzini lasciati troppo a se stessi per necessità (cosa che capita sovente quando il lavoro è a 24h come badante, ad esempio). E non si tratta di lusso o di happy hour. Che magari ci si concede in assenza di figli rimandati o non fatti perché l'alternativa non è togliersi quegli svaghi, bensì non lavorare. La pediatra oggi mi ha appena fissato l'appuntamento per domani mattina: evviva i nonni!


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa però.
> A me già un razzista che ha assunto  (assunto?) operai stranieri come tali "indegni" di ereditare il suo patrimonio dice molto riguardo all' "affare" che propone. Non è che  "assumo" uno perché gli voglio cedere l'attività. E mi lamento perché non esiste più il ragazzino di 13/14 anni al massimo che lavora anziché andare a scuola. E' pure vero che certi lavori li fanno gli stranieri. Poi però rabbrividiamo anche quando vediamo ragazzini lasciati troppo a se stessi per necessità (cosa che capita sovente quando il lavoro è a 24h come badante, ad esempio). E non si tratta di lusso o di happy hour. Che magari ci si concede in assenza di figli rimandati o non fatti perché l'alternativa non è togliersi quegli svaghi, bensì non lavorare. La pediatra oggi mi ha appena fissato l'appuntamento per domani mattina: evviva i nonni!


Verissimo.
I miei vicini nigeriani avevano 3 figli, sempre per strada.
La loro figlia sempre da noi.
Lavoravano entrambi. Sta ragazzina anche a 6 anni era in giro da sola fino alle 9 di sera.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

"«La sola e unica fonte di questa ricchezza sono le famiglie, prima di tutto le famiglie e sempre le famiglie. E’ alle famiglie, che compongono la prima cellula del nostro immenso corpo sociale, che la Francia deve la sua ricchezza e il suo dinamismo da secoli. La Francia è forte perché è forte in primo luogo della sua demografia. La demografia francese stupisce l’Europa che invecchia[…]. Un paese dove si fanno figli è un paese che ha l’avvenire davanti a sé, perché compie il più bello degli investimenti: l’investimento nella vita. Questo investimento ha un senso che ci sorpassa, perché va al di là dei limiti della nostra stessa esistenza. Avere dei figli, crescerli e vederli partire, è il senso della vita».


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece sono diversi, se i figli li fanno.


Con un sistema assistenziale che funziona meglio.


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> "«La sola e unica fonte di questa ricchezza sono le famiglie, prima di tutto le famiglie e sempre le famiglie. E’ alle famiglie, che compongono la prima cellula del nostro immenso corpo sociale, che la Francia deve la sua ricchezza e il suo dinamismo da secoli. La Francia è forte perché è forte in primo luogo della sua demografia. La demografia francese stupisce l’Europa che invecchia[…]. Un paese dove si fanno figli è un paese che ha l’avvenire davanti a sé, perché compie il più bello degli investimenti: l’investimento nella vita. Questo investimento ha un senso che ci sorpassa, perché va al di là dei limiti della nostra stessa esistenza. Avere dei figli, crescerli e vederli partire, è il senso della vita».



Bellissimo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bellissimo.


Immaginatelo da noi.
Un politico in grado di dire queste cose e non venire attaccato...
In realtà da anni abbiamo dato fiato a chi giustifica una politica economica che discrimina famiglie e le donne nel mondo del lavoro.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

[FONT=&quot]"Secondo i ricercatori Anne Salles, Marie-Thérèse Letablier, che hanno a lungo studiato le dinamiche demografiche della Francia, l’approccio è culturale e collettivo: «Il bambino non è soltanto un affare privato, è anche un ‘bene pubblico’ che la collettività protegge e del quale si porta garante, specialmente per quanto riguarda l’eguaglianza delle possibilità e del suo benessere». L’attenzione, come potete immaginare, è il risultato di una serie di conquiste e traumi storici. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]A partire dal 1945, dunque, la Francia ha deciso di investire moltissimo per colmare il ritardo demografico, cosciente che i risultati sarebbero prima o poi arrivati. In questo, l’introduzione del quoziente familiare come modo principale di calcolare la tassazione (un metodo che naturalmente favorisce le famiglie numerose) è stato fondamentale per aprire la strada a tutte le politiche di sostegno alla natalità volute dal generale de Gaulle e da tutti i suoi successori.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Oggi, per una giovane coppia, fare figli non è un’impresa complicata come può esserlo in Italia. In Francia (dove, secondo i dati dell’istituto di statistica, la popolazione aumenterà fino a 70 milioni nel 2050, con un saldo migratorio stabile di 100.000 persone all’anno) chi fa figli ha diritto a un aiuto mensile che parte da 131,16 euro a salire (299,20 per chi ha tre figli, e poi 168,04 per ogni figlio in più), ai quali si aggiungono 65,58 per i figli che hanno più di 14 anni. Avete diritto alle [/FONT][FONT=&quot]_allocations familiales_[/FONT][FONT=&quot] fino a che vostro figlio non compie 20 anni. Naturalmente questi aiuti sono proporzionali al reddito, ma va notato che il plafond per poterne beneficiare è piuttosto alto, a dimostrazione di quanto la politica di sostegno alla natalità sia generale e non rivolta soltanto alle famiglie economicamente più deboli: con 2 figli, avete diritto all’integralità della cifra fino a 67.542 euro all’anno di reddito familiare, diviso per due se superate questa cifra fino a 90.026 euro; diviso per quattro se superate i 90.026 euro; con 3 figli, le regole sono le stesse, ma i plafond applicabili sono 73.170 euro e 95.654 euro. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Tutte queste cifre sono cumulabili al dispositivo Paje ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]_Prestation d’accueil du jeune enfant_[/FONT][FONT=&quot]), che invece è destinato ai redditi più bassi. Lo Stato garantisce 961,48 euro come “premio” per la nascita del bambino, e 176,56 euro al mese per i primi 3 anni di vita se il reddito complessivo della famiglia non supera i 34.673 euro. Per chiarire, non c’è bisogno che siate sposati per avere diritto all’aiuto, che viene ricevuto da chi abita con il bambino.[/FONT]


----------



## Foglia (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Immaginatelo da noi.
> Un politico in grado di dire queste cose e non venire attaccato...
> In realtà da anni abbiamo dato fiato a chi giustifica una politica economica che discrimina famiglie e le donne nel mondo del lavoro.


Per forza.
La mia altra amica  (quella rimasta nuovamente incinta), che pure non ha fatto l'università  (ma ha terminato le scuole dell'obbligo) quando aveva un figlio di tre anni, per non perdere il suo lavoro di addetta al servizio vendita, doveva macinare chilometri in auto. (parecchi) vedendosi fissato il turno della bellezza di anche un'ora. Per la quale ne perdeva di più in tempo di trasferta e benzina. Chiaro non tutti i turni erano così. Tempo determinato. E poi a fare colloqui per altri lavori simili. Le vedo come sono messe le giovani con figli. Posso stilare un elenco, ed è raccapricciante.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2019)

Certamente che le politiche demografiche funzionano!
In Italia sono state fatte al contrario. Soprattutto culturalmente.
Sono state fatte previsioni sbagliate ancora trent’anni, quarant’anni fa sembrava indispensabile fermare la crescita della popolazione.
Ma la politica e la cultura sono intrecciate. 
Come dice Piero Angela, fa scandalo e fa perdere voti e guadagnarne agli avversari toccare le pensioni, mentre non fare investimenti sui servizi e la scuola ha successo.
Poi c’è anche chi, in buona (?) o cattiva fede, alimenta una cultura di diffidenza nei confronti dei servizi.
Certamente sarebbe più comodo che le mamme stessero a casa, abbassando le statistiche della disoccupazione ed evitando spese nei servizi, poi mandare in pensione le donne ancora in forma è sempre stata una scelta politica per creare una forza lavoro di donne totalmente gratuita che si potesse occupare di nipoti e vecchi. Solo che le pensioni gratuite non sono e vengono pagate con il lavoro di giovani che sempre più scarseggiano.
Ma si sapeva già quarant’anni fa.
Però la politica e la cultura hanno continuato a sostenere l’iper controllo delle nascite.
Basta pensare a come lo slogan bellissimo di fare solo figli desiderati sia diventato far figli solo per soddisfare i propri desideri.
Accade perché il desiderio, la psicologia che porta a guardare verso il futuro con fiducia sono cose delicate e si frantumano facilmente. Non basta abbassare le tasse per far fare figli, anche se sarebbe una buona cosa.
Ora difficile da fare con tutti i pensionati da mantenere e pochi nipoti per farlo.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per forza.
> La mia altra amica  (quella rimasta nuovamente incinta), che pure non ha fatto l'università  (ma ha terminato le scuole dell'obbligo) quando aveva un figlio di tre anni, per non perdere il suo lavoro di addetta al servizio vendita, doveva macinare chilometri in auto. (parecchi) vedendosi fissato il turno della bellezza di anche un'ora. Per la quale ne perdeva di più in tempo di trasferta e benzina. Chiaro non tutti i turni erano così. Tempo determinato. E poi a fare colloqui per altri lavori simili. Le vedo come sono messe le giovani con figli. Posso stilare un elenco, ed è raccapricciante.


Anch'io.
Ma lo vedo da me.
La maggioranza di tutti i settori è costituito da donne (una volta dove lavoravo solo uomini e con tempi da suicidio), che hanno approcciato senza stress la maternità.
Infatti si sono fatti molti figli tra i 30/40enni.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente che le politiche demografiche funzionano!
> In Italia sono state fatte al contrario. Soprattutto culturalmente.
> Sono state fatte previsioni sbagliate ancora trent’anni, quarant’anni fa sembrava indispensabile fermare la crescita della popolazione.
> Ma la politica e la cultura sono intrecciate.
> ...


Le ideologie alimentate dal consumismo sono arrivate dopo, si sono impadronite di una situazione già in atto.
In pratica le donne hanno perso negli anni tantissime opportunità in Italia.
Anche quella di diventare madri.
In questo però la loro voce è stata annichilita da altre che le hanno sovrastate.
Ma la libertà di una madre è direttamente collegata a quella dell'uomo che le è accanto, non è solo una prerogativa della donna la maternità.
In questo le famiglie in Italia diventano terreno di scontro politico, ma non c'è una politica efficace per sostenerle.
In Italia vince la mentalità residua cattolica del sacrificio.
Basta appellarsi a quella e tutti zitti.
Non per niente gli altri ci stanno sorpassando da anni.


----------



## ipazia (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ipa, no. Per me no. Non servono motivazioni razionali per fare figli, servono motivazioni costruite - il buon Carletto Marx le avrebbe chiamate sovrastrutture - per non farne. Per tirarsi fuori dalla gara. Anche la motivazione che ogni ragazzino che nasce sia assimilabile al coglione che ti tira sotto col SUV piuttosto che con il prossimo tizio che scoprirà un vaccino (anche i tizi che hanno tirato fuori il bosone di Higgs sono figli di qualcuno, eh).
> Adesso se tu hai deciso di mettere nel cassetto la possibilità di procreare per 2000 motivi tuoi che nessuno sta qui a giudicare, nessun problema. Ma per favore sei troppo intelligente per non capire che tutta sta costruzione del non voler fare figli perché potrebbe uscirti dalla fregna un coglione non sta in piedi. Anche e soprattutto perché crescere o meno un coglione non è un dato sociologico, ma è frutto del lavoro che tu fai sulla creatura. Genetica di base esclusa.
> Se tu ci vedi la somma teologica di tutta la prevaricazione storica del maschio di confronti della femmina, non ti offendere ma è un problema tuo. La maternità non è prr forza peso, nella guerra tra i sessi magari è un privilegio. Lo capisci al volo quando vedi la differenza qualitativa e quantitativa tra il rapporto di un figlio con la madre, e quello che ha con te, povero coglione che arranchi per recuperare terreno. O che resti con una che altrimenti avresti scaricato da una vita se non fosse che sai benissimo che poi dovresti ripartire da una posizione effettiva di svantaggio troppo pesante.
> Ma ti ripeto, sono cose che diventano automatiche quando le capisci a livello profondo. Cioè quando i parametri dell'equazione di cambio perché nella tua vita entra un figlio. Prima ne puoi capire solo a livello razionale e, hai voglia a far teoremi.
> Tutto qua.



Sai che ho la sensazione che io mi riferisco ad un discorso e tu ad un altro?


Io dico: guarda, fotte un cazzo delle motivazioni per cui fai o non fai figli, cazzi tuoi. Sottolineo che siccome i figli non sono soltanto interni alla famiglia, averne comporta una corresponsabilità sociale. 


Tu mi rispondi: non puoi capire cosa significa aver figli. E non ci si possono costruire teoremi.


Non pensi che ci sia un qualche gap di comprensione? 


Poi, se vuoi ti accontento.
non avendo figli non so cosa significa averne. 

Possiamo andare oltre? 

E tornare al fatto che sottolineare la corresponsabilità non è una dichiarazione di profondità ma semplicemente un dato di fatto, se non si vive isolati sulla vetta di una montagna con la prole senza usufruire di nessun tipo di servizio (dal medico, alla scuola, ai trasporti pubblici, al suolo pubblico, ai giardini pubblici, alle strade e alle infrastrutture comprese elettricità, acqua, metano, telefono). 

Perchè è da qui che siamo partiti. 
Ed è questo di cui mi interesserebbe discutere. 

La considerazione dei figli come bene privato e proprietà privata vs i figli come bene pubblico e non proprietà genitoriale, e quindi come corresponsabilità. 

Se poi non sei interessato, basta dirlo.
Prometto che non me la prendo.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Idem la sorella di mia moglie, anch'ella laureata in legge (e divenuta dirigente).
> Alcune facoltà non lo permettono, generalmente tutte quelle scientifiche abbastanza impegnative e con corsi con obbligo di frequenza e laboratori.
> Certo, se per esempio fai lo Iulm... Tutte quelle che ho conosciuto che facevano lo Iulm lavoravano...
> Di tempo ne hai.
> Già con Scienze Agrarie te lo puoi scordare, a meno che tu non voglia laurearti a 33 anni, con il rischio di venire deriso da qualsiasi datore di lavoro (escludendo il caso di avere l'attività di famiglia).


Si da il caso che io stia in società con due agronomi. Scienze Agrarie è una facoltà che fai bendato con le mani legate dietro la schiena. Hanno sempre tutti lavorato. Perlopiù intermediando terra, bestie et similia. Poi è ovvio che ingegneria la fai full-time. Ma è vero pure che un ingegnere disoccupato ancora lo devo vedere.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eppure lo sa, cosa circola negli studi professionali.


Tesó. Milano non è Roma. Da noi una quarantenne che fa il part-time sotto padrone è abbastanza normale. Non so quanto alzi con le collaborazioni che hai, ma un avvocato di 40 anni si presume sotto i 35/40 all'anno non vada.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che ho la sensazione che io mi riferisco ad un discorso e tu ad un altro?
> 
> 
> Io dico: guarda, fotte un cazzo delle motivazioni per cui fai o non fai figli, cazzi tuoi. Sottolineo che siccome i figli non sono soltanto interni alla famiglia, averne comporta una corresponsabilità sociale.
> ...


Non è che non mi interessa, é che ci credo fino ad un certo punto. Quello che non mi convince è tirare per i capelli la dimensione sociale e l'impatto sociale di un figlio sul mondo per influenzare il discorso della dimensione individuale (al massimo estesa ai nonni) della scelta, del percorso, delle rinunce e delle opportunità di procreare.
NEL SENSO.
Se mettiamo sul piatto della Bilancia l'impatto che la vita di un figlio avrà sulla collettività, e l'impatto che avrà sulla mia, il discorso collettivo semplicemente viene disintegrato dalla sua irrilevanza quantitativa. Se ci sono risorse limitate sul pianeta, devo semplicemente far sì che il mio prolungamento transgenerazionale abbia accesso a quelle risorse eliminando altri contendenti. E avendo dedicato la mia esperienza da genitore a questo, diciamo che ne ho valutato le implicazioni. Incluso, tanto per dirne una, rimanere con una donna di cui mi sarei svincolato molto prima recuperando tanto spazio vitale alla mia sfera individuale se non ci fosse stata una battaglia che valeva la pena combattere.
Spero di aver usato termini sufficientemente esatti


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si da il caso che io stia in società con due agronomi. Scienze Agrarie è una facoltà che fai bendato con le mani legate dietro la schiena. Hanno sempre tutti lavorato. Perlopiù intermediando terra, bestie et similia. Poi è ovvio che ingegneria la fai full-time. Ma è vero pure che un ingegnere disoccupato ancora lo devo vedere.


Io non ci riuscivo. 
Ci ho provato, ma 39 annualità per 5 anni di corso lavorando più un anno di laboratorio mi avrebbero richiesto 10 anni fuori corso minimo. 
Ho mollato dopo due. (lavoravo stando fuori 10 ore al giorno) 
Stiamo parlando della stessa facoltà? Perché all'epoca mia tutti frequentavano. Stessa difficoltà di altre facoltà scientifiche. Io lavoravo... E si è visto. 
Ho perso il treno in due anni.
I laboratori come li fai lavorando?
A meno che oggi non sia stata svilita anch'essa...
Io ho ben altri ricordi. 
Non formi un fitopatologo nel tempo libero.
Molto molto più pesante di Legge o Scienze Politiche.
Quest'ultima... Forse me la potevo permettere anche lavorando.


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se ci sono risorse limitate sul pianeta, devo semplicemente far sì che il mio prolungamento transgenerazionale abbia accesso a quelle risorse eliminando altri contendenti.


Questo è fondamentalmente l'approccio moderno alla genitorialita'.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesó. Milano non è Roma. Da noi una quarantenne che fa il part-time sotto padrone è abbastanza normale. Non so quanto alzi con le collaborazioni che hai, ma un avvocato di 40 anni si presume sotto i 35/40 all'anno non vada.


40.000 all’anno lavorando a 50% ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è fondamentalmente l'approccio moderno alla genitorialita'.


L'approccio tradizionale dava per scontato il patto tra generazioni dovuto alla minore durata della vita. Ad oggi i genitori anziani sono soltanto una rottura di cazzo sul groppone che consuma risorse per mantenersi la vecchiaia dopo aver speso per rimanere nell'illusione che il domani sarebbe stato sempre migliore di oggi. Accorciano la vita della nostra generazione per allungare la loro. Parassiti in buona fede tutti. Dal primo all'ultimo. Anche perché molto spesso si sono fatti grandi sul lascito dei nostri nonni. Fatto di rinunce e sacrifici veri, come quelli che dobbiamo fare noi per colpa loro e del loro pressapochismo.
I nostri nonni compravano case, le hanno lasciate ai nostri genitori che se le vendono invece di passarle. E noi giù di mutuo.
Ci hanno allevato limandoci le zanne e poi ci hanno tolto il pane di bocca dicendoci che dovevamo andare a caccia. Nel peggiore dei casi, ritenendo anche di spiegarti come fare dopo averci tirato su con logiche autodistruttive.
Io mi sono salvato perché le zanne mi sono sempre rifiutato di deporle ma ti assicuro che i miei amici d'infanzia stanno tutti messi male.
L'ultimo ingegnere figlio di ingegnere dopo 25 anni con 4 figli è stato sloggiato a quasi 50 anni dalla casa che gli aveva lasciato il nonno che è formalmente intestata a padre perché sto coglione se la deve vendere per mangiarsi pure quella.
Io il mio lo avrei sciolto nell'acido. Per fortuna il mio vecchio lo sa benissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 40.000 all’anno lavorando a 50% ?


Beh, si dai. Calcola pure che un part time di un avvocato sono comunque 7 ore, visto che il full sono 14 
Io a quelli che mi fanno le udienze la mattina grossomodo quello gli do.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non ci riuscivo.
> Ci ho provato, ma 39 annualità per 5 anni di corso lavorando più un anno di laboratorio mi avrebbero richiesto 10 anni fuori corso minimo.
> Ho mollato dopo due. (lavoravo stando fuori 10 ore al giorno)
> Stiamo parlando della stessa facoltà? Perché all'epoca mia tutti frequentavano. Stessa difficoltà di altre facoltà scientifiche. Io lavoravo... E si è visto.
> ...


Mica puoi chiedere un 110 in corso se lavori. Alla fine è tutta forza di volontà. Per me.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Beh, si dai. Calcola pure che un part time di un avvocato sono comunque 7 ore, visto che il full sono 14
> Io a quelli che mi fanno le udienze la mattina grossomodo quello gli do.


Ma 40.000 intendi netto o lordo ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma 40.000 intendi netto o lordo ?


Netto a fattura. Mica sono sbarbati di 28 anni. Se vuoi uno di 40 anni quello costa. A meno che non ti prendi su le pippacce. Poi chiaro che dipende da quante udienze ti fanno, ma sull'anno il costo è quello.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Netto a fattura. Mica sono sbarbati di 28 anni. Se vuoi uno di 40 anni quello costa. A meno che non ti prendi su le pippacce. Poi chiaro che dipende da quante udienze ti fanno, ma sull'anno il costo è quello.


3300 circa per 12 mensilità lavorando 7 ore al giorno.
beh... no comment
Netto a fattura vuol dire una specie di co co co ?
Non dipendente ?


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 3300 circa per 12 mensilità lavorando 7 ore al giorno.
> beh... no comment
> Netto a fattura vuol dire una specie di co co co ?
> Non dipendente ?


Ma no. Gli avvocati lavorano a partita IVA. E comunque il tariffario per le udienze è pubblico. Io glielo pago pure al 50%, figurati. E le mensilità sono 11. Ad agosto siamo chiusi.


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no. Gli avvocati lavorano a partita IVA. E comunque il tariffario per le udienze è pubblico. Io glielo pago pure al 50%, figurati. E le mensilità sono 11. Ad agosto siamo chiusi.


Mamma mia ...


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mamma mia ...


??? Sai che non ti seguo?


----------



## Lara3 (20 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ??? Sai che non ti seguo?


Scusami, non mi sono spiegata. 
Ho capito dunque, correggimi se sbaglio, che il 40 enne avvocato che prende su fattura 40.000 all’anno , pagato il dovuto in quanto possessore IVA, rimane con meno. 
E 11 mensilità.
Mi riferisco a questo se ho ben capito e sinceramente non mi sembra molto.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusami, non mi sono spiegata.
> Ho capito dunque, correggimi se sbaglio, che il 40 enne avvocato che prende su fattura 40.000 all’anno , pagato il dovuto in quanto possessore IVA, rimane con meno.
> E 11 mensilità.
> Mi riferisco a questo se ho ben capito e sinceramente non mi sembra molto.


L'avvocato prende per l'attività che fa. Se una udienza, poniamo, da tariffa sono 500 euro, può darsi che se li guadagna in 10 minuti oppure che deve farsi 200 km, alzarsi alle 6 e stare ad aspettare il giudice quattro ore. Dipende. Poi se non sei un rincoglionito nei tempi morti ti fai le cose tue arrotondi. Se in un giorno ne fa tre, magari nello stesso tribunale, si porta a casa bei soldini.
Senza contare un piccolissimo parametro. Il costo della vita in Italia è particolarmente sbilanciato: per coprire le udienze di Milano ho ricevuto offerte a pacchi da avvocati di Napoli che si sarebbero tranquillamente accollati il viaggio. Alla fine ho trovato un paio di coleghi di Torino orino, dove il costo della vita è molto più tranquillo.
Giù con 40k all'anno ci campi da signore.
Dimenticavo, per tornare in topic, sono entrambe donne con figli che con quella soluzione ci stanno dentro alla grande.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'avvocato prende per l'attività che fa. Se una udienza, poniamo, da tariffa sono 500 euro, può darsi che se li guadagna in 10 minuti oppure che deve farsi 200 km, alzarsi alle 6 e stare ad aspettare il giudice quattro ore. Dipende. Poi se non sei un rincoglionito nei tempi morti ti fai le cose tue arrotondi. Se in un giorno ne fa tre, magari nello stesso tribunale, si porta a casa bei soldini.
> Senza contare un piccolissimo parametro. Il costo della vita in Italia è particolarmente sbilanciato: per coprire le udienze di Milano ho ricevuto offerte a pacchi da avvocati di Napoli che si sarebbero tranquillamente accollati il viaggio. Alla fine ho trovato un paio di coleghi di Torino orino, dove il costo della vita è molto più tranquillo.
> Giù con 40k all'anno ci campi da signore.
> Dimenticavo, per tornare in topic, sono entrambe donne con figli che con quella soluzione ci stanno dentro alla grande.


Mi fido...non ho nessun conoscente avvocato, non avevo la minima idea di quanto si guadagna.


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi fido...non ho nessun conoscente avvocato, non avevo la minima idea di quanto si guadagna.


Ragazza fortunata


----------



## Lara3 (21 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Poco tempo fa @_Lara3_ ha scritto di sera che stava male, lo abbiamo letto tutti.
> Qualcuno le ha chiesto se non potesse rivolgersi all'amante. Lei ha risposto che avrebbe potuto ma non voleva disturbarlo (o qualcosa di simile, non ricordo le parole esatte).
> Prendo il caso solo come esempio, senza voler porre giudizio specifico nella sua relazione sia bene chiaro (neppure potrei dal momento che non ne so niente).
> 
> ...


Ciao !
Un chiarimento a quanto successo: molte volte quando stavo male gli ho scritto; la sua risposta è stata quasi istantanea. E di molto aiuto, confesso. Tutte le volte mi ha subito chiamato e tranquillizzata. Può capitare che durante il lavoro o quando fa sport che la risposta arriva dopo un paio di ore. Ma quella sera so che avrei potuto chiamarlo. Non abbiamo accordi di momenti “blindati” in cui non poter chiamare. Era piuttosto vergogna di mostrarmi ancora una volta fragile e disperata, volevo evitare che prendesse la macchina e venire da me come è già successo. Ma era notte, ci mette più di 4 ore ad arrivare.
Non abbiamo weekend blindati, il fine settimana ci vediamo anche. Ho il suo telefono di casa, che non ho mai usato, il cellulare, l’indirizzo di casa, e-mail e purtroppo quella sera non ho osato di mostrarmi come ero.
Non so perché non l’ho chiamato; in quel momento ho ragionato così, per questi motivi.
Se dovessi star male so che lo chiamerei, così come so che siete stati carinissimi.
Grazie ancora e buona notte.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è che disturba... è che probabilmente nelle regole che hanno stabilito loro va così.
> Lo scopo è banalissimo: non devono venire scoperti. Questa è una priorità sopra qualsiasi altra cosa in una relazione clandestina.
> Non dubito che se non ci fosse questa necessità andrebbe diversamente.
> Questo non pregiudica la qualità del rapporto, ma le modalità in cui si esprime.
> ...


Sembrerà strano ma in realtà non ci nascondiamo neanche tanto. Ci tengo alla discrezione per quello che riguarda i ragazzi. Come dicevo a Marjanna io lo chiamo sul cellulare che usa normalmente, ho il telefono di casa , l’indirizzo di casa e nessun weekend blindato. Nei fine settimana ci vediamo anche.
Nonostante questo, quella sera non volevo mostrarmi ancora fragile.
Non volevo che prendesse la macchina per venire qui, non so neanche io cosa volevo.
Grazie per le parole di conforto.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Sembrerà strano ma in realtà non ci nascondiamo neanche tanto. Ci tengo alla discrezione per quello che riguarda i ragazzi. Come dicevo a Marjanna io lo chiamo sul cellulare che usa normalmente, ho il telefono di casa , l’indirizzo di casa e nessun weekend blindato. Nei fine settimana ci vediamo anche.
> Nonostante questo, quella sera non volevo mostrarmi ancora fragile.
> Non volevo che prendesse la macchina per venire qui, non so neanche io cosa volevo.
> Grazie per le parole di conforto.


Ok! Grazie per la risposta.


----------



## Lara3 (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok! Grazie per la risposta.


Probabilmente molti messaggi che mi riguardano mi sfuggono se non mi collego per molti giorni. E chiedo scusa se non rispondo. Questo l’ho trovato per caso andando indietro.
Buona giornata


----------



## bettypage (21 Maggio 2019)

Comunque la faccenda di allevare figli è molto complessa. Io penso che sia legittimo e naturale ambire al meglio per la prole, ecco perché si ritarda in una società evolita come la nostra, si aspetta la solidità economica. Non si tratta di sfamarli con il tozzo di pane e mandarli a lavorare appena hanno il fisico(parlo di lavoro minorile) come 50 anni fa. L upgrade ci sta tutto. Indi per cui si è portati a pensare che pagando stai garantendo questo. Per me non è così. Mi sono trovata più o meno consapevolmente a tirameli su, con pochissimi aiuti esterni. Con dispendio fisico e psichico immenso. Ma ora che il periodo tosto è passato sto raccogliendo i frutti. Ho letto un'infinità di robe sui bambini, ho studiato l'alimentazione, pedagogia, mi sono annullata mesi ai parchi giochi per farli socializzare e sperimentare, mi sono adeguate sempre io ai loro ritmi e mai loro ai miei(e mi è costato un sacco). I primi tre anni l uomo struttura il suo cervello, a 5 è ormai al 90% della formazione. Da test scientifici risulta che la mamma influenza l'intelligenza del figlio, non tanto geneticamente ma piuttosto sul piano comportamentale, essendo il genitore più presente. Ora, io, che sono stata in grado di calcora la deformazione di una trave, passare il test di medicina, etc, posso ritenere più proficuo affidarli in età così tenera ad una babysitter/nido? Cor cazzo. La mia vita sarebbe stato un inferno lo stesso. E lavorativamente sarei complessata rispetto ad uomo. Oltretutto ho fatto economia, perché un omogeneizzato (aborro) costa un botto, i pannolini un rene (usato spacci bio), cibi precotti non te lo dico. Insomma ora la mia attenta gestione economica, mi consente di avere anche un piccolo capitale da investire, e a 39 anni sto valutando di fare società con un compagno di corso,in un ambito che esula dai miei studi. Secondo me le donne dovrebbero essere messe in condizione di seguirsi i figli (chi vuole) e percepire uno stipendio fino ai 3 anni. Con formazione obbligatoria. Perché ha ragione i_pazia_ che un figlio è risorsa o debito per la società. Lo diceva già russeau nel contratto sociale mi pare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono i genitori ma il mercato.
> Se sei laureato in Chimica e Tecnologia farmaceutica e per tre anni fai il commesso all'Ikea, la tua laurea l'hai buttata nel cesso per sempre.
> Il tuo curriculum non verrà mai preso in considerazione.


 lo so ma non si può rimanere disoccupati a vita. Se non si riesce ad inserirsi nell'arco di 3/4 anni nel settore si è già tagliati fuori dalle nuove leve.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

bettypage ha detto:


> Secondo me le donne dovrebbero essere messe in condizione di seguirsi i figli (chi vuole) e percepire uno stipendio fino ai 3 anni. Con formazione obbligatoria. Perché ha ragione i_pazia_ che un figlio è risorsa o debito per la società. Lo diceva già russeau nel contratto sociale mi pare.


Sì.
Ci fossero ancora le risorse, purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ci fossero ancora le risorse, purtroppo.


La tutela delle nuove generazioni, anche con il congedo parentale, dovrebbe essere a carico della fiscalità generale e non ricadere in alcun modo sui datori di lavoro.
Le risorse si spostano e si trovano. 
Le scelte sono la base della politica.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tutela delle nuove generazioni, anche con il congedo parentale, dovrebbe essere a carico della fiscalità generale e non ricadere in alcun modo sui datori di lavoro.
> Le risorse si spostano e si trovano.
> Le scelte sono la base della politica.


Dovrebbero tutelare vecchie generazioni, nuove generazioni, basso reddito, piccole medie imprese, occupazione, lavoratori, salute etc etc.
Io non vedo da molti anni scelte: vedo tagli.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dovrebbero tutelare vecchie generazioni, nuove generazioni, basso reddito, piccole medie imprese, occupazione, lavoratori, salute etc etc.
> Io non vedo da molti anni scelte: vedo tagli.


Dovrebbero smetterla di farsi scrivere i programmi elettorali nei bar.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrebbero smetterla di farsi scrivere i programmi elettorali nei bar.


Ma sono i programmi più efficaci .... 
scontato , ma i politici  rappresentano egtrgiamente il nostro modo di pensare .....spazio al cugino nel pubblico, condono della veranda abusiva .... sussidio per finta dichiarazione dei redditi inesistente per lavoro in nero ....mmmhh...
Non sono un’entita distinta che ci siamo trovati nostro malgrado eh ....


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma sono i programmi più efficaci ....
> scontato , ma i politici  rappresentano egtrgiamente il *nostro* modo di pensare .....spazio al cugino nel pubblico, condono della veranda abusiva .... sussidio per finta dichiarazione dei redditi inesistente per lavoro in nero ....mmmhh...
> Non sono un’entita distinta che ci siamo trovati nostro malgrado eh ....


Il *loro* modo di pensare.
E non è vero che loro sono così tanti.
La maggioranza delle persone è fatta di persone oneste che rispettano le regole, le leggi, sono solidali e disponibili verso gli altri.
Sono più le volte che ho perso cose e mi sono state riportate delle volte che ho subito furti.
Sono più le volte che mi hanno aiutato a rialzarmi, dei rari insulti.
Se cerchi di fare volontariato trovi mille associazioni che lavorano benissimo in ogni campo piene di persone che dedicano il loro tempo libero, senza raccontarlo in giro. 
Come in un bellissimo giardino bastano pochissimi rifiuti a turbarne la bellezza, ugualmente urla becere, ignoranti e rancorose fanno rumore, ma restano le rose.


----------



## Jacaranda (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il *loro* modo di pensare.
> E non è vero che loro sono così tanti.
> La maggioranza delle persone è fatta di persone oneste che rispettano le regole, le leggi, sono solidali e disponibili verso gli altri.
> Sono più le volte che ho perso cose e mi sono state riportate delle volte che ho subito furti.
> ...


Sai quanti lavorano in nero  ed evadono le tasse in italia ?
Magari ti riportano l’oggetto perso ..ma per loro e’ naturale non pagare l’iva all’idraulico o far raccomandare il figlio al cugino ...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai quanti lavorano in nero  ed evadono le tasse in italia ?
> Magari ti riportano l’oggetto perso ..ma per loro e’ naturale non pagare l’iva all’idraulico o far raccomandare il figlio al cugino ...


Tanti. Restano loro.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il *loro* modo di pensare.
> E non è vero che loro sono così tanti.
> La maggioranza delle persone è fatta di persone oneste che rispettano le regole, le leggi, sono solidali e disponibili verso gli altri.
> Sono più le volte che ho perso cose e mi sono state riportate delle volte che ho subito furti.
> ...


È vero.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È vero.


Non la maggior  parte delle persone..
Oh, non dico che tutti gli italiani si mettano il passamontagna ogni mattina ..ma mi riferisco a un modus operandi estremamente radicato nella mentalità delle persone ..quello che ti porta poi a votare (perché sta gente mica si auto proclama ..) per berlusconi per 20 anni..


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non la maggior  parte delle persone..
> Oh, non dico che tutti gli italiani si mettano il passamontagna ogni mattina ..ma mi riferisco a un modus operandi estremamente radicato nella mentalità delle persone ..quello che ti porta poi a votare (perché sta gente mica si auto proclama ..) per berlusconi per 20 anni..


Mah, la politica rappresentativa ha i suoi limiti... tra due partiti di maggioranza c'è sempre l'alternanza perché inevitabilmente ognuno di loro scontenterà una certa parte dell'elettorato che dopo un tot di tempo si rifugerà nell'altro. Zoccolo duro a parte, si intende, che rappresenta persone che fanno scelte  fideistiche.
Berlusconi, PD, M5S, Lega non definiscono tutto sommato persone diverse, ma condizioni differenti, che possono variare negli anni. La predominanza in un certo arco di tempo di un partito rispetto a un altro si basa sulla delusione (del vecchio) e dalla speranza (per il nuovo). In pratica molti votano più per punire un partito che per convinzione. 
Non a caso in tempi di crisi è nato un nuovo partito al quale il marketing ha voluto addirittura dare il carattere di Movimento, così, per sottolineare il distacco dai precedenti schemi, ma che nella realtà si è dimostrato inconsistente, almeno rispetto alle speranze che in esso molti riponevano.
Non mi turba quindi che Berlusconi abbia governato 20 anni o che gli sia succeduto un Renzi o un Di Maio, quanto mi perplime la mediocrità degli obiettivi che ognuno di loro ha portato avanti sul territorio nazionale negli ultimi decenni.
Gli italiani sono mediamente più sani dei loro rappresentanti  ed è la ragione per cui ancora l'Italia è ancora un buon paese dove vivere.


----------



## Jacaranda (22 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, la politica rappresentativa ha i suoi limiti... tra due partiti di maggioranza c'è sempre l'alternanza perché inevitabilmente ognuno di loro scontenterà una certa parte dell'elettorato che dopo un tot di tempo si rifugerà nell'altro. Zoccolo duro a parte, si intende, che rappresenta persone che fanno scelte  fideistiche.
> Berlusconi, PD, M5S, Lega non definiscono tutto sommato persone diverse, ma condizioni differenti, che possono variare negli anni. La predominanza in un certo arco di tempo di un partito rispetto a un altro si basa sulla delusione (del vecchio) e dalla speranza (per il nuovo). In pratica molti votano più per punire un partito che per convinzione.
> Non a caso in tempi di crisi è nato un nuovo partito al quale il marketing ha voluto addirittura dare il carattere di Movimento, così, per sottolineare il distacco dai precedenti schemi, ma che nella realtà si è dimostrato inconsistente, almeno rispetto alle speranze che in esso molti riponevano.
> Non mi turba quindi che Berlusconi abbia governato 20 anni o che gli sia succeduto un Renzi o un Di Maio, quanto mi perplime la mediocrità degli obiettivi che ognuno di loro ha portato avanti sul territorio nazionale negli ultimi decenni.
> Gli italiani sono mediamente più sani dei loro rappresentanti  ed è la ragione per cui ancora l'Italia è ancora un buon paese dove vivere.


Se è così ...allora perché non scendono in piazza a protestare ma proseguono in uno pseudo lamentio a pagare le colf in nero, a chiedere al falegname lo sconto dell’iva e a costruire terrazze abusive ? (Uso esempi spiccioli ma ne avrei di più articolati )..


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se è così ...allora perché non scendono in piazza a protestare ma proseguono in uno pseudo lamentio a pagare le colf in nero, a chiedere al falegname lo sconto dell’iva e a costruire terrazze abusive ? (Uso esempi spiccioli ma ne avrei di più articolati )..


La protesta deve essere organizzata.
Noi, sul nostro territorio, ne abbiamo organizzata una, per motivi molto più terra a terra (una piazza dove una decina di persone si ubriacavano e facevano accese litigate, costringendo chi abitava nelle vicinanze a compromessi dal punto di vista della sicurezza e del decoro - trovarsi uno che fa a bottigliate con un altro o che ti piscia sul muro di casa non piace a tutti) e sono arrivati in tanti. Il comune ha preso la palla al balzo per gestire il solito appalto e rifare da capo a piedi la piazza, suscitando ulteriori proteste perché questo rischiava di tagliare gli alberi che vi dimoravano e perché in fin dei conti gli abitanti avevano solo chiesto più controlli per allontanare capolarato e persone moleste.
Proteste e manifestazioni organizzate ci sono state per uno spazio che avrebbe dovuto diventare parco e su cui c'erano delle mire speculative. A distanza di anni è tutt'ora abbandonato, malgrado le promesse ricevute a suo tempo.
Le persone si impegnano per risultati concreti.
Altre proteste le abbiamo gestite anni fa per risanare alcune situazioni di abbandono. Se coordinate le persone si impegnano, partecipano si entusiasmano. Ricordo raccolte di firme che mia moglie ed io abbiamo fatto, il tutto senza alcun supporto politico. E tanto altro. Ora ci sono proteste organizzate (inutilmente, perché il contratto con la società privata è stato ormai sottoscritto per 6 anni) per le strisce blu che il comune ha messo un po' ovunque.
Senza qualcuno che le organizzi è impossibile coordinare le persone e riuscire a coinvolgerle.
Ti assicuro che è difficlle trovare persone preparate e che abbiano tempo per quello che è effettivamente un lavoro. 
La cosa diventa ancora più complessa a livello nazionale: lì occorre coordinamento tra migliaia di persone, è necessaria una struttura, non per niente la stragrande maggioranza delle manifestazioni sono in mano ai sindacati o ai partiti. In pratica decidono loro la linea da appoggiare o meno. 
Riguardo a colf, falegnami (quasi inesistenti, ormai, hanno chiuso tutti, troppi costi e poco mercato), badanti etc... con stipendi medi ormai dell'ordine delle 1000/1200 euro direi che ogni occasione per risparmiare è buona. E molte piccole imprese - lo so per esperienza diretta - sopravvivono solo grazie a una parte di nero. Mezza Italia regge (non per molto, ancora) grazie a queste evasioni (sempre più difficili attuare, dopo il regime dei minimi), l'alternativa è... non pagare affitti, spese condominiali, mutui, fornitori come già molti fanno per stare a galla. O abbassare gli standard medi. Case più piccole, bici al posto dell'auto, meno figli... L'elusione è invece un problema maggiore di cui invece non si parla mai.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2019)

Esiste il familismo amorale ed è chiaramente percepito da chi ha un’etica diversa. Ma benché sia (secondo me consapevolmente alimentato e aggiornato dai media) lo ritengo residuale.
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Familismo_amorale
Banfield crede di individuare alcune cause:


L'_alta mortalità degli adulti_, capace di annientare una famiglia lasciando gli orfani in balia di un futuro gramo. Essa fomenterebbe la paura della morte prematura e il senso di precarietà dei successi ottenuti.
La _famiglia nucleare_, prevalente a Montegrano. Essa produrrebbe un senso d'isolamento e precarietà, perché alla morte di un genitore non vi sarà alcun altro parente che possa rilevarne il ruolo. Inoltre impedirebbe di apprendere la cultura della cooperazione organizzata, secondo l'autore tipica invece delle famiglie estese della provincia di Rovigo.
Il _microfondo_, prevalente a Montegrano, destinato a ulteriore frantumazione per successione. Insufficiente a sostenere anche una sola famiglia, esso impedisce lo sviluppo della famiglia estesa.
L'_educazione dei bambini_. Troppo permissiva specie nei primi anni, li spingerebbe all'egoismo e a divenire da adulti eterni bambini egoisti. Basata poco sul premio e molto sulla punizione, una punizione poco connessa ai concetti di bene e male e più legata al capriccio del genitore, inculcherebbe nel bambino l'idea che ogni potere sia capriccioso, germe del fatalismo sociale dell'adulto.
I punti 1 e 3 non sono ovviamente più attuali, ma vi è indubbiamente una percezione di precarietà, alimentata dai media. Il resto si può constatare.


----------



## danny (22 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esiste il familismo amorale ed è chiaramente percepito da chi ha un’etica diversa. Ma benché sia (secondo me consapevolmente alimentato e aggiornato dai media) lo ritengo residuale.
> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Familismo_amorale
> Banfield crede di individuare alcune cause:
> 
> ...



A 20 o 30 anni non ti senti precario, hai ancora i genitori.
A 50 devi farcela da solo, sei vecchio per il mondo del lavoro privato (nel pubblico difficile sentirsi precari a qualsiasi età, quando si ha il posto fisso), in concorrenza con i giovani che accettano stipendi da fame tanto sono in casa con i genitori, a tanti anni dalla pensione, con dei figli da sostenere economicamente e i genitori spesso vecchi da assistere (con badanti da pagare)
Basta un niente, una malattia, la chiusura dell'impresa presso cui lavori (e ne ho tanti di esempi vicini a me, la crisi del 2008 ha messo in ginocchio tante aziende e tanti sono rimasti a casa), un divorzio, la crisi del tuo settore e tutto crolla.
Il nostro è un paese di vecchi; di giovani, come abbiamo già scritto, ce ne sono e ce ne saranno sempre meno.
E' ovvio che la sensazione di precarietà sia in aumento. 
Ci si sente sostituibili.
E il welfare familiare non è più una garanzia come un tempo: aumentano i single, i divorzi, le coppie senza figli. 
Soli si è ancora più precari.
I media questa realtà non la fotografano. Devi vederla con i tuoi occhi, averla vicina, altrimenti ti sfugge.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se è così ...allora perché non scendono in piazza a protestare ma proseguono in uno pseudo lamentio a pagare le colf in nero, a chiedere al falegname lo sconto dell’iva e a costruire terrazze abusive ? (Uso esempi spiccioli ma ne avrei di più articolati )..


Non sono mica gli stessi.


----------



## flower7700 (22 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *Ci si sente sostituibili.*
> 
> E il welfare familiare non è più una garanzia come un tempo: aumentano i single, i divorzi, le coppie senza figli.
> Soli si è ancora più precari.
> ...


In effetti lo si è, sostituibili in ogni campo :facepalm:nessuno ne parla, si parla solo dei giovani e della bella vita. 
I familiari a una certa età non ci sono più, e non esistono più le grandi famiglie di un tempo, che erano garanzia di sicurezza.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> In effetti lo si è, sostituibili in ogni campo :facepalm:nessuno ne parla, si parla solo dei giovani e della bella vita.
> I familiari a una certa età non ci sono più, e non esistono più le grandi famiglie di un tempo, che erano garanzia di sicurezza.


Veramente ho scritto della percezione di precarietà. E non c’entra non essere precari sul lavoro.
È proprio quello che scrivi tu.
Ma avviene perché è pieno di adolescenti a vita, arrabbiati con genitori che però vogliono che siano sempre disponibili.
È lo stesso atteggiamento che si ha nei confronti dello stato verso il quale si è sempre arrabbiati pur avendo pretese, pur senza aver mai neanche messo...un piatto nel lavandino.
Credo che persone così ci siano sempre state, però sono in aumento.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non mi interessa, é che ci credo fino ad un certo punto. Quello che non mi convince è tirare per i capelli la dimensione sociale e l'impatto sociale di un figlio sul mondo per influenzare il discorso della dimensione individuale (al massimo estesa ai nonni) della scelta, del percorso, delle rinunce e delle opportunità di procreare.
> NEL SENSO.
> Se mettiamo sul piatto della Bilancia l'impatto che la vita di un figlio avrà sulla collettività, e l'impatto che avrà sulla mia, il discorso collettivo semplicemente viene disintegrato dalla sua irrilevanza quantitativa. Se ci sono risorse limitate sul pianeta, devo semplicemente far sì che il mio prolungamento transgenerazionale abbia accesso a quelle risorse eliminando altri contendenti. E avendo dedicato la mia esperienza da genitore a questo, diciamo che ne ho valutato le implicazioni. Incluso, tanto per dirne una, rimanere con una donna di cui mi sarei svincolato molto prima recuperando tanto spazio vitale alla mia sfera individuale se non ci fosse stata una battaglia che valeva la pena combattere.
> Spero di aver usato termini sufficientemente esatti



non è questione di crederci. mica si sta parlando di fede o di dio. 
Sono fatti. 

Quando esci dalla tua casa, cosa trovi?

Uno sterrato che ti curi per i cazzi tuoi e di cui rispondi in caso di pioggia, smottamenti, rotture oppure una strada di cui usufruisci?
Quando la notte devi pisciare (o tua figlia deve pisciare o tua moglie deve pisciare) o cagare anche, che fai?
Esci e vai a farla all'aperto o ti alzi e accendi la luce e ti siedi sulla tazza? 
Quando hai sete, che fai? Vai al pozzo oppure apri il rubinetto?

Potrei andare avanti. Ma so che hai già capito. 

Ogni cosa di cui sei circondato, parlo dei servizi di base, è un prodotto dell'organizzazione sociale e non un prodotto individuale.
Poi tu puoi decidere, a seconda delle tue disponibilità, che vuoi cagare su un wc in oro. Decisione tua. (Che ha comunque ripercussioni, che tu non vedi, ma non farmi come i miei gatti che se chiudono gli occhi o non ti vedono, credono tu non possa vederli o non ci sia ).

Ecco. In questi termini la questione non riguarda l'essere d'accordo oppure no. 

Nel momento in cui tu metti al mondo un figlio o una figlia, hai aggiunto o un potenziale idiota che sfrutta senza sapere neanche fare o col bicchiere e manco sa che può cagare senza riempirsi di merda perchè è inserito in società e che le sue comodità, a partire dalla merda che produce, dipendono dalla compartecipazione individuale al sociale oppure un potenziale miglioratore di gestione delle risorse comuni. 

Se il tuo prodotto di genitore è un idiota, puoi anche lasciargli immense ricchezze, e te le sputtanerà in 3x2 per il semplice motivo che manco sa da dove vengono e manco sa valorizzare la fatica che serve a raccoglierle e mantenerle. di questo mi interesserebbe poco. Cazzi suoi. Selezione naturale. 
Il punto è che nello sputtanare quelle risorse rompe i coglioni anche a chi è intorno. E più sono grandi le ricchezze, più aumenta la rottura di coglioni i grado di provocare.  

Se il tuo prodotto genitoriale è un miglioratore allora le ricchezze e il ptatrimonio che lasci non solo verrà curato ma anche aumentato. E facendo in termini di corresponsabilità questo significherà anche un miglioramento sociale (che tradotto grezzo, aumenterà le sue ricchezze continuando a poter cagare senza rimanere sommerso dalla sua merda). 

La differenza fra il primo e il secondo è la corresponsabilità sociale. 

Corresponsabilità che è una sfera che riguarda gli apprendimenti. Che sono dovere della famiglia in primis. 
Visto che è la prima istituzione educativa riconosciuta e di cui tanto si canta la ode. 

dici che con questo linguaggio riesco ad essere più chiara?


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> non è questione di crederci. mica si sta parlando di fede o di dio.
> Sono fatti.
> 
> Quando esci dalla tua casa, cosa trovi?
> ...


Sei chiarissima. Ma non è buttandola sullo scatologico che mi convinci. Il tuo ragionamento è viziato da un pessimismo di fondo dovuto al fatto mettere al mondo un miglioratore oppure un elettore del PD che non vale le risorse che sta dissipando mentre respira sia una questione statistica.
per me no 
Per me, e spero di essere chiaro quando ti dico che non voglio convincere nessuno, da uno come me, sommando la mia base genetica a quella che tu hai sempre chiamato cura (che ormai per me é una specie di termine tecnico), non può uscire che un miglioratore. O quantomeno qualcuno che faccia parte dei miei astutIssimi piani per il Domino del mondo. In modo funzionale ovviamente. 
Considerando che la cura può essere somministrata solo da gente in grado, questo riporta il discorso fino a dove era partita la nostra discussione (raro chiudere un cerchio da ste parti, mi piace), ossia che le persone che hanno facoltà o comprensione del mondo sopra la media dovrebbero riprodursi.
In tal senso, per come ragiono io, la posizione di uno che si mette con te sapendo che non vuoi figli e sperando che cambi idea è perfettamente comprensibile. Poi se tu non vuoi prendere l'idea che uno voglia un figlio da te come un complimento per tuoi muri ideologici fai pure, Io la vedo così.


----------



## ipazia (26 Maggio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sei chiarissima. Ma non è buttandola sullo scatologico che mi convinci. Il tuo ragionamento è viziato da un pessimismo di fondo dovuto al fatto mettere al mondo un miglioratore oppure un elettore del PD che non vale le risorse che sta dissipando mentre respira sia una questione statistica.
> per me no
> Per me, e spero di essere chiaro quando ti dico che non voglio convincere nessuno, da uno come me, sommando la mia base genetica a quella che tu hai sempre chiamato cura (che ormai per me é una specie di termine tecnico), non può uscire che un miglioratore. O quantomeno qualcuno che faccia parte dei miei astutIssimi piani per il Domino del mondo. In modo funzionale ovviamente.
> Considerando che la cura può essere somministrata solo da gente in grado, questo riporta il discorso fino a dove era partita la nostra discussione (raro chiudere un cerchio da ste parti, mi piace), ossia che le persone che hanno facoltà o comprensione del mondo sopra la media dovrebbero riprodursi.
> In tal senso, per come ragiono io, la posizione di uno che si mette con te sapendo che non vuoi figli e sperando che cambi idea è perfettamente comprensibile. Poi se tu non vuoi prendere l'idea che uno voglia un figlio da te come un complimento per tuoi muri ideologici fai pure, Io la vedo così.


Mi fai veramente rotolare a volte 

Il cerchio si chiude, nella tua percezione, per il semplice motivo che sei tornato ad un collegamento implicito che è nella tua testa, confermandolo. 
Ossia che il mio ragionamento sulla corresponsabilità sia legato ai miei ragionamenti riguardo il non avere figli. 
Ma è una tua interpretazione. 

Io non desidero figli non perchè sono pessimista. 
Non sono una pessimista fra l'altro. 
Sono piuttosto misantropa, questo sì. 
Ma non pessimista. 
E non desidero figli per nessun motivo che è collegabile alla corresponsabilità.

Peccando serenamente di presunzione penso che sarei una sufficientemente buona madre. Che è il tanto che basta per rispondere sia ad esigenze individuali sia ad esigenze sociali.
Non ho mai pensato "oddio, metto al mondo un figlio in un mondo così??"
Nel mondo, a mio parere, non c'è nulla di nuovo, di profondamente nuovo rispetto ai secoli ed ai millenni precedenti.
A dirla tutta penso sia uno dei migliori momenti per fare figli.
E penso che un/a mi* ipotetic* figli* potrerebbe se non miglioramento come minimo consolidamento. 

E per rispondere ad altri impliciti. G. sarebbe un ottimo padre. 
E mi considera una buona madre. 
Ti dirò di più, questa valutazione, per entrambi, è uno dei collanti della nostra relazione. 
Ossia il considerarci validi come coppia genitoriale. 

Sensazione che non ho mai sperimentato con altri uomini, che non fossero quelli che consideravo miei mentori e con cui quindi non desideravo una relazione anche intima, di coppia. 

D'altro canto, la maggior parte di quelli che ha avuto una relazione con me ha desiderato aver figli da me. 
E l'ho sempre considerato un complimento. Molto gradito. 

Non considero un complimento il pensare di poter manipolare i miei desideri a riguardo invece.
Il mentirmi a riguardo. 
Scaricandomi addosso la responsabilità - non mia - di non aver figli nell'attesa che a me nasca il desiderio. 
Che è poi quello che ha fatto il mio ex, dicendomelo proprio esplicitamente fra l'altro, in uno sfogo a fine relazione in cui mi ha accusata di averlo imbrogliato perchè lui ha aspettato che io "mi mettessi a posto". Come dicevo in altro 3d non ho commentato solo per rispetto agli anni passati insieme. Ma il mio desiderio era di dargli una testata e spaccargli come minimo il naso. 

Questo quel che riguarda me. 

Tutto il ragionamento riguardo la corresponsabilità è su un altro piano. 
Ossia di semplice analisi di come generalmente la genitorialità si stia spostando nell'estremo dell'individuo (che poi lamenta la solitudine della famiglia).
E come invece tener presente che un figlio è un "bene comune" sia funzionale al miglioramento delle condizioni di tutti e ognuno. Unito al fatto che far figli è parte del patto sociale che riconosce alla famiglia il suo status di istituzione portante la società. 

E non a caso, a mio parere, in questo periodo storico stanno ri-nascendo parecchi schieramenti riguardo la famiglia. 
Più la famiglia diviene un atto individuale più socialmente è necessario includere gli atti individuali riconoscendoli cambiando la struttura secolare su cui si è retta la società.
Meno la società riesce a stare al passo dei cambiamenti individuali, più le strutture si disgregano disgregando i legami sociali. 
Più si disgregano i legami sociali più gli individui si sentono soli e nucleari. 
E questo crea da un lato un profondo senso di instabilità e insicurezza e dall'altro movimenti dati dalla paura e dall'ignoranza per cui si crede che ci si possa tirar fuori dalle dinamiche sociali che ordinano le istituzioni di base. - finendo nell'illusione degli assoluti -.

Questo per dirla male male, ma il senso del mio discorso è questo. 
E non una indiretta esplicazione del perchè non desidero figli io.

quindi, no, mi spiace...ma il cerchio non si è chiuso...anche perchè, per la mia esperienza, la vita non è un cerchio - la chiusura è una difesa e una illusione tutta umana -...ma una doppia spirale


----------



## Rosarose (26 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi fai veramente rotolare a volte
> 
> Il cerchio si chiude, nella tua percezione, per il semplice motivo che sei tornato ad un collegamento implicito che è nella tua testa, confermandolo.
> Ossia che il mio ragionamento sulla corresponsabilità sia legato ai miei ragionamenti riguardo il non avere figli.
> ...


In tutto questo discorso, sensatissimo peraltro e in tutti quelli precedenti, almeno di essermi sfuggito qualcosa, non hai però spiegato da dove nasce in te la radicata convinzione di non volere figli?
Tra l'altro mi pare di avere letto che se li volessi il tuo G. Lo considereresti la persona più adatta con cui averne.
Io quando mi sono resa conto di essere davvero innamorata, il desiderio di avere figli dalla persona che amavo era diventato un tutt'uno con l'amore provato, era come l'idea che questo amore si potesse allargare e ingrandire ancora di più era come se chiedesse ancora e poi ancora. Devo dire che i miei figli sono stati davvero l'estensione di un'amore di coppia.
Prova ne è stata e ti assicuro che è stato terribile, che quando mio marito si è ammalato gravemente, per un'attimo ho avuto la percezione che i miei figli perdessero di senso per me!!
Ho dovuto riappropriarmi di loro in un'altro modo...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (26 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> In tutto questo discorso, sensatissimo peraltro e in tutti quelli precedenti, almeno di essermi sfuggito qualcosa, *non hai però spiegato da dove nasce in te la radicata convinzione di non volere figli?*
> Tra l'altro mi pare di avere letto che se li volessi il tuo G. Lo considereresti la persona più adatta con cui averne.
> Io quando mi sono resa conto di essere davvero innamorata, il desiderio di avere figli dalla persona che amavo era diventato un tutt'uno con l'amore provato, era come l'idea che questo amore si potesse allargare e ingrandire ancora di più era come se chiedesse ancora e poi ancora. Devo dire che i miei figli sono stati davvero l'estensione di un'amore di coppia.
> Prova ne è stata e ti assicuro che è stato terribile, che quando mio marito si è ammalato gravemente, per un'attimo ho avuto la percezione che i miei figli perdessero di senso per me!!
> ...


Non l'ho spiegato per il semplice motivo che non era il tema del 3d 
E neanche lo spunto da cui è partito il discorso della corresponsabilità sociale di chi decide di averli. 

Tutto è partito da un discorso riguardo il fatto che del bambino di cui si è parlato nel 3d, nei vari discorsi fra l'altra meretrice e ingannatrice che inganna l'uomo per farsi ingravidare oppure lui stronzo e @_Tradita_ vittima universale, se ne è parlato come co-presente nella distruzione del sogno di amore di tradita col suo uomo. 
E come un qualcosa di collaterale che tocca solo la madre fondamentalmente. E di cui il padre - che tradita ipotizzava essere l'uomo con cui sta cercando casa e con cui lavora - si prende economicamente cura, tutt'al più. 


Se vuoi sapere di me...beh, è semplice. Non ne sento il minimo desiderio. 
Non l'ho mai sentito. 
Neanche un accenno. 

Ho imparato nel tempo a comprendere chi invece ne ha di quel desiderio.
Desiderio che ho sempre pensato fosse un condizionamento più che altro. Su cui mi accanivo, chiedendo 
"perchè vuoi figli? da dove nasce in te la radicata convinzione di voler figli?" 

Poi ho capito che quella percezione - che era anche un giudizio - riguardava me. 
Non provando quel desiderio, non avendone esperienza, non comprendevo chi quel desiderio lo sperimentava e gli dava pure seguito. 

Credo sia simile alla sensazione che prova chi desidera figli e si trova davanti per esempio me, un chi che quel desiderio non lo sperimenta. 
Sembra incomprensibile. Impossibile. 
Talmente lontano dal proprio vissuto da non sapersene dare ragione.

Tanto che tendenzialmente chi non desidera figli è considerato problematico di default. (l'annoso problema delle minoranze :carneval

Quel che descrivi lo comprendo razionalmente ed empaticamente. 
Ma non lo percepisco come qualcosa di vicino al mio modo di sentire, di rappresentarmi il mondo e di rappresentare me nel mondo. 

La cosa che invece mi colpisce moltissimo sono le donne, come @_Tradita_ che desiderano figli e ci rinunciano. 
Che è il rovescio della medaglia del rinunciare al desiderio di non averne. 

io non rinuncerei al desiderio di non avere figli. Per niente e nessuno. 
E' un desiderio che è una mia parte essenziale. Racconta profondamente di me.

come si fa a rinunciare di aver figli per un uomo? (o come si fa ad averne per un uomo)
E' una cosa che mi lascia davvero a bocca aperta. 
E' amore? 
io non ne sono convinta. 
Mi sembra più un passare per l'altro per trovare un modo per non dar seguito a sè.
Che il non dar seguito sia paradossalmente dar seguito (ossia il bisogno di una scusa per non fare quello che che si ritiene di dover fare - aver figli in questo caso-. Il mio ex per esempio mi ha usata in questo modo: nella sua testa un uomo realizzato, per esserlo doveva avere una bella famiglia con almeno un figlio. Senza quello non era realizzato. Quindi il suo desiderio riguardava il riconoscimento di realizzazione e di adesione e non l'aver figli in sè e per sè) oppure che sia proprio un non dar seguito (ossia il bisogno di una scusa per amputarsi di una parte essenziale per chissà quale motivo).


----------

